# Fruits Basket



## fire_shadow (Nov 5, 2004)

Any other Furuba fans out there? The series is really starting to gain support thanks to the manga release.

I recently bought the anime collection, and loved it!


----------



## otakufan (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm a big Furuba fan, though I haven't seen fansubs of the anime or manga...


----------



## ahheng21 (Nov 6, 2004)

i dun like the ending though.... the situation changed too adruptly at the end. but i love the cat x tiger relationship.... it's so funny


----------



## Ai_Kotobuki (Nov 6, 2004)

Also, when the transforming humour slowly stopped, was bad. But overall, its a great anime.


----------



## Son_Pan (Nov 6, 2004)

ugh.

i.hate.fruits.basket.


----------



## hatsuyume (Nov 6, 2004)

Fruits Basket is awesome! I read some of the manga and I have seen most of the anime. I hope they do a second season of it!


----------



## EndlessRain (Nov 6, 2004)

I made an anime thread on this but oh well-
Hands Down the Anime Rawks!!
Fruits Basket > all
Yes its my fav =D
Ima get vol 7 where the anime continues. Yesh!


----------



## fire_shadow (Nov 10, 2004)

I wish FUNimation would do a second season. That would be AWESOME!


----------



## Tautou (Nov 11, 2004)

Funi can't do a second season as there is no second season.

The anime was very, very cute. It was a nice balance of drama, humor, and romance. I've read up to volume 2 of the manga... I need to catch up with that.


----------



## DeathWolf (Nov 12, 2004)

i think the anime is so cute!! i like it  though i hav watch the chinese versoin of it on a channel.


----------



## kane_x (Nov 12, 2004)

Furuba kicks ass!
I've read the manga up til vol. 5 and I just love it. 
I also love the anime, though Ive only seen about seven episodes of it.
I just love Tohru as a character. The first time I saw her, I was all like "How big are her eyes?" and instantly fell in love with her personality.
I wish I'd get to read the next volume already...


----------



## angieness (Nov 12, 2004)

I love the series! I got the DVDs about a year ago and am thrilled with the current manga releases :3


----------



## otakufan (Nov 12, 2004)

Yeah, TOKYOPOP's doing an awesome job on Furuba...


----------



## Yukai (Nov 28, 2004)

I read every manga draw by her and they were all great.


----------



## Marikunin (Mar 18, 2005)

Fruits Basket rules. I want Kyo and Tohru to get together! They're so cute!


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 18, 2005)

yeah Fruits Basket is awesome =] Kyo rox


----------



## Princess*Chii (Mar 18, 2005)

I love Furuba. <3 One of the very few animangas that can actually bring me to tears. -^^-; (or maybe I'm just really sensitive...) Anyway, I always have trouble choosing whether it should be Tohru x Kyou or Tohru x Yuki.. though I am leaning more towards the Kyou choice. :x


----------



## Marikunin (Mar 19, 2005)

at fantasy of shirtless sohma men*
they r so cool!
i cant believe bout the recent chapters...akito's......man...many many fangirls mustve mourned....i was one of them^^;


----------



## Fox_Retainer (Mar 19, 2005)

Furuba rocks!! Kyou, Tohru, Machi, Manabe, Kureno, Momichi, Kisa, Yuki, and Katsuya.

If you want the manga, check out these areas:

Link removed
A forums site. Register, then go under Distro and Manga Distribution. UP to Ch. 89 translated.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 19, 2005)

I enjoyed the anime....never read the manga.


----------



## jungwah8 (Mar 19, 2005)

I love Fruits Basket!  I teaches you so many things about life.  Plus, it's hilarious.  I just finished reading vol...uh, the one with Hatori on the cover.  I think the next one comes out next month.  ^_^


----------



## Netorie (Mar 19, 2005)

yep...Fruits basket is cool. me like.


----------



## liz (Mar 21, 2005)

I loved the manga. I hated the anime.   The anime ended too fast with gaps here n there. I guess that's the problem when an anime catches up with the manga.   N I want Kyo for myself, I mean, for Tohru.


----------



## Kiba-kun (Mar 21, 2005)

Aww, you can't HATE the anime! Tis very cute. But I do agree you, it should have been way longer. Quick question for manga readers, are the events of the last three anime episodes actually in the manga? It's been puzzling me.


----------



## killerrabbit (Mar 21, 2005)

I like Fruits Basket, I own the manga and the anime.  And my favorite character in both is Kyo.  He is just cool.  And Kyo/Tohru forever.

Ni


----------



## Neenah (Mar 23, 2005)

fruuba is one of he mangas that i truly luv....since i live in italy... volume 13 is comin out soon, the series gets better but at the same time it gets darker....... the latest chapters on fuurba shocked me...very much lol


----------



## Kiba-kun (Mar 25, 2005)

Hihi, can someone answer my question? 

I just need to know whether the last three anime episodes, in which Kyo's true form is revealed and his master returns, are in the manga. Thanks!


----------



## swordie (Apr 22, 2005)

it rock like hell i read it till vol.8!yes its in da manga but in vol.6 i think or 5 ?its vol.6 just remember!


----------



## Izanami (Apr 22, 2005)

HATSUHARU 



			
				Kiba-kun said:
			
		

> Hihi, can someone answer my question?
> 
> I just need to know whether the last three anime episodes, in which Kyo's true form is revealed and his master returns, are in the manga. Thanks!



in the manga kyo's 1st transformation in front of tohru and the return of kyo's beloved shishou (as kyo calls him) happens in vol. 6 in the manga
I don't know if that is the time you are talking about since I've only read up to vol. 7 ing


----------



## ComeComeParadise (Apr 24, 2005)

Furuba is cho nice! I can't get enough of Yuki and Kyou, hope they return with another season of the anime soon. 
[Random] Don't you think Kyou's like Ichigo from Bleach? XDDD[/Random]


----------



## ChibiHannes (Apr 25, 2005)

I love furuba!!! I have seen the anime, and I collect the japanese releases of the manga. 

I like furuba so much because it's so beautiful, happy and cosy, but you can't help but feel the unpleasant cloud that lies above the whole thing. It's so powerful. 

I love Shigure!!! He is handsome, funny and *evil*.


----------



## Whooosh (Apr 27, 2005)

I concur though I stay away from falling for men.   
I do however enjoy the Furuba series very much, I was quite taken with the art to begin with and it wasn't until future viewings that I realized how wonderful the story line was. Sence then I have found the tranzlations for volumes 1-14 of the collection , in english too.


----------



## r0ck3rbr4t (Apr 27, 2005)

i love fruits basket im on volume 13 kyo is soooooooo kawai 
i love momiji, haru, hiro, hatori, yuki, ayame, kureno, shigure, kyo,ritsu 
there r all so dam cute


----------



## Zerkreaper (Apr 27, 2005)

fruits basket is amazin the ending was soo sad tho lol  :wah


----------



## Lee Rock (May 2, 2005)

I've been reading the manga lately and I'm liking the dark undercurrents that have been building lately. Specifically when...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Akito went after Tohru during summer vacation and little Momiji jumped in to stand up for her (and took a shot in the face for his trouble). That was big, but then they show Yuki, Kyo and Haru watching from the window! That blew my mind. The whole curse thing is just evil.


----------



## Sakura276 (May 2, 2005)

XD I love Furuba! Kyo is hot XD


----------



## Inaudible-red (Jun 28, 2005)

I own the whole anime series, which I think is impossibly awesome.  But know I really, really want to read the manga.  It sounds so much different from the anime, and I feel like I'm missing alot.  But, I'm used to this beacuse I've never really seen an anime where the manga isn't better.


----------



## chdragonfly (Jun 28, 2005)

at the fruits basket official site, they have a trailer for the english version....i hate tohru's voice there....maybe its just me...hopefully the dub didn't ruin it..


----------



## Japanesegirl (Jun 28, 2005)

Yaaa. Fruit Basket !!!!!!!!!!! 
Does anyone know where there are website of Fruit Basket?


----------



## shinda (Jun 28, 2005)

I thought it was pretty sweet. So many cute moments.
I didn't like how they didn't include the other two zodiac members in the anime though
I like Kyou, Haru, and Kisa the best


----------



## Lingz (Jun 28, 2005)

hell yeah. It's one of my favourite animes of all time. It's simply amazing.

Another good choice thats airing in Japan at the moment in Honey and Clover. Similar to FB in a way, but mroe dramatic.


----------



## chdragonfly (Jun 28, 2005)

shinda said:
			
		

> I thought it was pretty sweet. So many cute moments.
> I didn't like how they didn't include the other two zodiac members in the anime though
> I like Kyou, Haru, and Kisa the best



they didn't include two zodiac memebers? who? 
im on ep 15 on anime right now...
i heard from somewhere that they are making a second season of fruits basket, so i guess they'll appear then...


----------



## chdragonfly (Jun 28, 2005)

Japanesegirl said:
			
		

> Yaaa. Fruit Basket !!!!!!!!!!!
> Does anyone know where there are website of Fruit Basket?


what kind of websites?
Link removed
that's the official website


----------



## Gaara-fan (Jun 28, 2005)

I love Fruits Basket!  I never read the manga, but I watched the entire anime.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 29, 2005)

huh? do you know about fansubs anime in webiste since i am broke !!


----------



## The_Riceball_Ninja (Jun 30, 2005)

Gahh! Im a Furuba fan !! *tears of joy*
I <3 it! It was my first anime DVD! :3 *squeals* I have all of the DVDs and manga!.....though I need vol. 8 & 9 *sniff sniff* Cause Im BROKE! (though it went to a good cause of random anime stuffs from Akon)
I keep hearing they're going to continue the anime!! But I dunno if its true or not! argh!


----------



## chdragonfly (Jun 30, 2005)

Kiba-kun said:
			
		

> Hihi, can someone answer my question?
> 
> I just need to know whether the last three anime episodes, in which Kyo's true form is revealed and his master returns, are in the manga. Thanks!



this might contain spoilers

kyo turning into his true form is included in the manga, and that his teacher returns. However, in the manga, akito didn't tell his teacher to do that, and akito didn't come to talk to tohru. Also, tohru didn't run away from kyo, (i don't like how they changed that). and they didn't visit akito together in the manga...


----------



## kakashisempai (Jul 1, 2005)

That's one of my favourite! i've watched the whole anime series 4 times, some episodes stills makes me wanna cry though !!


----------



## kumagoro_usagi (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm a Furuba fan however the manga is really spoilling it for me now. It keeps dragging on and the romance is getting even more cheesy IMO.


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 1, 2005)

Gaara-fan said:
			
		

> I love Fruits Basket!  I never read the manga, but I watched the entire anime.


ooh! me too!

i absolutely loff the anime series to pieces!! i loved the ending too, it made me cry, i was so happy!!!
and i love all the characters, but especially Yuki b/c he's a virgo


----------



## chdragonfly (Jul 2, 2005)

lol, is there a second season for fruits basket?
and when does the manga chapters release? is chap 111 out yet?


----------



## ?m?k? (Jul 6, 2005)

I was given the first volume of fruits basket from a girl she said she didn't like it and she knew I was interested so, she gave it too me, its pretty interesting......


----------



## chdragonfly (Jul 7, 2005)

yay, chap 111 is out!


----------



## Fox_Retainer (Jul 7, 2005)

Do you have raws for it??

I just got the script, and that literally blew me away. The series is getting real good. 

EDIT: Oh yeah, Chapter 112 comes out July 20. They're out either once or twice a month.


----------



## aibakaneko (Jul 8, 2005)

EEEK... I LOVE FRUits Basket... I Love Kyou-kun the BEST! hehehehe.. Yuki's ok... but Kyou's the BEST!


----------



## Deathblade (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm a fan of Fruit Basket as well. Have read the manga up to volume 13. Still, it doesn't seem like Tohru has make up her mind between Kyo and Yuki. If she's with Yuki, then the manga gave them a romantic setting, perhaps some romantic lines between them as well. And the next thing you see, she's with Kyo and then once again, romantic setting and romantic lines.

More evidence of YukiXTohru in Spoilers tag

*Spoiler*: __ 



Also don't forget that the "important person" in Tohru's memory (the one who gave Tohru the cap and led young Tohru home) is actually young Yuki. She doesn't know it yet though. I don't think the anime series dwell on this fact, but the manga does.




Still, there is definitely chemistry going on between Tohru and Kyo, but all I'm saying that it's still too early to say who Tohru will ended up with. It seemed she has clear affections for both Yuki and Kyo and the author seems to be messing around with that fact and confusing the readers too.


----------



## zeoblade (Jul 11, 2005)

*I wanna buy it now*



			
				aibakaneko said:
			
		

> EEEK... I LOVE FRUits Basket... I Love Kyou-kun the BEST! hehehehe.. Yuki's ok... but Kyou's the BEST!



It's really that good eh? I wish I bought it, I heard it was really funny like chobits. I should go and buy it because its really cheap, they fit all the episodes on 1 or 2 dvds.


----------



## eternal_wind (Jul 11, 2005)

I love Fruit basket! ^^
Yuki-kun is sooo pretty @,@
I have a major soft spot for Haru and Momiji too hehe


----------



## lady_muimui (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm a major Fruits Basket fan!! I love the whole zodiac thing and the "curse".  ^_^  It's funny yet sweet and sad.


----------



## who?me? (Jul 31, 2005)

does anybody know where I can download some so the chpts? I'm stuck on chpt 83 and I'm kinda dying here so...


----------



## Shishou (Jul 31, 2005)

I like that one chick who loves Kyo...  And she goes all crazy and beats the shit outta him.


She is awesome.


Also the dog guy is awesome, cause he is a perv, and uh...  He messes with his editor so much.  Hes awesome.


And the woman-boy's older brother is awesome, simply because of his theme when he is talking aboot himself.




Oh wait... This is for the manga...  Does the manga go farther than the anime?


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 31, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> I like that one chick who loves Kyo...  And she goes all crazy and beats the shit outta him.
> 
> 
> She is awesome.
> ...



Yeah much much farther damn there's so many jaw droppings revalations after the anime ends it's too bad there isn't a second season. Akito has a BIG secret I wouldn't have never guess that he...... well better not reveal the big secret.  

Two Zodiac members didn't come out in the anime mostly due them not yet shown up in the manga at that time. The last two members are the Bird and the Horse.  And also in the manga Tohru's best friends past are reveal not exactly happy memories for them.

Check out the manga it's quite good and the art doesn't suck!!!!


----------



## Sazanami (Jul 31, 2005)

I do read the comic, even though I'm only at Volume 11.
Fave character = Kyo


----------



## Neenah (Aug 24, 2005)

YESSSSS

only two days to when the  15th volume comes out....XD
sugoiiiiiii so close to the japanese...volumes...XD


----------



## EndlessRain (Aug 24, 2005)

oh jeez im still at chap. 75 xp
sweet Irkhan..thx for the links.


----------



## Sol (Aug 27, 2005)

I liked it very much at first, but the plot becomes more and more boring at volume 17. The Takaya-sensei has also tweaked her drawing style. I prefer the art in the previous volumes.


----------



## Devilish Angel (Aug 28, 2005)

Sol said:
			
		

> I liked it very much at first, but the plot becomes more and more boring at volume 17. The Takaya-sensei has also tweaked her drawing style. I prefer the art in the previous volumes.



Her art in the beginning was prettier. Now all her males look alike and creepy. And, how much more boring? I'm waiting for all of volume 16 to be finished before I read it.

And Yuki, Momiji, and Ritsu are my favorites. Kureno and Hatori get honorable mentions.


----------



## Neenah (Aug 28, 2005)

cant believe 22 is the last vol of fruits basket....;_____________;


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 29, 2005)

Yusura said:
			
		

> cant believe 22 is the last vol of fruits basket....;_____________;



I kept hearing this who said this the manga-ka that Fruits Basket will end at volume 22? Well if it's true there's at least another seven volumes more I don't the manga to end up dragging on like several other manga so far Fruits Basket hasn't felt "drag on".


----------



## Ryuuza (Sep 4, 2005)

Well since the "big secret", I felt it has kind of dragged on a bit. It tends to pick up every couple of chapters then slow down again. At least we're finally getting to the bottom of all these relationship issues with certain characters (can't say who, but it's something I've been waiting for since I started reading it)


----------



## 8018 (Sep 5, 2005)

i like fruit basket
but i've only read the
manga...
i'm not that interested in
the anime


----------



## sunANBU (Sep 5, 2005)

Fruits Basket is so cuute! i read till volume 12 of the manga and i've seen the anime.


----------



## amos_hunter (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm trying to get the manga... but the anime is as far as I go. ;.;


----------



## Kyo-kun (Sep 6, 2005)

*Reply*

Yep I LOVE FURUVBA its a awesome series!!


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 9, 2005)

Chapters 94 and 95 are by Soul-Society out and there's some development on the character Machi. 

Looks like:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Machi does indeed like Yuuki which I mention several pages back in this thread of both of them possibility of hooking up.




btw You can direct DL at Link removed click on Fruits Basket section they got it up to chapter 95.


----------



## Irkhan (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, chapter 115 brings us a revelation...


*Spoiler*: __ 



We find out that Momiji is no longer cursed, the same for Kureno.


----------



## blind51de (Sep 13, 2005)

WOAH. O_O


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kureno being okay is old news, but Momiji? I've only read up to past where we find Akito's a woman, but... wow.


----------



## BREON (Sep 21, 2005)

thanx
Kyo w/out bracelet looks crappier than I thought it would be


----------



## Aijou (Oct 8, 2005)

*Who's your favourite character in Fruits basket?*

Who's your favourite character in fruits basket?
Mine is Kyo! :


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 8, 2005)

Shigure! ing


----------



## Masah (Oct 8, 2005)

Mine's shigure as well >.>


----------



## XxKaexX (Oct 12, 2005)

KYO! But Momiji and Shigure are okay...


----------



## Angelush (Oct 12, 2005)

Kyoooooooooo!!


----------



## Gaara-fan (Oct 12, 2005)

Momiji for me


----------



## blind51de (Oct 13, 2005)

Kyon, followed by Shigure and Yun-yun.


----------



## Fayt (Oct 17, 2005)

Hatushara, gotta love the mood swings.


----------



## Devilish Angel (Oct 19, 2005)

Am I the only one who likes Yuki? 

After him, it would be Momiji (His story abot his sister in the later volumes is touching), Ritsu (He actually gave the takoyaki to the cat), Ayame (He's so flamboyant!), Hatori (He deserves the best), Tohru (She's too nice to hate), and Kureno (He's too innocent for him to be around Akito.)

I used to like Shigure but later on he lost his appeal.


----------



## Michirusama (Oct 19, 2005)

My favorite is Hatori, but Shigure comes in second, I have a special place in my heart for anime pervs (OK, it's mostly b/c I was born in the year of the dog).


----------



## Vespertine (Oct 19, 2005)

Ayame - he's so vain, flamboyant, and unpredictable. Also love his unique sense of style. 

And who doesn't love Kyon-Kyon? ^_^


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 19, 2005)

Aya

He won me over with- "Yuki i'm your older brother, therefore i demand you submit to me!"

Tohru a close second.

Also like Hatori

*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked his developement with Tohru's teacher, shes one of my fav characters too


----------



## jmarquez_99 (Oct 24, 2005)

Tohru - If I ever meet a real life person like that I'd be amazed. Like a beautiful rare flower <3


----------



## blind51de (Oct 26, 2005)

Agreed. Tohru is... impossibly nice. If she was being raped she wouldn't struggle and probably ask the guy if he was feeling comfortable.

Not that I don't like Tohru.

EDIT: Holy crap 1000th post. Wee hee hee! Ironic that it's about Tohru-rape. XD


----------



## Hazu (Oct 26, 2005)

AYAME!!!!  

Shigure is cool 2


----------



## darklinnah (Nov 4, 2005)

I like Kyo too because he has a dynamic character.


----------



## Ruri (Nov 6, 2005)

My favorites are Shigure and Kyo.


----------



## Zenko Hazumi (Nov 13, 2005)

Kyou!!  And I like Hatsuharu too cos I'm born in the year of the cow!!  I'm still halfway through the manga, though...


----------



## Raptor (Nov 15, 2005)

Tohru.    and Kyo.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 17, 2005)

in lurk u can get till ep 107 (last volume in raw format though)  someone know where to get the most recent ones?    doesn't matter if it's raw.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 17, 2005)

*merged with "Who is your favorit character"-thread*


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 21, 2005)

Tis an awesome manga. The golden rule really applies here, manga > anime. If Tohru would show a little bit more weakness she'd be a great character though.


----------



## Zenko Hazumi (Nov 22, 2005)

magicalmaster2001 said:
			
		

> Tis an awesome manga. The golden rule really applies here, manga > anime. If Tohru would show a little bit more weakness she'd be a great character though.



A bit more weakness? Or a bit less weakness?? But yeah, the manga rocks!!


----------



## kumagoro_usagi (Nov 28, 2005)

What's happening in the latest manga chapters?


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 30, 2005)

I only have up to Volume 11.
*Spoiler*: _HUGE SPOILERS_ 



 But I heard that someone has already been freed of the curse.


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 30, 2005)

I love this series and I absolutely love all of the characters.  I also have up to volume 11, and I've seen all of the anime series... and no, magical, I haven't heard that. 

Anyway, it's a great series.  It's brought me to tears a good number of times, especially Momiji's story.  All of them have brought me to tears at least once.  Maybe I'm just a wimp. XD


----------



## Raptor (Nov 30, 2005)

In the #lurk channel on the irc-highway network, it's the manga till ep 102

use this link, remember that u need mirc or any other irc program:

irc://irc.irchighway.net/lurk

Now on the channel type: /msg Mirrors xdcc send #X

Replace X with the number of the file u want (use the FIRST number.  ignore the one with the small x, the one with the m tells u it's size.   

1628	 590x 	43M	Fruits_Basket_v01.zip
1629	517x 	35M	Fruits_Basket_v02.zip
1630	492x 	37M	Fruits_Basket_v03.zip
1631	488x 	40M	Fruits_Basket_v04.zip
1632	500x 	30M	Fruits_Basket_v05.zip
1633	501x 	29M	Fruits_Basket_v06.zip
1634	494x 	28M	Fruits_Basket_v07.zip
1635	500x 	47M	Fruits_Basket_v08.zip
1636	496x 	37M	Fruits_Basket_v09.zip
1637	501x 	39M	Fruits_Basket_v10.zip
1638	494x 	49M	Fruits_Basket_v11.zip
1639	524x 	39M	Fruits_Basket_v12.zip
1640	526x 	26M	Fruits_Basket_v13.zip
1641	558x 	54M	Fruits_Basket_v14[Soul-Society].rar
1642	576x 	18M	Fruits_Basket_v15[E-B].zip
1643	307x 	41M	Fruits_Basket_v16[E-B_Soul-Society].zip
1644	586x 	8.5M	Fruits_Basket_v17_c96[Soul-Society].zip
1645	572x 	8.4M	Fruits_Basket_v17_c97[Soul-Society].zip
1646	540x 	8.3M	Fruits_Basket_v17_c98[Soul-Society].zip
1647	464x 	7.8M	Fruits_Basket_v17_c99[Soul-Society].zip
3229	326x 	8.5M	Fruits_Basket_v17_c100[Soul-Society].zip
3243	353x 	7.9M	Fruits_Basket_v17_c101[Soul-Society].zip
3325	324x 	8.1M	Fruits_Basket_c102[Soul-Society].zip

The ones that say Soul-Society belong to that group. the others i don't remember.  

Or if u want the raws...

/msg [UR]DAN xdcc send #X

590	121x 	19M	Fruits_Basket_v01.zip
591	69x 	26M	Fruits_Basket_v02.zip
592	61x 	26M	Fruits_Basket_v03.zip
593	62x 	15M	Fruits_Basket_v04.zip
594	61x 	15M	Fruits_Basket_v05.zip
595	55x 	26M	Fruits_Basket_v06.zip
596	55x 	25M	Fruits_Basket_v07.zip
597	52x 	15M	Fruits_Basket_v08.zip
598	53x 	25M	Fruits_Basket_v09.zip
599	54x 	24M	Fruits_Basket_v10.zip
600	48x 	40M	Fruits_Basket_v11.zip
601	55x 	33M	Fruits_Basket_v12.zip
602	52x 	42M	Fruits_Basket_v13.zip
603	23x 	36M	Fruits_Basket_v15.zip
604	70x 	35M	Fruits_Basket_v14.zip
605	31x 	32M	Fruits_Basket_v16.zip
606	54x 	36M	Fruits_Basket_v17.zip
607	97x 	34M	Fruits_Basket_v18.zip

Now can someone help me get the rest of the volumes??


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 30, 2005)

You rock, Raptor.  I've been dying for more furuba.  Thanks SO much.  *rep*

I'm sorry that I can't help you out with finding them.  I would if I could, but... I suck at that kind of thing. :sad


----------



## kire (Dec 19, 2005)

oh linkys!! "thx so much, i'm so greatful!" 
For christmas i think im going to have to buy myself vol 10,11,12..yay!
Ahh and right now my favorite character is Hatsuharu! what a sexy piece of work he is..what is it about bad boys that make them so good!

spamage: btw Fruits Basket FC link for those who want to join:  Royal Family


----------



## murasex (Dec 26, 2005)

...

I'm up to volume 12 and my favorite character would have to be between Tohru and Haa-san. <333 Tohru is so adorable. <333333


----------



## GodofDeath (Dec 27, 2005)

up to chap 107 how many chaps are there?


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 29, 2005)

Chapter 121 just came out.


----------



## kire (Dec 30, 2005)

i have a lot of catching up to do..


----------



## Tessier (Jan 1, 2006)

I love Fruits Basket. I read 1-6 of the manga and I want to get 7 and 8.


----------



## GodofDeath (Jan 1, 2006)

so this is ongoing in japan and aint finished???


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 1, 2006)

GodofDeath said:
			
		

> so this is ongoing in japan and aint finished???


No, it is not finished yet.  Although, with the progression of the story here lately, I predict we are coming close to the end (maybe within the next volume or two).


----------



## Hiruma (Jan 1, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How many people are out of the curse already? Kureno(dead btw), Momiji, and Hiro?


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 1, 2006)

Major Spoilers:  Don't read unless you are up to the current chapters in Japan!!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless I missed something, those are the only three that are released.  The newest chapter focused on Tohru and Akito.  Hopefully we will find out more about Kureno and Tohru's condition in the next chapter.  Personally, I am holding out that Kureno might not be dead.  Which might just be wishful thinking.  These cliffhangers are killing me!!


----------



## blind51de (Jan 2, 2006)

Hmmm... only 14 chapters behind then.
Sounds good.


----------



## Zenko Hazumi (Jan 7, 2006)

Where do you guys get the most recent Raw chapters from?? 

Nuriel, I read somewhere that there'll be 22 volumes in total, so yeah, it's wrapping up pretty soon...


----------



## Lemon-Juice (Jan 29, 2006)

Zenko Hazumi said:
			
		

> Where do you guys get the most recent Raw chapters from??



I'd like to know that 2...

Question for who have read the most recent chapters:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Are there any Yuki/Machi interactions in it?? I LOVE that pairing


----------



## De Monies (Feb 5, 2006)

XD is there anywhere I can get it in english


----------



## pessimistie (Feb 17, 2006)

Is Chapter 122 the last one?


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2006)

haitu4 said:
			
		

> Is Chapter 122 the last one?




Yes, chapter 123 comes out in March.


----------



## pessimistie (Feb 19, 2006)

OMG can't wait.... but why March?


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 19, 2006)

pessimistie said:
			
		

> OMG can't wait.... but why March?



Fruits Basket normally comes out twice a month, but every so often they take a month long break between chapters.  So, I think the exact release date for 123 is March 4th.  But, with the end of the series coming soon, I would think that the releases might slow down a little.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 2, 2006)

i can see why. those chapters are sooo long and sooo good. so fruits basket is coming to a close?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 2, 2006)

Noooo! I dont' want it to end. And the series was soo good too.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 2, 2006)

lol i can see why you feel that way kunisaki but don't you wann know how it ends? endings are the best even if they suck. i know that doesn't make sense.

@nuriel: i checked out that link you posted. can you read japanese cuz that would be amazing?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 2, 2006)

nalex43 said:
			
		

> lol i can see why you feel that way kunisaki but don't you wann know how it ends? endings are the best even if they suck. i know that doesn't make sense.
> 
> @nuriel: i checked out that link you posted. can you read japanese cuz that would be amazing?




Ah, yes! I want to know how it ends even though it means an end to Fruba.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 2, 2006)

i made a mistake of reading the spoilers left by some of the members but i definitely gotta say it's making me go crazy with anticipation. i predict a bittersweet ending. then i'll be depressed about not having something to read for a while.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 2, 2006)

awww, don't be depressed. It's making me depressed too cause I used to have lunch with a anime friend of mine who used to give me manga to read all the time. I dont have lunch with her anymore so now I have nothing to read also. You're not the only one. All I'm reading is doujinshi now...


----------



## Keiryu (Mar 2, 2006)

i luv furuba! my fave character is kyo.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 2, 2006)

Keiryu said:
			
		

> i luv furuba! my fave character is kyo.



So is mine! I like both Kyo and Shigure.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 2, 2006)

ah sorry kunisaki. kyo is cool but shigure seems kinda shady to me. ayame is hilarious. it's hard to pick a favorite though. i guess you could say akito is my least favorite followed by the yuki protection squad lol.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 2, 2006)

nalex43 said:
			
		

> ah sorry kunisaki. kyo is cool but shigure seems kinda shady to me. ayame is hilarious. it's hard to pick a favorite though. i guess you could say akito is my least favorite followed by the yuki protection squad lol.



I agree with you on the akito part. He was kinda cruel to Tohru....


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 2, 2006)

akito is definitely not cool but i can kinda see why (explained in later chapters)

*Spoiler*: __ 



he is actually a she. mom hates her and decided to have her raised as a boy.




still he is definitely not cool.
i love when shigure screws with his editor though and she threatens to commit suicide. too funny.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 2, 2006)

I love that part. It was funny. One of my friends were like that on another site. She said she was going to kill herself with a machete on her 16th b-day. My other friends thought she was insane.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 2, 2006)

haha i don't want to badmouth your friend but that does sound kinda off the deep end.

ritsu the monkey is funny too. him and the editor make a good couple.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 2, 2006)

Yea, I agree. Her mind is in the gutter as always...

thats true. ritsu and the editor should be a couple. They look good together.


----------



## Mika-chan (Mar 2, 2006)

I love Furuba! ^_^ It was one of my first manga series. 

I adore Ritsu and Shigure, mainly because Ritsu is so dang adorable and Shigure reminds me of this guy I know. XD

Kyo, Hatsuharu, Momiji, and Hana also rock. There's so many awesome characters!!! T_T


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 2, 2006)

what do you mean by one of your first? did you stop reading it?


----------



## De Monies (Mar 2, 2006)

momoji is the cutest


----------



## GodofDeath (Mar 2, 2006)

where can i dl past chp 107


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 3, 2006)

nalex43 said:
			
		

> @nuriel: can you read japanese cuz that would be amazing?



I don't read japanese well.  I try to get along the best I can.  Right now I am waiting for raw scans of 123 to hit, to see if anything new has developed.  The last chapter was quite the cliffhanger!


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 4, 2006)

ah yeah i'm relying on the raws combined with summaries to get by. i checked out the link you posted. tahnks a million!


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 4, 2006)

If you are a member of the marywang group, they have 123 raw scans out now.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 4, 2006)

ah i'm dying to know what happens in 123. too much suspense is bad for my heart. what's the marywang group?


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 4, 2006)

It is actually a taiwanese group, which means I can't understand anything on the page.  But, I can follow links to messages that contain the chapter I want to view.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 4, 2006)

is it that same link you posted a while back?


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 4, 2006)

No, it is a different page.  It more like a message board.  I generally only use it to get the newest chapter.  They tend to post them pretty fast.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 4, 2006)

aww i see. guess i'll just hafta wait then. i already read the summary to 123 though so i kinda spoiled it for myself. seems like not too much went on. can't wait for the next chapters.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 4, 2006)

I will send you a pm with the link to 123.  If you need any help joining the group let me know.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 4, 2006)

thanks for the pm. i'm trying it out now.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 4, 2006)

No problem.  Let me know if you have difficulty joining.


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Mar 4, 2006)

Is there any JAPANESE raw chapters 107-123? It's such a popular manga but it's so hard to find... I mean if there's Japanese, I can easily translate it... Damnit.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 4, 2006)

I did a yahoo search and found this LJ Community:



Scroll through the first page of messages, and you should find one that says something about  good quality scans.  Read the replies, someone gives a link to a page containing scans.


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Mar 5, 2006)

I found it! Thank you sooo much. I can't believe you found them, and I've been searching for days...


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 5, 2006)

No problem glad to help.  I would save the link if I was you, then check back later for when 123 is added.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 5, 2006)

ahh yes nuriel definitely knows her stuff. you're a girl right? sorry if i got it wrong.


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Mar 5, 2006)

I found 123 RAW though. Thanks anyway.

For anyone who wants it:


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 5, 2006)

Everyone, there are the same links and fan art and stuff along those line in Fruits Basket FC. I didn't know this thread exsisted?

XX


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 5, 2006)

ahh i love this series. maybe i should join the fanclub


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 5, 2006)

haha yeah the website i posted had summaries for every recent chapter but 114 as well. i had no idea where to find it so i skipped it. maybe you should ask nuriel. she seems to know a heck of a lot more than most people do.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 5, 2006)

nalex43 said:
			
		

> ahh yes nuriel definitely knows her stuff. you're a girl right? sorry if i got it wrong.




Yes, I am a girl.  

I will try to find that summary, when I do, I will post it here.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 5, 2006)

lol sorry if i made you angry. i honestly said it with the best of intentions. anyways you're the best


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm not angry at all.  It's okay.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 5, 2006)

Nuriel said:
			
		

> I will try to find that summary, when I do, I will post it here.



Thank you since you're going to try and find it. I really appreciate it. ^^


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 5, 2006)

I found a translation on a message board.  Do you think it is alright to post it here?


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 5, 2006)

sure why not?


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 5, 2006)

This is rather long so I am going to split it into two posts, so please forgive me in advance for double posting.

Page 02
Tohru:
The feelings I'm leaving behind?

Page 03
Kagura:
Ah! Shihan!! Shihan, please pretend that I'm not here!!
[Note: 'Shihan' means Master or Teacher]

Kazuma:
Are you playing hide-and-seek, Kagura?

Kagura:
Shh!!

Tohru:
Shishou-san.
[Note: Again, 'Shishou' means Master or Teacher]

Page 04
Tohru:
Good afternoon.
I'm sorry for disturbing you.

Kazuma:
Ah, welcome, Tohru-san.
Did you come to see Isuzu?

Tohru:
Yes.
Is she in the usual room?

Kazuma:
Yes. She's there.
So?

Page 05
Kazuma:
Did the two of you have a fight, and that's why you don't want to
see her?

Kagura:
It's not something that's so simple.
I don't know how I should face her.
And it's not like I can come to terms with it that fast either.
My face will definitely be distorted!
I'll definitely get the feeling that I've "lost"!
AND I HATE TO ACKNOWLEDGE THOSE PARTS OF ME THE MOST!

Kazuma:
I see.
That's really complicating.

Page 06
Kagura:
If she had quickly bonded with Kyo-kun, I might have been able to
make up my mind!!

Tohru:
I want to break the curse?

Kazuma:
So, she really has feelings for Kyo?

Kagura:
No matter what, that's definitely the case!!
At the very least, Kyo-kun definitely loves Tohru-kun!!
Don't make me say that. {this was in the background ^^}
Shihan, you don't seem to be happy.
And I thought you are one of the "Tohru-kun Recommendation" party.

Kazuma:
What do you mean by "Recommendation" party?

Page 07
Kazuma:
I'm just worried.
Must be because of my age.
I'm just wondering if she likes Kyo as a "human being".
And not because she sympathizes or pities him?

Tohru:
"And even so, I'll continue to walk"?
[Note: I think that Tohru is reading a phrase that Rin was writing
next to her drawing]

Page 08
Rin:
You! Since when did you??
Who gave you permission to look?
Get away from me!!

Tohru:
I-I'm sorry.
As you were so deep into concentration, I couldn't catch the proper
timing of greeting you.
But, Isuzu-san, you're really good at drawing pictures.

Rin:
This is not a "picture"!!
It's just some random scribbling!!
I have nothing to do.
As it's still hard for me to do any work, I just do it to kill time.

Tohru:
When it comes to pictures that are drawn with feelings, it doesn't
matter if they are mere scribbling or anything else; all of them are
precious.

Page 09
Isuzu:
What did you come for today?

Tohru:
Ah?yes?um?the other day?
We parted in a rather?awkward way?
And it's been quite some time since then, so?
It has to be broken before the next spring.
It has to.
Otherwise, Kyo-kun will?

Rin:
Oh. That incident?
I don't really care about it.

Page 10
Rin:
You didn't dare to come because you're scared that I will question
you about him right?
[Note: The "him" here refers to Kyo]
Why must it be Kyo?
Out of all things?
He's the nekotsuki {i.e. the cat} you know.
What's going to happen to him?his role?how we look at him?you
already know all of that right?
[Note: refer back to the chapter when Shigure tells Tohru that the
role of the cat is to make the other juunishis feel better about
themselves.]
Are you pitying him?

Page 11
Kazuma:
My grandfather also?the previous nekotsuki also had a companion.
It's just that it was not acknowledged officially.
She took good care of him, became pregnant with his child, and even
attended to him on his deathbed.
One time, someone asked her this.
"How could you do so much for that?"
[Note: The "that" refers to the nekotsuki]
And she answered this.
"It's because?"

Page 12
"He was so pitiful. Don't you think so?"
Her heart/spirit might have been beautiful.
And my grandfather might have been many times happier than if he
were to live all by himself.
But?

Page 13
Tohru:
My chest creaks?
On my way back home that day, when I was so sad that I cried?
I realized it once again.
The fact that it was fading away?

Page 14
Kakeru:
You seem to be in high-spirits everyday.
I'm happy for you.

Tohru:
The fact that it's becoming a "memory"?
Even though I can't forget the loneliness and sadness that seems to
tear up my body, it can't be left behind as a vivid memory either.
No matter how much I vowed?
Time continues to move and it continues to fade away cruelly?
Such a cruel and greedy feeling?I wonder if this is can be
called "pitying"?

Page 15
Tohru:
It's saddens me?
Such a reality really saddens me, but?I can't stop it anymore.
Saying that "I want to protect the juunishis" and that "I want to
release them from the curse"?
All those are only sophistry.
I hide my real feelings?I falsify them?I'm a coward.
I?
I'm only?

Page 16
The 'me' who thinks of mother above anything else {this was from
page 15}?is becoming a "memory".
?I'm only saying those because I don't want anything to take Kyo-kun
away from me; be it the Souma family or the curse or anyone.
I can't stop it. I can't stop it.

Page 17
I can't stop it anymore.
Because Kyo-kun is the most precious person to me.
Please don't go anywhere.

Page 18
Kagura:
Such things?You have to say that to the person himself properly!!

Page 19
Rin:
Y-You!
Don't force your stupid reasoning to Tohru!

Kagura:
You shut up?

Rin:
Are you that great?
Are you so great that it's ok for you to hit her?
Don't kid me!
Don't mess with me!
Who says it's ok for you to hit her?
[Note: "Fuzakeruna" can mean a lot of things. Though the closet
translation here would be "Don't f*** with me", I'll refrain from
doing so as it is rather inappropriate]

Kunimitsu:
Wait?
What's going on?
What's all the ruckus about?
What happened?


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 5, 2006)

Okay, here is the rest...

Page 20
Kagura:
I'm sorry.

Kunimitsu:
Tohru-san?Tohru-san?
Tohru-san! Oh no! Please pull yourself together!!

Kagura:
Ah! I used my full force without thinking!!

Page 21
Tohru:
I'm sorry for being a coward?
Even at that time, some part of me might be testing Kyo-kun.
Baring out all of my impureness, if he couldn't accept them, I would
cover everything with a lid once again, and pretend that I've
forgotten about it?.
Finding a way to escape?
I was always thinking of such stuff.
I felt like I was betraying mother and I got scared?
I felt very sad?embarrassed?cunning?weak?dirty?

Kyo:
It's ok.

Page 22
Kyo:
I won't disillusion them.
Hey! How are you feeling?

Page 23
Tohru:
Kyo-kun?
Kyo-kun?

Kyo:
I heard that you fought with Kagura this time?
And you fainted in the end?
Even after Shishou had contacted me, it took me quite some time to
believe it.
Are you feeling uncomfortable anywhere?
Kagura's slap is really powerful after all?

Tohru:
U-Um, the fight?
The fight earlier on between the two of us was?

Page 24
Kyo:
I didn't really ask about it, so I don't really know the details.

Kazuma:
Men should never interfere with the fight between women.

Tohru:
I see.

Kyo:
Are you going to make her apologize to you?

Tohru:
No. I won't.
It takes two to make a quarrel after all.
[Note: This is a Japanese proverb that means in a fight, both
parties are responsible.]
So, I won't apologize to her either.
No matter what, the inferiority I felt?

Page 25
Tohru:
?there's no way I can make it disappear without a trace.

Kunimitsu:
I think the two of them are going home.

Kagura:
I won't apologize!!

Kunimitsu:
Even though you apologized to Isuzu-san?

Kagura:
It's fine with Tohru!
She's different!
We understood each others through our fists!

Rin:
You're the only one who dealt a blow.

Kunimitsu:
"Through your fists"?
It's not as if the two of you are guys?

Kagura:
You know?
Men sure are lucky that they can entrust their dreams and wishes to
others?
I wonder if I can do the same?

Page 26
Kagura:
Because?it's not pity!
Those feelings I had?they were not false!
I can entrust them!

Page 27
Rin:
How stupid.
That part of you really annoys me.

Kagura:
Why can't you cheer me up?

Kunimitsu:
The two of them seem to be getting along better.

Tohru:
U-um?

Kyo:
Huh?

Tohru:
Thank you for going to the trouble of coming today?

Kyo:
It's ok.
Don't worry about it.

Kagura:
You have to say that to the person himself properly!!

Tohru:
Ky?

Page 28
Tohru:
No words would come out.
I have to pluck up my courage.

Page 29
Kyo:
What's wrong?
Did you forget something?

Tohru:
I have to?

Page 30
Tohru:
?pluck up my courage.
No.
I won't cover the lid.
I can't stop it anymore.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 5, 2006)

once again nuriel you never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 5, 2006)

It's no problem really.  I am like a google expert at finding things.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 5, 2006)

lol that's still impressive none the less. i've tried countless times to find things like that but end up with nothing.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, thank you so much, Nuriel! I was searching earlier and I couldn't find anything, so I'm surprised you were able to find it. Again, thanks so much!


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 5, 2006)

OMG!  I love your new avi.    It's Tohru.  How cute.

I agree.  I will be very sad when the series finally ends.  It is one of my favorites.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks! My friend emailed me the picture, and I told myself I had to use the picture as an avatar since it was so cute! ^^

Oh, don't remind me about how the series has to end! It's also one of my favorites, and I too will be very sad, haha. I hate it when series have to end. But all good things must come to an end, I guess.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 5, 2006)

As long as I get my happy ending, I will fine when it ends.

I don't know where I got this but it was saved on my pc.  It used to be my avi:


Don't you just love momiji!


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 5, 2006)

surprisingly i've found myself forgiving some of akito's nastiness. yup i hope everyone is happy in the end.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 5, 2006)

ah by the way yes momiji is so cute


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 5, 2006)

Yea, I kinda feel bad for Akito.  I think all of the characters growth over the course of the series has been amazing.  It is quite different to go back and reread the first chapters, after having read the newest.  I miss seeing them change into their animal forms though.  They used to transform a lot more in the beginning.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 5, 2006)

oh i know. i loved when rats would gather around yuki and when cats would just come to kyo at school. those were some good moments. and who can forget ayame's first meeting with tohru?

i'm gonna miss this series.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 5, 2006)

I basically loved any part that had Ayame in it.  He is too much.  I also really love Haru.  Especially the part when he was proving his hair really was supposed to be that color to the Student Council.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 5, 2006)

haha those moments were too funny. yeah i loved whenever ayame called yuki his honey. ritsu was hilarious too. i liked when kagura beat up kyo too. too many moments. you gotta love it all.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 5, 2006)

I remember that part with Haru and the student council president. Then Tohru didn't understand what was going on.

I'll miss this series. It's kept me entertained, made me laugh, and made me cried.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 5, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> I remember that part with Haru and the student council president. Then Tohru didn't understand what was going on.



lol, she still didn't understand, even when Haru propositioned her.  But, it did make Yuki and Kyo angry at him.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 5, 2006)

haru has the best scary stories lol.
momiji wearing a girl's uniform was funny too.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 6, 2006)

Yea, I miss all of those lighter moments.  The last few chapters have been a little on the dark side.  Hopefully we will get a fluff chapter in the near future to lighten the mood a little bit.  Although I did like 123 quite a bit.  I was so proud of Yuki.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 6, 2006)

oh i know! but i guess it had to get serious at one point or another. moments like hatori's past with kana foreshadowed the darkness in the manga. hopefully the ending is a happy funny one though.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 6, 2006)

It should be.  That's the way it started out.  Although they do keep throwing in lines and stuff to lighten it a little bit. You know a joke here, a joke there between all the angst going around.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 6, 2006)

yeah like in one of the recent chapters

*Spoiler*: __ 



haru is serious and then comments on the size of rin's breasts



 he catches me off guard every time


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 6, 2006)

nalex43 said:
			
		

> yeah like in one of the recent chapters
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



 That was exactly was I was thinking about when I wrote that. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It is nice to know that even when everything is going all crazy, that haru tries to keep things normal.  I was so proud of Yuki in this chapter, he has really changed, hasn't he?  I wonder how long before he breaks the curse....


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 6, 2006)

yup gotta love haru 
as for yuki
*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah i thought he grew up a bit but i was slightly annoyed that he only thought of tohru as a motherly figure



that just made me feel weird. oh yeah

*Spoiler*: __ 



for some reason i think yuki and shigure will be the last ones to have their curses lifted.


----------



## De Monies (Mar 6, 2006)

:amazed. they don't have to be all high quality .  I think basically you have to go over it all with a pen tool / patterns and stuff to do it high quality.. but I really have no idea ;____;


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 6, 2006)

yeah i suck at multimedia stuff like that so i rely on leeching off of people with capabilities.

@countmeout: you read japanese? you're so lucky

but man these last few chapters have really picked up!


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 6, 2006)

sorry about bugging you like that.

have you tried this link?
Couple of years ago!
it was provided by nuriel earlier. i don't know if you're allowed to use the raws or not cuz i can't read anything on the site.

good luck


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm afraid that's Chinese raw. 

No, it's fine. I'd be glad to help. I can also practice Japanese, since I don't usually use it, so I'll forget it...

I found chapter 122. I did a sample.



I'll finish chapter 122 tonight probably.

EDIT: Now that I think about it I think that WOULD work, since I can change look at the same page and same pictures and what they say should be the same right? Ok, problem solved. Teehee.


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Mar 6, 2006)

No, it's fine, I just realized if since I have the Japanese raw, it'd be the same conversation so even if I don't understand it, I can still look at the Japanese raw... make sense? Yay!


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 6, 2006)

oh yeah! i didn't think of that lol. i'm kinda envious of you. anyways you get a rep for being awesome.

i'm still in awe with that sample scan


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Mar 6, 2006)

Aww thanks. I'm glad that my Japanese could help people. Haha. Also there's so many people who are wanting chapters 108-123. 

I have to take care of some reading first from school (which is very little) and I can get right to it.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 6, 2006)

haha i'm leaarning japanese though i doubt i'll ever become proficient. it's just too hard 

anyways you definitely shouldn't worry about doing scans if it makes you unhappy. do what you gotta do first.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 6, 2006)

I know, I just repped 'em too.  I found a fruits basket character quiz on the internet at this link:  HERE

I got Hatori.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 7, 2006)

sweet quiz! i'm takin it! 

 i got haru!



that was a fun quiz


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 7, 2006)

I liked to too.  They have a which anime villain are you quiz on the same page...That time I got....


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 7, 2006)

haha i'll try that one too!

I got:


not too sure who this guy is but oh well.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 7, 2006)

lol I have no idea who that one is.  I will see what else I can find...


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 7, 2006)

ahh you got a new avi nuriel. that's awesome. i was trying to say cute but i couldn't bring myself to say it.

you never cease to amaze me with the things you can find. too cool.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 7, 2006)

Yea, I couldn't decide between that one or one of these:


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 7, 2006)

the one with momiji on tohru's head is...cute (i said it!) but i definitely prefer the one you already have. kyo and yuki, yeah!


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 7, 2006)

I am trying to decide if I want to do anything else w/the others.  I could use them to make banners or something.  I would like to make a new fb banner but, I can't decide what theme or anything I would like to use...


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 7, 2006)

hmmm. that cow and rat would make a cool banner. you could put the picture of a riceball(tohru) in it too lol.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 7, 2006)

That's a good idea. I thought about making one that had all of them in their animal forms, it will probably take me a while though.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 7, 2006)

ahh that would be soo cool but i can see how hard it'd be too. don't stress yourself though ya know?


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 7, 2006)

It won't be too bad.  More than likely I will talk my brother into doing it.  He is really good at that sort of thing.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 7, 2006)

haha i like the sound of that plan.

*yawn. ah sorry nuriel but i gotta hit the sac. i'll see you tomorrow or whenever you come back


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah, I know.  I am heading that direction too.    I am going to look tomorrow and try to find somewhere to download the title them to the furuba anime.  I believe it is call "for fruits basket".


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Mar 7, 2006)

This is going to take me a lot longer than I thought it'd be.

Since the Chinese raw website doesn't allow right-clicking, I have to do a screeshot and since the images are big, I have to do screeshot twice and connect the two together. Sorry for not getting it out early.  Now I know why scanlantions come out so late... Haha.

I've got few pages of 108 done but stupid photobucket won't upload them for me right now. Tomorrow will be it. =)


----------



## Sawako (Mar 7, 2006)

I've finally caught up with Fruits Basket. 


*Spoiler*: _spoilers if you haven't caught up with the series yet_ 



OMG Tohru! T_T Stupid Akito for not being able to save her. 

And aww. I think it's so sweet how Kyou was looking for Tohru all that time when she got lost when she was little. I can't believe Kyou didn't save Kyouko, but if he did, Tohru never would've found out about the Sohmas and this story never would've happened.

And OMG Kyou and Tohru... they kissed! Yay! I've been rooting for Kyou and Tohru to be together ever since I first started reading Fruits Basket.




I love this series. <3


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 7, 2006)

eh why are you apologizing countmeout? we should be gratefult that you're taking time out of your schedule to do this

hey yachiru glad to see you caught up. the story is getting intense no? did you read the raws or use summaries? i had to use summaries so i didn't get the full effect.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 7, 2006)

I look at the raws first, then I read the summaries, since I can't read Japanese. The story is so intense!


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 7, 2006)

hah intense would be an understatement for the recent chapters


*Spoiler*: __ 



time stopped for a moment when tohru fell of the cliff. i thought she was gonna die!




good thing that didn't happen


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 7, 2006)

I can't remember when a manga shocked me as much as furuba has in the recent chapters.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the worst part is the not knowing Tohru's situation.  I know she is in the hospital but, how is she doing?  Oh, and poor Kureno.  I for one would like to see him in the flesh ok and well.  I know Shigure says that he is fine, but last we say him  he was staring at his own blood on his hands. 




I don't know how much more drama I can take!


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 7, 2006)

this beats out soap operas in terms of drama. it's just that crazy


*Spoiler*: __ 



i really wanna see who gets freed from the curse next and i wanna see if akito still freaks out about it or if she is finally mature enough to let them go



i need to know so many things!


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am not sure who will get freed next.  I can't really tell if there is any reason behind them getting freed.  Although, when Momiji was freed from his curse I for one was cheering.  I just wanted him to give Tohru a huge hug.  But, it was actually a really sad chapter.  Unlike when Hiro was freed.  He could finally hold his baby sister.  It was sweet.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah momiji's time was rather anticlimatic and almost depressing in that he still wasn't able to get closer with his sister. plus yeah he likes tohru but he's already giving her up for kyo's sake. sweet kid but he doesn't seem to be too happy himself. if haru is freed next you can expect some comedy eh?


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 7, 2006)

lol we are going to have post almost entirely in spoiler buttons!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I hope Haru or Rin is freed next.  Oh, and about that kiss--do you remember if Tohru was awake when it happened?  So, would she remember?  That would really suck if Kyo finally kissed her, and she was already passed out.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 7, 2006)

i was just about to say how akward and inconvenient posting in spoilers was lol 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 haru and rin make a funny couple. that kiss i think tohru was awake cuz she stroked kyo's face afterwards right? or maybe she played sleeping beauty. if he just kissed her in her sleep that would kinda be pervy i thought their relationship was finally on its feet at that moment but then in ch123 kyo goes off and sulks again


----------



## Sawako (Mar 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm sure that Tohru remembered the kiss with Kyo. That would REALLY suck if she didn't. 

For some reason I have a feeling that Haru will be freed next. I don't know why, but I think he will be. Then Rin will be right after him. I also think that Kyo will be free before Yuki, just so the cat can finally beat the rat in something. Besides getting the girl.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 8, 2006)

that's a good theory yachiru


----------



## mr_yenz (Mar 9, 2006)

otakufan said:
			
		

> I'm a big Furuba fan, though I haven't seen fansubs of the anime or manga...


I know where you can find some links for the manga. PM and I'll give some linkys.


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Mar 9, 2006)

Chapter 122 is finished! I'll try to finish chapter 108 soon. I got chapter 122 done fast. 





The thing about editing is that it looks really bad when the words are printed on two colors. You'll see why. I apologize for that.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 9, 2006)

wow that was awesome. i didn't see anything wrong with the words. thought that your translation was top notch


----------



## Lemon-Juice (Mar 9, 2006)

I love you! +rep!


----------



## Sawako (Mar 9, 2006)

Awesome, countmeout! Thanks!


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 9, 2006)

haha seems like countmeout's been gettin some reps


----------



## Sawako (Mar 9, 2006)

Haha yeah.

So Fruits Basket comes out every two weeks, right?


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Mar 9, 2006)

Aww thanks. I didn't even know this forum had reps. 

I should be getting done a lot over the weekend because I don't like to go outside too much. Haha.

Yeah, I hear it's twice a month, but sometimes it's once a month. Next one is March 20th.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the scans!  Great job.  I am very eager for the next chapter.  Hopefully there won't be another month long wait between 124 and 125.  Anyone have any theories about what 124 will be about?


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Mar 10, 2006)

It's probably a chapter about Tohru and Kyo. Since Yuki opened his eyes for him, he's gonna go see her. If Tohru is still asleep, then I think it'd be about Akito, Shigure, and/or Kureno.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah, my guess also is that it'll focus more on Tohru and Kyo. We'll probably find out how Tohru is doing and Kyo will be there to keep her company.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 10, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Yeah, my guess also is that it'll focus more on Tohru and Kyo. We'll probably find out how Tohru is doing and Kyo will be there to keep her company.



That is what I want the next chapter to be about.  If they go off on something way off topic--I will probably go crazy waiting to find out what happens.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 10, 2006)

Nuriel said:
			
		

> That is what I want the next chapter to be about.  If they go off on something way off topic--I will probably go crazy waiting to find out what happens.



Same here. I'm dying to know what's happening with Tohru right now, and it's even worse since the chapters don't come out every week. They better not go off topic!


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 10, 2006)

The suspense has slowly been building the last few chapters, especially with Tohru.  I really hope that they stay on track, and have Kyo talk with her in the next chapter.  I also think she needs to speak w/Akito again.  But, I would prefer a kyoxtohru chapter next.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 11, 2006)

i hears there's only about eight or nine chapters left. if that's true then they don't have time to mess around. i think it's gonna be crazy from here on out.


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Mar 12, 2006)

Chapter 108 is finally completed.

I'm open to any criticisms, comments, and questions.
again, the link is
Link removed


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 12, 2006)

Wow.  Thanks again.  Great job!


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 13, 2006)

awesome job once again.


----------



## olaf (Mar 14, 2006)

hey ppl

I always wondered what this manga/anime is about. Could someone provide me some short spoiler less rant?


----------



## Lemon-Juice (Mar 14, 2006)

You have this girl, Honda Tohru, who comes to live with 3 members of the Souma family. In this family, the ppl are under a curse.
When they are hugged by the opposite sex they turn into an animal of the zodiac.. Anyways, the story is kind of complex, but it comes down to the fact that Tohru is going to try to lift the curse.
..hm maybe this was _too _short.. >__>

The series is very funny, and it has a really good storyline.
If your bored you should certainly try reading/watching it.


----------



## ChopinsLady (Mar 14, 2006)

I want to join I LOVE FB!! please!? ^^


----------



## Sawako (Mar 14, 2006)

Olaf said:
			
		

> hey ppl
> 
> I always wondered what this manga/anime is about. Could someone provide me some short spoiler less rant?



Here's what AnimeNewsNetwork.com has on their website. 





> Plot Summary: Tohru Honda is 16 year old orphaned girl who gets invited to live in the house of her classmate, the handsome boy Sohma Yuki, and his cousins, 16 year old Kyo and 27 year old Shigure. However, these young men and parts of the rest of their family (both close and distant) hold a curse; if they are hugged by the opposite gender, they transform into animals of the Chinese Zodiac. Everyday is an adventure for sweet Tohru, as she gets to know everyone in the large family better (especially Yuki and Kyo), in both common and bizarre situations. But, the Sohma Family curse is certainly no laughing matter... it also holds horrible cruelity and heartbreak.



I really recommend it, Olaf! It's such an awesome manga!



			
				ILoveKakashiHatake said:
			
		

> I want to join I LOVE FB!! please!? ^^



This isn't a fanclub. XP This is just a place to talk about Fruits Basket. Of course you can join in the conversation though! And you can go to the Fanclubs section to join that FC. ^^


----------



## EndlessRain (Mar 14, 2006)

Quick question,
Up to what chapter has been translated? [not meaning the american releases]


----------



## Neenah (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm up to volume 18. Fuurba is so intense, in terms of drama. x___x
Thanks for the scans countmeout. <3


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 16, 2006)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> Quick question,
> Up to what chapter has been translated? [not meaning the american releases]



You can get through chapter 107 at this link:



The spectrum/nexus also has fruits basket, although they rotate it in and out of their current titles.  The link to that page is:

Link removed

Countmeout has translated chapter 108.  You can find the link to that in a previous message.


----------



## C?k (Mar 16, 2006)

i dont think i can even say im behind im only on like volume 2...i think..i better catch up...or start watching lol


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 16, 2006)

haha yes there is some angst all right! about four more days now and the next chapter should be out huh nuriel?


----------



## ChopinsLady (Mar 16, 2006)

Ok thx!! I haven't read that many but I'm up to Volume 8 about to be on 9, I can't wait though!! ^_^ Oh and I have already joined that FC!! ^-^ Does Kyo ever tell Tohru that he loves her?


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 16, 2006)

do you really wanna know?

*Spoiler*: __ 



he kisses her in chapter 122, so basically yeah


----------



## Keiryu (Mar 16, 2006)

im up to the latest volume...ive got wait until april to buy the next volume


----------



## ChopinsLady (Mar 16, 2006)

nalex43 said:
			
		

> do you really wanna know?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



AHHHHHHHHHH!! Are you serious, oh I can't wait for that YAY you go Kyo, Oh he is so cute!! ^^ Thank you for telling me! ^^ AAHH


----------



## Sawako (Mar 16, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> i dont think i can even say im behind im only on like volume 2...i think..i better catch up...or start watching lol



You're only on volume 2? Wow, go catch up!  

You should stick with the manga instead of watching the anime. I'm watching the anime series right now, and it's not as good as the manga is.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 16, 2006)

i think mangas will always trump animes. there may be exceptions every once in a while but not in this case.

@ilovekakashihatake: no problem. but now you'd better catch up lol.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 17, 2006)

nalex43 said:
			
		

> haha yes there is some angst all right! about four more days now and the next chapter should be out huh nuriel?



Yeah, chapter 124 is due out March 20!  I am very excited.  Oh and about that spoiler:

chapter 122 spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 



This is one of my favorite scenes thus far in the manga!  All I gotta say is it was about damn time!!


----------



## kire (Mar 17, 2006)

nalex43 said:
			
		

> do you really wanna know?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



and i've succomed to another spoiler, but who CARES I CANT WAIT FOR THAT MOMENT!!
Kyo/Tohru


----------



## Neenah (Mar 17, 2006)

I've heard that Fruits Basket in Japan will end at volume 22. 
Dunno if it's true.


----------



## C?k (Mar 17, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> You're only on volume 2? Wow, go catch up!
> 
> You should stick with the manga instead of watching the anime. I'm watching the anime series right now, and it's not as good as the manga is.


 
yeh i bought the first volume then i though it was a watse of money...so i DL'd it instead  

but yeh gonna catch up once ive done so with Bleach and Naruto, although the Naruto filler doesnt seem atall exciting lol


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 17, 2006)

Yusura said:
			
		

> I've heard that Fruits Basket in Japan will end at volume 22.
> Dunno if it's true.




That is what I have heard as well.  Although, with the way things seem to be going right now w/the story, it could be true.


----------



## EndlessRain (Mar 17, 2006)

Nuriel said:
			
		

> You can get through chapter 107 at this link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx mang =]
lolz and creds to countmeout, too =]


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 17, 2006)

@tj just do what I did and buy the intire series, i got all 24 episodes from an UK seller as well for £15 I think that is a bargin! As for the manga there is no way it's a waste of money, it's an amazing story, one of my all time favourite mangas out their!

XX


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 17, 2006)

I did the same thing.  I bought the entire series in a box set for around $60.  I probably could have found it somewhere cheaper, but I got excited when I saw it and caved.


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 17, 2006)

I wasn't even bothered about the anime at first but then everyone in the fc made me to intregued about it. I still prefer the manga, it's just way better. I don't really like reading stuff off my computer screen so I have to buy all of the books!

XX


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah, I agree.  With a series I am really fond of, I like to own the manga.  The only reason I dl off the internet is because the release dates in the US are so slow!


----------



## Aki-chan (Mar 17, 2006)

i love Fruits basket watched all the anime and only 2 volumes of the manga...favorite episode has to be when the yuki fan club goes to Hana-chans house....


----------



## ChopinsLady (Mar 18, 2006)

nalex43 said:
			
		

> i think mangas will always trump animes. there may be exceptions every once in a while but not in this case.
> 
> @ilovekakashihatake: no problem. but now you'd better catch up lol.



Oh I know my brother hasn't gotten me anymore lately, so I just have to wait for him to get some more for me!! Oh and I cut my hair, it looks really good!! It use to be inbetween my shoulder blades but now its just above my shoulders!! ^^ I LOVE it! ^^


----------



## C?k (Mar 18, 2006)

bubblishous said:
			
		

> @tj just do what I did and buy the intire series, i got all 24 episodes from an UK seller as well for ?15 I think that is a bargin! As for the manga there is no way it's a waste of money, it's an amazing story, one of my all time favourite mangas out their!
> 
> XX


 
hmmmm, good point where can i like buy it? im sure HMV dont do it and i dont really know many good manga/anime stores =/


----------



## Sawako (Mar 18, 2006)

Tj-Chan, do you know if your bookstores sell manga? I know here in the US, bookstores like Barnes and Nobles sells a lot of manga.


----------



## C?k (Mar 18, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Tj-Chan, do you know if your bookstores sell manga? I know here in the US, bookstores like Barnes and Nobles sells a lot of manga.


 
yeh i do, but theres only one which i can go to regulary and they only seem to sell the first 2 or 3 volumes of each manga and dont have the rest in stock =/


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 18, 2006)

@tj i got my box set from a shop called travelling man. Try ebay i've seen it on there, ebay uk will be cheaper for you delivery wise.

XX


----------



## C?k (Mar 18, 2006)

bubblishous said:
			
		

> @tj i got my box set from a shop called travelling man. Try ebay i've seen it on there, ebay uk will be cheaper for you delivery wise.
> 
> XX


 
never heard of that shop, do you know if they have a branch down here?

ebay, yeh it'l probably be a whole lot cheaper and easier to get ^_^


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 18, 2006)

I would have thought they'd have shops in london, theres that other one though, forbidden planet, they will be in london for sure. Personally i hate that shop, just ebay it. They have them on play.com as well but they're more expensive. Remember to get a region 2 dvd if you do get it off ebay!

XX


----------



## C?k (Mar 18, 2006)

yeh, i;ve heard of that store my freind goes there but its in the city and i dont have a lot of time to be traveling down. Thanks for the ebay advice il search it tonight


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 18, 2006)

Aki-chan said:
			
		

> i love Fruits basket watched all the anime and only 2 volumes of the manga...favorite episode has to be when the yuki fan club goes to Hana-chans house....



I really liked that episode too.  Hana and her family seemed really interesting as well.  I always kind of wished they would show more of them in the manga.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 18, 2006)

Yeah, I wish they would show more of Hana's family in the manga. Somehow, Hana became one of my favorite characters (the chapter about her past made me cry ;_ and her brother is cool too, so I wish they would've shown Tohru go to her house more often or something. Oh well.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, I agree.  Her past was really sad.  I always kind of wondered what happened to the boy from her old school.  It would have been interesting to see him again.  You have to kind of wonder if he blames her still for what happened.


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Mar 19, 2006)

Half of chapter 214 is scanned. It's raw. Link removed

Also the summary is out. Link removed


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 19, 2006)

ahh awesome. i liked the gangster girl more than hana chan. i forget her name


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Mar 19, 2006)

Arisa Uotani? Yeah.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew this would be an Akito chapter. KyoXTohru fans must be disappointed.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 19, 2006)

Awesome, thanks countmeout! *skips off to look at the chapter*


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 19, 2006)

haha it's about time.
*Spoiler*: __ 



i been dying to learn more about akito


----------



## Second-Hand Love (Mar 20, 2006)

Furuba is awesome!!! I read some of the mangas, and it's sooo funny... ^_^ 
I hope Kyo and Tohru get together,,, they are so cute together!


----------



## De Monies (Mar 20, 2006)

xDD that's my faovurite pairing too!! <3333333333333333
they're just so cute together xD


----------



## EndlessRain (Mar 20, 2006)

Chapter 122...oh my gah <3


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 21, 2006)

124 spoilers:
*Spoiler*: __ 



What a great chapter.  I loved it.  I am so glad everyone is ok, and I was very proud of Momiji.  It is kinda funny that he ended up being the one to comfort Akito.  He is wise beyond his years, isn't he?  Everyone has changed so much!


----------



## Sawako (Mar 21, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _124 spoilers_ 



I liked this chapter. I'm just sad that Kyo hasn't been able to visit Tohru yet. I'm waiting for a hospital scene between the two of them! XP

Momiji has always been my favorite character for some reason, so I'm glad to see that he's getting wiser and he was able to comfort Akito.


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Mar 21, 2006)

Seriously. I love Momiji. I love how he's so charming and child-like but at the same time he's very mature.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 22, 2006)

I completely agree.  It is amazing how much he has changed over the course of the manga.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just loved that he was going to tell Akito the story about the traveler, from earlier in the manga.  It was also great to finally know that everyone was okay.


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Mar 23, 2006)

Haha yes. That story is very moving, I think. I loved the ending of chapter 124. It was sweet.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes, finally a chapter w/a good ending.  The last few have had huge cliffhangers.  The way things are going now though, it seems as if the ending will be very soon.  125 comes out April 5th, so we don't have too long to wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh, it comes out April 5th? That's not too far away! I can't wait!

Oh, April 5th is my mom's birthday. I need to go get a present for her.


----------



## C?k (Mar 24, 2006)

woo, im on chapter 10 now


----------



## Sawako (Mar 24, 2006)

114 more chapters to go, Tj-Chan.


----------



## C?k (Mar 24, 2006)

yeh! im getting there make that 113 chapters  lol


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 25, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Oh, it comes out April 5th? That's not too far away! I can't wait!
> 
> Oh, April 5th is my mom's birthday. I need to go get a present for her.



It looks like it is out early.  We got some in this week.  So, your local bookstore might already have some too.


----------



## dreamt (Mar 25, 2006)

I've read up to volume 18, looking for the rest of the chapters, (108+), anyone know a good link?


----------



## De Monies (Mar 25, 2006)

we can all suck together
D:
​


----------



## Sawako (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey, does anyone know when the 13th volume is supposed to be released in America? I know it's supposed to be sometime in April, but I don't know exactly when. Does anyone here know?


----------



## ☠ (Mar 30, 2006)

According to  and TokyoPop it is going to be released on April 4th.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 30, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Hey, does anyone know when the 13th volume is supposed to be released in America? I know it's supposed to be sometime in April, but I don't know exactly when. Does anyone here know?




I bought mine last week.  I work p/t at a bookstore and we got our copies in at the end of last week.  So, you might check your local bookstore.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh awesome, so it's out already? I'll go to the bookstore today and see if it's there!

And also, a few more days until the next Furuba chapter is out! I can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 1, 2006)

Yea, me too.  I am very ready for the next chapter as well.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 2, 2006)

This time I'm hoping for some TohruxKyo moments, but I think it'll probably end up being mostly Akito and Tohru.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah, I agree.  We shouldn't have to wait long now.  Only a couple more days.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I really hope it is a kyo/tohru chapter as well.  Kyo needs to get his butt in that hospital room and see her!





Edit:

Chapter 125 is out.  I will try to find scans and post them here.  If anyone else finds them first please post the link.  If anyone is a member of the billwang page you can view them there.  Unfortunately, they closed registration before I could join.


*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I hear it is primarily a Yuki/Machi chapter.  Also chapter 126 is scheduled for the beginning of May.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 2, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know! Kyo needs to go to the hospital already and see her! I hope he goes alone though, and that Arisa and Saki don't come at the same time he does. 

My friend earlier asked me "Do you think Tohru remembered the kiss?" and now that's having me worry! That would suck if she didn't!


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 2, 2006)

Yachiru--I tried to edit my post before you could reply, but you beat me to it.  Re-read my post above yours.  If we are lucky we should have scans by tomorrow.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 3, 2006)

Sorry for the double post.  I found 125 scans.   Yachiru-I will pm you the link.  If anyone else wants them send me a message and I will give you the link as well.


----------



## GodofDeath (Apr 3, 2006)

ok where can i get raws ffrom chaps 108-125??? i wanna lke dl them neone know where?


----------



## Sawako (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for PMing it to me, Nuriel! I got it this morning, but I didn't have time to read it. I'm going to go look at it right now. And the summary is out too!



			
				GodofDeath said:
			
		

> ok where can i get raws ffrom chaps 108-125??? i wanna lke dl them neone know where?



You can get 108-123 here, and for 124, look a few pages back and someone posted a link for it.


----------



## Obito Shisui (Apr 4, 2006)

*For Fruits Baskets' Fan!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Spoilers Below!!!

   In Anime News Network, under columns/answerman, Akito Sohma is a WOMAN.  
If you don't believe it, look for yourselves!!!!!!!     (It is on January 2006.) :amazed


----------



## GodofDeath (Apr 4, 2006)

does ne1 have a translation for chap 114 cuz that shadow dream thingy site doesnt have one


----------



## GodofDeath (Apr 4, 2006)

sry for double post but i got the chap 114 and also
i think that its so messed up we gotta wait 1 month for chap 126 im sad
and can some1 gimme chap 125 link to dl or something


----------



## Sawako (Apr 4, 2006)

GodofDeath, next time don't double post and instead use the edit button to edit your post to put your new message in. ^^

And if you want chapter 125, PM Nuriel for the link.


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Apr 6, 2006)

Chapter 125 was an okay chapter.


----------



## GodofDeath (Apr 6, 2006)

can some1 plz gimme a link to chap 125 scans nuriel doesnt seem to be on


----------



## Velsper (Apr 6, 2006)

Awww...Furuba's my favorite manga. ^__^

I'm not too far on it though, only barely at Volume 5. O__o; But I'm purchasing Volumes 6-10 this month.

Kagura Sohma <3 She's my favorite Furuba character, and dare I say, the girl of my dreams. ^^; 

Ditch Kyo! Kagura-chan! I'm here for you! D:

Kyo X Tohru is the smex anyways. 

BTWs, how many books are currently released in America? Oo;


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry, haven't been on in a few days.  I have sent everyone 125 who asked for it.  So, check your pm.  Did anyone find the 114 translation yet?  If not I can try to find it.

Velsper--There are 13 books out in America right now.


----------



## Lemon-Juice (Apr 7, 2006)

Nuriel said:
			
		

> Yeah, I agree.  We shouldn't have to wait long now.  Only a couple more days.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT   love that couple..I've been waiting for them.
I seem to be the only one here who likes them better then TohruxKyo >__> ah, well, im gonna give Nuriel a pm..


----------



## GodofDeath (Apr 7, 2006)

yea i got 114 it was a couple pgs back


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 7, 2006)

Lemon-Juice said:
			
		

> GREAT   love that couple..I've been waiting for them.
> I seem to be the only one here who likes them better then TohruxKyo >__> ah, well, im gonna give Nuriel a pm..




I think they are really cute as well.  But, I still like TohruxKyo better.  Let me know what you think after you read the chapter.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree, Yuki and Machi _are _ cute together. I'm glad that Yuki's found someone since he lost Tohru to Kyo.


----------



## Lemon-Juice (Apr 9, 2006)

I very much liked this chapter, it was so cute! I'm having a lame week (schoolexams, i _HATE_ learning) so this really made me happy 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakeru is such a good friend, ever since Yuki met him, he has become one of my favourite chars.. I love their conversations, how they switch from serious to nonsense every second.. Kakeru really understands Yuki better then anyone, I really wonder how someone that (acts?) that dumb can be that smart at the same time, but then again, Tohru is the same.. ^o^
It was so cute when Machi got that Mogeta, her shocked/surprised expressoin when she got it reminded me a bit of Tohru, instead of Mogeta 
I find it a bit weird she still calls Yuki president, wonder if she'll keep on doing that now they're a couple.. 
My japanese is really bad, so it could be that I misunderstood some things.. 




And Yachiru, I don't really think Yuki's "lost" Tohru to Kyo.. in the new chapter you read once again he thought/thinks of her as a 'mom'..not a lover.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really thought it was cute when Machi wanted to buy Tohru a gift.  That she was grateful to Tohru for helping Yuki, was really sweet.  It was just too cute of a chapter.  It seems like everyones stories are slowly closing up, huh?  First, Rin and Haru now Yuki.


----------



## nalex43 (Apr 9, 2006)

my gosh i haven't been online in ages! what's been goin on?


----------



## Sawako (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey nalex! Long time no see.

And Lemon-Juice: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



What I meant is since Kyo and Tohru ended up together, that basically there was no chance at all that Yuki could be with her, and that's what I meant by "lost". But now he has someone! Yay!


----------



## Lemon-Juice (Apr 10, 2006)

Ahh, right..  You know, at the beginning I always thought Yuki'd end up with Tohru, because she admired him, etc. I never really considered him as someone with issues.. And because Kyo was such a retard meanie  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, when I first read she bought that for Tohru I thought I misread, I was like huh, I don't recall them interacting, but it was thanx for taking care of Yuki. So cute! ^__^
And you're right about the stories closing up, its satisfying as well as saddening.. I don't want FB to end yet!!!


----------



## nalex43 (Apr 10, 2006)

!? chapter 125!? * knocks over chair and runs off to look for it *


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 10, 2006)

Nalex, you need to read it.  Its a really cute chapter.

More 125 stuff:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just wish that Kyo would get over all of his issues already.  I mean, he has known for how long now that he loves Tohru?  I wish they would get together already.  I mean he did kiss her but, that was when she was injured.  From what I can remember about recent chapters, they haven't even mentioned him going to see her in the hospital yet.  The only reason why I think they haven't yet is because it seems like that would be one of the last things to happen in the manga.  But, really what is there left standing in their way?


----------



## Lemon-Juice (Apr 15, 2006)

Nuriel said:
			
		

> Nalex, you need to read it.  Its a really cute chapter.
> 
> More 125 stuff:
> 
> ...



Uhm.. the fact that he's gonna be locked up?? 
Or did I miss something and they decided not to...?


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't think it has been brought up again.  I think that is another of those things that will wait until the end of the series to be resolved.


----------



## C?k (Apr 16, 2006)

wooo, finally on volume 4  lol


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 16, 2006)

Volume four...I don't remember what happened in that volume.  I will have to look back.  I bought volume 13 a few weeks ago.  Haven't gotten around to reading it yet though.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 17, 2006)

I can't remember what happened in volume 4 either, but I'm sure it's exciting!

My friend is supposed to lend me her copy of Volume 13, but she still hasn't. Grr. I like rereading the old volumes.


----------



## nalex43 (Apr 17, 2006)

me too. but i gotta let lots of time pass so that it feels like i'm reading it for the first time. that's the best!


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 17, 2006)

Yep.  Thats what I tend to do as well.  I need to read volume 13, but it seems like I just read it online not too long ago.  So, I will read it eventually.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 29, 2006)

Nuriel, I like the new avatar! 

The new chapter is coming out soon, right? I can't wait!


----------



## Nuriel (May 1, 2006)

Actually, 126 came out today.  I am still trying to find scans though.  Looks like it is about Kyo and his father.  

I love my new avi too.  Gotta love Ayame.


----------



## Sawako (May 1, 2006)

Oh, I didn't think it would come out until tomorrow!

I'll try and find scans too, but they're hard to find.


----------



## Nuriel (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, they are already up on billwang.  But, I don't have an account and they are not letting anyone new register.  If we are lucky one of us will find them.  Otherwise, I am sure we will find them tomorrow.  This is supposed to be a really good chapter from what I hear.  So, I can't wait.


----------



## Sawako (May 1, 2006)

Aww, billwang should let more people register!

Hopefully someone here has an account and will share the chapter with us!


----------



## Nuriel (May 1, 2006)

That would be great.  Too bad that everyone else who stalks the new chapters aren't around right now.  I think its a little early yet but, I am going through all my sources trying to find it.


----------



## Sawako (May 2, 2006)

This chapter was great! I can't wait for a summary to come out so I can know what's going on.


----------



## nalex43 (May 2, 2006)

jeez you two are furuba addicts lol


----------



## Nuriel (May 3, 2006)

Very true.  I think we post in this topic more than anyone else. 

126 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Just finished this chapter-It was really good.  I wonder what Akito will do when she talks to Kyo's father?  Maybe she has changed her mind about locking him up.  Also, I wonder when we will see Tohru's face again.  I can't remember seeing it since the kiss.


----------



## Sawako (May 3, 2006)

We're Furuba addicts because Furuba is such a great manga! 

I'm glad that the summary is out on 126! This was a great chapter!


*Spoiler*: _126 spoilers_ 



When Akito said that Kyo is free, I think she had changed her mind about locking him up. At least that's how I thought of it. And she's probably going to tell Kyo's father that she won't lock Kyo up. But Akito told the maid that the "far building too will be torn down". She's probably talking about the place where Kyo would need to be locked up in.

And I hope we see Tohru's face too! It's just been her back that they've been showing. But maybe they'll show it to us once Kyo FINALLY goes to visit her.


----------



## Nuriel (May 3, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Your probably right.  Akito sure changed fast didn't she?  Wasn't that the same room that Yuki was locked up in?  If I remember right it was.  That should be a big moment for both of them.  I can't wait to find out what happens in the next chapter.  Btw, I can't remember reading when the next chapter is due out.  How long do we have to wait?


----------



## Sawako (May 3, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Was it the room that Yuki got locked up in? I can't remember if it was ever said if it was the same room or not, but it might've been. If it was, then I can see it being a big moment for both of them like you said!

At the end of the summary, it says the next chapter should come out on May 20th, so we don't have to wait until June or anything for the chapter.


----------



## nalex43 (May 3, 2006)

haha indeed. tis great stuff


----------



## Lemon-Juice (May 4, 2006)

Could anyone give me a link to this summary please? :amazed 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyways, from what I've heard from you guys, Kyo's a free man/cat.. so that would mean Tohru and he finally can get together   There is still that issue with Tohrus mom right? When she said she wouldn't forgive him for something..


----------



## Bisuke (May 4, 2006)

yes, I would like a manga summary of this one as well.  I've watched the anime and well, a friend of mine said that it was heck different from the manga.  the anime budget was low, I guess.

I also heard that Akito was actually a (highlight on your own risk...could be a deadly spoiler) girl.


----------



## Sawako (May 4, 2006)

You can find manga summaries here: this.

It's chapter 126. ^^


----------



## Nuriel (May 5, 2006)

Now we can countdown until May 20th and chapter 127. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really hope it is about Kyo and Tohru.  That last chapter was so good, it is nice to know that kyo is free now.  Hopefully, he will rush right over and tell Tohru the good news.


----------



## Bisuke (May 6, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> You can find manga summaries here: Wing Zero.
> 
> It's chapter 126. ^^


thank you.


----------



## Molekage (May 10, 2006)

yo, my friend just introduced me to the anime. i've just watched the first four eps, and i have a feeling that i'm already hooked. where can i get manga? i'm too lazy/sleepy to check this thread.


----------



## Anthriel (May 10, 2006)

To my knowledge, the best place to get the early chapters is Link removed , for the later ones Link removed and finally [Ureshii&Hell-Fansubs]Strawberry​_Panic​_05[334FFE3F].avi .
But note that for the latest 20 or so chapters, there are only raws and no complete translations. There are summaries at Wing Zero , but unless you can read Japanese, you will not have the same experience as with a translations, because some dialogues will only be summarized.


----------



## Molekage (May 10, 2006)

thanks! now i have something to do when i'm bored


----------



## Nuriel (May 11, 2006)

^^Yes, you should really read the manga.  It is 100% better than the anime.


----------



## Nuriel (May 11, 2006)

Yes, they do.  I have problems with files being corrupted from them too.


----------



## Molekage (May 11, 2006)

i'm almost 20 chapters in. looks awesome. i like how both of the guys are totally into tohru, but don't really know it. how long does it take for her to fall for either kyo or yuki?


----------



## Anthriel (May 11, 2006)

Nuriel said:
			
		

> ^^Yes, you should really read the manga.  It is 100% better than the anime.


Truth to be told, I thought the anime did a very good job at making stuff up to prolong the series. Well, apart from the "ending" perhaps, but that is not too suprising.

When I read the first volumes of the manga, especially 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kyon's transformation 


, after watching the anime a few days ago, I couldn't help but notice all the parts that the anime inserted, but that I actually liked.

So I would actually advise people to watch the anime ... and afterwards they can still read the manga. It is certainly good enough to be seen twice. ^^


----------



## Molekage (May 11, 2006)

@ nuriel, i finally get your animation for the fb fc and your sig! woot!


----------



## Sawako (May 11, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> how long does it take for her to fall for either kyo or yuki?



It takes about 100 more chapter.


----------



## Molekage (May 12, 2006)

^ ahhhh so looooong! ah well, its really fun to read so far.


----------



## Nuriel (May 13, 2006)

@Molekage,  lol I am glad you are enjoying it.  

@Anthriel, the problem I had with the anime is that I thought it made Tohru seem weaker than she is.  It's not to say I didn't like it (I bought the box set), but I just prefer the timing in the manga better.  But, reguardless the anime did a good job up until the last 5 episodes or so.  I don't know if I was maybe just really disappointed with the way it ended.  We really need a second season.


----------



## Molekage (May 15, 2006)

i just got up to 108. a few days ago. so good. i like the pairing.


----------



## Sawako (May 15, 2006)

Oh wow, you're up to 108 already? That was fast!

Soon you'll be up-to-date with the manga and can wait 2-4 weeks with us for the last chapters!


----------



## Molekage (May 16, 2006)

i was reading the summaries. also, the series is like 8 chapters from finishing, right? makes me sad!


----------



## Momoiro-chan (May 16, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> i was reading the summaries. also, the series is like 8 chapters from finishing, right? makes me sad!


5 chapters, actually.


----------



## Nuriel (May 16, 2006)

Yeah, I am going to be very sad when it ends.  I have already had one series I liked end recently (Death Note), but hopefully fruits basket ends well at least.


----------



## Molekage (May 17, 2006)

for serious. the author has sort of set it up to end well. tohru will probably figure out a way to break the curse, and get with kyo,

by the way, as much as I like tohru + kyo, was it just me or did it just sort of suddenly happen. yes, i know tohru saved kyo from himself, but it seems like she very suddenly fell for him. i remember a line that said that people thought kyo was like tohru's boyfriend, but i never saw that in the manga... but i must reiterate, it is probably my favorite pairing in anime outside of ranma and akane.


----------



## Athrum (May 17, 2006)

The manga is also darker than the anime, everybody is kinda screwed up. I just love it


----------



## Molekage (May 18, 2006)

yeah, everyone has a sad backstory in fruits basket. its sort of messed up how screwed up the sohma family is.


----------



## Sawako (May 18, 2006)

^I know. I feel so bad for everyone in the Sohma family, especially those cursed with the zodiac animals. If you're born into that family, you're going to end up having a sad childhood. They all would've had horrible lives for the rest of their lives if it hadn't been for Tohru. She's the light that shines on their darkness.


----------



## Nuriel (May 18, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> for serious. the author has sort of set it up to end well. tohru will probably figure out a way to break the curse, and get with kyo,
> 
> by the way, as much as I like tohru + kyo, was it just me or did it just sort of suddenly happen. yes, i know tohru saved kyo from himself, but it seems like she very suddenly fell for him. i remember a line that said that people thought kyo was like tohru's boyfriend, but i never saw that in the manga... but i must reiterate, it is probably my favorite pairing in anime outside of ranma and akane.




I don't know.  I remember as chapters were being released wondering how long it would be until Tohru admitted her feelings to Kyo and vise/versa.  It seemed like such a long process to me.  I mean we knew way back in like volume 5 or 6 that they cared for eachother.  But, they never had the courage to tell the other that they loved them.  Up until recent chapters we have basically had volumes full of meaningful looks and blushing.  It seemed like such a drawn out courtship to me.


----------



## Molekage (May 19, 2006)

maybe since i was speed reading, i didn't catch much of it. but i guess it was really obvious who kyo liked, and they kept getting interrupted if i remember.


----------



## Nuriel (May 19, 2006)

Yeah, I guess if they admitted their feelings for eachother right off the bat, the manga would have ended at like volume 10 or something.  Gotta keep the suspense a little bit.


----------



## Sawako (May 20, 2006)

Yeah, I'm glad they waited since it means the manga would last even longer!

Oh, and new chapter out! *Link Removed*

And summary of course is at: Link removed


----------



## Molekage (May 20, 2006)

ahhhhh so unsatisfying! want more kyo x tohru! ahhhh


----------



## Sawako (May 20, 2006)

Same here! Every chapter I'm hoping it's a Kyo/Tohru chapter, but nooo... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tohru doesn't want to see him! That's sad though. She probably remembers the kiss and is embarassed by it and can't face him. Takaya (that's the mangaka's name, right?) is probably just torturing us KyoxTohru fans.


----------



## Prodigy-child (May 21, 2006)

Personally I love Saki in this chapter   Especially the interaction between her and Akito.  Its good to see a comedic scene with Akito.  And I loved it that she's getting a little bit more familiar with Kazuma.  And I lost count of how many priceless expressions, Kyou made


----------



## Molekage (May 21, 2006)

so i read the summary, is it that tohru doesn't want to see him or that saki is lying to him, because she doesn't want her to see him?


----------



## Sawako (May 21, 2006)

If you read what I put under the spoiler in my last post, I think it's that Tohru doesn't want to see him. I don't think Saki would be cruel enough to play with Kyo's heart by saying that Tohru doesn't want to see him unless it's true, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Nuriel (May 21, 2006)

Chapter 127 Reactions:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I for one, liked this chapter.  They kind of tied up one more characters story.  So, Kureno and Arisa's little part is finished now isn't it?  It was kind of sad though that Tohru didn't want to see Kyo.  I guess waiting forever to tell someone that you cared about them, to only be told you were disillusioned would be upsetting.  Hopefully, next chapter they will get to see eachother.  But, still a good chapter, I loved Akito in this chapter.


----------



## GodofDeath (May 21, 2006)

question 
who knows akito is a chick in the story?
cuz sometimes on the translation site it sounded as some of the other zodiac knew


----------



## Nuriel (May 21, 2006)

I think the four older members always knew.  As for the younger zodiac members, I for one don't think that they knew.  I can't remember any place in the manga that has proof one way or the other.  So I think everything at this point is still speculation.  So, for sure the only members that know are:  Shigure, Kureno, Hatori, and Ayame.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



But, if it got figured out so easily in 127 that she was a girl,  I can't imagine that she will be able to hide it from everyone much longer.


----------



## 340beatsaminute (May 22, 2006)

Is it just me or it felt like a "filler" story?! I thought it was kind of a boring chapter. Sure, it had some good parts but overall yaaawn.


----------



## Nuriel (May 22, 2006)

Anthriel said:
			
		

> We should see poor Ritsu at least one more time. ^^;



omg I completely forgot about Ritsu.  We haven't seen anything from him in quite a while.


----------



## Anthriel (May 23, 2006)

Nuriel said:
			
		

> omg I completely forgot about Ritsu.  We haven't seen anything from him in quite a while.


Well, I guess there was nothing interesting to do with him. He was already completed after the one or two chapters in which he appeared. And he cannot really interact with anyone in a meaningful way.
Though it's still odd that even as a Juunishi, he is significantly less important than someone like Kakeru or Machi ... I wouldn't even be suprised if he had less screentime than Kimi.

I wonder if we will see him together with Shigure's editor. Most of the Juunishi would be paired up somehow, except for Kagura and Momiji.

Funny how singles are the exception in Shoujo Manga. I guess there are only five or six in the series. ^^;


----------



## Molekage (May 23, 2006)

man, shigure is so cruel to his editor. that poor girl needs a guy like ritsu


----------



## DrUnK_On_RuM (May 25, 2006)

*kyo!*

kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!! 
kyo=kitty!! kitty make me happy!!


----------



## DrUnK_On_RuM (May 25, 2006)

*kyo #2*

did i mention i like kittys!!!


----------



## Molekage (May 26, 2006)

uh.... maybe? thats kinda.... creepy man


----------



## Nuriel (May 26, 2006)

Anthriel said:
			
		

> Well, I guess there was nothing interesting to do with him. He was already completed after the one or two chapters in which he appeared. And he cannot really interact with anyone in a meaningful way.
> Though it's still odd that even as a Juunishi, he is significantly less important than someone like Kakeru or Machi ... I wouldn't even be suprised if he had less screentime than Kimi.
> 
> I wonder if we will see him together with Shigure's editor. Most of the Juunishi would be paired up somehow, except for Kagura and Momiji.
> ...




I kinda thought the same thing.  Hopefully, they will show him w/Shigure's editor (what is her name?).    

As for pairings, pretty much everyone in FB has been paired off haven't they?  Poor Momiji and Kagura don't have anyone.  *Trying to remember who else hasn't been paired off yet*


----------



## Molekage (May 26, 2006)

well if momojo and kagura aren't paired...

arghhhhh i want the next chapter to come out! arrggghhhhh i can't stand tohru being sad and thinking kyo doesn't like her... ahhhhhhh


----------



## Sawako (May 27, 2006)

Haha, it would be so funny to see Ritsu with Shigure's editor!  They're so much alike, and the two of them together would make for a great comedy episode!

I feel bad for Momiji. I wish he could be paired off with someone! He's my favorite! He deserves someone!

Leene Emerald: I posted a link for chapter 127 on the previous page. Go look there.


----------



## Nuriel (May 27, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> well if momojo and kagura aren't paired...
> 
> arghhhhh i want the next chapter to come out! arrggghhhhh i can't stand tohru being sad and thinking kyo doesn't like her... ahhhhhhh



I am really impatient for the next chapter too...June 5 isn't too far away.


----------



## Sawako (May 27, 2006)

^I know. I'm impatient for the chapters too. I want them to come out, but yet again, I don't want the series to end since I know it'll end within the next few chapters. I just want to find out how it'll end, but I don't want it to end! It's weird, huh?


----------



## Nuriel (May 27, 2006)

I know, its kind of weird to think that it will be over soon.  I have been reading fruits basket for so long now that it will be different not having to wait for the new chapters.  I will be losing two good manga this year furuba and deathnote.


----------



## Sawako (May 27, 2006)

I need to find more manga to read. I started reading both Furuba and Death Note this year to add to the manga I read, but now they're both ending. I'm down back to the three I was reading originally (Naruto, Bleach, and Tsubasa), although now I'm reading One Piece.

I hate the endings of manga. They should just go on forever!


----------



## Leene Emerald (May 28, 2006)

Yachiru-kun I cant download it, It seems the file expired


----------



## Molekage (May 29, 2006)

one more week... i can last.... maybe??? there MUST BE KYO TOHRU NESSSS OR I'LL DIEEEEEEEE


----------



## Nuriel (May 29, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> I need to find more manga to read. I started reading both Furuba and Death Note this year to add to the manga I read, but now they're both ending. I'm down back to the three I was reading originally (Naruto, Bleach, and Tsubasa), although now I'm reading One Piece.
> 
> I hate the endings of manga. They should just go on forever!




I just started Tsubasa actually.  Its pretty good so far.  As for endings, I am sad to see them end, but I will be happy as long as it is a good ending for me.  I hate when things end badly or unresolved.


----------



## Molekage (May 31, 2006)

i just finished the furuba anime, and don't really like how then ended it (i thought they messed up the rescue kyo story) anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Nuriel (May 31, 2006)

Yeah, I agree completely.  I think it was handled better in the manga.  Some parts of the anime I really liked but, that was one of the problems I had w/it.  It seemed like they rushed the ending to me.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 1, 2006)

yeah... mostly, correct me if i'm wrong, i didn't like how tohru got downplayed in that last arc. she is a lot less noble in the anime than in the manga. did the whole graveyard thing happen in the manga? i seem to remember that she just pursues kyo singlemindedly.

yeah, the ending was uber inconclusive. greated, they only had the first 50 chapters or so to work with, but they definately could have ended it better. i think it would have ended better without the whole akito thing at the end. one of the best instances of tohru being accepting and not regretting meeting the sohmas, which was the brunt of the akito ending, is covered in the accepting kyo thing.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 1, 2006)

I completely agree.  I thought her character was a lot weaker in the anime.  She hesitates more while going after Kyo in the anime, and Yuki goes w/her.  I didn't really think he needed to be there.  It kind of ruined the moment.  

As for the graveyard thing...it has been a while since I have seen the anime (even though I own it).  Can you refresh my memory?  Are you speaking of when they visit her mom's grave?


----------



## Molekage (Jun 1, 2006)

well, when shes going after kyo, she first ends up in the graveyard and hanna and the yankee girl (can never remember the name) end up sort of fightng amoung themselves. something about hanna knowing what tohru had to do or something...


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah, I don't remember that in the manga at all, so yes they must have added it.  I guess they probably had some sort of plot reason for doing it.  I need to rewatch the anime to refresh my memory a bit.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 1, 2006)

pretty much it made tohru look really weak. how dare they do that to tohru! i think it had to do with her needing to help kyo independently or something... but of course they undermined that with yuki being there...


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 1, 2006)

^^Yep...I really don't think that Yuki needed to be there at all.  The first time I watched the anime I was confused about why they put him in there at all.  I like the way that whole scene played out in the manga better.  It fit Yuki's characer better to stay in the house, watching rather than chasing off after Kyo w/Tohru.  They might as well have had Kagura tag along for the ride too.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 1, 2006)

grr.... the thing that annoys me most about the anime is yuki hitting on tohru all the time. i'll admit that his reason for not getting her in the manga are sort of flakey, but in the anime, coupled with the future pairing knowlege, yuki is really friggin annoying. also, his voice is ungodly high... that actress plays ray in eureka 7, a grown woman


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 1, 2006)

I think they were trying to make everyone happy there.  Early in the manga there were a lot of Yuki and Tohru scenes.  And until we knew his reasonings behind why he cared for her, everyone basically liked them together as a couple.  Yuki didn't bother me too much, I kind of always felt bad for him.  That is until he got Machi.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 1, 2006)

yeah, the think with machi is really cute. i think it suits him better than tohru does. i think its a more... two way street with machi. he gets to do to her what tohru did for him.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah, that was the best part.  They are soo cute together.  I like how all of the pairings have kinda ended up so far.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 2, 2006)

hm, does ayame have anyone? in the anime, he had the girl who works at his shop, but i can't seem to remember her in the manga

by the way nuriel, thanks for conversing with me. its a lot of fun!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 2, 2006)

No problem I'm enjoying it.  As for Ayame yes, the girl from his shop is in the manga.  And she is the one that people tend to pair him with.  I wish they would give momiji someone though.  I adore his character.  He needs a happy ending too.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 2, 2006)

yeah, about momiji, its too bad that he doesn't have someone. too bad theres only one tohru. i can't really think of any single girls that behave like tohru in the series.

however, if they say opposites attract, maybe there could be something with hana? or perhaps kagura might work.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 2, 2006)

Didn't hana have a thing for kyo's sensei.  I forgot his name, he took kyo in when his mother died.  So, I guess that leaves Kagura....stranger things have happened I guess.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 2, 2006)

hm, honestly don't remember anything between hana and kazuma. however, thats really creepy. wikipedia says that kazuma is around 40... so... yeah....

i just looked through wikipedia, and hana and kagura are the only two single girls out of the main characters. i dunno, i don't like momiji with either of those. however, i think out of all the characters, he seems most happy of the singles.

by the way, wikipedia confirms the ritsu mitchan pairing that was being discussed earlier.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah, I think Tohru was the only girl he was interested in...

But, I think for now he was happy watching his family.  Even though his mother and sister don't know he is related to them.  That was kinda sad.  

I think the thing w/hana and  kazuma stemmed from a comment she made after she first saw him.  I believe she asked about him after first seeing him.  But, yeah 16/17 - 40.  That's like Lolita or something.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 2, 2006)

kyo needs a mother figure right? that could be hana.

most dysfunctional family ever. shivers...

i hope the situation with momoji's mother gets fixed when the curse is removed. how exactly is that happening, it seems so random that the curse is just dissappearing.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 2, 2006)

They haven't really explained it yet.  I think everyone has theories about why it is happening.  But, hopefully w/things progressing the way they have been lately we will see more people freed from the curse as well.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 2, 2006)

so far its just hiro and kureno? they have almost nothing in common...


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 2, 2006)

Momiji was freed too.  Although he hasn't taken advantage of it yet and gave tohru a big hug.  Actually, he hasn't told hardly anyone.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 2, 2006)

hm. i c. i wonder if he can be accepted by his mother now.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't know.....how would they explain that to her?  I mean she wanted him erased from her memory because she couldn't handle it.  But, I do think that he deserves his family.  I just want Momiji to get a happy ending too.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 2, 2006)

maybe adoption or soemthing. i'm sure they could fudge a reason. after all, momji's dad stiill loves him a lot. i'm sure his dad can pull some strings


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah, hopefully your right.  I guess we will see when the manga gets closer to the end.  The new chapter should be out in the next few days....I can't wait!


----------



## Molekage (Jun 2, 2006)

^totally... june 4 (or 5th?) is going to be a good day. although i hope for more kyo tohru romance rather than momiji stuff for now. i'm sure that will get tied up near the end, but kyo tohru must be reconsiled soon!!!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 2, 2006)

It has been too many chapters since we have seen kyo/tohru together.  Actually, we haven't even seen Tohru's face since the accident.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 2, 2006)

that was like... 4 chapters ago? terrible, just terrible. tohru is so awesome. so yeah, i think its been building for a really cute tohru kyo chapter within the next two.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 2, 2006)

I've been hoping for a KyoxTohru chapter since 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the kiss!


 So I'm hoping that chapter comes up! They need to have one soon to feed KyoxTohru shippers like me! I'm dying without the chapter. XD

Oh, and back on Momiji like you two were discussing: It doesn't matter that he's not paired up with anyone, since he'll have his family. Momiji's little sister, back in volume 13 (I think?) said that she wanted Momiji to be a big brother to her, and so they'll probably explain to Momiji's mom the whole situation with what happened so they'll become a family! And Momiji's sister will finally have her brother.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 2, 2006)

I hope that happens.  He deserves it.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 3, 2006)

It'll probably happen, since Momiji isn't paired up with anyone. They can't just leave him abandoned after freeing him! That sucks.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 3, 2006)

at least he can hug his sister now! that must make him really happy


----------



## Sawako (Jun 3, 2006)

Aww, now I hope they show Momiji just running up to his sister, giving her a great big hug. That would be so sweet. <3


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 3, 2006)

That's sounds nice.  That would probably make him happier than anything else.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 3, 2006)

so two days? or one day?? ??


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 4, 2006)

I just saw Fruits Basket today, so far the first two episodes were good. I don't ever really watch the shoujo type of shows, but I thought this one sounded pretty good. By reading this page I saw a lot of people like Tohru/Kyo, but is that the official couple in the anime/manga or is it just what most people like?


----------



## Molekage (Jun 4, 2006)

^ NEKOCAT!!! (glomps) you GOT to read this since you like ranma! its a lot of fun.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Molekage!

Yeah, I'd been meaning to see this show for a while, but had never gotten around to it. I wanted to buy the first volume of the manga, but they didn't have it and I didn't want to start with the only one the store had which was vol. 10 becuase I did that with Bleach and was very confused.

I was wondering if this show has an official couple though. This is probably talked about on this thread already, but I don't have the time to read 25 pages. And by the sound of it on this page it seems like Tohru/Kyo, but I just wanted to make sure. 

This series is really cool though! I liked the characters so far especially Kyo since he seemed like he had a little tougher attitude. I thought Yuki, Shigure, and Tohru were cool too, although Yuki's voice sounded even girlier than Tohru so that was kind of weird. Anyway I probably have no idea what I'm talking about since I just saw the first two, I'll see the next ten tonight.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 4, 2006)

there are several pretty much official couples, but most of them get introduced relatively late in the series. do you really care about spoilers regarding these? i guess me and nuriel sort of screwed that up if you did.

*Spoiler*: __ 



but yeah, official pairing for tohru is with kyo. tohru eventually tells him she loves him.

kyo is a lot like ranma! tohru is a lot like akane when she is really cute and nice. kyo + tohru = one of my fav couples evar


----------



## Sawako (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, I've been a fan of Tohru/Kyo from the beginning, so it's been a pretty popular couple. But 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they do end up together, like Molekage says.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 4, 2006)

no need to worry about anyone else though... pretty much everyone in the series gets someone to be with.


----------



## DrUnK_On_RuM (Jun 4, 2006)

i lurve furuba!!! my favorite charactor is kyo! what a sweet yet deadly kitty he is!


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 4, 2006)

Well Kyo Tohru do end up togetherish :S Kyo has a few emotional issues to deal with first.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 4, 2006)

@ lost. dunno about the deadly part, seeing how yuki pwns him all the time


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 4, 2006)

Meh i say this all the time but Ayame is clearly the best character!

XX


----------



## Leene Emerald (Jun 4, 2006)

jajjaja I dont know who the best character it is!! 
I love them all! in the chapter when Tohru fells I felt soo sad for akito, I almost cry   I cant decide who is the best nahh my heart is big there is a space for everybody


----------



## Sawako (Jun 4, 2006)

;_; I remember that chapter. That was sad.

My favorite character is Momiji! I have no idea why. He just fell into my heart since I first met him.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 4, 2006)

tohru! SO AWESOME!!!

KYO!!!! i love him... because hes like me. implusive, smart but screws up on tests... speaks his mind.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 4, 2006)

I absolutely love Momiji and Ayame.

But, yes that chapter when Tohru falls was pretty amazing.  I was dying for the next chapter.  I think it was the biggest cliffhanger in the series.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 4, 2006)

Same here. I was wondering if they were going to kill Tohru, since I knew the manga was ending soon, but I didn't want Tohru to die! !


----------



## Molekage (Jun 5, 2006)

KILL TOHRU?!?!?!?!?!? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Jun 5, 2006)

Chapter 128 cover.



*Spoiler*: __ 









The top says "Finally, the two meet?"


----------



## Molekage (Jun 5, 2006)

WHATS WITH THE QUESTION MARK??? 

kyos not turning back? interesting...


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 5, 2006)

The rest of the text on the cover reads as follows:

At long last the two meet!?
The moment when our body and soul blends together...
The moment when we become one...
I've dreamed of it forever...

I'm so excited for this chapter!!!  I can't wait.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 5, 2006)

ooooo.... looks like the tohru and kyo chapter we were all waiting for! can't wait for it to come out!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 5, 2006)

^^Yes, I know.  I will keep an eye out for it.  If I find it first, I will post it here.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 5, 2006)

it was supposed to come out today yes? i guess i'll take a nap and do some work and hopeuflly it will be out when i wake up.


----------



## GodofDeath (Jun 6, 2006)

aww i want 128


----------



## Molekage (Jun 6, 2006)

heres a summary i found...


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 6, 2006)

^^Thanks for the summary.  I have seen some scans up on gaiaonline.  Looks like we won't get our big reunion this chapter.  And next chapter is still a month away.  I'm still waiting on full scans though.

EDIT:

Found chapter 128 scans.  If anyone needs them let me know and I will pm the link to ya!


----------



## Molekage (Jun 7, 2006)

a month is too long to wait for furuba


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, they tricked us w/the cover.  Now we have to wait until 129 for Kyo and Tohru to speak w/ eachother.


----------



## DrUnK_On_RuM (Jun 7, 2006)

> @ lost. dunno about the deadly part, seeing how yuki pwns him all the time


 i see what u mean but he still does have those strange issues...with his whole pissy attitude! but he still is a cute little orange kitty!
i think yuki is a cute rat tho! and a awesome fighter! i mean poor kyo  he must hurt! but than there is momiji and his adorable singing! what can i say the sohma family is full of hotties.....oh yes i didnt metion shigure, hatsuhiro, forget it they all rock!


----------



## Molekage (Jun 7, 2006)

man, yuki is one smooth operator. smoother than kyo anyhow.


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Jun 7, 2006)

Chapter 128


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I applaud Kyo for chasing after Tohru. I was surprised when Yuki decided to tell Machi about his curse. And I REALLY hope Machi accepts him. 




Pretty good chapter.


----------



## Sasu (Jun 7, 2006)

hey^^ *first post here*

well i do really love furuba xD... ok... i think i should say i luv kyo^^
so glad i found this forum.. i've read everything from vol11 til chap127 in one afternoon ^^ thanks for the information *bows*


*Spoiler*: __ 



i've just seen the last 6 pages from 128, but i love the image of kyo chasing after toruh


----------



## GodofDeath (Jun 7, 2006)

i wonder if akito is gonna say she's a chick


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 8, 2006)

Sasu said:
			
		

> hey^^ *first post here*
> 
> well i do really love furuba xD... ok... i think i should say i luv kyo^^
> so glad i found this forum.. i've read everything from vol11 til chap127 in one afternoon ^^ thanks for the information *bows*
> ...




It's easy to get hooked on furuba once you get started.  It will be a long wait though until the next chapter.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 8, 2006)

How often do the chapters come out?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 8, 2006)

Generally, every two weeks.  But, every so often there is a month between chapters.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 8, 2006)

blargh

nuriel, save me.. i'm having withdrawals already.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 8, 2006)

I know, it seems like its getting harder and harder to wait between chapters.  I just want Kyo and Tohru to be reunited again.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 8, 2006)

meh, hopefully the wait means the next chapter is UBER or something.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah, hopefully it picks up where it left off w/Kyo chasing Tohru.  But, I'm sure we will find out soon what Yuki wants to ask Machi.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 9, 2006)

i'm sure yuki will confess.

hmm... i was thinking that kyo ends up grabbing tohru and... not transforming. that would be awesome. however, i also feel that he is the last to lose his curse. maybe yuki gets to hug macchi and everything is happy?


----------



## ecelipse (Jun 9, 2006)

i like this story it really cracked me up


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 9, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> i'm sure yuki will confess.
> 
> hmm... i was thinking that kyo ends up grabbing tohru and... not transforming. that would be awesome. however, i also feel that he is the last to lose his curse. maybe yuki gets to hug macchi and everything is happy?




That would be perfect.  I hope that is the way it ends up.  I agree w/you that I think he will be one of the last to break the curse.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 9, 2006)

yeah... hes the cat, he sort of has to be the last one imo. maybe tohru will have to do something to break the curse for him


----------



## Sawako (Jun 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _128 spoilers_ 



I haven't had time to look at this chapter until now. ^^;

The KyoxTohru fangirl in me was squeeing throughout the chapter as Kyo was saying "Yes, Tohru is the one I love!" etc. etc., but then she started screaming when Tohru started running. It made me want to cry. ;_;

Machi is obviously going to accept Yuki for being a mouse. That's obvious. Yay for Yuki being honest though. I actually don't like this couple that much, so I don't care about them.

And I finally get my KyoxTohru chapter next time, since they'll probably reunite! (or I hope so! They better! Making us wait a whole month! TORTURE!!) YukixMachi better not ruin the chapter though with stuff I don't care about. XD




And about Kyo and the curse: Yeah, he'll probably be the last one to be freed from the curse. But, I want to see him beat Yuki in it, just so he beats Yuki in SOMETHING. But it wouldn't make sense for Yuki to be the last one, although them being freed has been completely random so far.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 11, 2006)

Yachiru, love your new sig (its new, ne?) yeah... kyo needs to beat yuki at something. but he kinda already did... get got tohru (kinda) he still has to close that out


----------



## Sawako (Jun 11, 2006)

Molekage, are you talking about my avatar? Because that's new, yeah. ^^ I've had the same sig for a while though. But thanks either way!

Yeah, Kyo did get Tohru in the end, but that's only because Yuki had no interest in Tohru in THAT way. He thought of her as a MOTHER (aka Takaya decided she wants Tohru with Kyo and needed to get Yuki out of the picture). I guess that would count as Kyo beating Yuki though, although I would just love to have him beat Yuki in something else.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 11, 2006)

I've been numerously told told this is a manga for fangirls. Is that correct?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 14, 2006)

Bisuke said:
			
		

> ^ yeah.  it's a shoujo manga.
> but hey, boys get into it too!
> 
> >>
> :




I know of several guys who like this series.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 14, 2006)

how can people NOT like furuba? probably the most kawaii series i've ever seen


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 14, 2006)

I agree.  And it actually has a really good story.  Better than alot of other shoujo manga.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 14, 2006)

I agree. It's SUCH a good manga that I think everyone should be reading it! I remember I didn't want to read it at first because people turning into animals when hugged seemed really WEIRD to me, but it's actually a dark story which I love. And even though it has a dark story, it still has comedy to balance it out.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 14, 2006)

^^Yeah, it's fun to try to explain what is about to someone and not have them be completely confused.  Especially if they don't read manga.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 14, 2006)

it is the most character based manga i've ever seen. its great that way, because i love the characters! my computer is names tohru


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 14, 2006)

^^lol my poor computer doesn't have a name.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 15, 2006)

i name my comps after anime girls, initially to amuse my friend lauren. my first comp was temari, after the goddess of the sand. then i found furuba! tohru is awesome. shes like natuor in that shes always making people better, but more naturally/more believably and without crappy fighting


----------



## Sawako (Jun 15, 2006)

Your computer's name is Tohru? That's awesome! I should name mine after a Furuba character too. 

My computer's name is Orochimaru, because I named it when it was being evil to me before. But now I love it, so it really needs a new name.

I should name is Haru, since it has both black and white parts, and it has times when it's good and evil! That's so perfect!


----------



## Molekage (Jun 15, 2006)

awesome. if it crashes, just try to be like yuki or rin. i'm sure it would work after that.


----------



## DrUnK_On_RuM (Jun 15, 2006)

naming your computers eh? well i guess i shall call mine Compy Lu! where that came from i have no idea!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't know, if I were to name mine it would be either Momiji or Arisa.  I kind of like the name Momo too.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 17, 2006)

Aww, Momo would make a nice name!

It sounds like a name you'd give to your pet though.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

hehe, if i ever get another pet it will be named for the characters in fruits basket. i want a cat named kyo!!


----------



## Sawako (Jun 17, 2006)

Unfortunately I don't have a pet right now, but if I ever do, I want to name it after a Furuba character. That would be awesome. Maybe I will name one Momo.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I do have a pet, but at the time I didn't think to name him after a furuba character, his name is Aries.  Maybe the next one.


----------



## DrUnK_On_RuM (Jun 17, 2006)

i named one of the many stray cats that live out side kyo....

ive been thinking of getting a mouse or summat so i may name him yuki...i kno yuki is a rat but do they even sell rats?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, I think you can buy them.  That would be really cute too.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

mouse, not rat!  they definately do. i want a pet onigiri


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

lol, a pet onigiri!  But, you are right a mouse would be the way to go.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

i'd name the pet onigiri tohru. and then i'd get a pet cat names kyo. mwhahahaha tohru x kyp FTW!!!

who is the cutest animal in furuba?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh, that's easy!  Momiji!


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

i vote for haru... momiji has red eyes as a bunny...


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, but behold the cuteness!


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

..... fine fine... but cows are cute too!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I forgot about Kisa!  She is sooo adorable in her tiger form.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

oooo. i want a tiger now! but i'd like to avoid what happened to tohru


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, that bite Kisa gave her looked bad.  I love that part though, b/c she was so calm about it.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

tohru is the most awesome girl anime character ever.

yeah, or avoid a seigfried and roy thing with kisa.... scarrry.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I agree.  She is a very strong character.  She always puts everyone's happiness before her own.  I know a lot of people who are annoyed by how nice she is but, I think that is what makes her character interesting.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

i want to be as awesome as tohru! shes an inspiration to us all


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, she is.  You disapeared for a while.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

hey, yeah, been working on a new piece of art. check it out if you have the chance, its in the naruto fanart called "the fall of naruto"

tohru needs kage bunshin no jutsu. the momiji will be paired


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I will go find it now.  Thanks!

lol, that would be perfect.  Then Momiji would be happy.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

since you've seen some of ranma, nuriel, who would win in a fight, kyo or ranma? or ranma vs yuki? i say ranma in both...


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh, Ranma w/o a doubt.  Ranma could just change into a girl, then it would be near to impossible for them to win.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

oh yeah... forgot about that. girl ranma will own...


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

lol, it could be really funny though.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

one of the reasons i liked fruits basket so much was its similarity to ranma with the transformation thing


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, your right.  It does allow for a lot of humorous situations.  I wish that they still transformed as much as they did in the beginning.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

yeah, if anything dissapointed me about furuba, it would be that they didn't take advantage of transformation humor enough. thats why i like ranma so much , it never gets old


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, I agree.  With furuba a lot of the humor has kinda taken a back seat here lately due to all of the angst.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 17, 2006)

That would be a funny battle. They throw water on Ranma without knowing about his transformation, and he turns into a girl. Then she hugs them, and they turn into animals, and Ranma stomps on them.

Girl Ranma wins!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

Yep, it would be a sneak attack.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

wow... the possibilities.

yeah, how do you guys feel about the emoness in fruits basket? i originally watched it for the humor, but then i love the characters too much so kept watching. i don't mind the emoness but i kind of wish it was still more lighthearted.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I enjoyed how lighthearted the series was at first.  Now, it is so deep in angst that the occasonal light moment is all we get.  I think there could be a better balance between the two but, I am still hooked.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 18, 2006)

On who would win between Kyo and Ranma I would think Ranma would because he's a lot more into martial arts and he beats everybody. In one of my magazines they have a part where they write a story about two anime characters fighting eachother and one was Ranma against Kyo, I forget who won though.

I wish they still had a little more of the funny parts too, though I like more serious parts too. I like the kind of series that can still have a funny part in a really serious situation, I noticed in Ranma1/2 that the author would do that.

I was just on the Fruits Basket livejournal and there was a question on there asking if anyone had shown the series to their parents, and since I'm not registered and can't post on there, I was curious if anyone here had.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 18, 2006)

ranmaverse is more powerful than furubaverse. ranma would win, even without the transformation.

shown the series to parents? not me. my parents aren't tv people


----------



## Sawako (Jun 18, 2006)

Oh, I need to learn how to use IRC so I can get the chapters. XD

And for Fruits Basket turning emo-ish and dark, I'm fine with it. I didn't start reading Furuba for the humor, but just because i heard it was SO GOOD with a GREAT plot, and the darkness is part of that plot. Like Nuriel said, I think there could be a better balance between the humor and the angstiness, but I'm so in love with the story it doesn't matter.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 19, 2006)

ssweetttt.... more furuba is always good


----------



## Molekage (Jun 19, 2006)

in a month


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 19, 2006)

A month? That sucks, I don't want to wait that long. If it has to be that long there better be some Kyo/Tohru parts in it.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 19, 2006)

orry, not quite a month anymore, more like early july i think. but still much too long


----------



## Sawako (Jun 19, 2006)

If I remember, the exact date is July 5th, or else somewhere around there.

It's a long wait, but it'll be good. It'll most likely be a KyoxTohru chapter, so my inner fangirl can squee all chapter long. XD


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, I am so eager for the next chapter.  Hopefully Kyo and Tohru will finally talk.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 19, 2006)

If we get 30 pages of Kyo chasing after Tohru, that's going to suck. They better talk!


----------



## Molekage (Jun 19, 2006)

it HAS to be a good chapter. the mangaka would be immoral not to satisfy tohru kyo fans!


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Jun 19, 2006)

It could be a Machi and Yuki chapter. In fact I think it'd be about them since the mangaka loves to torture Kyo and Tohru fans.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 19, 2006)

meeh....... thats a distinct possibility. i really hope not. though machi and yuki is really cute as well.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 19, 2006)

Maybe the chapter will start out with Yuki and Machi and end with Kyo and Tohru? It better have Kyo and Tohru though! I've suffered enough. XD


----------



## Molekage (Jun 19, 2006)

and the chapter after this better not be another month in waiting


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, she can't let us wait too much longer.  The manga is supposed to be ending within the next 5 chapters, or so the rumor goes.  But, still a Yuki/Machi chapter wouldn't be too bad, as long as we get at least a couple pages of Kyo/Tohru.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 19, 2006)

I really hope it's not a Yuki/Machi chapter. After a whole month of waiting, if I find out it's a Yuki/Machi chapter, I'll be sad. Do you know how long I've been waiting for my Kyo/Tohru chapter? XD Yuki and Machi just had a chapter a few chapters ago. XP


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, they have been teasing us with it for quite a while now.  Several chapters have passed without them speaking.  The last time they spoke was when he dismissed her feelings for him.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 19, 2006)

I know. They have spoken to each other in a while. ;_; And because of that, Tohru feels like she's been rejected! Kyo needs to talk to her next chapter and fix that up!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 19, 2006)

I know.  That's what I want the next chapter to be about more than anything else.  They need to pick up right where the last chapter left off.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 20, 2006)

argh. can't believe she didn't know about the kiss... .tohru don't be sad


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 20, 2006)

My worst fear is for it to be a Yuki/Machi chapter especially since I know pretty much nothing about Machi. I so want to see Kyo/Tohru when it does show them together again I hope it's a major part and not just a little thing than they go on to something else. Does anybody think it'll show them kiss again?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 20, 2006)

^^Hopefully, before the series ends.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 20, 2006)

Maybe they'll kiss again in this next chapter! That's what I want, but I don't want to get my hopes up in case it doesn't happen.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 20, 2006)

they'll totally be together again. i think. ARGH. in any event, the chapter is only another two weeks or so in coming. can we wait that long??? (good thing i'm immersed in other anime while waiting)


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 21, 2006)

Chapter 115 is out folks.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 21, 2006)

awesome. are these all over at stop tazmo or something?


----------



## Molekage (Jun 21, 2006)

sa. wee. tee.. thanks!


----------



## Sawako (Jun 21, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for telling me!


----------



## Molekage (Jun 21, 2006)

i actually haven't read those ones... i wanted to save them. but i couldn't help myself looking ahead cause i read too far into wikipedia.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 21, 2006)

Gutsu said:
			
		

> Chapter 115 is out folks.



THanks!  I will go check it out now!


----------



## Molekage (Jun 21, 2006)

nurrrieeellll hi!

is there a furuba dub?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep.  I bought the box set on dvd.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 22, 2006)

how it is?


----------



## Sawako (Jun 22, 2006)

I've only watched the sub, but I heard the dub is good. What do you think, Nuriel?


----------



## Molekage (Jun 22, 2006)

i'd want to hear the dub cause i'm interested in what they sound like


----------



## Sawako (Jun 22, 2006)

I wonder how girly Yuki is in the dub. Yuki sounds as girly, if not girlier, than Tohru in the sub!


----------



## Molekage (Jun 22, 2006)

yeah. if you've seen eureka 7, the same VA that did yuki played ray. yeah. definately something.... way wrong there.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 22, 2006)

I liked the dub, they did a decent job imho.  The only voice I had trouble w/ was Ayame.  I didn't like it at first.  But, after a bit you get used to it.  Overall, I don't think I wasted my money buying it.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 23, 2006)

I mostly watch the sub, but I watched a couple parts of the dub once and I thought Ayame's voice was bad too. It wasn't the worst dub I've seen, but it really doesn't sound right with the English voices. I didn't like Kyo's voice either, but I don't like that voice actor in general. It was weird with Yuki's voice because at first I had thought he sounded too girly in the sub until I got used to it, but then I watched part of the dub and I thought his voice sounded too deep.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 23, 2006)

My problem w/Ayame's va was that he sounded kinda annoying.  It was not how I pictured him sounding.  So, I was disapointed.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 23, 2006)

anyone know where you can find the dub?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 23, 2006)

I bought mine at Hastings.  I am not sure of anywhere to download it though.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 23, 2006)

cool, thanks! awesome as always nuriel. so yuki is les... high?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 23, 2006)

Yuki's voice didn't bother me.  Like I said the only one that annoyed me was Ayame.  But, it has been a while since I watched it so, I am having trouble remembering all of the voices.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 23, 2006)

thanks cool. thanks for the info. i'll try to look into it, i need my fix of fruit.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh, maybe I should go find the dub to watch since it doesn't seem that bad!

I want to hear Yuki's voice. XD


----------



## Molekage (Jun 23, 2006)

i want thear tohru and kyos voice. i really hope they didn't mess those up


----------



## Molekage (Jun 23, 2006)

stop tazmo has them, but maybe not part c


----------



## Molekage (Jun 23, 2006)

oops sorry about that, didn't read your post correctly. but i don't know, maybe nuriel will know when he gets here


----------



## Molekage (Jun 23, 2006)

sorry for double posting, but i need to get this out.

WHOA! what the heck??? momiji is freaking tall and handsome! this is my first time seeing him this way. why aren't all the girls falling at his feet. holy crap!


----------



## Blue_Sky_Protagonist (Jun 23, 2006)

Hah!Too bad we don't get to see if he turns out like that.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 24, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> sorry for double posting, but i need to get this out.
> 
> WHOA! what the heck??? momiji is freaking tall and handsome! this is my first time seeing him this way. why aren't all the girls falling at his feet. holy crap!



Yeah, don't you just love post-growthspurt Momiji.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 24, 2006)

YES. i understand why you were making such a big deal out of him. sooo kawaiiiiii


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah, I always liked Momiji (he's so cute!), but he looks so good once he grows up a bit.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 24, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> sorry for double posting, but i need to get this out.
> 
> WHOA! what the heck??? momiji is freaking tall and handsome! this is my first time seeing him this way. why aren't all the girls falling at his feet. holy crap!


 

That's exactly how I reacted when I first saw Momiji like that. And Momiji is my favorite character, so you could see how happy I was to see him like that.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 24, 2006)

momiji needs to join ouran host club

kyo is one lucky guy. lucky that momiji didn't start of that way.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 24, 2006)

YAY! new fan! come post with us a lot ok?

meh, silly tokyo pop. its is taking long enough as is it.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 24, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> momiji needs to join ouran host club
> 
> kyo is one lucky guy. lucky that momiji didn't start of that way.



lol, very lucky for him.  No one would be able to resist him.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 24, 2006)

maybe it wouldn't have worked on tohru though... she didn't fall head over heels with yuki who is apparently teh smex.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah, your right.  But, he has such a sweet personality too.  He and Tohru might be too much alike.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 24, 2006)

acutally, you're really right about that. momiji can always keep his chin up, just like tohru. and they make people around them happier, though momiji to a lesser extent

by the way, i'm glad you liked the sig!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 25, 2006)

I love it!  People have already commented on it.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 25, 2006)

i figured you would agree with the whole momiji = love thing 

sigh... we are still 2 weeks away from the new chapter.

hey nuriel, you know any fansubs for the anime? i'm going to try to hook my brother


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes, I totally agree with Momiji=love.   

As for the fansubs, let me look and see what I can find.  I don't know about any off the top of my head.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 25, 2006)

yeah, i had a friend with all of it on cds but i forgot to see who subbed it.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah, I am not too sure.....

It might be kinda hard to find, since it is out on dvd now.  But, it has to be somewhere.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 25, 2006)

i'll look too. thanks for the help though!


----------



## Molekage (Jun 25, 2006)

thanks nuriel! you are the best!

wonder where everyone else is... out of curiousity nuriel, i notice you are on when its night where i am. i live in california, is it just cause your time zone difference?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah, its night here too.  I live in the central time zone, so I am two hours later than you.  I tend to only be online at night.  Sometimes you might catch me on during the daytime, but not very often.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 25, 2006)

ah ic. since i work in a lab currently, i have a lot of down time while i'm taking spectra and stuff like that, so i just kind of post continuously.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 25, 2006)

I work days and I can't log on from my office.  They have really strict internet controls.  This is one of the many blocked webpages.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 25, 2006)

aww, thats no fun. yeah, my research lab is affiliated with my university, so i don't really have strict internet control.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 25, 2006)

That's cool.  We have really tight controls over email and internet usage.  They monitor both, it really sucks.

Well, I am off for now Molekage.  I will see you next time.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 25, 2006)

ciao nuriel, thanks again for the link.

in more furuba related stuff, i liked the solution to the hugging thing, the hugging through the sheet. soo kawaii!!!


----------



## Sawako (Jun 25, 2006)

Molekage, that sig you made Nuriel is awesome!!! Momiji = love. <3

Momiji needs to get a girl soon because he's just that awesome. XP


----------



## Molekage (Jun 25, 2006)

AND he doesn't change anymore.... so he has a bonus. like i said before tohru needs kage bunshin


----------



## Sawako (Jun 25, 2006)

I know! Tohru needs to make a clone of herself to make all shippers happy. The real Tohru is with Kyo of course. <3 A clone can go to Momiji. A clone can maybe go to Yuki (since I've never been a Yuki/Machi person). And clones can go to more people to make everyone happy~


----------



## Molekage (Jun 25, 2006)

yeah, tohru for the masses. if kagura didn't have her freaky side, i'd vote for her for momo.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah, I don't know if Momiji could take Kagura's dark side.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 25, 2006)

can anyone take kagura's dark side? why does the boar have a dark side anyway?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 25, 2006)

lol I don't know.  Kyo even had a hard time with it.  But, did she act that way with anyone but kyo?


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 26, 2006)

The only one I can think of that she acted that way towards was Kyo, but she did once kind of act that way around her mother in vol. 11 when her mother said Akito had gone to the summer house Kagura got mad at Shigure I think and smashed the door then her mother said that she'd already broken the door a few times that month or something like that.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 26, 2006)

she does it to tohru, in chapter... 114? she whacks her a good one when tohru confesses to rin that kyo is the most important thing to her.

ARGHHHH this chapter HAS TO BE a tohru kyo chapter otherwise i'm going to die. i just finished watching fate stay night
*Spoiler*: _ending spoilers_ 



 and the guy doesn't get the chick. ARGH. ARGGGHHHH. how can saber not end up with shirou? shes so awesome. ARRRRRRGGGHHHHHHHHHHH.


if tohru and kyo are not hugging or something by the end of the chapter i'm going to be piiiisssseeedddd.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2006)

Nooo. Kagura can't end up with Momiji. I don't like Kagura either. Don't make my Momiji end up with her. She can die alone.

Aww, that would be so sweet if they hugged at the end of the chapter, and Tohru is like "wtf you're not turning into a cat" and it turns out that he's free! Aww. <3


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2006)

^^That would be perfect.  And I do agree about Momiji and Kagura, she can't have him.  The characters just would not go together.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 26, 2006)

^ so much hostility... but momiji is too good to be with anyone not tohru so...

yachiru, i like your proposed ending. you called it if it happens


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, I know.  He would be perfect w/Tohru.  No other characters introduced in the manga fit w/him.  

I can't wait for the next chapter.  Only about a week left to wait.  Hopefully, it comes out early.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 26, 2006)

argghhhhhh we can make it guys we can.

who else is single in fruits basket?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2006)

hmmm, I can't think of anyone else.  You have Kyo and Tohru, Yuki and Machi, Akito and Shigure, Kureno and Arisa, Hiro and Kisa.....

Who else?


----------



## Molekage (Jun 26, 2006)

the creepy girl, whats her name, but shes not good enough for momiji either...


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2006)

Hanajima (sp?), yeah, I like her character but she is much to creepy to be with Momiji.  I guess not everyone has to be paired up.  At least he can reconnect with his family.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 26, 2006)

sigh... its a pity, all of our momiji discussions end up.. not having a set for momiji. maybe one of the yuki fan club?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2006)

lol, yeah we do go round and round about this don't we?  It's kinda sad to think that this manga is almost over....


----------



## Molekage (Jun 26, 2006)

i hope this thread doesn't die after the final chapter. its a lot of fun with you and yachuri. i guess we can try to "pimp" fruits basket to hte masses.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2006)

True, we could do that.  We should have a furuba pimping project banner.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh we should do a pimping project! Get even more people into the popular Fruits Basket! It's been so much fun talking to the two of you. I don't want that to stop once Fruits Basket ends. Unless the three of us can get obsessed with another manga and take over that thread. 

I feel so bad for Momiji that he doesn't get a love interest. Maybe they can just introduce a character who loves bunnies and they can fall in love. But that would suck, since this character doesn't get enough character development. 

Momiji should get his own spinoff series. Maybe that's what's being set up. XD A Momiji spinoff manga where he finds a girl he loves and they fall in love and stuff.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Oh we should do a pimping project! Get even more people into the popular Fruits Basket! It's been so much fun talking to the two of you. I don't want that to stop once Fruits Basket ends. Unless the three of us can get obsessed with another manga and take over that thread.
> 
> I feel so bad for Momiji that he doesn't get a love interest. Maybe they can just introduce a character who loves bunnies and they can fall in love. But that would suck, since this character doesn't get enough character development.
> 
> Momiji should get his own spinoff series. Maybe that's what's being set up. XD A Momiji spinoff manga where he finds a girl he loves and they fall in love and stuff.




Wow, a Momiji spinoff.  Put me on the reservation list now.  

As for a furuba pimping project, I think it is a great idea.  We should do it.  Even if the series is over, I'm sure we can keep the thread alive.  I'm always ready and willing to get new minds into furuba.

But, we can still take over other threads though.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 27, 2006)

yes yes, its a plan, but there seem to be an aweful lot of so called pimping projects of late. it seems kind of... cliched. we need to call it something different


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, you're right.....

Besides, the Furuba Pimping project doesn't sound right.....

What else could we call it?


----------



## Molekage (Jun 27, 2006)

fruits basket, fruiting project? hehehe, just kidding

YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO READ FURUBA project?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 27, 2006)

fruiting project  

Still, better than anything I could think of....


----------



## Molekage (Jun 27, 2006)

meh, i don't really have any good ideas at the moment. creative juices aren't flowing.

maybe something with momiji being sad if people don't read. that would make me read.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 27, 2006)

I literally laughed out loud sitting at my computer when I read that.  I can see the banner now....


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 27, 2006)

... I'm still laughing my ass off on how hard Kagura bitched slapped Tohru that it ended up knocking Tohru out.   Damn her slapped is an equalivent of a punch.   She's not someone to mess with...


----------



## Sawako (Jun 27, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> meh, i don't really have any good ideas at the moment. creative juices aren't flowing.
> 
> maybe something with momiji being sad if people don't read. that would make me read.



LMAO. Momiji being sad if they don't read.

We could also do "Every time you decide not to read Furuba, a kitten gets hurt. Think of the kitten." and we can show Kyo in cat form. 

I don't know of any good names though. Maybe the Fruit Basketeers Furuba Project? I don't know. I suck at names.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 27, 2006)

^ HAHAHA. yes. i'll go make a banner like that...
wait, isn't there a part where mouse yuki is kicking th christmas out of kyo in cat form?


----------



## Sawako (Jun 27, 2006)

Is there? I can't remember. ^^; You could probably look for the picture of it, although I can't remember the scene.


----------



## Roy (Jun 27, 2006)

I love Fruits Basket and ima guy


----------



## Sawako (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh, it's in the first or second episode?

I have the episodes (all of them except the last one, I deleted it by accident XP) on disc, so I'll go check to see if I can find it right now. ^^


----------



## dreamt (Jun 27, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> LMAO. Momiji being sad if they don't read.
> 
> We could also do "Every time you decide not to read Furuba, a kitten gets hurt. Think of the kitten." and we can show Kyo in cat form.
> 
> I don't know of any good names though. Maybe the Fruit Basketeers Furuba Project? I don't know. I suck at names.



Hahaha! ~  I like that, it would certainly be a cute banner.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 27, 2006)

meh, can't find anything but a pick of yuki smacking down kyo in human form. that could be kind of funny too.

pick of kyo getting smacked down, "every time you decide to read something else besides furuba a kitten could get hurt." course, its a big inside joke


----------



## iwakura (Jun 27, 2006)

i wanna be part of this fc


----------



## Molekage (Jun 27, 2006)

er, i think you might want to go to the furuba fc thread in the fc subforum. what do you mean?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 28, 2006)

Let me look around I can see if I can find a pic of Yuki and Kyo fighting in their animal forms.  I think your idea Yachiru sounds great.  

EDIT:  Here are some random images from the anime that I found.  Some work better than others, but I liked all of them and wanted to share.


*Spoiler*: _Furuba_


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 28, 2006)

Here are some more:


*Spoiler*: _furuba_


----------



## Sawako (Jun 28, 2006)

I like those screenshots you took, Nuriel! Especially the one with Kyo and Haru fighting.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 28, 2006)

hm, in the one with kyo and yuki, are they just mad at each other or do they fight some more?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 29, 2006)

Just mad at eachother.  I think they fight in animal form in episode 16, the one at the lake.  I need to get some screencaps for it though.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 29, 2006)

ooooh, i'll try to find that. then i'll make the banner


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 29, 2006)

Sounds good.  I am pretty sure they fight in that episode.  If not, I can go back through my dvds and figure out which one for sure.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 29, 2006)

You can also watch the subbed version on youtube.  I found it on accident yesterday.  I will keep checking to find the episode where they fight.  Otherwise, maybe we can think of something else.  But, I could have sworn they fought in animal form at some point in the anime.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 29, 2006)

ooo, awesome! thanks nuriel!

maybe its only in manga?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 29, 2006)

maybe.  I will look and let you know what I find.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 29, 2006)

It's been a while since I started Fruits Basket, so I can't remember them fighting in animal form. Sorry I can't be any help. ^^;


----------



## Molekage (Jun 29, 2006)

its all good. i'm thinking of reading the manga more carefully over again, so i'll let you guys know what i find


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks.  I still haven't found it.  Maybe, I was thinking of a fanart or something????  I will ask in the furuba fc and see if anyone knows.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 30, 2006)

aweeesome. we can totally do this. less than a week guys!!!! KYO AND TOHRU FTW!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah, I am very eager for it.  Hopefully it will leak out early.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 30, 2006)

yaeah, last time i was so sad waiting because it didn't actually come out on the 30th. crosses fingures.

hey nuri, you're online


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 30, 2006)

For a few more minutes.  My computer keeps being difficult, so I might log off and come back later this evening.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 1, 2006)

Have you been able to find the picture yet, Molekage?

And is the chapter out yet? XD *impatient*


----------



## Molekage (Jul 1, 2006)

no pic yt.... still in the first few chapters. sorry!

 to yachiru's new avyand for the 2000th post


----------



## Sawako (Jul 1, 2006)

What are you saying sorry for?

And good luck on trying to find the picture! Momiji is cheering you on!

And thanks!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 1, 2006)

er, good question.... i think i'm acting like tohru


----------



## Sawako (Jul 1, 2006)

Haha. You've read so much Furuba that you're starting to act like the characters, huh?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 1, 2006)

hhehehe, yep yep!

hm... what happened to momiji's german? he used to speak it a lot...


----------



## Sawako (Jul 1, 2006)

Maybe he got too used to Japanese and didn't want to switch to German.

And oh wow, I totally forgot Momiji was half German. XD


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 1, 2006)

Yachiru 

I love your Momiji/Tohru avi....spread the furuba love around..


----------



## Molekage (Jul 1, 2006)

GAH that smiley is creepy tastic.

sti;; only on chapter 15... dum de dum.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks, Nuriel!

Oh, and I also made this Momiji avatar. It's up for grabs. I was going to use it at first, but I like the Momiji/Tohru one right now.



Nuriel, I know you probably want to use it. XP


----------



## Molekage (Jul 1, 2006)

wow... where did you get that font??? i want it! 

bery kawaii!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 2, 2006)

sorry to dp, but nuri, i see what you mean when yiu said they messed up ayame's dub voice.. momiji's voice... is way too much like a girl


----------



## Sawako (Jul 2, 2006)

I got the font from here: *here*

It's called "Crushed Out Girl". XD Which fits the icon.

;_; They made Momiji's voice girly? *needs to go find the dub to cry*

In the Japanese version, Momiji's voice just sounded like a kid's. It wasn't really girly. Well, kinda. But more kiddy than girly. He probably had a girl VA though.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 2, 2006)

yeah, i think kiddie works much better for our cute bunny rabbit friend. so far on 46, and still no sign of the animal fight...


----------



## Sawako (Jul 2, 2006)

Aww.

I wonder if it actually happened then? *sigh* That would've made an awesome banner.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 2, 2006)

well, we still need to come up with a name. i still vote FRUITING project


----------



## Sawako (Jul 2, 2006)

I like the Furuba Fruiting Project! And we can be the Fruit Basketeers! XD


----------



## Molekage (Jul 2, 2006)

oooooohhh ok sounds like a plan


----------



## JJ (Jul 2, 2006)

How far is the manga? Last I read was halfway through Vol 18. 

I love Fruits Basket both the manga and the (too short) anime. Kyo is my favorite character although they are all interesting and diverse characters.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 2, 2006)

but tohru is the best 

but kyo is second best


----------



## JJ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah Furuba wouldn't be nothing without Tohru. She's my favorite female character. 


Thank you for the link Yachiru!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 2, 2006)

yay! welcome jedi jaina! me nuriel and yachiru are always looking for fellow furuba fans to chat with us.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 2, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Thanks, Nuriel!
> 
> Oh, and I also made this Momiji avatar. It's up for grabs. I was going to use it at first, but I like the Momiji/Tohru one right now.
> 
> ...




Thanks!  I will use it.  It will go nicely w/my momiji theme that I have going on right now.  

As for the Furuba Fruiting Project.  Sounds fine to me.  Like I said, lets spread the love.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 2, 2006)

so far on chapter 60 and STILL no animal fight scene... starting to think it doesn't exist 

nuri, you need to change your user name to momiji or something


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 2, 2006)

lol, you're probably right.  I have a furuba obsession.....


----------



## Molekage (Jul 2, 2006)

out of curiousity what sthe name nuriel from ?

also, YOUR BANNER IS KAWAIIIII


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah. I don't think the username Momiji is taken, Nuriel. You need to change it to Momiji, or MomijiLover or something. XD

And yay you're using my avatar! <3


----------



## Molekage (Jul 3, 2006)

at chapter 80, and still no animal fight scene. don't think it exists 

but on the plus side, i noticed a lot more tohru kyo stuff than the first time around. she definately really likes him by the 60s

TWO MORE DAYS


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2006)

I guess it doesn't exist then. *sigh* Maybe that's why I could never remember one...

Yay for more KyoxTohru things in the earlier chapters. I've been rooting for them since the beginning. Maybe I noticed those things which strengthened my fangirlism.

YAY FOR TWO MORE DAYS! XD


----------



## Molekage (Jul 3, 2006)

the problem with my intense kyoxtohru - ness is that yuki really pisses me off. especially when he kind of hits on tohru. i'm like... GEt YOUR HANDS OFF HER SHE'S KYOS WOMAN!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2006)

I know! I got mad at Yuki whenever he talked to Tohru! It was crushing my fangirlism. XD Which is kind of why I'm glad he has Machi now (he can stop flirting with "Honda-san"!!!!), but I just don't like Machi. XD Yuki should be with Kagura! XP That's his punishment for making me panic.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 3, 2006)

actually, yuki with kagura would work pretty well. they seem to get along fine.

yeah... yuki must have some freudian thought going on. no way he was just thinking about tohru as a mom for some of those scenes.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2006)

Unless that's how Yuki likes to treat his mom? *shudder*

I think the whole Yuki-thinks-of-Tohru-as-a-Mom thing was just a way to get him out of the picture and to have KYO AND TOHRU TOGETHER. <3


----------



## Molekage (Jul 3, 2006)

yeah, it was totally kind of flakey, but i guess in a way as soon as he becomes prez and machii came into the picture you notice yuki paying less attention to tohru and noticing more kyo tohru. kyo x tohru ftw!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, I'm glad he became president since he paid less attention to Tohru so Kyo could have her. 

I wonder what happened to the old president. Didn't he like Yuki too? (He did imagine him in the girl's uniform and stuff, and kept begging him to join them) I think Yuki should be with him too. XD


----------



## Molekage (Jul 3, 2006)

gulp... didn't the old president get with the senpai who like yuki or something?

i actually don't remember seeing it the second time through...


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2006)

Did he? I can't remember. It's been a while since we've seen those two.

I need to reread Fruits Basket. I'm starting to forget! Oh noes!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 3, 2006)

do it do it do it!

though it took me a few days to get it all from stop tazmo...


----------



## JJ (Jul 3, 2006)

I was wondering what she was thinking having Machi as a character. She's a bit too creepy to me.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 3, 2006)

@ jaina

true dat

   i just got to chapter 92 and its the chapter where tohru's dad dies...


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh no, poor Mr. Honda. I remember Tohru's past was REALLY sad and I didn't want to read it at first. 

HOW COULD YOU REMIND ME OF THAT? Bad Molekage!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 3, 2006)

yachiru, i'm sorrrrrryyyyyy  i won't do it ever again!

on the plus side, kureno just got better! i think i kind of get it more now, how the whole curse gets broken. (but not really)

when kureno's curse is broken, he is watching the dvd of arisa in "something cinderella-ish" then he has a quick flash of uotoni being the same as akito. i think he realizes that the relationship between him an akito doesn't need to be  as it currently is, between god and man, and with the realization, the curse breaks. this is consistant with the idea that the curse is a bond. when the preception of the bond changes, thenn...


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2006)

You're forgiven, Molekage. Don't worry. ^^

No, Kureno's curse broke way before he met Uotani, didn't it? I thought it broke a long time ago, and that's why Akito kept him all to herself and wouldn't let the others see him? So then that wouldn't be how the curse is broken, and it's just kind of at random.

I need to reread the chapters to double check. It's summer. I have nothing to do! I should do that! Now, which disc do I have the Furuba chapters saved on...? *skips off to look*


----------



## Molekage (Jul 3, 2006)

really? i always thought that kureno's curse broke real time, around the time he talks to tohru in the park. i think thats why tohru was so surprised.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh, I always thought his curse was broken pre-Furuba.

I'll reread Furuba to double check. XD And maybe Nuriel can help use figure out which is true.

edit: It was bugging me. I checked wikipedia and this is what I found:



			
				en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kureno_Sohma said:
			
		

> *Kureno is the first to be freed from the curse; he was around 16 at the time this occurred (approximately 10 years before Fruits Basket takes place).* Akito begged him to stay by her side, and Kureno, seeing Akito as a crying young girl, agreed. Thus he stays with her despite her possessiveness and fear of losing him. Kureno was the one who revealed to Tohru that Akito was a woman. He also revealed that the person she thought was Akito the day she had visited him at the main house was, in fact, Akito's mother, Ren Sohma.



So... yeah...


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 4, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> out of curiousity what sthe name nuriel from  ?


Actually, I was going to use the name Nurika, which is a character from one of the first manga I ever read, Fushigi Yugi. But, it was taken. So, I just decided to use a different form of the name. And that is what I came up with.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 4, 2006)

yachuri ftw. i got pwneeeddd....  that means arisa is alone 

so THATS why we never see him in rooster form. hes the only zodiac that never has his form revealed.


----------



## JJ (Jul 4, 2006)

It would be nice to have a flashback of Kureno. At least I think that would be the only way to see the rooster form.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 4, 2006)

happy fourth of july everyone! remember that furuba comes out tomorrow! oh.... and.. that... whole independence thing too


----------



## Sawako (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy 4th, everyone! And yay for Furuba tomorrow!

KyoxTohru forever. <3


----------



## Molekage (Jul 4, 2006)

meh, i have a creeping suspicion that we won't be able to find it for a week. hopefully some kind fan posts it and one of us can find it


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh, hopefully we won't have to wait a week.  I need a kyoxtohru chapter.  Here's hoping that's what we get.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, I really don't want to wait a week. So everyone, just search your usual places and even new places for the chapter! I neeeeeeed it. My KyoxTohru fangirl is starting to die from lack of KyoxTohru. XP A whole month! Can you believe it?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 4, 2006)

Yep, first thing after work tomorrow I will start looking.  Between the three of us, hopefully someone will find it quickly.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes, someone has to find it. Three heads are better than one, afterall!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, we all will be.  I can't wait to see what happens.   The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 5, 2006)

guys, its the 5th in japan! let the looking begin!!!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 5, 2006)

SORRY TO DOUBLE POST BUT THIS NEEDS TO BE SAID IN A SEPERATE POST!!!!


(scroll down)

HELL YES!!!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 5, 2006)

daym that was really fast. i hope nuri come online soon!

yachuri, what did you think??? wasn't it AWESOME?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 5, 2006)

IT WAS AWESOME!!!! That's the best chapter of Fruits Basket ever. <3

And my prediction was right, and I need to go look for where I said it! 
*Spoiler*: _so I don't spoil Nuriel or anyone who hasn't read the chapter yet_ 



They did hug, and then it turns out he was free!




I'm so happy!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 5, 2006)

yeah, you totally called it. gah. SO GRATIFYING.

*Spoiler*: __ 



i like how kyo is so smug about his kiss with tohru. and how she freaks out.



this chapter is so kawaii that i changed me avy!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



XD I know, I loved how Tohru freaked out when she found out they already kissed once. But I felt that her freaking out kind of ruined the moment for me. *sigh* Oh well, we already got one kiss. Who cares if their second kiss is ruined.




I need to make/find a KyoxTohru avatar to use for a few days. I must celebrate this! Sorry Momiji. ;_;


----------



## Molekage (Jul 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the first kiss was awesome.... i liked the second kiss too. it was TOTALLY tohru to do what she did though.



nuri needs to come celebrate to us already. i sent him a pm yesterday


----------



## Sawako (Jul 5, 2006)

Where's Nuriel? We need all three of us to celebrate!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Both kisses were awesome. <3 I don't know which one I like more.

And yeah, Tohru spazzing out was in character for her though. XD I guess it didn't really ruin the moment




Momiji is so awesome that he gets to be in my new icon. ^^

And I made a joke icon too:



XD


----------



## Molekage (Jul 5, 2006)

hahaha! nice compromise yachuri! love how you still have momiji in there

you'd think that nuri would have at least check his email and found that there was a pm there... but then again he said that he has strict internet servalence at his work.

nuri we pine for you!!!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm sure Nuriel will come on soon. We'll just have to wait.

I'm so happy I'm on summer vacation right now. Otherwise I'd be in school all day thinking "KYOXTOHRU KYOXTOHRU MUST GET CHAPTER NOOOOW!" XD


----------



## Molekage (Jul 5, 2006)

so whats next? who will be freed last now? i have a feeling yuki, but if hes going to get with machii in the next chapter then hes probably going to be freed soon too.

BUT THERE SHOULD BE EVEN MORE KYO TOHRU


----------



## Sawako (Jul 5, 2006)

I think Yuki won't be freed next, be he needs to see if Machi is really the one and will be okay with the curse. He'll probably explain about the curse by hugging her, and he'll transform, and she'll be perfectly okay with it. Which means YukixMachi will basically be forever.

I think Rin needs to be free. She's suffered enough. Plus she's been looking for a way to be free for a while, hasn't she? She deserves to be free. That would really suck if everyone was freed but her.

YES. THERE NEEDS TO BE MORE KYO TOHRU.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 5, 2006)

so we have kyo, momiji, hiro, and kureno. she needs to free a lot more... i wonder how shes going to do that. i'm sure rin and haru will be freed together.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 5, 2006)

Do you know how many chapters are left in Fruits Basket? Because I know it's supposed to end soon, so I can only wonder if we'll see everyone freed, or if it'll end with us assuming everyone else is freed but we just don't see it.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 5, 2006)

i think its down to 5 or so, not a lot of room to free everyone. but i got my tohru kyo chapter so i'm happy


----------



## Sawako (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes, I got my KyoXTohru chapter too so I'm happy. 

I still can't believe it's ending soon. It's so sad. Furuba should go on FOREVER.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 5, 2006)

nice change in sig, yachuri!

yeah, there is no reason to stop. they should go back to the silliness in the beginning of the story. that craziness can go on forever.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 5, 2006)

XD Thanks.

No, I actually don't want the craziness to come back and go on forever. After a while, it'll just get repetitive and Fruits Basket won't be any good, and I'll be ashamed for ever liking it. XD

But I hope it'll be a bit longer so that they ending doesn't feel rushed or anything. I would hate for that to happen.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 5, 2006)

ooo hi kire! long time no see!

so yeah, i wonder how furuba will end. i was thinking with the death of akito?


----------



## JJ (Jul 5, 2006)

I hope that when all the chapters are done that they will do an OVA of this or something.  That one chapter I about fainted. I'm so happy!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah, I hope they start making OVAs of Fruits Basket. There's some things I REALLY want to see animated, such as this chapter and the chapter of the Cinderella-ish play. XD

Hmm... the death of Akito as the end? Maybe that would work, but then I'd feel bad for Akito. She's STARTING to grow on me, but not completely. I still don't like her that much.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 5, 2006)

akito is teh mean and evil. i still don't like her, even if she is kind of pathetic... she hurt so many of the sohmas 

or maybe akito will suddenly become healthy! or maybe it will end with a wedding? between TOHRU AND KYO


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 5, 2006)

A wedding would be so cool. This was the best chapter! I hope that the rest of the series will have time to show all of the juunishi being freed. I really hope there's at least a couple more chapters left.


----------



## JJ (Jul 5, 2006)

I couldn't remember, but are they about to graduate?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 5, 2006)

Aww. A wedding would be awesome. Maybe there will be a timeskip and show a KyoxTohru wedding? Then it'll show all the Sohmas happy? Yuki with Machi, Haru with Rin, Kureno with Arisa, and all the other ones?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 5, 2006)

i'm liking this idea more and more.

the story IS about how tohru makes everyone happy. so that would be a great way to finish the story. alternately, it could be a mother tohru telling her kid the story and her husband kyo walks in. and then they visit people or something. arggh. so kawaii!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 5, 2006)

AWW. Imagine a little Kyoru, with orange hair just like his/her daddy, but with his/her mommy's personality. XD

Then Yuki and Machi will have a little Yukichi. And Kureno and Arisa will have a little Arino. Haru and Rin have a little Rinru or something. XD

Wait, so all the ending couples are:
KyoxTohru
YukixMachi
HaruxRin
KurenoxArisa
HiroxKisa (most likely, right?)
AkitoxShigure (this will most likely happen, huh?)
AyamexMine (most likely?)
RitsuxShigure's secretary (mostly because Ritsu needs someone and I think this would be hilarious. plus look at how they blush at each other in chapter 45!)
Hatori (does he have anyone? ;_; Poor him)
Momiji (he has... his family?)
Kagura (well, I don't like her, soo...)
Saki (;_; She needs someone. Maybe Shishou!)


----------



## Molekage (Jul 5, 2006)

yeah... saki shisou is creepy but what is implied :S

ayame and mine are officially a couple from chapter... 113? something like that, ayame tells mine in a flashback that he loves her and they kiss if i remember correctly

hatori has the teacher. and poor kagura and momiji


----------



## Sawako (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh, Hatori has the teacher? *really needs to reread the chapters again*

I really don't care about Kagura. She never grew on me. I think I got mad at her because when we first met her, she basically interfered with the KyoxTohru that I was already rooting for. So she can go marry a pig or something.

But Momiji... ;_; There's not even a hint of him being with anyone because he was in love with Tohru that whole time. But girls will probably be falling for him now that he's grown older, and he'll find a Tohra or something who's just like Tohru. OR OR it turns out that Tohru has a long lost twin sister who married Momiji. XD

But no, if that were to happen, we'd need more chapters to go "WTF TOHRU TWIN" and get it all explained. Everything is wrapping up now. It would be weird to introduce something new.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 5, 2006)

well, if they do a timeskip not everyone has to be paired with current people, but its so much more kawaii! 

hatori with the teacher is strongly implied, though you never see them actually together. shigure trys to set them up multiple times with moderate success


----------



## Sawako (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah, I guess Hatori can have the teacher. He can never get Kana again since she's married, and the teacher DID like Hatori before, it was stated. So they'd make a good pair. ^^


----------



## Molekage (Jul 5, 2006)

yeah, its pretty cute. i noticed that most of the potential furuba pairings are between very assertive females and apathetic males (teacher + hatori, arisa + kureno, kagura + kyo (back when it was potential. good thing its not cause its all about kyo tohru!!!))


----------



## Sawako (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh how weird. I've never really noticed that. Good eye, Molekage!

Yes, I'm really glad that KaguraxKyo never became canon. How could Kyo stand her for all of those years? She's so annoying!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 5, 2006)

tohru >>>>>>>>> kagura. nuf said


----------



## Sawako (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes! I'm especially really mad at Kagura for slapping Tohru and knocking her unconscious in chapter 114! HOW COULD YOU DO SUCH A THING TO KYO'S GIRL, KAGURA! I THOUGHT YOU LOVED HIM.


----------



## JJ (Jul 5, 2006)

Kagura was another character that drove me crazy.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 5, 2006)

but kagura actually still likes kyo right? and momiji likes tohru? then maybe by association...

but kagura is much better recently


----------



## GodofDeath (Jul 5, 2006)

wow wat a nice chap


----------



## Sawako (Jul 5, 2006)

I know Kagura has been better lately, but I just get that bad vibe from her. Like someone who I should like. XD


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow, excuse me while I fangirl over 129!!!!!   


*Spoiler*: _129_ 



I can't believe kyo has broken the curse.  What a surprise.  I am extremely happy right now!  In addition, did you see the last page of akito?  She was wearing her kimono tied like a woman would......Is her secret fixing to be revealed to everyone?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

nuriel! me an yachuri have been pining for you all day! awesome chapter, ne?

what do you think about ending and such?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

I loved this chapter!  I have to say, it was well worth the wait.  Kyo and Tohru together finally!  (I hope I don't spoil anything for anyone)  And Akito at the end, what a beautiful page that was.  I would love to see it colored in.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

you know, i love how all of us suddenly have kyo tohru avys, and for VERY good reason. you've got a cute one nuriel!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks!  I have changed it a couple of times already.  I was trying to find the perfect kyoxtohru moment.  It took me a while to decide.  Actually, I am not 100% satisfied with this one yet.  I wish it was a little larger. I am trying to edit it a bit.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 6, 2006)

This chapter was so good, but I'm kind of sad at the same time because now there won't be many Kyo/Tohru parts left. I really hope there's a timeskip sometime before the story's over. I really want to see the characters when they're older. If there's not I think I'll cry. Does anyone know how many chapters are left? Some places I've read it's one and some say two or three.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't know exactly how many are left but, we are really close to the end.  I would have to say that there only being a couple of chapters left is probably correct.  There is not that much left to resolve now.  I assume that next chapter will be yukixmachi.  They also still need to resolve akito and shigure's situation.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

and of course resolve everyone else being freed.

yuki machi is a sure bet for next chapter. yuki will probably be freed. has kisa been freed yet?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

Not that they have said yet.  Hopefully, that will be soon.....


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

i want haru and rin to be freed together! that would be cute!

i really hope she doesn't rush the last few chapters... and i really hope there is more tohru kyo!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

I forgot about Haru and Rin.  They should be freed together.  I also think that if she rushes this too much the ending would not be nearly as good.  I have become so attached to these characters that I want them all to have a good ending chapter, focusing on their character.  Plus, we need plenty of kyoxtohru!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

by the way nuriel, i like your current avy best.

i think in the coming chapters tohru gets to work more of her magic


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 6, 2006)

There has to be more Kyo/Tohru! But at the same time I'm afraid there won't be much more with them because it needs to show the other characters too. I like seeing the others too, but K/T's my favorite.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

Kyo/Tohru has been drug out for so long that I need as much as possible before the end.  I still can't believe this last chapter.  It really makes you think about how close the end has to be.....

@Molekage ~  Yeah, I think I am just going to stick with this one.  I wanted a colored avi of the scene where kyo and tohru are on the porch at the  very beginning of the anime.  The one where you think he is going to kiss her, but he just leans in and whispers in her ear while she is sleeping.  I love that part.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Since Kyo is freed from the curse now does that mean that he won't have the cat traits anymore? Like the fangs and slitted eyes. I hope he still does even if that wouldn't make sense because I always liked those little things like that.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _129_ 



Yeah, I hope that don't stop that either.  I guess we will find out.  But, so far I don't remember any of the people who have been freed still showing any traits of their animal forms....


----------



## Roy (Jul 6, 2006)

when is the next volume coming out?? I need to save  money


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

Tokyopop's volume 14 comes out Aug. 8th.


----------



## Roy (Jul 6, 2006)

1 more month plenty of ime to save up money


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

Yep, start saving now......

and don't spend it on other manga before aug. 8th.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

but what about ranma  hehe


i think kyo will still be "cat" in the little chibiesk moments. he is cat like for more reasons then just possession. i'm 100% sure in the next chapter there will be a part when tohru and kyo get embarrassed in front of their friends and he will desplay his catlike characteristics


----------



## Candice (Jul 6, 2006)

Chapter 129 was the sweetest chapter ever, the hug was so cute! I hope Yuki gets freed too so he and Machi can live happily ever after


----------



## jin9 (Jul 6, 2006)

where can i get ch129 raw?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

check a couple of pages back. i posted a summary/photobucket link, and yachuri posted a yousendit link


----------



## Sawako (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, the next chapter will probably be YukixMachi so we can get that out of the way, and maybe KyoxTohru will be thrown in there. XP


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

screw yuki. i want more tohru kyo :

i forget, are they going to talk on the phone or in person?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 6, 2006)

Who? Yuki and Machi?

I'm sure Yuki would want to tell her in person, so I'd say in person over the phone. I can't remember if it was stated or not.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

shadow dream's translation

makes 129 even more kawaii


----------



## Sawako (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, I read the translation this morning!

I love how the cat is like "You got rejected...?" XD


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

poor kyo and tohru, one month of hell for both of them. but its all good now 

you know tohru's hair color still throws me off.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 6, 2006)

Yup, it's all good for my favorite couple. <3 Yay for KyoxTohru!

Tohru's hair color throws you off? You mean you still can't believe it's brown?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

no no, in the manga it looks blond, but i KNOW its brown. and same with yuki, his hair also appears white in the manga.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> shadow dream's translation
> 
> makes 129 even more kawaii



I love shadow's translations and summaries.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

thanks for the original link. it made me happy 

who else thinks the 20th is way to far away?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

At least it is not a whole month this time that we have to wait.   I can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

and at least we aren't waiting for kyo tohru. i think she just wanted us to experience kyo and tohru's pain


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

I am glad that the waiting for that is over at least.  

We accidently spoiled several members of the fb fc in this thread.....


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

wait, what now? did they go read the thread and get spoiled? oops...


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, I wish we could get a spoiler heading added to the chapter thread.  We moved all of our current chapter discussion to this thtread so we would not spoil everyone in the fc.  It would be kinda annoying to have do all of our posting in spoiler buttons.....


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

it seems like the fc talks about more random stuff. do they do furuba stuff there too? cause this thread is dominated by you me and yachuri. maybe we are scaring people away? nooooooo!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

Hopefully not.  But, I think a lot of the fans who are up to the current chapter are the one's that post in this thread.  If you look at the other manga threads in this part of the forum, they are all up to date with the japanese releases.  

Well, I got to go to work for a couple of hours.  I will back online in a few hours if you are still around then see ya later.


----------



## JJ (Jul 6, 2006)

How many volumes do you think will be left?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 6, 2006)

Probably only one volume left, or this current one is the last one. The manga is supposed to end soon. ;_;


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

she should take another one on for good measure, so she doesn't rush the ending


----------



## Sawako (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, I feel like we really need one more volume so it isn't a rushed ending, but we'll just see what She does.

And yes, She is capitalized on purpose. XP


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

I also am hoping for at least one more volume.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 7, 2006)

I really hope there's another volume too because I don't see how it would be possible to end the story in a couple chapters without seeming rushed. If there's not though I at least hope the chapters will be longer than usual.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

its like harry potter, rowling can't end it well becaus ethere is simply too much to deal with.

with 8 odd more zodiacs to free, and how she pretty much takes a chap per zodiac... she should have more

and new ending theory, tohru and kyo in front of akito, similar to hana and hatori, except this time its happy


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

^^that sounds like a nice ending.  I am hoping for another banquet, with everyone there, including Kyo and Tohru.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

i still want to see mommy tohru and daddy kyo. i like yachuri's ending the best of all our theories 

how about you neko, got any ideas for us?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

What was Yachiru's ending again?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> AWW. Imagine a little Kyoru, with orange hair just like his/her daddy, but with his/her mommy's personality. XD
> 
> Then Yuki and Machi will have a little Yukichi. And Kureno and Arisa will have a little Arino. Haru and Rin have a little Rinru or something. XD
> 
> ...


word, yachiru!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

That sounds perfect.  Hatori does have someone though.  I forget her name but, Tohru's teacher.  The one that went out with Shigure.  Remember she had a crush on Hatori and still likes him.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah, me and yachuri were talking about that earlier. i think we got it covered.

i vote that nekocat needs to join us mor eoften


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

^^Yep.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

neko is one of the first buddies i had on the forums.

and then nuri happened 

fruits basket brings people together. thats why it needs to go on and on!


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 7, 2006)

I think it should be like Yachiru's ending too. I just have to see Kyo/Tohru's kids. I love the sort of endings that have a timeskip and show the couples married with kids. Maison Ikkoku had an ending like that where a lot of the couples were shown together after a timeskip in the end, that's probably one of my favorite endings to a manga.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

endings where everyone is happy makes me happy.

i hate anime where the main pairing doesn't work out. thats why fate stay night made me sad


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

ah thanks molekage 

Hopefully we will get to see a timeskip ending.  I think furuba could use one.  I like endings like that as well.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

timeskips are always awesome. except in naruto 

about when do you think tohru starts really liking kyo? i was thinking about the "true form" part, but it doesn't seem like she likes him like that at that point


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 7, 2006)

I think the author should do an extra volume with each of the chapters devoted to a certain couple after a timeskip then have the very last chapter with all the characters together.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

Its hard to tell when Tohru started liking Kyo in a romantic sense of the word.  With Kyo, he reveals his feelings during the summer part.  But, w/Tohru I think she liked him at the true form part.  I am not sure how deep her feelings went.  She didn't own up to it until way later in the manga.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

i begin to notice definate changed in her view in the 60s. it made me soo happy!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

The gradual change in feelings is one thing that I like about furuba.  She just didn't wake up one more and automatically decide that she loved him.  It happened over the entire manga.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah...

those moments are some of the cutest moments in manga. i think tohru kyo is arguably the best told love story of all anime (ranma and akane is still my favorite, but a little margin )


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 7, 2006)

Didn't she say in ch 122 that at the true form part she liked Kyo? In the translation I read it did but I don't know if it meant as a friend or romantically. 

The first time I noticed that Tohru seemed to like him was in volume 13 where it was made pretty obvious. She definitely had to have started to fall for him before then though because it seemed at that point her feelings for him were getting pretty strong.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

I love the true form part.  One of my favorite moments in the manga.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

That was in like volume 6 wasn't it?  Its been a while since I have read that part of the manga.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 7, 2006)

So she does say that then? That means she's really loved him for quite a while then.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

Yep.   She does say it then.  Thanks for looking that up molekage.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

no problem. see ou later nuri and neko! i'm going to draw and then sleep!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

Bye Molekage


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

pssss hey nuri! i'm back temporarily, i finished a sketch of what traci wanted 

i need tohru kyo fanart. let me know if you have a good idea


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

You should do something in honor of the last chapter.  Either Tohru w/cat Kyo, or something with them hugging or the like.  You are just on a creative streak here lately aren't you?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

haha, creative but non-finishing streak 

inking and coloring aren't that fun compared to drawing pencil


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

Did you draw the pic in your avi?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

i wish...  i should work on tohru kyo and make an avy of it.

its in 110, that pic


----------



## JJ (Jul 7, 2006)

Reading all this excitement about the manga made me want to watch the anime again.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 7, 2006)

Y'know, I was thinking about Kyo's bracelet that prevents him from turning into that other form the cat has. What if Kyo rips it off and throws it in a river or something, finally being fully free from the curse? I would like to see that.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

ooooohhhh maybe that will be in the next chapter

but his bracelet looks good on him


----------



## Sawako (Jul 7, 2006)

I know, I like his bracelet, but I feel that he needs to get rid of his true form to be fully freed from the curse, so I think he might have to get rid of it. ;_;

It's really bugging me on how everyone's been getting freed from the curse, especially Kureno because he was freed even before Fruits Basket started!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

there has to be a reason. i think she'll make what that reason is clear in the next few chapters

HI YACHIRU!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah, I hope they figure it out. My theory would be that Tohru is some kind of key, if it weren't for Kureno being free so early. Kureno basically ruins all the theories I could think of. XD

HI MOLEKAGE!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah.... kureno is kind of weird. he even kind of ruins his own pairing/happiness  poor arisa


----------



## Sawako (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, won't he be with Arisa now? They'll live happily ever after and have a little Arino or Kuresa or something!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

thats how it should be.... but remember kureno tells tohru that he still feels bad for akito. but if shigure steals akito away in the near future, then its all good

oh man yachiru you missed a crazy posting binge on the part of me, neko, and nuri


----------



## Sawako (Jul 7, 2006)

But they need their happy ending, otherwise that just sucks and I won't be satisfied with the ending.

I know I missed the posting binge. ;_; I was watching TV or sleeping at the time.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

fruits basket is too happy go lucky. no way anything ends badly, all the bad stuff already happened


----------



## Sawako (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah, it has to have a happy-go-lucky ending since that's just the kind of manga it is. Kureno and Arisa will be together, and everyone else will be with someone or just single and happy like Momiji (but no, Momiji will find someone. He has to. ;_.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

hm, remember how i said that tohru's hair seems really white to me? maybe brown hair tohru will show up for poor momiji


----------



## Sawako (Jul 7, 2006)

If only Fruits Basket could go on for a few more volumes, I would like a Tohru Twin come and fall in love with Momiji. But nope, it's going to end soon and there won't be enough time to expand on that. *sigh*


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

heck, i sure wouldn't complain if magical tohru comes out of no where


----------



## Sawako (Jul 7, 2006)

Me neither, but there just aren't enough chapters left.

I think a sequel to Fruits Basket should be made! Showing them all grown up, and a Tohru Twin coming to sweep Momiji off his feet!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

HAHAHAHHA excellent idea yachiru!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 7, 2006)

I really hope that She (I forget the name of the lady who makes Fruits Basket, what's her name again?) makes another manga after Fruits Basket! Maybe that's the new manga we can all obsess over and post about some more!

Most likely it'll be just as good as Fruits Basket, or maybe even better! And maybe Momiji will be in the manga for some reason.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 8, 2006)

She should make another manga in the same world as furuba and have it show the character's kids. Then it can have Momiji be with Tohru's daughter, although the age difference would be kind of alot. But there are people who like Kazuma/Hanajima so it wouldn't be a huge deal.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 8, 2006)

Momiji with Tohru's daughter? o_O That would be kind of strange. But yet again, I'm one of those people who are fans of Saki with Kazuma, so...

I would love it if she made a sequel to Furuba, but I wonder if she wants to continue in the Fruits Basket world, or if she wants to do something entirely different now. Or maybe she'll retire from making manga since she's probably made so much money off of Fruits Basket. BUT I HOPE NOT! I want more manga by her. ;_;

Does anyone know if she has earlier mangas that are any good?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 8, 2006)

sequel to furuba = love. just like sohma momiji = love

neko, did i ever ask who is your fav character? i wonder where nuri is!


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 8, 2006)

My favorite character would probably be kyo. I really like Hatsuharu too though.

I don't know much about her earlier mangas, are they even translated?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry, just got here late tonight.  I can't stay very long though.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 8, 2006)

i wasn't aware that she had earlier manga... but they can't be bad if they are like furuba! 

but i notice her art style gets noticabley better in furuba, so presumably they are not taht long or drawn that well


----------



## Sawako (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah, I noted how her art is different from the earlier chapters. I like the new style better. She's really improved.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 8, 2006)

hm, i still haven't made a banner for the fruiting project. bad me.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 8, 2006)

I like the new art better too.  I know a lot of people who preferred the old syle better.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 8, 2006)

really? the only thing i like more about the old style is that it was more humorous


----------



## Sawako (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah, the old style was good for early on because it helped with the humor. But as the story got darker, the new artwork looked better and just fit better with the story.


----------



## JJ (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't think manga writers are ever really satisfied with their artwork at least that's what I hear in general.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah, I wonder if anyone is ever satisfied with any of their work. Like I wonder if She (what is the Fruits Basket mangaka's name? I can never remember) is satisfied with her art and work.

Like, I'm never satisfied with projects and essays and stuff that I have to do for school, but most of the time I get an A or A- on it, so apparently it's good, but I'm never satisfied with it. 

I think everyone is unsatisfied with their work.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 8, 2006)

there is always room for improvement in any creative work 

i wonder what kureno's transformation looked like...


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 8, 2006)

I would have liked to have seen it at least once.  They should have done a flashback of some kind.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 8, 2006)

its not too late! still a few chapters left!

hi nuri!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 8, 2006)

hi molekage.  I'm glad I caught you for at least a bit tonight.  I already missed traci.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 8, 2006)

yeah... poor traci is kind of sick  i hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 8, 2006)

Yep.  Hopefully, she doesn't stay sick too long.  

I love your avi btw.  I need to get to 1000 post so I can use a larger one too.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

haha. i can help you out tonight 

but i'm going to be gone for half an hour, and then i'll be back 

nuriel you got any good furuba fanart?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2006)

Not at the moment.  I'm not at my computer.  I will poke around and see what I can find though.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

nah, don't need to. i was just wondering. you seem to have a good supply of OP fanart


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2006)

traci sent me a bunch.  Like around 2000 fanart from one piece.  I still haven't made it through all of them yet.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

hay sus thats a lot

someday i want to draw some really famous fanart that traci can distribute


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2006)

I wish I could draw at all......I could take up fanfics instead.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

oooooohhhhh. you know what would be cool? a wedding fanfic! you should do one with kyo and tohru


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2006)

That would be cute.  I'll have to come up with something if the manga doesn't have enough closure for me.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

yeah... i don't think you;ve read the ending of ranma, but my personal feel was that it didn't end with enough closure. i'm heavily considering drawing a fancomic for the end i want someday


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2006)

That's a good idea.  From what I have heard about it, the ending was left kinda open.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

i need to become ten times the artist i am then. hard work. i'm lazy 

so how are you nuri?


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 9, 2006)

You guys post fast, like every two minutes or something.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah, we get a lot of practice.  

500th post for me!  I'm glad its in the furuba thread.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

haha, hey neko! its kind of our replacement for instant messages 

neko, you've been posting a lot recently. where were you before?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2006)

We are starting to get a few more people in this thread.  It's nice.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

i'm surprised more people from the FC don't post here, like kire. i wonder why that is.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2006)

A lot of them aren't as far as we are.  I think they are afraid of getting spoiled.   But, some of them have popped in now and again.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't know, that is kind of weird. There seems like there's a lot of people in the FC too.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2006)

There are quite a few members.  We have seen a few of them post in here though.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

i'll bet its cause they are afraid of me. i talk to much.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm sure thats not it.....

But, hopefully we didn't scare 'em to bad.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 9, 2006)

Maybe it's not so much afraid as not having time to type in between you two.  Then again, maybe that's just me, I'm a slow typer.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

hehe, yep.

was this thread moving this fast before i discovered the wonder called furuba?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2006)

Not quite this fast.  Yachiru and I have been on this thread for a while though.  It's nice that this thread has picked up so much.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

cool. too bad yachiru isn't on right now. it seems like the convos are always between only two of us three


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2006)

Pretty much.  I can't remember us ever all three being online at the same time.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

i think it happened once. remember when we were discussing about momiji and getting a girl? we do this a lot, but i'm sure one of those times we actually were together.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2006)

lol, that discussion has come up a lot hasn't it?  Poor Momiji really does need a girl though.....


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

is there honestly no girl left outside of kagura? there HAS to be! kimi maybe?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2006)

kimi?  I don't remember who that is......refresh my memory please.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 9, 2006)

Even if there was another girl left it seems kind of late to put them together now. Plus did he like Tohru or something? If he didn't like her then maybe he already has a girlfriend that could be introduced.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2006)

^^Yeah, it is a little late now.  After our TohruxKyo wedding fanfic, we'll have to write one where Momiji gets a girl.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 9, 2006)

Maybe he can meet someone at Kyo/Tohru's wedding.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

kimi is the really bouncy girl in the student consel that used to hit on yuki a LOT


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2006)

lol, yeah.  I forgot about her.  

Yep, you're right neko that would be a good idea.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

kimi kind of has the right personality that would work with momiji imo.

night nuri and neko! i'm tired. zzz


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2006)

Yep.  Goodnight molekage!   I'm heading off as well.  See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 9, 2006)

Night Molekage, Nuriel! I'm getting off too.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 9, 2006)

Gosh, you guys always post a lot when I'm off the computer and watching TV or sleeping. I keep missing out on the convos. XP Last night I was watching 50 First Dates on USA. I love that movie. <3

But please don't put Momiji with Kimi. She annoys me too! Wow, a lot of people in the student council annoy me. Machi... Kimi...

I know I've probably said this a thousand times already, but Momiji really needs a girl! I feel so bad for him! I suck at fanfic writing, but maybe I'll try to write on where he gets a girl.


----------



## DeadBoy (Jul 9, 2006)

Son_Pan said:
			
		

> ugh.
> 
> i.hate.fruits.basket.





haha.your.spacebars.broken.too.huh


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

^ when was that ever posted? i kind of remember that but that must have been ages ago

yachiru! . no to kimi too? but thats like the last single girl...


----------



## Sawako (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm sorry, but Momiji is just too good for Kimi. XP *sigh* But I guess I would be okay with it, but I seriously think he could do better. Much better.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

i like kimi. shes funny. but tohru sets the bar REALLY high...


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 9, 2006)

Kimi is kind of funny, but I agree Momiji is too good for her since she's always going after a lot of guys.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

ok, so does that leave ANY remotely main female characters at all? kimi's the last single one i could think of...

what kind of girl for momiji? bouncy? fun? gloomy?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 9, 2006)

A Tohru clone! 

Actually, I'm not too sure what kind of girl could be with Momiji. Well, first of all she has to like bunnies, since Momiji is the rabbit of the zodiac. And she should probably have a personality like Momiji's which would attract him to her, but also be calm, kind and loving to him. He only deserves the best, afterall.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

i actually think someone who is more gloomy on the outside would be better for momiji. he seems to be the type who wants to spread happiness around. i think that as he evolved, he became more of a supporter character than his initial little kid whom everyone is looking after. it would do him well to find someone that he could support initially and then reap what he invested in.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well there's still Kagura. That would seem weird though. I don't know what kind of girl would be good. Someone kind of like him might be cute though like that has both fun and serious moments. Maybe I think that because the main girl he's really seen interacting with is Tohru and she's kind of like that.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh you have a point, Molekage. He does seem like someone who would want to spread joy around. Maybe a gloomy character might be best. One who looks eactly like Tohru.

And neko, we've considered Kagura before, but they just don't seem like a good couple, plus I don't like her. XP


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

you know, is till don't get how a gloomy guy like yuki gets the gloomy girl machi. it seems like a bad idea to me.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't think they'd make a good couple either. A gloomy character with him would be kind of good though. A lot of the relationships in the series seem to have to do with helping the other person so that would probably work.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

a lot of relationships in real life should be people helping each other out. too bad most people don't realize it these days, which is probably why divorce is so high. 

what about hana and shisou?


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think hana and shishou would be so cute together. There's just something I like about that couple (especially if I ignore the age thing) but the author did say about Kyoko/Katsuya that if there's love age doesn't matter so it should be okay. Although I'm not sure sometimes in the series whether Kazuma/Hana is supposed to be a joke or not.


----------



## JJ (Jul 9, 2006)

Kagura I would like to see with someone new. I don't know if that would be addressed. I hope Kazuma/Hana isn't a joke.  Hana seems to show wisdom at times that is far beyond her age.  I know there's the age difference, but who knows?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 9, 2006)

I really don't care about the age difference between Shishou and Saki. I like them together, plus Saki needs to be married into the Sohma family so her, Tohru, and Arisa can all be related to each other.

If Saki isn't with Shishou, who else would bring her into the family? Momiji? Hmm... I wonder if Saki and Momiji would make a good couple? They are my two favorite characters (well, Kyo comes before Saki in my favorite character ranking, but whatever), so maybe they should be together! But they haven't shown much interaction between the two of them.

And yeah, it's weird how Yuki and Machi are two gloomy characters together. That's another reason why I haven't liked them together (of course, I just don't like Machi in the first place, so...)


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't mind the age difference between hana and shishou.  They could be really good together.  And since he dealt with Kyo's curse for so long.  Hana's wave thing shouldn't weird him out at all.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

does kyo ask shisou if he is a pedo? or is it tohru's mom to the dad?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2006)

lol I don't remember that happening at all.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't remember anyone asking if anyone was a p*d*p****, but most likely that would've been people asking Tohru's dad that, since he was marrying Kyoko when she was so young.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 9, 2006)

wait, yeah, it was between tohru's mom and dad

ARGH. we were almost online at the same time


----------



## Sawako (Jul 9, 2006)

You were only off by a minute! Aww.

I'm really forgetful when it's only half an hour later, and I can't remember if I just went off the site after posting that or not. XP


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 10, 2006)

I love the chapters in the manga with Katsuya and Kyoko. They're probably my second or third favorite couple in the series. The chapters on how they met were really cute, but it was sad too knowing what eventually happened to them.

Does anybody else like them?


----------



## Candice (Jul 10, 2006)

What happened to Tohru's dad?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



he dies of a cold, which is why tohru makes such big deals out of colds


----------



## JJ (Jul 10, 2006)

Those little tidbits make me understand parts of an FB character.  They have a lot of emotional layers.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah, I really like backstories and those little tibits because I can understand the characters better, which can come in handy.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 10, 2006)

furuba is the epitome of character based story. the depth that they explore all characters is unparalleled in anything i've read.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 10, 2006)

I know. Fruits Basket is so wonderful when it comes to being character driven. The plot is only a small part of the story. It's mainly about Tohru and the other characters.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 10, 2006)

i think its the only thing i've seen that can make minor characters be more than one dimensional. its great!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 10, 2006)

I know. I'm surprised that I know so much about the minor characters. Normally I don't care about minor characters, but I care about them in Fruits Basket!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow, check it out.  We are all online at the same time.  

At least for a few minutes before I go back to work.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome, we're online at once! Even though I didn't really check the thread right away. And hopefully you're still here. But I don't think you are. ._.

I think Kagura might end up with a fat boy because he's a pig and technically she's a pig too since she's the boar of the zodiac. XD


----------



## Molekage (Jul 10, 2006)

gah. i just missed nuri again....  just stepped out to print something and... 

hey yachiru, whats up?

kagura will end up with the hot dog champion eater guy


----------



## Sawako (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Molekage!

YES. Kagura should end up with a hot dog eating champion! That would be awesome.

Plus, think of it this way, if Kagura gets mad and hits him with all her strength, there's a possibility that it'll just bounce off his stomach. I think it's perfect.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 10, 2006)

but the japanese hot dog guy is pretty skinny, ne?

or she could end up with a psyciatrist.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, this guy could eat American hot dogs!
And, I've never seen a Japanese hot dog before so I don't know how big or small they are.

Haha, Kagura does need a psychiatrist. How about she ends up with a fat, hot dog eating psychiatrist?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 10, 2006)

oh, i ment the guy from japan who eats hot dogs is kind of skinny 

awwww, poor kagura is just getting the shaft here.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh, the hot dog eating guy from Japan is skinny? I didn't know that.

Well, Kagura doesn't get much because I don't like her. She doesn't deserve the best. *pats Kagura* It's okay. I'm sure SOMEONE likes you.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 10, 2006)

I missed everyone.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 10, 2006)

NURI! hi!

 now yachiru isn't here...


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 11, 2006)

We were so close earlier.....


----------



## Molekage (Jul 11, 2006)

nuri, how long are you going to be up? maybe yachiru will be on if w say late enough


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 11, 2006)

I will be online for a bit longer.  I am trying to get everything updated in the Luffy FC.  They got the ownership changed over.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 11, 2006)

ah, i see. nice redo of your sig btw 

i really like the furuba logo now


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks.  I'm still not happy w/the Luffy FC banner though.  I want to get a slightly larger one.  So it is about the same size as my momiji banner ().


----------



## Molekage (Jul 11, 2006)

did you make the luffy banner? cause it looks awesome


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 11, 2006)

Heavens no.  I'm no where near that good.  I've only ever made like one banner.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 11, 2006)

hm, looks like OP alliance banner is in the works courtesy of tsuuga. on more fruit basket business, only 9 more days till the new chapter


----------



## Sawako (Jul 11, 2006)

Molekage, I love your avatar. XD


----------



## Molekage (Jul 11, 2006)

same to you to yachiru! kawaii!!!

sasuke + matrix = uber

can we make it? 9 days?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks. ^^

We survived a month waiting on a KYOXTOHRU chapter. I think we'll be fine with 9 days.

But wow, only 9 days? This chapter seems to be coming faster than the other one!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 11, 2006)

yeah, the wait seems soooo much shorter.

its been said before but...

MORE TOHRU X KYO IN THIS CHAPTER


----------



## JJ (Jul 11, 2006)

A new chapter so quickly? I just watched the FB episode when Tohru gets sick. Tohru and Kyo - you could just tell how he felt by the way he looks at her.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, the next chapter comes out on the 20th, so it's soon!

Aww, I'm sure Kyo has loved Tohru ever since he was a child and was friends with Kyoko. It was just meant to be.

edit: Hey, it turns out that Takaya-sensei (YES. I finally learned Her name!) is already starting to plan a new manga. Which means that even if Fruits Basket is over, we might be able to obsess over this one!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 11, 2006)

I like everyone's new avi's.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks! I like yours too, Nuriel. Luffy is awesome!

Which reminds me that I need to catch up on One Piece. I'm only on chapter 130 something. XD I've got a long way to go.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 12, 2006)

Yep, you do have a lot of catching up to do.   

Btw, what is your avi from?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 12, 2006)

bleach... zaraki's vice captian. i think her name is yachiru


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 12, 2006)

lol, I need to catch up on bleach.  I haven't read it in quite a while.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup, that's Yachiru. Yachiru is my favorite character in Bleach, which is also why I changed my username to Yachiru. ^^

Hey Nuriel, weren't you talking about changing your username to Momiji before? Are you actually going to do it or no?


----------



## Ram (Jul 12, 2006)

Do you buy the Viz Media copies in the stores, or do you read the scanslations?

If so, where could I download it from? thanks, that would be cool, because I've heard it's  good.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 12, 2006)

What's the Fruiting Project?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 12, 2006)

Neko: The Fruiting Project is our name for a Fruits Basket Pimping Project that we were talking about starting, but we haven't gotten around to doing so. XD

Was there an MSN group that had them online? I never found one.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 12, 2006)

i found something called a role play thingy.... i guess no manga.

ok.fruiting project. how does this work


----------



## Kin (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a question about this serie,

for myself, I became a Fruit Basket fan a year ago, and I bought myself a wall poster and the episodes 1/25 (or 26, can't really remember )

But - I was wondering, is there any difference in the manga? o_O (Yes, I know, there is more shown in the anime then manga, but that's not the point)


----------



## Molekage (Jul 12, 2006)

not really. for the most part, the manga is identical to the show. the anime tends to fillerize some parts, ie momiji never sings the song to tohru in the hot spring. also, the anime makes tohru look bad in the final two eps. tohru never has yuki, hana, or arisa when she goes after tohru. she just does it by herself.

the anime wanted to make the final pairings yuki tohru and kagura kyo. kagura is shown in a much more positive light at the end of the anime. kagura actually couldn't stand kyo's form, instead of asking yuki to go after him.

manga is better imo


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 12, 2006)

For the most part the manga and anime were close.  The ending of the anime though was off quite a bit.  Also, the manga keeps going way beyond the anime did.  You really should check out the manga, its really good.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 13, 2006)

new chapter countdown... 8 days...

nuts, i missed nuriel


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2006)

Only 6 more days!

Wow, time sure flies fast when you're having fun in this thread.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 14, 2006)

yachiru, haven't seen you in two days. was it because of forum lag?


----------



## JJ (Jul 14, 2006)

That was the one disappointing thing about the anime was that they didn't show Tohru going after Kyo on her own. I wonder if that was why the anime was stopped was because of that disagreement. I read that the author and the anime creators had a disagreement on the anime and that was why it never went beyond 26 episodes. 

If I'm wrong, please let me know. There's always all kinds of rumors and stuff out there.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 14, 2006)

exactly why the anime wasn't as good. tohru doesn't look as good, and shes arguably the coolest and most influential female character ever


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2006)

I wasn't really on two days ago, my yesterday I couldn't get past the front page with the lag, which is why I didn't post in here. 

And I agree that it sucks that suddenly Tohru needed all this help to get to Kyo. That's one of the big scenes that showed that Tohru cared more about Kyo than Yuki, and they just ruined it. It made Tohru look really weak, which is why I've never liked the anime. 

Plus it seems like the anime producers were YukixTohru fans, since they showed more YukixTohru scenes than they did TohruxKyo scenes. I know if I started off with the anime, I would've been rooting for YukixTohru at first.

That could be why there was only one season. You never know.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 14, 2006)

definately tohru yuki fans. silly, misguided fools


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2006)

They must be kicking themselves after reading the last chapter. 

I also think they were KyoxKagura fans too since Kagura just wasn't as annoying in the anime. I don't like Kagura, but yet again, if I started with the anime, I think I would've liked her a bit more.

*sigh* Silly anime producers.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 14, 2006)

remember how kagura actually cared about kyo regardless of his form? definately pushing that pairing. gr. kyo tohru ftw. i hope they kick themselves after the next chapter. more kyo and tohru!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, I remember that part too. Isn't she afraid of Kyo's other form in the manga? (I really need to start rereading it. XD I'm forgetting all these little details.)

The anime producers better shoot themselves for promoting the wrong couple. XP


----------



## Molekage (Jul 14, 2006)

she is very afraid. thats why she thinks her feelings are just pity. i think she eventually thinks she had real feelings later, though.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2006)

She has to have real feelings to hit Tohru with her full strength when Tohru was talking about how she loved Kyo back in chapter 114. You wouldn't do something like that out of pity love.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry, I couldn't log on yesterday.  I was having problems w/the forum. 

But, anyway I heard a rumor on the web on a furuba ml that 130 would be the last chapter....anyone else heard this?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 14, 2006)

nope

OMG WE ARE ALL ON AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow, its been a while!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 14, 2006)

wait... yachiru signed off. but we know it in our hearts

none of us has a furuba avy anymore. oh well

IT BETTER NOT BE THE LAST CHAPTER


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2006)

I've just been distracted w/ One Piece fcs lately so my avi matches.  But, if furuba ends soon, I'll have to do another avi in honor of it.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm on now!

And I hope it's not the last chapter. That would suck. D:


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2006)

I just can't see them putting all the loose ends together that quickly.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2006)

Same here. Unless it's an extending chapter, like 100 pages or something. That's just a rushed ending if the next chapter is the last and it's the regular 30 pages!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, I think two more chapters would fill up the next volume.  So, maybe thats where people got the idea from.  I would rather their be at least a few more chapters to not rush the ending.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 14, 2006)

yeah, she can't possibly do that much well.

i'm off for... half an hour! sorry to break up our trio


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2006)

Actually, I just remember I read online that Takaya only wanted Fruits Basket to be 130 chapters, which is where everyone is getting the idea from. But if it's not an extended chapter, I feel like we should've had another month break in between this chapter and the last chapter, since 2 weeks probably isn't enough time to draw an extended chapter.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2006)

^^That sounds more likely.  Because I thought we were still one chapter short of a full volume.  So hopefully, there are at least two more.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2006)

I hope there are two more, but we'll see after this next chapters comes out! Six more days!

I hope there aren't any typos in the last chapter though, like how Death Note ended with "Death Note is end." in English. And everyone picked at that for a while. *sigh*

Why do good manga have to end?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 14, 2006)

more furuba for the win. only a few more days...


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, only a few more days!

Seriously, this chapter is coming a lot faster than the last chapter. I know that had a month wait to it, but it felt like I was waiting a year for it. XP


----------



## Molekage (Jul 14, 2006)

wait, so did we ever figure out if there was indeed a single girl for momo?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah the wait for 129 was really long.  I'm going to be really disapointed if 130 is the end.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2006)

Nope, poor Momiji is just too good for the single girls in Fruits Basket. XP


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't think there is anyone suited for him in the manga, besides Tohru that is.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, I feel so bad for him. ;_; Especially since I just fell in love with his character when I first met him and he isntantly became my favorite, so I've always felt attached to him.

I think Momiji should be with either you or me, Nuriel. XP We're good enough for him.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 14, 2006)

oooh, he is one lucky guy!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Yeah, I feel so bad for him. ;_; Especially since I just fell in love with his character when I first met him and he isntantly became my favorite, so I've always felt attached to him.
> 
> I think Momiji should be with either you or me, Nuriel. XP We're good enough for him.



*blush*  

Agreed.  

I just noticed your rep was unsealed Yachiru.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, I unsealed it because I missed the green squares. For a while I liked seeing the black square more, but I missed the green ones! So I set it so it'd sow my rep again.

Yes, Momiji is one lucky guy. He only deserves the best!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2006)

When did you change it?  I only noticed it today.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 14, 2006)

imho, nuri and yachiru are the best


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2006)

I changed it a few days ago.

XP Yes, we're the best for Momiji! And if you were interested in him too, Molekage, you'd be good for him too!

Who's your favorite character in Fruits Basket, Molekage?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2006)

Poor momiji needs all the love he can get.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 14, 2006)

tohru and kyo 

momiji is awesome tho


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2006)

Well, at least you agree that Momiji is awesome even if he's not your favorite!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 14, 2006)

yes, he is really good looking after he grows up. and he is SOOOO good to tohru


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2006)

^^This is true.  I love KyoxTohru but, I have a fondness for MomijixTohru as well.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 14, 2006)

since tohru is totally awesome, and momiji is so good with her, so momiji is teh roxors. i'm still pissed she didn't make a character for him


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, I know.  I was hoping she would.  It would have been nice just to have a small teaser.  They didn't need to focus on the pairing, like Ritsu and the editor.  I guess I'll just have to settle for fanfics.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, I'm so mad that Momiji isn't with anyone. If he's paired with Kagura, since she's the only other zodiac without anyone, I'm going to be extremely pissed at the ending!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2006)

I wouldn't want a couple to be just thrown together just to have a couple.  It wouldn't make much sense.  I'm happy if he ends up just being closer to his family.  Especially his little sister.


----------



## JJ (Jul 14, 2006)

I just thought I'd state for the record that I saw the anime first and actually had a feeling that it was going to be KyoxTohru.  When I read the manga and saw that my suspicions were true, I was very happy about it. 

I'm glad that Momiji and Tohru sang that song in the anime. That was cute.

Yeah I think the best thing for Momiji is hopefully to be reunited with his family.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2006)

My feelings exactly.  I think it is what he needs.  Being cast aside by his mother truly hurt him, hopefully he gets a second chance at a relationship with her.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2006)

^I know, that song in the anime was adorable!

Yeah, I'm sure Momiji's happy ending will be that they explain to Momiji's mom that she's actually his mom and that they just erased all her memories and stuff, then Momo will finally have her big brother, especially she even said that she wanted Momiji as a big brother a few volumes back.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2006)

Yachiru, you do such a good job at guessing how the manga should end.  It would be nice if it ended in all the ways you have said.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks!

Yeah, I hope that it'll end the way that I've been hoping. So far my prediction about Kyo (the fact that he would be freed from the curse last chapter and would realize it when he hugged Tohru) was correct, so I'm hoping that this about Momiji will come true too! Even if he doesn't have a romantic love, he deserves family love!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2006)

That would make sense for him.  But, I don't see how much they can squeeze into the few chapters that are left.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2006)

Me neither. Especially since they need to take care of everyone else too!

That's why I'm rooting for a 100-page chapter minimum as the last chapter. And no wasted space. So they can somehow squeeze everyone's end in there and everyone can live happily ever after.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2006)

100 pages.  We can only pray.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm wishing and wishing and wishing for 100 pages. That would be wonderful.

Although it'll take a while before we get a summary/translation for it though. 

And I'm off to watch TV. I don't know if I'll be back on. It was fun actually having all three of us on!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2006)

See ya Yachiru.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 15, 2006)

aww, i missed saying goodbye to yachiru. and nuri apparently.

so next... friday?

we should bet about the next time all three of us are on


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 15, 2006)

lol It doesn't happen often so, who knows when it'll happen again.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh hey, I've caught Nuriel on! That's 2 out of 3!

And also: 2 + 3 = 5, and there's 5 more days until the next chapter! </math nerdiness>


----------



## Molekage (Jul 16, 2006)

hm, i have a fruit question. do you guys ever wonder why the sohma's are cursed? is there an actual deity in furuba?


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 16, 2006)

Chapter 117 is out get it at tokyotosho.com


----------



## Molekage (Jul 16, 2006)

saawweettt. thanks gutsu!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 16, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Oh hey, I've caught Nuriel on! That's 2 out of 3!
> 
> And also: 2 + 3 = 5, and there's 5 more days until the next chapter! </math nerdiness>




I can't wait.  The last few chapters have been out fairly quickly on the web, so hopefully this one is the same.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 17, 2006)

in a couple of hours, just THREE more days. nuri, yachiru, its a race to see who gets the raw first this time. i won last time


----------



## Ginnylin (Jul 17, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> hm, i have a fruit question. do you guys ever wonder why the sohma's are cursed? is there an actual deity in furuba?


 I have never thought about this before.. i had just taken it for granted LOL

maybe... that zodiac story (i.e. God's banquet) is what we are meant to believe? I think it's possible that it didnt start off as a curse, but then... the Sohma's attitude towards it changed? It may have started off making them feel superior... powerful? But over time, people grew to feel them. That's why they have become so isolated and over-protective.

But i have thought about why the Cat be cursed so much worse than anyone else. Maybe the manga will reveal all? Does God hate cats!?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 17, 2006)

well, going along the lines of the story, the cat just gets curse cause kami is trying to be nice to the others at the expense of the cat...

man, just read 117 for the first time. its really dark.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 17, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> in a couple of hours, just THREE more days. nuri, yachiru, its a race to see who gets the raw first this time. i won last time




  I can't wait!!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

argh, i keep missing you nuri!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 18, 2006)

And I kept missing you two!

Well, I just downloaded 117. It's time to reread it! <3


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

yeah, i need that cleaned. i'm going to make a kyo tohru bg from that chapter when its cleaned.

i'm alright, just been drawing a lot. and coloring a lot. i think you don't watch one piece, but if you liked ffx, maybe you can take a look


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

yay! you can join me an nuri in the OP fanculb. theres some other awesome people there that you'd probably like.

er, 12....6? i think


----------



## Sawako (Jul 18, 2006)

Alright, I'll go join the One Piece FC!

And I need to catch up. XD

Wait, their first kiss happened in 126? I thought it was earlier. Too bad I don't save the RAWs on my computer, otherwise I could check. ><


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

i was wrong, i checked its 122, i'm pretty sure


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

they are getting really close. almost, almost!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

yeah, but they need to catch up first. two days yachiru! are you going to win this time


----------



## Sawako (Jul 18, 2006)

*shrug* Probably not. I think I'm still going to be reading One Piece as the RAW comes out and I won't notice. XD

I'll just watch the competition between you and Nuriel. Who can win?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

place your bets, place your bets

i think since i crawl on these forums so much (my post count has almost caught up to you . i need a life) that i'll beat nuri by default


----------



## Sawako (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, you spend too much time on here. XP I've noticed your post count increasing faster and faster. You're close to beating me, who doesn't post much on here.

So I bet that you will win, Molekage! What do I get if I win? XD


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

hm... not much i can give you on a forum =P. i can make you a sig (but somehow i don't think you'd want that XD) or an avy, or rep. but i somewhat frequently give you rep anyway


----------



## Sawako (Jul 18, 2006)

XD It's okay, I was just joking about a prize. 

I just can't believe it's only two days away. 129 seemed to take 20 years to come out. XD


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

good thing tohru and kyo are resolved. you know, i don't really care what else gets resolved (seeing how there is currently no girl for momiji ). i just want more tohru and kyo. i think its kind of sad that there is so little of that during the entire series


----------



## Sawako (Jul 18, 2006)

I know, I really want more KyoxTohru. I really don't care about anyone else right now! (besides for Momiji!)


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

i kind of want manga ova, i dunno what they are called. you know what i mean, just random character sketches.

yachiru, when did you get into one piece? how do you like it? (cause me and nuri are stark raving mad about it)


----------



## Sawako (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh yeah, I hope they have random character sketches!

And about One Piece, I actually got into it back into May, but I didn't read much of it because I've been catching up with other manga and anime (like xxxHOLiC, FMA, HunterxHunter), but now I'm reading One Piece, and it's awesome! The story just keeps getting better and better! I'm obsessed.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

ooh, awesome! btw, traci-nee is online now on the OP thread. if you haven't talked to her before, you should! but i notice you aren't on


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

ITS OVER???? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

ru-chan, tell me it isn't so 

edit: wait wait i just saw your end note. i was about to cry


----------



## Sawako (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, luckily it isn't over yet! But another long month wait for the next chapter. Maybe the next one will be the final chapter though. ._.

I'm still hoping for my 100 page chapter.


*Spoiler*: _130_ 



But I was right again! Kyo did throw away his bracelet!

But wow, I wasn't expecting everyone to get free all at once. I wonder why the others (Kureno, Momiji, Hiro) got free earlier than the rest? And I'm not counting Kyo since he was basically freed at the same time as the rest, we just saw him get free first.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

amen. ru-chan i'm all emo now. argh. so beautiful! AND WE GOT MORE TOHRU KYO


----------



## Sawako (Jul 18, 2006)

I know. I wanted to cry as I was looking at the scans. ;___;

BUT YAY FOR MORE KYO AND TOHRU. Hopefully there will be more of them in the next chapter...


----------



## JJ (Jul 18, 2006)

I squealed like a schoolgirl!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

hey jania! my eyes started filling up 

i wonder how nuri will react?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't know really how to respond right now.  I can't believe this chapter......

I loved Ayame's part.  lol, I'm having trouble coming up w/good observations on this chapter.  I'm a little sad to know that we are this close to the end.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

argh. i can't see your post nuri, post for BLASTING THROUGH!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, it was being difficult for a sec....


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

NURI! 

looks like ru-chan showed us up . at first i thought it was the end. i almost teared up...


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm glad there is at least one more chapter.  This one made me kinda happy and sad at the same time.  I loved to see everyone's reactions, especially ayame's (like I said).  I would have liked to have seen Momiji in this chapter, didn't they show everyone but him?  Unless I missed him somewhere.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

hm, i didn't notice. i was flying by the pages to sfast in utter disbelief.

oh, nuri, yachiru is a OP fan too! we tend to follow each other around


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah, she joined my Luffy fc!  I was happy, now hopefully we can chat in there too.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

yeah, we were talking on the OP fc earlier today 

what do you think the last FB chapter is going to be? i'm thinking the banquet. or a timeskip


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

I would love a timeskip, but I'm guessing a banquet.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

yeah. oh, we ggot to get traci into the manga. i might have convinced her to read it earlier today


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

i think akito is so messed up because of her mom. and her dad. if people had just treated her normally and allowed her to make friends normally...


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah, for the ending I really want to see a timeskip.

And i was sad that Momiji wasn't in this chapter. HOW COULD YOU LEAVE HIM OUT?!

*goes back to One Piece to get mind off of that*


----------



## JJ (Jul 19, 2006)

I was so caught up in a certain couple that I forgot about Momiji. I hope he makes an appearance soon.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

He has to be in the next chapter! If he's not, I'll be very sad.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

is there a character poll somewhere? who do the fans like most? it seems to me that momiji is a fan favorite, so...


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

I've never seen a character poll, but I've actually met a lot of Kyo fans at my school. I was the only one that I met who's favorite was Momiji (until I met Nuriel ^^).


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

hm, interesting. i wonder where one would find a character poll. i guess furuba isn't that big

yeah, i'd think kyo and tohru are the fav of furuba fans, but i too hope that our beloved bunny makes his appearance


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

Furuba is one of the most popular manga here in America, so it's probably the same in Japan. There has to be a character poll around here somewhere... *goes to look on Google*


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

yeah, i heard that it is popular in us. do you know how expensive the manga is?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

That's why I never buy manga. It's too expensive! I borrow manga, like Fruits Basket, from the library since I can't afford any. @_@

And I can't find an official one. ._. There's some nonofficial ones, like from other forums and stuff. And Kyo is the most popular in the ones I saw.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

ic ic. ah well. how does tohru do? tohru is the best 

ten bucks, like ranma. sigh, $280 is worth it on furuba but its still a lot. maybe ebay ?

ru-chan, thanks for the rep! it means a lot to me, to have good friends like you rep me


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh, no problem for the rep! You rep me all the time, it's the least I can do.

And it looks like I got you to Luminary. o_o Yay! *wants to get there since Luminary seems like a cool title* XP

And I found an official character poll! 

Just scroll down a bit until you see it. Momiji is #6! And Kyo is #1!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

1. Kyou Souma - 7725 votes (1)
2. Tohru Honda - 4680 votes (2)
3. Yuki Souma - 3134 votes (3)
4. Hatori Souma - 1498 votes (4)
5. Hatsuharu Souma - 1224 votes (6)
6. Momiji Souma - 1193 votes (8)
7. Kakeru Manabe - 1025 votes (-)
8. Ayame Souma - 928 votes (7)
9. Kureno Souma - 798 votes (-)
10. Shigure Souma - 741 votes (5)
11. Izusu/Rin Souma - 715 votes (-)
12. Saki Hanajima - 534 votes (9)
13. Ritsu Souma - 527 votes (-)
14. Kisa Souma - 495 votes (11)
15. Machi Kuragi - 358 votes (-)
16. Hiro Souma - 331 votes (-)
17. Kazuma Souma - 254 votes (12)
18. Akito Souma - 252 votes (13)
19. Arisa Uotani - 223 votes (16)
20. Kagura Souma - 211 votes (10)

 thought i'd post if for anyone who is interested. thanks ru-chan!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

No problem!

Hey, I was looking closer to the bottom of the list, and someone voted for Hatori's mom.

Uhh... when did we ever see Hatori's mom?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

hatori's mom? ergh.... um.... maybe there was a brief scene in some of those bubbly kana flashbacks with her in it?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

Maybe? I don't ever remember seeing her though.

And it's sad because Shigure's secretary isn't even on there!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

oh, the editor? it should be ok, ritsu will get her! everyone will have someone, even momiji (i hope )


----------



## JJ (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh I forgot about Ritsu and the editor. That's a pretty appropriate pairing.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah, I meant his editor. She's not on the poll. That's sad.

But at least, in the end, she has Ritsu.

Y'know, before I found out about Shigure and Akito, I wanted Shigure to end up with his editor. XDD That would've been torture for her though.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> 1. Kyou Souma - 7725 votes (1)
> 2. Tohru Honda - 4680 votes (2)
> 3. Yuki Souma - 3134 votes (3)
> 4. Hatori Souma - 1498 votes (4)
> ...




Wow, Kyo at #1 doesn't surprise me in the least bit.  I'm kinda surprised Hatori was as high as he was though.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the scans and summary. I never got to the end of the scans though since my computer is stupidly slow. I don't want the next one to be the last chapter though *cries*


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

I can't believe its almost over.  I'll be sad when it is.  I've been reading furuba for so long now.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

I know. ;_; It feels like yesterday I got into Fruits Basket, and now it's almost over! It's all grown up!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm going to be sad to see it end.  It's one of the few shojo manga I still read.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

lets gather all the artistic talent in this thread and the furuba fc and make a furuba fan comic


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

lol sounds like a plan.  But, I can't do the drawing part.  You might not be able to distinguish who anyone is.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

nuri, you write, right? i can kind of draw, but if i draw, this project would take... .about.... forever


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

I can write, yes.    lol we can do our own ending if they don't do everything we want to happen.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

AMEN 

or we can just... do waht we should do in OP fanclub. pirates kidnap mangaka and make them draw more, right?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

lol, we need to get Yachiru and make a plan.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi! I'm here!

So what's the plan? XD


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

We are needing to use our pirate skills, to kidnap the mangaka, to make her write more furuba.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

It sounds like a good plan!

And unfortunately I can't draw if we do want to do a fan comic, so I could help write!

Or just draw stick figures. XP


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

So, I guess were on the writing team together.    We'll need to recruit someone to assist poor mole w/ the drawing.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes, we'll have to find someone to help her write. 

Oh, and here is an example of my stick figures!



And that's before I got to the part where we find out it's actually Kyo's hat. XD And the girl is supposed to be my friend, who's another big KyoxTohru fan.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

That's great.  It could work though.  Have you ever seen the book Stick.  The whole thing is famous movie/book/historical scenes retold through stick figures.  Its hilarious.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

Stick? I haven't heard of it. Maybe I should go try and find it!

How about Molekage makes a nice fanart version of our wanted ending, and then I do the stick figure version? XDD


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

ru-chan, thats hilarious. did nu-chan tell you that we are the fruitateers


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

You should just to look at it.  Its really funny.  I could see a stick figure parody of famous furuba scenes.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

I saw that in the One Piece FC. XD Awesome name.

I like Fruits Basketeers too. XD

Oh, and Molekage, I asked this in the One Piece FC but I don't think you saw it: Can I call you Mu-chan so we can be Mu-chan, Nu-chan, and Ru-chan? XD


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

thats certainly fine with me! love it


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

Great idea.  Ru-chan!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

haha, we are totally silly. this is great 

i like the stick figure idea. its should ALL be anti yuki tohru and lots of kyo tohru


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks, Nu-chan. 

I love these nicknames. XD

And to stay on topic: I can't wait untl August 5th when the next chapter comes out! I feel like it's going to be another long month.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> haha, we are totally silly. this is great
> 
> i like the stick figure idea. its should ALL be anti yuki tohru and lots of kyo tohru




agreed.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes, of course it'll be all anti YukixTohru. This is OUR ending, plus the original ending has KyoxTohru anyway, so...

And also, I think we should have Tohru twin sweep Momiji off his feet! XD


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

Momiji will for sure need more panel time in our comic.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

actually, august 5th is only like... two weeks. its not to far. we can do it!

tohru with kage bunshin. oh the possibilities...


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes! Besides for KyoxTohru, he should be the main focus!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

that would kill our need to scrounge the FB world for girls for poor momiji. yay tohru clone!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm all for the Tohru clone.  

Aug 5th is a long way off.  What was everyones favorite part of the last chapter?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

August 5th just seems so far to me since it's next month even if it's only two weeks. 


*Spoiler*: _130_ 



And my favorite part of last episode was when everyone was freed and they were all crying. It made me want to cry with them. ;_;

And also the very end with that person, who I'm assuming is supposed to be the original God? That was cool too!


----------



## Haruno-san Sakura-chan! (Jul 19, 2006)

I've only read the first volume.   In the end, it's Kyo x Tohr?  It can't be so!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

kyo tohru 

i like how everyone had tears of joy


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _130_ 



My favorite part was when Ayame was freed and he reaches around Mine(sp?).  I loved that part.  




Haruno-san Sakura-chan! you just finished the first volume?  This manga gets really good stick w/it.  You won't be disapointed.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

hi sakura! you need to read more! will you be joining our conversation? if sso, we'll shut up about spoilers


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

At least we are using spoiler tags right now.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

or that  but... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



kyo x tohru isn't THAT big of a spoiler. wait. it kind of is


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

When I first started reading Furuba I was more TohruxYuki too.  But, then I just grew to like her w/Kyo more.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

Oops, Sorry for spoiling that for you H-san S-chan! Pretend you didn't see it!


*Spoiler*: _with chapter 130 spoilers!_ 



KyoxTohru is a big spoiler. XP Oh well.

And I thought the part with Ayame and Mine was really sweet. I just loved this whole chapter. And the last one! I don't know which one is my favorite chapter now!

No, 129 is. Definately. The KyoxTohru chapter!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

i guess shes not staying?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

I guess not.  I hope we didn't scare another one off.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

ru-chan, nu-chan, are we scary 

if shes hardcore yuki tohru we might have


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

I can see that.  

But, anyway.  Once you see some of the adorable scenes between tohru and Kyo you can't go back to yukixtohru.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

Nooo. Mu-chan, Nu-chan, did we scare off someone who possibly could've been Su-chan? 

If she stayed, I'm sure we could convert her to KyoxTohruism though. ^^


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

lol, I think we could.  Then all she would need is a healthy obsession w/Momiji and she'll fit in perfectly.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

yep, she might just be around. i might rep her to get her attention. i think i rep too much 

i hope my reps to you guys haven't lost their meaning. but i figure by now you know i'm kind of bouncy and really enjoy your company ^^


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes!

Although we still need to give Mu-chan such a big Momiji dose that Momiji will become her #1 favorite character, since I don't think it is right now.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

I love being repped by people I chat with.  It still has meaning.  

But, I also rep too much.  I can relate to you there.

As for Momiji, she is only in volume 1 so, she doesn't know him yet. She's missing out.


----------



## Haruno-san Sakura-chan! (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh, sorry.  I don't care about spoilers! In fact, I love spoilers! Who's Momiji?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

He's a character that is introduced in volume 3 maybe.  I'm not positive on that.  But see my sig to see who he is.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh, Momiji is another person who's cursed, but you'll meet him soon! He comes early on, maybe volume 2 or 3? I can't remember.

Really, you love spoilers! Well... *spoils like heck* XP Just kidding!

And Mu-chan: Don't worry, your reps haven't lost meaning! I like reps for the comments, so the more comments you leave me, the better!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

HI! can we call you su-chan? we are the three most frequent posters on this thread, and we're kind of bouncy 

what they said 

yeah, furuba is REALLY awesome. if you like it, you can post here with us


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

lol, it doesn't take much to get us going huh?  

 I hit 600 posts !!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

Not really! I get really hyper in this thread. Maybe it's your faults, Mu-chan and Nu-chan!

And can we call you Su-chan since your username is long?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

yeah, i think its cause we enjoy each others company a lot 

i wonder what would happen if we were all actually in a room together. i think the hyperness would hit max

su-chan's probably not use to the speed we post at. go firefox with ctrll + t!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

lol I think we are all a little more hyper in this thread.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh my, the world would explode if we were ever in the same room. Unless it was a padded room! Then we could bounce on the walls! 

And yeah, sorry Su-chan if we're posting too fast. I have a million tabs open with Firefox, plus I have the colorful tab extension so it's so pretty!

And so I don't go completely off topic about Fruits Basket: Momiji is my favorite character, then Kyo, then Hana-chan! Then Tohru.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

Obviously my favorite character is Momiji, then Ayame, Kyo, and Tohru.  

We are posting really fast tonight aren't we?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

wait, COLORFUL TAB extension????? SOUNDS SUGE!!!!! what skin do you use. i use ipox ^^

btw nu-chan, rd in the ranma thread asked us a question 

my favorites are tohru, kyo, momiji, and shigure in that order


----------



## Haruno-san Sakura-chan! (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah, you can call me Su-chan.  My favorite's Tohru, then Yuki, then Kyo.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

awesome. do you want us to slow down the pace? we would love to have you join us!

how'd you get into the series?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

Yay! Su-chan!

Oh, do you not like Shigure that much?

And Mu-chan: I just use the silver skin since it looks cool.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for joining us in here su-chan.  We are all huge furuba fans.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes we are, because Fruits Basket is one of the best!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah, it is in my top 5 favorite mangas.  Actually I think it would be in the top 2 or 3 for me.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

its just after ranma  and one piece. nuri, sorry to say this again, but i dubnno if you saw. theres a new poster in ranma thread. he/she looks cool 

EDIT: . j/k


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

*pokes Mu-chan's sig* How come Fruits Basket isn't listed on there then?

Fruits Basket is actually #5 for me now. It used to be #4 until One Piece came along and took first place, bumping everything down.

My top five anime/manga are One Piece, Bleach, Naruto, Tsubasa Chronicles, then Fruits Basket.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

1.  One Piece
2.  Naruto
3.  Fruits Basket
4.  Bleach
5.  Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

the REAL reason is that i'm to lazy to change it 

in terms of anime, i love full metal panic a tad more than furuba. it is so awesome, if you guys haven't seen it i'm sure you'd love it


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

I haven't read Full Metal Panic yet.  I'll grab the first volume when I buy more manga on Friday.  Payday.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

I haven't gotten into it yet. Maybe after I catch up with One Piece!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

oh, i dunno how the manga is, but if its FMP it HAS to be good. i was thinking about putting up some FMP ddls for my friend in texas. i could give those links to you two too


----------



## Sawako (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah, I'll download it when I catch up with One Piece.

And I have to go. My sister wants me to watch something on TV with her. Good night, everyone!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

just look for it on kick ass anime. fumoffu is a better starting point tho, it gets you into the characters better and makes the other series better 

yawn, i'm tired guys, so i'm going to take a nap. it was SO FUN posting with you two! i heart furubateers


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

See ya guys.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 20, 2006)

Just curious but are you guys on here all day or do you just post really fast?


----------



## GodofDeath (Jul 20, 2006)

who got 130 scans if ya do i want some pm me


----------



## Sawako (Jul 20, 2006)

GodofDeath, look a few pages back and I posted a link where you can download 130 RAW or just read it online. ^^

And neko: We just posted really fast last night. XP


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

oh. thats what he ment. go me... 

morning ru-chan!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

its ALMOST august 5th. is there any confirmation that 131 is the last chapter?

i don't get it, how could the raw be early though... i thought the chapter came out on th 20th ?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm just guessing that 131 would be the last chapter. Basically everything is resolved (except for Momiji and his family! D since everyone is free, so there's really nothing much left.

And don't ask me how we got the chapter so early. I just saw it out and I was like "WTF IT'S OUT I HAVE TO GET IT NOOOOW!" So I did.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

awww, thats not to happy. i don't want furuba to end 

ah, ok, sounds good. i won't ask questions either...

what should we call neko? we have a nu-chan. ku-chan or cu-chan maybe?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 20, 2006)

Probably Ku-chan! I like that better than Cu-chan, even though they're probably pronounced the same. The K looks cooler!

So are we the U-chan brigade now or something? XD

And yes, it's sad that Fruits Basket is ending. ;_;


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

its in honor of arisa. the uo-chan brigage 

i agree, i wonder what neko will think


----------



## Sawako (Jul 20, 2006)

Haha. Uo-chan gets her own brigade! Except we don't add o at the end or everything (like I'm not Ruo-chan), but it's close enough.

*shrug* We'll have to wait and see if Neko wants to be called Ku-chan or not.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

thats true. i changed my sig to reflect the uo-chan brigade 

are gangs common in japan? cause both uo and tohru's mom were in them..


----------



## Sawako (Jul 20, 2006)

I have no idea if gangs are common in Japan, since I've never been there myself. 

Maybe in the Fruits Basket world they are, and that's why both Uo-chan and Kyoko were in one?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

in that case, are we the uo-chan gang or brigade?

its interesting how every single character in furuba is connected in some way. i almost expect a divine conspiricy to come out and be explained in the last chapter


----------



## Sawako (Jul 20, 2006)

What sounds cooler? The Uo-chan Gang or The Uo-chan Brigade?

...Uo-chan Gang sounds cooler to me actually. XD

How about we have matching icons! XD But the only difference will be that it'll have our names on it, like Ru-chan or Mu-chan!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

what do you mean icons, like avys?

i could make us little sig things!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh yeah, I meant avatars. Avatars, icons, same thing.

Something like this for the avatar, maybe?: 
Then the name of whoever it is (Ru-chan, Mu-chan, Nu-chan) at the top?

And sigs would be awesome too!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

haha, that would be pretty excellent. lets ask nu-chan when she gets here 

would you be ok with sigs? 





			
				yu-chan said:
			
		

> I don't BELIEVE in having a signature.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah, I'm fine with sigs.

I actually put that there as an excuse to myself for never having a sig, since I have no skills in making one. XP


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

OH. do you want me to make you a sig, ru-chan? i made nuri one . just tell me what theme you want


----------



## Sawako (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh, you'll make me a sig? Sure!

Can I have a Nico Robin one? She rocks!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

of course!!!! i'll need to come up with a good one for you though... give me a couple days and i'll make one that you'll be proud of


----------



## Sawako (Jul 20, 2006)

Just take your time with it. You don't need to rush. You're the best, Mu-chan!

And so I don't go completely off topic: Fruits Basket rocks too!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

i'll also make us some user bar things. i've seen those a lot in the forums (tho they seem silly to me). i'll make them furuba themed ^_^

i was thinking of using our favorite characters plus a pic of uotoni with the mask on


----------



## Sawako (Jul 20, 2006)

Userbars? Hmm... I've never seen those before. But that'll be awesome! Furuba-themed ones would rock.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

ok, sounds good. i hope nuri likes this idea. lunch time ru-chan, i'll see you later!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh, I should be eating lunch soon, but I don't know what to eat. Bye, Mu-chan! And yes, I hope Nu-chan likes this idea.


----------



## xSpritedxAwayx (Jul 20, 2006)

ahh fruits basket is the BEST!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi! Another Fruits Basket fan!

edit: Here's 129 and 130 RAW, but high quality!

Download 316 here


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

RU-CHAN! you are almost ar 2300! you can do it!

oooo, thats for the high quality scans! good for backgrounds, ne?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 20, 2006)

There's a glitch. D: It says that you've replied, Mu-chan, but I can't see it!

edit: But now i can!

Yeah, I figured that you'd want them for backgrounds or something, so I shared them. ^^

Yeah, I'm at 2,300, but you're close too! You're about to surpass me! D:


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

ru-chan, if i make a kyo x tohru background, would you want to see it? sorry i haven't been posting. i've been doing my job


----------



## Sawako (Jul 20, 2006)

Sure, I'd like to see!

And it's okay, your job is supposed to come first. And I should be leaving soon anyway, so...


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

aw. its fun to talk to ru-chan! ok, i'm getting off work soon so i should be able to start on our user bars. i was thinking of making a something for one piece alliance too


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 21, 2006)

Do we have a name now?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

kind of. do you think we're beeing to clingy/silly? i wanted to make some userbars too .

i was rereading the last chapter. omg. so touching


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 21, 2006)

Not from what I read.  I didn't reread the whole conversation, do you mind filling me in?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

oh, pretty much we were just talking about fruits and stuff, and since we are all kind of ___-chan now, i suggested that maybe if neko wanted to get into this action, that we call her either ku-chan or cu-chan. so ru-chan joked that we were the _u-chan group, and i said its after uo-chan. so i said we were like a gang. leads to ru-chan saying we should have avys with this names leading to me saying userbars (to be a little more subtle). so yeah, thats whats going on


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 21, 2006)

You can call me ku-chan.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 21, 2006)

lol, I get it now.  Its a cute idea.  I've never had a user bar before.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

i honestly don't get the point of userbars. yet i'm designing one now. its kind of weird

ku-chan! hehe, i still like neko too 

ku-chan, are you caught up?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 21, 2006)

About the last chapter.  You're right it was very touching.  I need to read it again.  I hope the next chapter is as good.  But, how could it now be?  The last two chapters have been amazing.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

well, she made 130 as good as 129, and that is a HUGE accomplishment. 129 was so beautiful. i just reread that too. i love tohru and kyo. as good as ranma and akane...


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 21, 2006)

I loved 129.  Great chapter.  Seeing everyone else in 130 though made it great.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

i honestly have a hard time figuring out which chapter is better. the tearing off the bead thing was a GREAT tohru x kyo moment, but so was the hug of kawaii in 129... what do you think nu-chan?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 21, 2006)

I forgot about tearing off the beads, that was the best moment.  Tohru had tears in her eyes.  I think that was the best moment.  Followed for me, by Ayame and Mine.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 21, 2006)

129 is probably my favorite chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved 130 too, but I think 129 was better because it had more Kyo/Tohru. I was wondering if the author was going to have time to show them all being released in just a couple chapters, so I thought it was so cool to have the whole chapter on them being freed. I loved the part when Kyo just ripped off his bracelet.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree ku-chan.  If it wasn't such a major spoiler i'd want a banner or sig made from it.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

so. awesome. me an ru-chan were talking about making a wallpaper from just these scenes.i really like the idea


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh yeah, that would be a spoiler to have in a sig. I didn't realize that, I'm stupid. haha


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 21, 2006)

I guess you could have it in your sig.  As long as you used spoiler tags.  But, people would probably look anyway.   Then, get mad.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 21, 2006)

They would really get mad? That's weird. Personally I love spoilers, so I wouldn't care.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

guh. i hate people who do that. just make a bunch of spoiler tags. a person with short attention span like me will just start clicking

i realized that spoilers in sigs make it hard for people to see whats important. i like my fcs big and proud, so that people will join them and wonder about the manga/anime in my sig


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 21, 2006)

Me too.  One Piece ftw!!!!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

oh, ku-chan, people usually get curious whats under a spoiler. if its osmething stupid, people (like me) get annoyed. in your case, its fine because you let them know. to make it look a tad better you can change the sig code (in your edit sig option in user cp) to 
*Spoiler*: _fanclubs_ 



. this will change the bold part to "fan clubs" as opposed to spoilers.

i also like people to see the more obscure stuff, like school rumble, FURUBA, FULL METAL PANIC and such


----------



## Raptor (Jul 21, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> guh. i hate people who do that. just make a bunch of spoiler tags. a person with short attention span like me will just start clicking
> 
> i realized that spoilers in sigs make it hard for people to see whats important. i like my fcs big and proud, so that people will join them and wonder about the manga/anime in my sig



That's why I don't put in my sign the fcs where I'm signed in.  

Anyway thanks for the last raw.  it was beautiful 

It makes me a bit sad to think that FB is coming to an end.  it'll be hard to let it go.  

Oh well, I'll go with Shakugan no Shana and Fate from now on  But FB will always be in my heart.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

rap, you like FB? i never new that!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 21, 2006)

On your wallpaper, maybe we should do a coloring project from the manga.  I don't know of anyone online who does it.  I think it could be fun.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

i like that idea. these are great things to color. unfortunately, i'm out of creative juice at the moment


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 21, 2006)

We should wait til after the next chapter anyway maybe.  There might be more good stuff to include.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

by that time my creative juices will be replenished. if there is a time skip. hellz yeah there will be more stuff

great or not great fanart idea, kyo tohru wedding?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 21, 2006)

Great idea.  Especially if we don't get to see one in the last chapter.....


----------



## Raptor (Jul 21, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> rap, you like FB? i never new that!



I LOVE Fruits Basket.  Been following it for quite a while.  I just don't post everywere, i usually just lurk in this tread.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

HAHAHA. probably because me, nuri, and ru-chan post so freaking fast, ne?


----------



## Raptor (Jul 21, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> HAHAHA. probably because me, nuri, and ru-chan post so freaking fast, ne?



No, not really, I don't care about that.  I just post in the fcs, plaza, op forum and sometimes in the konoha library.  and once in a while in the artist thing to rate an avi or 2.   Besides that I just lurk everywere.

I never posted once in the bleach section for example.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

ah, ic. make sense, the only time i even look at bleach is to find out when the raw comes out 

cool, nu-chan we found out that we have even more furuba/OP fans


----------



## Raptor (Jul 21, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> ah, ic. make sense, the only time i even look at bleach is to find out when the raw comes out
> 
> cool, nu-chan we found out that we have even more furuba/OP fans



Not even there.  I lost my interest in bleach with the "Turn God in 3 days" training.

Naruto... meh, it's good but not as good as before.  Read this post to get the idea:

One Piece is the Manga Goddess and Furuba and Hellsing are the muses


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

excellent post. is that the OP better than naruto thread?

i've said this before, but i'll say it again. furuba is arguably the best character driven manga. it is one of the few manga that i'm going to be sad that its ends, because its like saying goodbye to friends...


----------



## Raptor (Jul 21, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> excellent post. is that the OP better than naruto thread?
> 
> i've said this before, but i'll say it again. furuba is arguably the best character driven manga. it is one of the few manga that i'm going to be sad that its ends, because its like saying goodbye to friends...



Me too...  Oh btw...

HQ raws chapter 129 and 130:

Link removed

Just the page, since the owner specifically asked to not hotlink.  dunno if it was posted in the tread before.  I don't think so.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm so annoyed! For those of you who don't know yet (hmm which probably isn't many of you) don't bother downloading 113 a,b and c as they are exactly the same as the complete 113. What a waste of time downloading that last night 

I'm always a little suprised by how huge FB is, so many people just love it.


----------



## Kent (Jul 21, 2006)

gosh..I love Fruits-Basket xD 

my favorite characters are Yuki, Machi, Ayame and Mine~~

 hopes for some YukixMachi in next chapter <3


----------



## Sawako (Jul 21, 2006)

*just finished reading thread* You guys post too much. XD

*waves at Kent and Raptor* Yay, another Fruits Basket fan!

I think all the pairings will be shown in the next chapter since my guess says it's the last one, so everyone can be happy!


----------



## Raptor (Jul 21, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> *just finished reading thread* You guys post too much. XD
> 
> *waves at Kent and Raptor* Yay, another Fruits Basket fan!
> 
> I think all the pairings will be shown in the next chapter since my guess says it's the last one, so everyone can be happy!



it's the final chapter right?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 21, 2006)

It's either the final chapter or one of the last. It would make sense if it were the last chapter since basically everything's been resolved and it's the last chapter of the volume. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

ru-chan, sorry! me and nu-chan went kind of post happy...

by the way, i'm almost done with the bars. what color do you want?

@kent, the ending of 130 implies heavy maachi yuki imo


----------



## Sawako (Jul 21, 2006)

I'd prefer blue for mine, but if you or Nu-chan want to be blue, pink is fine too! ^^

And it's alright, we were going post-happy all day yesterday so I forgive you. XP

Except now you have more posts then me. Oh well.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 21, 2006)

mu-chan 
ru-chan 


Just stopping in for a bit on my way to work.  Hopefully I'll see you guys online tonight.     Can I have a purple colorbar?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

ok! sounds good! the fruitateers reunit (briefly)


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 21, 2006)

Yep.  I really need to logoff.  I'm going to be late for work.  But, I keep getting distracted.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 21, 2006)

Aww, I had to be out when Nu-chan was on! ;_; But it was worth it, since I won free tickets to Monster House. 

*impatiently waits for next Fruits Basket chapter* I really want more KyoxTohru.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

ru-chan and nu-chan i made something (look at my sig). i don't like the fonts, though. do you have any recommendations


----------



## Sawako (Jul 21, 2006)

;_; Photobucket has moved or deleted your picture. I can't see it. D:

I think Photobucket's font is fine though. XD


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

does it work now? it works on my computer...

what kind of blue do you like ru-chan?

its hard finding tohru riceball pics online


----------



## Sawako (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh yeah, I see it now. ^^ Evil photobucket. *kicks it*

Oh, and can I have a light blue? Thanks ^^

And I have some Tohru riceballs pictures, I think. Let me go find them...


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

i hope you like it, ru-chan!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 21, 2006)

That's awesome! Thanks, Mu-chan!

And I only have two Tohru riceball pictures: Felicia
Felicia

But I like the one you used so it doesn't matter!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

i actually took a picture from ebay and traced it out :sweat

by the way, i still haven't come up with a good idea for your robin sig... but i'll work on it soon!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh, you took a picture from Ebay? XD Oh well, good enough. It's still Tohru Onigiri!

That's alright, Mu-chan. ^^ Just take your time.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

ruchan i finished 

there are some neat furuba stuff on ebay, but there is very little manga . too bad amazon doesn't have any specials at the moment...


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow the bars look really good.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

nu-chan, i was waiting for you! is this ok?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 22, 2006)

I love it.   

I'll add it to my sig now.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

oh, nu-chan, i forgot if i asked you this, do you buy vizx furuba manga? is it good?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 22, 2006)

Tokyopop puts out fruits basket.  I have all of the volumes so far.  THey are pretty good.  You can't really go wrong with furuba.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

thats EXTREMELY true. furuba ftw 

i'm glad you like the bar, nu chan. if you have any suggestions, let me know.

do you think ku-chan or jo -chan might want a bar?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 22, 2006)

ku-chan might.  jo-chan?  did we get another member?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

well, ku chan is neko, who i enjoy talking to

jo chan is jania, i say jo-chan because thats what sano calls karou in kenshin, and she likes kenshin. i just kind of made that up on my own :sweat


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 22, 2006)

Yeah it was the jo-chan I didn't know.  I know who it is now though.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 22, 2006)

That would be cool to have a bar if you don't mind.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 22, 2006)

Didn't mu-chan do a great job on them.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

ku-chan, you were one of my first friends on these forums (i forgot if it was you or nuri) what color do you want?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 22, 2006)

mu-chan I see you joined these forums in Sept. 05.  Were you like me and not actively post for a while?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

yeah, i was. i used to enjoy posting in naruto related things. but then what happened is naruto's quality declined, and i could never connect with any naruto frequenters because the threads moved obscenely quickly. then i started casually posting on one piece and ranma, i think first getting to know nekocat. but then ku-chan wasn't online so much, and it was still hard getting to know people on OP threads. i tried being really warm towards everyone, but i couldn't really make friends. i really enjoyed it whenever neko would come on though. then i tried to get into e7 threads, it worked for a while, but had trouble connecting to the main people i talked to (renton thurston and kaaspear). then around when nico robin fanclub started, i used to post a lot with d. lughie and then he went on haitus. but there was a certain member called... umm... "nuriel" who kept hanging around NR fanclub. then furuba happened (nu-chan, ru-chan, and ku-chan), school rumble happened (derrangedwithoutglasses, lil donkey, kira yamato), then one piece fc happened (virtually everyone else). so thats why my post count has gone up crazily the past couple of months


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 22, 2006)

That was a longer response than I was expecting.  Thanks though.  Its been fun chatting w/you in all these threads.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

thats probably the longest post i've ever typed. i just told you my forum life story. i'll be famous! 

you know nuri, we're really good at keeping certain threads alive. before we showed up, ranma thread was like 5 pages long. now its more like 13


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 22, 2006)

It gets harder to keep threads alive after a series is over.  So, hopefully we can keep this thread from dying.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

yeah, i agree. thats the problem with ranma thread, its over AND its old. the problem with this thread is that its pretty much just the uo-chan gang talking about current events in furuba. once current events in furuba cease to happen...

i guess we can find another manga we can all get into


----------



## Raptor (Jul 22, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> yeah, i agree. thats the problem with ranma thread, its over AND its old. the problem with this thread is that its pretty much just the uo-chan gang talking about current events in furuba. once current events in furuba cease to happen...
> 
> i guess we can find another manga we can all get into



Check this ones later:

Hellsing
Shakugan no Shana (believe me it's very good)
Fate - Stay Night (it's great, and it's more extensive than the anime or the game)

Or Kare Kano.  the style is very similar to fruits basket.  Not as good mind you, but very good anyway.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 22, 2006)

We'll just have to get ku-chan into one piece as well.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

haha! definately. if only she were here more often. shes great to talk to.

hm, my post about the color of her bar seems to be buried. should i PM her about it?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 22, 2006)

I would suggest it.  We post fairly quickly in here. So, she might not have seen your post.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

guh. she doesn't have pm. thats really weird, yo.

nuri, if you see her and i'm not around, ask her for me? thanks!

@rap. i. love. fsn. but it HAS to be saber pairing  i would totally get into it


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 22, 2006)

I keep on meaning to watch fate-stay night.  I just haven't gotten around to it yet.

Any yeah, if I see her first I'll find out for you.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

oh nuri, it is SO GOOD. i love it!

tho it only REALLY needed 13 eps to tell the story. i think its a little drawn out.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 22, 2006)

How many episodes is it in all?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

26. its an action type anime. there are huge elements of romance though. i've been told its based on an hentai game. however, there isn't much fanservice in the series.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 22, 2006)

I'll have to download it.  Is it an older anime?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

not really. i believe it came out this past year. google fate stay night, and there is a site called fatestaynight.org or something or other. they have a tracker there. i


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks I'll look for it.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 22, 2006)

Mu-chan, I'd just like to publicly say THANKS FOR THE AWESOME SIG!

Every dya we get closer to August 5th and the next Fruits Basket chapter. 

Unfortunately I can't stay and chat with you guys much today since I have a wedding to go to this afternoon. But I'll be on until 12 PM PST!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

oooo, whose wedding is it?

yep, its two weeks away!

shadow dreams summary


----------



## Sawako (Jul 22, 2006)

It's my cousin's wedding. ^^

It about time he gets married though. Him and the woman he's marrying already have two kids together. *sigh*

Yay! It's only two weeks away!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

at least hes getting married after all of that. too many americans these days don't know jack about commitment.

not like kyo and tohru ^^


----------



## Sawako (Jul 22, 2006)

Yeah, I'm glad that they're finally getting married. I have no idea why they haven't gotten married until now.

But something like that will never happen to Kyo and Tohru! They'll get married soon!

I still want to see their wedding as the final chapter, as I think I've said many pages back.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 22, 2006)

Marriage is not always a happy thing ya know.

But that's just personal experience.  Hope everything goes well with yer cousin.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 22, 2006)

I'd like green for the bar, Mu-chan. Sorry I didn't have pm when I first started posting I didn't know what it was but now I do so I should probably change that. By the way I was wondering if people can see the picture in my sig, I'm not sure if I did it right.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

KAWAII!!!!

give me like three minutes and i'll give you your bar.

how are you neko?

EDIT: i hope you like it


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm good, how are you Mu-chan? Thank you so much! I'll put it up in a minute.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

kind of really tired for some reason. i'm currently in the process of cleaning the pool, just taking a break. if i disappear, thats the reason

neko, what other manga do you like besides ranma and furuba?


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 22, 2006)

I put it up, thanks so much! 

I like Bleach, Naruto, maison ikkoku, inuyasha, Rurouni Kenshin, detective conan, yuyu hakusho, fullmetal alchemist, trigun, and that's all I can remember without checking.

I have read some of one piece too, but only up to around the time just when they met the cook (I think he is at least) whose name I forget.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

hey neko, you have two extra image tags on the sig. also, spoilers automatically put an extra space. you can get rid of that extra space by making sure the spoiler end tag is next to the img start tag

wow, you like a ton of stuff i like


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks, I noticed the image tags and took them off. What manga do you like?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

furuba, ranma (obviously)

the ones i wait for are the shonen jump 3, though i'm not really a fan of bleach. i just read it for rukia

in terms of anime, the series i'm currently watching are ouran, school rumble, ragtime show, tsuyokiss, and chrono crusade

my favs all time are in my sig


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 22, 2006)

I saw the school rumble manga in the store before, is the anime better?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

i really like the anime. you have to watch a few eps, and then its really excellent. i haven't read the manga yet, but i'm told the anime follows it pretty closely


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 22, 2006)

Maybe I'll try watching it sometime, might be able to rent it. Not for a while though, right now I have no money since I just bought volumes 15-20 of the furuba manga in japanese.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

see you ku-chan! i'm glad you liked the bars 

you are almost at 100 posts! good job!


----------



## GodofDeath (Jul 22, 2006)

is every1 thinking the next chap is the last??
cuz there is just so much that hasnt been revealed yet like that akito is a chick unless its gonna be one long ass chap

on another note i wonder if i should get the tokyopop version of this?? the cheapest i saw of this manga was 4 for the price of 3 books or 5 bucks but theres only like vol 1, and 11-13


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

um, the next chapter is expected to be the final chapter. no confirmation of this yet

toyko pop isn't close to caught up in terms of manga, but nuri said it was good


----------



## GodofDeath (Jul 22, 2006)

yea tokyopop takes like 3-4 months just for 1 vol
what are the cheapest places or sites to buy the manga??


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 23, 2006)

Sorry I don't really know really cheap place to buy the manga. I bought all my volumes at the store. Ebay might have some for cheaper though, but I just checked and didn't see any really good deal. And Amazon has the used ones for sale that are cheaper than the new ones.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm pretty sure there isn't a confirmation yet and I don't think that the magazine said that it was the last chapter. By the number of chapters in each volume it does seem most likely the last but I really hope it's not. It seems weird that the magazine didn't say about it being the last chapter but I think they had said it was going to be 22 volumes before hadn't they?


----------



## Raptor (Jul 23, 2006)

nekocat17 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure there isn't a confirmation yet and I don't think that the magazine said that it was the last chapter. By the number of chapters in each volume it does seem most likely the last but I really hope it's not. It seems weird that the magazine didn't say about it being the last chapter but I think they had said it was going to be 22 volumes before hadn't they?



Each Volume has 6 chapters.  Except the first one wich had 7 i think.  so yeah 131 reaches the end of chapter 22.

I hope not, but if it does I want a 100 pages final chapter.  the manganaka takes a month break for every 6 chapters after all.  it's the least he/she can do


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 23, 2006)

A 100 page chapter would be cool. I hope at least there will be something more than just a normal sized chapter for the last. I wonder how likely that is though.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 23, 2006)

Yeah, I'm hoping for a 100-page chapter for the last, since we deserve it!


----------



## Shai (Jul 23, 2006)

Was 130 REALLY the last chapter...>_<


----------



## Sawako (Jul 23, 2006)

No, it's not the last chapter, but it's speculated to be one of the last.

Next chapter is August 5th!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 23, 2006)

ru-chan! how was the wedding? kyo x tohru esce? XD

whats up with the one piece fanclubs? why can't i post on vivi fanclud?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 23, 2006)

The wedding was fun! I'm tired though, but I can't sleep because of this HEAT. I hate California!

I don't know, the OP FCs are weird. They were moved to their own subforum but it seems like the forum is being wonky and won't let anyone post in them. It's not just you.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 23, 2006)

ru-chan, are you from california?

I KNOW i got NO sleep last night because our power line exploded. literally. i heard the pop and saw something fly out of the top of the line. we had no AC or fans and the house was humid as crazy...


----------



## JJ (Jul 23, 2006)

Whew! Finally caught up. I hope there's a little more than 130. Those were some really nice scans.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm glad your up to 130.  What was your favorite part of recent chapters.


----------



## Shai (Jul 24, 2006)

XD I loved Machis face after Yuki gave her the Mogeta thingy XD


----------



## Shai (Jul 24, 2006)

Being freed from the curse would be good but would you not feel a little empty aswell


----------



## Sawako (Jul 24, 2006)

Shai, don't double post. Next time if you want to add something, just edit your previous post. ^^

Yeah, Mu-chan, I'm from California. And we don't have AC in this house, so I rely on fans. I haven't been getting good sleep. ><

Ah yeah Shai, I loved Machi's expression when Yuki gave her Mogeta. XD It was funny.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 24, 2006)

poor ru-chan 

yeah, i'm bumbling around the lab cause of my bad sleep last night... fricking so Cal nights don't cool down.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh, you're in South California? I'm in North California!

The nights haven't been cooling down lately. It's torture. ><

I wonder if it gets this hot in the Fruits Basket world?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 24, 2006)

meh, i doubt it. remember when kagura comes for the first time, kyo spends the day on the roof. that has to be hot, but he seems totally unphased.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh, that's true. Unless cats somehow like the heat? I'm not a cat person so I don't know.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 24, 2006)

outside of sunbeams, i don't think that they would like the heat all that much...

also, did they visit the hot spring during the summer? if they did, then it must be fine in the summer because tohru wanted to keep taking hot baths @_@


----------



## Sawako (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh yeah, they did, didn't they?

Hey Mu-chan, let's move to Japan! It seems cooler there during the summer!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 24, 2006)

sounds good. we can do what we originally proposed in the one piece fc, go pirate. that would be a free way to get to japan 

where do they live in again? tokyo?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 24, 2006)

...I don't know where they live. 

Furubaville? Sohmaland? I don't know!


----------



## Shai (Jul 24, 2006)

Dammit i'm really sorry for double posting i've been told about it before >_<
Hee hee i live in Scotland XD though the past few days have been warm most likley no where near as hot as where you two live...
Hee hee they are both good names for there strange little world...


----------



## Molekage (Jul 24, 2006)

don't worry about double posting. i occassionally double post as well, but only for more important things, like a raw came out and i want people to note that the double post happens for a good reason. people sometimes miss your edits.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 24, 2006)

Heaven knows I have double posted in here a few times as well.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 24, 2006)

teh nuri!!!1

hey nuri, how are you?

do you know where the furuba characters live?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm fine.  Just killing a few minutes before work.   

Actually, no I don't know where they live.  I never really thought about it before.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 24, 2006)

ok, me an ru-chan were talking about how cali is really hot. we decided it would be a good idea to head over to where the furuba characters live, because i found some evidence suggesting that its not that hot where they are. we were going to combine OP fc's piracy plan with this.

is it hot where you are?


----------



## GodofDeath (Jul 24, 2006)

u know i actually thought on the last pg of chap where the zodiacs were shown i thought the mangaka would be nice enough to draw a dragon and a rooster but we got left with the fish dragon and the sparrow or w/e the rooster became


----------



## JJ (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry for the lateness...

I enjoyed the Kyo/Tohru scenes the most.  Just to know that they were free to love as they wished was so very touching.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 24, 2006)

But sometimes it seems hotter where they live doesn't it? Like one time in summer where Hatsuharu was standing under a sprinkler because it was hot.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 24, 2006)

yo jania, you're missing a "]" in your image tag

neko, i don't remember that. where is it?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 24, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> ok, me an ru-chan were talking about how cali is really hot. we decided it would be a good idea to head over to where the furuba characters live, because i found some evidence suggesting that its not that hot where they are. we were going to combine OP fc's piracy plan with this.
> 
> is it hot where you are?



Very.   It was over 100 today.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

ew. are you a puddle now nuri? did work go alright?

hm, can you think of hot examples in furuba? i still think it seems cooler then wherever we are


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, there was a couple times Shigure was shown fanning himself in summer, but I don't think it's ever shown that it's overly hot in furuba just what's normal for it to be in summer.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

oh, ok. not so cal anyway. i was melting today.

nu-chan kinda disappeared. how are you ku-chan?


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm good. I've been avoiding going outside and staying in with air conditioning. How are you Mu-chan?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

alright, been just sitting in the lab for most of the day. i played some basketball with some friends after work. i probably need to play more, because my shooting arm hurts a lot now. i actually need to go back right now to start a reaction.

i wonder what normal sports the furuba characters play aside from badminton


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 25, 2006)

Some of them obviously do martial arts. It doesn't seem like most of them really play sports though besides for gym.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

oooh, cool. thanks rap! that means stop tazmo will have it soon


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 25, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> ew. are you a puddle now nuri? did work go alright?




Work went ok.  Too much to do though.....

Sorry, for the post and run earlier.  I had to stop to eat.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

eating is overrated.

did you eat a fruit basket 

i'm extra silly tonight nu-chan


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 25, 2006)

No.   

That's okay.  You're allowed to be extra silly sometimes.


----------



## JJ (Jul 25, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> yo jania, you're missing a "]" in your image tag
> 
> neko, i don't remember that. where is it?



I fixed it. Thank you for letting me know. 

Thanks Raptor for the link.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks! I got it from the Kung Du Dudong FC. And go join the FC I made. XP

Yes, we're getting closer to 129!


----------



## JJ (Jul 25, 2006)

I made an FC too, but I'm not familiar with One Piece.

I can't wait to see more translated scans.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

*looking at your FC list* Oh, maybe I'll join your FC! I don't watch the dub much, but I like their voices. Good choices.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 25, 2006)

ru-chan I didn't know you made a fc.  I'll go join it.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, I just made it this morning. ^^

There should be more Furuba-related FCs besides for the main one. Like a Momiji FC!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 25, 2006)

lol good idea.  If more than me and you would join I would make one.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

i'll join of course, and i'm sure nee-chan would too


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 25, 2006)

lol, I won't be online long enough this morning so, maybe when I am back this evening I will make one.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

Or else I'll make it later on. It depends on how long I stay on the computer. It's supposed to be another hot day today.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

yep. its a scorcher.

we need a kyo x tohru fc too


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 25, 2006)

Great if one of you makes it before post the link here.    And you can make me co-owner.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

YES. A Kyo x Tohru FC! That would be great!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 25, 2006)

So, we are making a Momiji Fc and a Tohru x Kyo fc.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

oh, by the way, 123 and 129 are randomly available from stop tazmo. but 118 isn't


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks mu-chan.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

Who's making which FC so we know not to make two of the same FC? XD

And we need a third one so we can all own one! XP

123 and 129 are available? Strange...


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm not sure......What about another character fc?  Maybe kyo?????


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 25, 2006)

I think so maybe.    So we are making #1 Momiji #2 KyoxTohru #3Kyo.  Who wants what?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

i'm up for doing the kyo x tohru fc if noone else wants to do it XD


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

I'll make the KyoxTohru ones. I've already been making crappy banners from boredom. But they don't have spoilers, don't worry!

edit: Or the Momiji one if Mu-chan wants the KyoxTohru one that badly. Or Kyo. XP Whatever.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

oh, ok, i'll just do kyo then


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 25, 2006)

So, I guess I'm making Momiji then.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

Alright! Everyone make theirs FCs. Then we can have the Furuba Alliance or something. XP


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

haha, that would be awesome  i'll make it later today, i'm at work right now. i'm going to have a lot of work in the near future.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 25, 2006)

lol, When is everyone going to post their fcs.  Mine will probably be later on tonight.  I want to get some goodies before I post it.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

l'll probably post mine later too. I don't feel like making it right now. XP


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

yeah, i also need to make some kyo banners and whatnaught, before i do the fc...


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

Yay I like it here people talk to me
On another Naruto one i got a welcome and they just stopped talking to me ...-_-
I've keep reading fruits basket latley and i love Haru he's so random like the sprinkler thing you where talking about XD my faverouite is still him smashing the watermelon and eating it or the time he just wanted to randomly take a picture of him and Yuki making peace signs XD he rocks!

 The little walrus thingys freak me out....


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Shai_wings.  If we are in here we will talk to you.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

wiki said:
			
		

> On the last page of chapter 129 the quote, "When one who was never loved is loved, that ancient promise nears the end", is read. The implication is that the cat, who was never truly loved nor ever truly falling in love, finds love at last, the curse of the Sohma family will near its end. Shigure Sohma has already noted the Sohma curse is weakening, especially considering Kureno (and later Momiji and Hiro) has been freed and Hatori's transformation is less than what was expected.
> 
> In Chapter 130, after Kyo and Tohru discover that he is free from the cruse, Kyo tears off the beads on his wrist now that he no longer needs them. With the cat now free, a chain reaction begins as the remaining cursed members of the family are freed. Soon Ayame Sohma hugs Mine, Ritsu Sohma breaks a bowl in shock, and Kisa Sohma begins to cry as she plays with Hiro's baby sister. Kagura Sohma senses something has changed while she shops for groceries, as Isuzu Sohma and Hatsuharu Sohma embrace. Hatori Sohma, who was just out of the estate is freed as well while Shigure Sohma comments to himself the odd sensation of being freed. Out on a bench waiting for Machi, we see Yuki Sohma being freed from the curse as well. As Akito and the now freed Jyunishi break down in tears, a ghostly figure comes and takes the spirit of the rat away saying 'thank you for keeping your promise for such a long time'.



i found this on wiki. makes things make more sense.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh, that makes much more sense, Mu-chan! Thanks for posting that!

And Shai, those people on the other Naruto forum are just unfriendly. We're friendly here!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

yo shai, you're going from one extreme to the other. we in furuba thread go balistic if we get a new person among our midst. heck, we go balistic if we even see each other online


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

We're just insane like that. But insane in a good way. We're insane with each other, insane with Fruits Basket, it's all good!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

you can do it ru-chan!

its official. i'm cleaning some of these images to make a kyo x tohru background


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

Thank you, you're the best!

And I need to go around repping more people. It won't let me rep you. D:


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

haha, don't mention it.

nu-chan could always use rep


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh yes, have I repped her lately? XD


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

you should check!

congrats on 2400 btw


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

I just repped her! I have to rep more people though. D: 

And thanks!

More people should post here so we can make more Fruits Basket Fan Friends. XD


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

Thank you! *huggles for all*
I think i'll just give up with the Naruto Fourm -_-
I prefer Fruits Basket anyhoo
YAY FOR CRAZY PEOPLE!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

we post a blistering pace, so get ready!

welcome shai! or should i say... su-chan XD


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

I thought we had a Su-chan? XD But she doesn't seem to come on a lot. Does she deserve to keep her nickname?

Could Shai be Wu-chan? XD

Fruits Basket rocks!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

oh yeah, you are right. sakura was su-chan. you win ru-chan

ok, i rechristen you wu-chan, shai


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

Wu-chan sounds cute!  I like that.

I wonder if Su-chan will come back. Otherwise we might have to drop her name. D:


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

Yay! I like that! ^_^
My actual nickaname is Momo so i guess i got another


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

Well around us you're Wu-chan. I would say you could be Mu-chan because of your Momo nickname, but Molekage is Mu-chan. ^^


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

^_^ woot woot! 
*Dances*
Feeling loved


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

We're running out of letters


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

No, it's just that people need to use other letters in their usernames. XP

Like Q! Then we could have a Qu-chan!


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

At first i was like ??? 
eh
Oh no not running out of letters! 
>_< then i realized what the heck you where talking about
anyone got zu-chan?
That would be cool


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

Nope, we have no Zu-chan yet, because no one has a Z in their name. ^^

Anyway, back to talking about Fruits Basket: I really want to move to their world. First of all, it's probably not that hot there right now. And then I could meet Momiji and Kyo and Tohru and everyone else!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

nope. so wu-chan, what are you about? what do you like, what do you do, etc.?

just curious


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

Um...well i'm obbsesed with Anime/Manga but no one here really knows about it i get called Japan and always asked why my book is the wrong way round -_- 
I like astrolagy (can't spell though i'm dyslexic an't even spell that!) and like supernatural thingys like that and i collect birth stones I love to sing and draw ^_^ and mints i lurrv mints
oh yeah i get called Japan by my friends and stuff or if there like closer friends Momo


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, everyone here is obsessed with anime and manga, so you won't be called Japan here. Just Wu-chan. Because you seem cool so you're part of the Uo-chan gang.


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

Awesomeness!
I can never decied who my faverouite souma guy is  
There all so cute! Hm though i'm a dog what about you guys and gals


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

are you planning to post here often?

i think this was asked before, but whose your favorite furuba character?


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

Uh, me? *looks around* Um yeah is that okay?!
I can't really decied i love them all there all special in there own way
But i can see me getting on with Haru and Momiji best out of them all and if i ever met Shigure i think that would be funny XD


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

I think Wu-chan's favorite should be Momo, since she said that's her nickname in real life.


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

Yesh Momo is adorable!
Oh yeah now that i think about it i like Hiro but that's because sheep are so cute and fluffy! *evil laugh* 
But yeah Momo is adorable 
I do have an account on here called momo_sheep (i think) but i couldn't use it so i had to make this


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

Momo is adorable just like her brother Momiji!

I think Hiro is awesome too, but that just be because I'm born in the year of the sheep. But strangely my personality doesn't really match Hiro-chan's.

My personality matches... Momiji's? *shrug* That's what my friend says.  Momiji is my favorite so it's cool!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

gahhh i can't STAND hiro. annoying little prick

momo is really cool. shes nice to momiji 

ru-chan, we have a new friend


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

Yay sheepy people!
I do act a bit like Hiro saying things that are best not to be said
but i'm alot more like Kyo with my temper i just get so angry with people for no reason >_< 
*RAWR!*
Hahaha yeah i admit hiro is a bit um...yes but that's why i like him you just sit listening to him rambling on for nothing then your like i'll just put subtitles on 
Alright he's not that bad but with Aya's episodes i need to put subtitles on but i think i'd rather not know what he is talking about


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

I know Mu-chan, I'm glad we have a new friend! 

I was surprised that Hiro is the way he is, because that's nothing like me and I've always thought I acted like the year of the sheep, kind of. That was until I met Hiro. I'm NOTHING like Hiro.


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

Hee hee I do act like Shigure by purposbly annoying people! Mwahaha but i just love winding my friends up it's to easy!
XD
Have you ever been on the ask fruits basket character question? Aaah i like asking the strangest questions to Shigure his replys can be so funny sometimes but it's always better to say silly things to people Like Hatori or Kyo!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

tohru is my favorite character. and hiro is mean to tohru so...


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

Aahhahahaha!!
Yeah Tohru is cool but she is to nice for her own damn good!
I wish i could be that nice but i get pissed off way to easily ....-_-


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

Ask Fruits Basket character question thing? What's that? Link please?

I'm sorry that the boy of my year is so mean to your favorite character, Mu-chan! Just remember that I would never be mean to her!


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

[/IMG]
Did it work? :S
Eh sure link ...
Link removed
that should be it read some of the question people ask! 
Konoha Xmas
Yay! Smexy Momiji! 
They don't always answear your questions though but Shigure does alot of the time because of course *cough* he is on the computer working and stuff *cough*


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

Awesome, I didn't know about that site until now! Thanks for the link, Wu-chan!

And I'm being not lazy and I'm making the KyoxTohru FC. Join soon!


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

^_^ your welcome if there's a link on it back to the original site you should check it out the person who mad the site also has stuff like there diaries and stuff with them pretending to be them and stuff it can be good sometimes and it either goes by the story or mini stories that the person has mad up ^_^


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

WHOA. thats crazy! they are sillier than we are


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

^The KyoxTohru FC! Join now!

And the forum is lagging for me, plus it's getting hot. I'm getting off. Bye Mu-chan and Wu-chan!


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

Bye take care
Uh yes crazier than us hee hee i might have asked a few wacky questions >_<
Bye again! nice talking


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

aww, see you ru-chan!

cool, i'm joining


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

I've already XD hee hee
I think i asked Shigure once if Machi was a Hippo would Yuki be gay
and he told me that Yuki would never wonder down that path!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHHHAHA thats awesome

ow prompt are they with their responses?


----------



## Yumiko (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm glad there are other people who like Fruits Basket. I've only read to around the 11th manga..Hatori and Haru are my favorites =)


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

yep! there are a few regular posters on this thread, and we are all big furuba fans


----------



## JJ (Jul 25, 2006)

It's so unreal that this manga is coming to an end soon.


----------



## Yumiko (Jul 25, 2006)

JediJaina said:
			
		

> It's so unreal that this manga is coming to an end soon.



Really? That sucks. I like the anime (I own the first 3 DVDS) but..I love the manga so much^^


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

yeah, it looks like the final chapter is this one


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

I know, I believe the next chapter will be the last. We'll just have to see on August 5th.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

pretty much everything is tied up; all that needs to happen is an official explaination of what has happened


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

I know. ;_; But I don't want it to end.

Today isn't as hot. I'm glad. ^^


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

Aaah sorry em it just depends with there answears Shigure seems to reply fast but the others can be slow Kyo, Yuki and Tohru are slow to reply but i'm not sure about everyone else because i just like teasing Shigure by asking if everyone is gay ...
Strange mind that is mine XD
Yeah i hate it when something that you like is coming to an end! :'(
Sorry for not replying earlier i thought everyone was away so i went off sorry! >_<


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

It's okay. ^^ I was away too. And I'm half-away. I randomly check the forums.

XD I think I'll ask Shigure some questions then. It seems like I'll have some fun with that.


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

Hee hee yeah tis fun but some people take it to far with *blush* *kisses* and stuff like that o_o people are weird!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

woooooahhhh crazy neew sig wu-chan.

yeah, saki and shigure would probably have the most interesting responses.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

XD Yeah, I should ask Saki a question too! Her answers should be interesting.

Yuki would have boring answers. He's a boring person.


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

Yesh
I find it really funny if Saki gets a question ment for someone else >_< hee hee 
Yeah TRYED making one for the new FC but well 
-_- I suck...
Someone said to Hatori that they saw him as a second father  Bwahaha he just answeared
....why?

He isn't as boring as before but if i was Tohru i would slap him and say my name is Tohru!!!   but i'm not Tohru god being called Miss Hounda all the time would drive me nuts...
I would like to ask Akito questions to piss her off! 
People just say stuff like so you wanted to be kyo's friend aw that's sad and do you love Tohru? to Yuki


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

How would she end up with a question meant for someone else?

And I'm sure that Tohru is okay with Yuki calling her Honda-san. It's common in Japan to address people by their last name. Tohru even calls her best friends by her last name (Uo-chan and Hana-chan, when their first names are Arisa and Saki respectively).


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

I know >_< but um...Okay i can't really argue with that
Oh it's because people sometimes click on the wrong person to post the comment to XD

I guess i'm mainly talking about the english version i hate scenes with him you have to turn the sound up to hear what on earth he's saying! then someone else talks and it's like HELLO! aaah! and you need to turn the sound down again  
Maybe i'm exagerating (again)


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

oh, i know what you mean. his voice is so low in the english version

by the way, your x-ed out yuki banner is AWESOME ru-chan


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

Mad another Kyoru one i'll put it up ^_^


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh, in the English version he still calls her Miss Honda? That must be annoying then. XD

I haven't seen the English version so I don't know how soft his voice is. I've only watched the Japanese version of the anime. His voice is more girly than Tohru's in that. XD


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

Well he is played by a women 
XD That's my new one a bit bigger than i expected >_< 
sorry
You can't hear his bloddy voice!!!  In one of the last episodes he shouts and it's just like a normal voice


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

whoooaaa might want to slow the framerate or make transitions between scenes. its cool but its making my head spin @_@


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

My thingy ma jiggeR?
I can always slow it down it was even faster than that before 
XD


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

yeah, but its definately neat


----------



## Shai (Jul 25, 2006)

There cha go any better?
And thank you


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah, that's better. ^^

Yay for Kyoru!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

coolio, much better


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

Is it August 5th yet?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

yes. in your heart. with sniper island 

cna you last ru-chan?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't know if I can! The day is so far away, it's hot. I don't know if I can survive any longer. I need to hop aboard the Going Merry and go to Furubaland!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

oh no! poor ru-chan. don't melt

remember, if the sohma's can wait for the curse to break, you can wait until the 5th!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

That's true...

Hey Mu-chan (And Nu-chan and Wu-chan and whoever else reads this), what year are you in the zodiac? And could you imagine turning into the animal if someone of the opposite sex hugged you?

I would turn into a sheep! Baa.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

tiger. though i'd be nicer than kisa initially was 

i'm KIND of like a cat


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2006)

Hiro and Kisa are friends, and you and I are friends, and we're the tiger and sheep. XD

Would you bite people's hands like Kisa did when she first met Tohru?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

nope. i'd just maul people who were mean to us


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey guys!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

nur-channnnnn 

how are you?

what animal are you?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 25, 2006)

Let me think.  I'm a monkey.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

d. luffy?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 25, 2006)

lol, I guess so.  I asked to join your fc.....

I need to make mine.  Did ru-chan makes hers yet?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

oh, shes doing kyo x tohru. i'm doing kyo, and i'm a bum


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 25, 2006)

oh, got confused there for a bit.  So, we just need to make ours then.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

yeah. unbummify, on. or not.... 

we have a wu-chan now nuri


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 26, 2006)

who is wu-chan?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 26, 2006)

er... shai wings. i think its a she... will be back probably when ru-chan is around.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 26, 2006)

Ah, I see.  I really need to make my fc eventually.  I think it will pop up tomorrow.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 26, 2006)

ooo, ok, can i join in advance?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 26, 2006)

lol Sure.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 26, 2006)

You guys posted a lot today. Now I want to make a fanclub for furuba too.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 26, 2006)

Good idea.  You should make one too ku-chan.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 26, 2006)

what are you thinking of making ku-chan?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 26, 2006)

Mu-chan,  ku-chan should I call mine the Sohma Momiji fc or Momiji Sohma fc?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 26, 2006)

sohma momiji.

i was going to make sohma kyo


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 26, 2006)

Are you not going to?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 26, 2006)

no, i will eventually 

nu-chan i need to finish my fanarts but i'm lazy


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 26, 2006)

You should call it Sohma Momiji. I kind of want to make a fanclub for Hatsuharu/Rin or Katsuya/Kyoko. Do either of you know if there is already one for those two?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't think that there is a fc for either or those.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 26, 2006)

I searched and didn't see any so I think I'll try making one for them both.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 26, 2006)

Post the link when your done with it and I'll head over and join.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 26, 2006)

me too. i like those pairing


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 26, 2006)

I probably won't get around to making them tonight, but I should by tomorrow, so I'll post the link then.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 26, 2006)

coooool 

how are you neko?


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm good, how are you mu-chan?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 26, 2006)

alright,, getting kind of late where i am. and by late i mean 11:30. i don't have sleep dep tolerance any more...

118 is still not out at stop tazmo


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 26, 2006)

It's about 11:30 here too. That's not late for me though. Is 119 or 120 out there?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 26, 2006)

nope... but 123 and 129 are


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 26, 2006)

That's weird. Maybe they didn't like the chapters in between those.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 26, 2006)

i think its just because 129 is AWESOME


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 26, 2006)

Definitely. They must have not been able to wait to do that one.

I need to log off, night mu-chan!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 26, 2006)

later ku-chan!

now mu-chan is alone


----------



## Shai (Jul 26, 2006)

lol 
Yesh i am a girl
and also year of the dog!
*woof*
I think this is the year of the dog now...
I need to learn how to say goodbye >_> I always leave because i think everyone else has ...sorry I was Just checking all the pages before to see if i missed anything good to see the KyoxTohru FC is doing well


----------



## Molekage (Jul 26, 2006)

just tell use ciao or something. but its not that big of a deal, during the day i'm in and out of the forums. so is ru-chan

how are you wu-chan?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 26, 2006)

Morning.

Wow, that's the best sleep I've gotten in a few days.  There's a nice breeze right now.

And Ku-chan, I'll join your Furuba-related FC when it's posted! *goes to check all the FCs now*


----------



## Shai (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm alrighty ^_^
How are you? Mu-chan?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 26, 2006)

i'm good, i'm good. getting a lot of research done in the lab. its exciting 

ru-chan i'm still lazy. i haven't made the kyo fc. are you FURIOUS??


----------



## Sawako (Jul 26, 2006)

Why would I be furious? Just make it whenever.

But if you're trying to use me to motivate you into making the FC, I mean...

YES, MU-CHAN. I'M FURIOUS. GO MAKE THE FC NOW OR MOMIJI WILL CRY.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 26, 2006)

gulp...

ok ok later today!

poor momiji


----------



## Shai (Jul 26, 2006)

Oooh zee lab i want be posting for a while i am going out!
Later ^-^
See see i said Goodbye!
...


----------



## Molekage (Jul 27, 2006)

nice... good job 

hm, only 9 more days!!!


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 27, 2006)

I can't wait!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 27, 2006)

hey nico! did you start your furuba related fcs yet?


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 27, 2006)

No, not yet. I definitely will by tomorrow though. I always put things off, but I really hope I get it done by tomorrow.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 27, 2006)

its ok, i didn't start kyo fc yet either


----------



## Sawako (Jul 27, 2006)

So I'm the only one who's started it? Oh well.

AWW. MU-CHAN. I love all the Robin gifs in your sig! *wants to steal them all* XD


----------



## Shai (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks that way
^_^


----------



## Molekage (Jul 27, 2006)

by the way, 118, and 124 are out at stop tazmo


----------



## Sawako (Jul 27, 2006)

124? What happened to 119-122? XD I want 122!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 27, 2006)

yeah... i don't want to read past 120 until it goes all the way to 128. i heard 120 is the one where kyo tell tohru its a delusion


----------



## Molekage (Jul 27, 2006)

guess what ru chan???


*Spoiler*: __ 



only 8 days!!!!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 27, 2006)

Yaaay! Only 8 more days! *celebrates*

Why was that under a spoiler tag? XD


----------



## Molekage (Jul 27, 2006)

to make it more exciting 

how are you ru-chan? going to eat lunch soon?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 27, 2006)

I thought you had some super huge news that was a spoiler and that's why you put it under a spoiler tag. XD You got me more excited then I had to be.

Eh, I don't know if I'll eat lunch yet. I just ate breakfast an hour ago. XD


----------



## Molekage (Jul 27, 2006)

haha, sorry ru-chan. i was just being silly XD

wake up late today?

i just bumped the kyo x tohru fc. can't believe more people aren't gaga over them.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 27, 2006)

No, I just wasn't hungry which is why I didn't eat. XD Which is weird since I only had half of a six-inch sandwich (so a three-inch sandwich) for dinner last night. XD

Thanks for bumping the KyoxTohru FC. It saddens me that no one is really joining. What can I do to attract more people?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 27, 2006)

i don't know, i've been having problems with people viewing my art threads/ joining my fcs. i think it might partially be a user popularity thing. i don't think many people know about us outside of our circle of friends. i noticed if you spam the threads where people know you a lot, you tend to get more replies. check my art threads, most of the posters are OP fcers.

i guess we need to get out there more. but i like our little bubble . the rest of the forums are too impersonal and wild


----------



## Sawako (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah, that's probably it. I was basically a nobody until I met Nu-chan, then you! Now I'll slowly be more well-known in the One Piece FCs, but that's about it, huh?

Yeah, I rather just stay in our bubble than be popular. Popularity doesn't mean much to me in real life or online. XD Just having a circle of friends is enough for me.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 27, 2006)

That's true. I guess it's not as popular on here since it's shojo and not shounen.

Mu-chan, I'm sure your art will get more recognized soon! The best art will be recognized even if it takes a while. I'm a big fan of your art because it's just awesome like that, and I know that you'll do well in the art world!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 27, 2006)

thanks ru-chan. i'm just going to say that your support is worth 1000 posts on my art threads 

have you heard any more info about the finale? is this the last chap?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 27, 2006)

Yay! I'm glad to know I'm worth 1000 posts. XP

And as to chapter 131, no, I haven't heard any news about it. So I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 27, 2006)

yeah, nothing in wiki yet

i was thinking... do you think there was a global lift and a specific lift in the curse? like maye each of the other characters had a specific way to get rid of the curse, but the "real" key was loving the cat? maybe it was just a lesson?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 27, 2006)

That's an interesting theory. Maybe that's what it is.

I think everyone was freed as soon as the cat was truly loved, but it still puzzles me how Kureno, Momiji, and Hiro were all freed. I wonder what specific thing they did to get free.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 27, 2006)

hiro is freed around the time akito tries to kill her mom...

how were the other two freed?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 27, 2006)

Kureno was freed before the series even started, and I don't think they showed a flashback to show it happening.

Wasn't Momiji's just kind of random? That's what I thought at least.


----------



## sakura_kara (Jul 27, 2006)

i just finished vol. 13 last week and i want vol. 14...now!!!!


----------



## Shai (Jul 27, 2006)

The sun has got his hat on hip hip hip hooray!
XD
I've been wondering about how the curse was lifted aswell i think it's just because it was just coming to an end alltogether but i don't think it will be explained
I'm not so bothered about that though i just want to see how everythings wrapped together at the end ^_^


----------



## Sawako (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm sure it'll be explained in the next chapter. They can't end it without explaining that. It's just evil.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 27, 2006)

i hope its not explained in the next chapter. so that there can be a chapter after that.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 27, 2006)

I hope there's a chapter after that. A chapter that has so many pages it makes a whole volume!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 27, 2006)

^i'd like to point out you're brillant ru-chan. lets tell the mangaka


----------



## Sawako (Jul 27, 2006)

But I don't speak Japanese! I can't contact her!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 27, 2006)

oh, ask nee-chan to help you. it will totally work out.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 27, 2006)

Is Traci a Fruits Basket fan?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 27, 2006)

she liked the anime but hasn't done the manga to my knowledge. me and nu-chan tried to get her to read it once. you should ask her. i know nee-chan will listen to all of us


----------



## Sawako (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes! Then she could be Tu-chan! XP


----------



## Molekage (Jul 27, 2006)

yep! i think this idea was briefly run by her.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 27, 2006)

I need to go bug her about it then. XP Then we can have another Fruits Basket fan since I'll bug her about reading too.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 27, 2006)

yes. we must convert the masses


----------



## Austeria (Jul 27, 2006)

There is going to be chapter 131. It'll be released in December or something like that. That's what I heard....


----------



## Molekage (Jul 27, 2006)

131 is due to come out in 8 days


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 27, 2006)

8 more days.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 28, 2006)

Too much time 

I'm still hoping for a final 100 pages chapter


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 28, 2006)

We can only hope for that.  There is still so much I want to see happen.  Hopefully, this next chapter will be as good as the last two were.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 28, 2006)

Nuriel said:
			
		

> We can only hope for that.  There is still so much I want to see happen.  Hopefully, this next chapter will be as good as the last two were.



There are many things that need to be cleared.

At least the Kyo-Tohru was solved.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 28, 2006)

Yep.  Thank goodness for that at least.  I'm waiting for more Yuki/Machi soon as well.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 28, 2006)

kyo tohru is by far the most important

nu-chan, sorry i missed you. something came up


----------



## Shai (Jul 28, 2006)

Eeee!
8 more days??!!?!?!?!?! that's brillant! 
Every Anime/Manga i'm in to at the moment is still being released and stuff so i'm just sitting about waiting for it all!
I agree more YukixMachi!
XD


----------



## Sawako (Jul 28, 2006)

Woo! 8 more days! Or is it 7 now? I'm getting confused.

Yes, even though I don't like the pairing much I hope there's more YukixMachi.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 28, 2006)

i hope theres more kyo tohru 

7 now. morning ru-chan!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, there has to be more KyoxTohru too! And all the other pairings. Maybe they'll finally show Ritsu with Shigure's editor, because you know they're the ones who'll end up together. They can panic together. XD

Morning Mu-chan!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 28, 2006)

man, the furuba crew can have one honking massive wedding. that would be awesome as a last chapter.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 28, 2006)

People always like the pairings part I guess


----------



## Sawako (Jul 28, 2006)

Yup, pairings are a good part of the story. ^^

And for the ending, I'm still hoping for a KyoxTohru wedding. XD And Akito will be a bridesmaid, wearing a dress, because everyone will know that she's a girl. XD


----------



## Molekage (Jul 28, 2006)

HAHAHAHAH. thats awesome ru-chan. you're funny 

i think pairings make readers have a more emotional attactment to the characters. everyone has an inner sap. for me, when i finished ranma 1/2, i was so emotionally attached to the characters that i was kind of depressed for a few days because there were no new stories about them. most of the attachment came from loving the ranma/akane pairing. this is the only reason why i like ranma 1/2 better than one piece...


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

7 days........ until which chapter?

I still have catching up to do. But FB is breaking my heart at the moment, although I have been very emotional as well recently. Anyway I need some more Ayame just to make me laugh again.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 28, 2006)

7 days until chapter 131. What chapter are you on, Bubbles?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 28, 2006)

7 days until chapter 131, predicted to be the potential finale of the series


----------



## Sawako (Jul 28, 2006)

But I secretly hope it's not, even though I secretly know it probably is.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 28, 2006)

no, don't give up hope ru-chan. you got to be strong like kyo and tohru


----------



## Sawako (Jul 28, 2006)

Kyo, Tohru, give me your strength.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

There is some serious spam going on in here.

It's supposed to be the last chapter, wow well I may take my time then reading the remaining chapters, i'm only up to 123. For those who can't read the raws the english translation is out up to 129.


----------



## Shai (Jul 28, 2006)

^_^ 
Yay i'm so happy ...and sad >_< i know what you mean about growing attached to them yesh...i get that too i hate it when you know things always have to come to an end and i hate it more when the characters grow older...:'( Just isn't the same...


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

Really??? I liked the fact that the characters aged, it just kind of made it more real.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah, I'm wondering if anyone has scans of the chapters that aren't up there though. I've looked at the RAWS + summaries, but it's just not the same.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

Well I asume and hope they do otherwise thats just really random putting up chapters which arn't in order.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 28, 2006)

i think their forums probably have some downloads to fill in the gaps. but i'm too lazy to check


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh good lord so am I. I can wait for the chapters anyway especially if they're coming to an end. I'd still like to get this series all in books as well though it's worth it. New book next month I believe number 14.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 28, 2006)

14, from tokyo pop? are they worth buying?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 28, 2006)

i can shell out some money for furuba. furuba is the best shojo manga i've read. i love it so much


----------



## Keiryu (Jul 28, 2006)

Eysh!! Kyou-kkkuuunnn!!!  

Tohru x Kyou FTW!!!


----------



## Shai (Jul 28, 2006)

Well i guess it is more real but still thinking of so called Prince Yuki as a wee old man 
Eeeew...
EEEEEEWWWW!!!!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 28, 2006)

He's not an old man! He's only about to graduate high school.


----------



## Shai (Jul 28, 2006)

I know but one day he will be
Aaah! what about Shigure old man perv!!!
Dear Lord


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

I love Shigure even though he has a sadistic side. But I love Ayame more


----------



## Shai (Jul 28, 2006)

XD
Hee hee 
There good when there together


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> i can shell out some money for furuba. furuba is the best shojo manga i've read. i love it so much



I say do it


----------



## Molekage (Jul 28, 2006)

^ i will after i find good deals on ebay 

shigure is hilarious. i love how him and ayame pretend to be gay


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah but it's only pretend 

My fave character was Haru for ages and ages but it just has to be Ayame now, he reminds me very much of myself though.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 28, 2006)

Shigure and Ayame are one of my favorites, but my favorite will always be Momiji! <3 Then Kyo. Then Hana-chan. Then Tohru. AND THEN Shigure and Ayame. XD


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

Lol so not really your favourite then.

I need to show Kagura some love I think  after all it will be her year next january and mine


----------



## Sawako (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh, you're the pig of the zodiac?  I'm sorry. I'm stuck as the sheep, aka Hiro. I'm nothing like him.

I've never liked Kagura that much.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

Well sheep and pigs get on very well together 

I quite like Kagura but she isn't one of my favourites, I like her more then Hiro though it must be said. Neither are particularly attractive characters though, but they have their moments.


----------



## Shai (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't mind Kagura 
But Sheep 
SHEEP I LURRRV!!!


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

Are you a sheep as well shai?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 28, 2006)

Yay to hear that sheep and pigs get along well! That means that we should get along well!

I like Hiro more than Kagura, but that might just be favoritism towards the person who represents my year.  Although I do like Hiro better than certain people like Akito and stuff.


----------



## Shai (Jul 28, 2006)

Ah sorry 
No i'm a dog! 
^_^
I'm really sorry i'm watching something and i totally forgot about this


----------



## Molekage (Jul 28, 2006)

hiro is only cool around kisa. i hated him at first since he was so mean to tohru. but hes gotten better because he is nice to kisa.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah, I hated how mean he was to Tohru. And when I first realized he was the sheep, I was like "Uhh... that is NOT me!" 

He's so nice to Kisa though. <3 I would be that nice to her too! That's the only thing we have in common!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 28, 2006)

you are nice to a tiger, me, so i believe you.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 28, 2006)

He was mean to Tohru, but at the same time I thought it was kind of funny.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 28, 2006)

ku-chan!

i dunno, little kids who think they know everything piss me off to no end...


----------



## Sawako (Jul 28, 2006)

*patpat* *gives whatever tigers like to eat*


----------



## Shai (Jul 28, 2006)

Grr!!!!
I hate children who think they know everything
Pisses me off!!!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 28, 2006)

I know. It pisses me off too. But that's Hiro for you.

For the record, I never though of myself as better than the rest of the world. So I'm not Hiro, but I am. Strange.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 28, 2006)

At least he says he wants to try to stop acting like that though.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah, it shows a good change for Hiro.

Alright, I have to go now. Bye everyone!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 28, 2006)

yeah. knowing you need to change is half the battle


----------



## JJ (Jul 28, 2006)

I think the character of Hiro was written with that in mind.  Acting with such a tough attitude that it takes a little chipping away at that mindset to really make someone realize that they need to make that change.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 29, 2006)

I like Hiro now in the recent chapters, he seems that he's really stopped making comments like that to people so much.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 29, 2006)

yeah, hiro just wanted to be a prick early on. now i think his candor is for better reasons, though still annoying


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 29, 2006)

He loves Kisa so much though  he'd still really get on my nearves though. I would probably just try to avoid him. Lol.


----------



## Shai (Jul 29, 2006)

I don't think he would bother me for some reason 
I find his rambling on funny XD 
But I would get the urge to punch his lights out
......
...........


----------



## Sawako (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah, I'm glad that Hiro is changing now, so he's not just some annoying little prick. He gives sheep everywhere a bad name!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 29, 2006)

i'm surprised he so assertive amd quick witted. sheep are not though of as particularly intellegent, and are often thought of as followers.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah, I know. I don't think Hiro was based much on the sheep, otherwise I think I would be more like him. Either Takaya (that's the name of the lady who makes Furuba, right? XD) did this on purpose or she didn't do enough research.

But I think sheep should be seen as intelligent. XP It's true that I'm more of a follower though...


----------



## Raptor (Jul 29, 2006)

Everyone's changing there.  Just look at Rin for example.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah, everyone is changing. I guess it's because they're getting older and as they changed, they were slowly freed from the curse.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 29, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know. I don't think Hiro was based much on the sheep, otherwise I think I would be more like him. Either Takaya (that's the name of the lady who makes Furuba, right? XD) did this on purpose or she didn't do enough research.
> 
> But I think sheep should be seen as intelligent. XP It's true that I'm more of a follower though...


sorry ru-chan i didn't mean to imply anything about people in the year of the sheep 

the character development in furuba is extremely subtle imo. look at tohru's feelings for kyo.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 29, 2006)

No, it's okay. ^^ I forgive you.

Yeah, I agree that it's subtle too.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

I like the subtle character development in furuba.  SO many manga nowadays have little to no character development.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 30, 2006)

nuri? are you actually there 

i totally agree. a lot of stories, things just kind of happen. suddenly someone loves someone. its pathetic


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

YEah, for a bit at least.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 30, 2006)

AWESOME!

nu-chan have you heard any news about the ending of the series?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

Not anything official.


----------



## Shai (Jul 30, 2006)

Kya i agree i hate it when there is no character development 
Rawr!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 30, 2006)

oh, thanks bubbles! 125 and 126, still no 119 and up, but its all good. it seems to be coming at a good rate


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 30, 2006)

Yep it is good news indeed. Well we have 118 to keep us going.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 30, 2006)

I've attemped to download 118 3 times and it just says 'error can't read file' how frickin annoying


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

Strange. o_o

I think I already have 118 downloaded. I'll go upload that for you, okay? ^^


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 30, 2006)

Whoa you'll do that, wow thanks


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

Here you go: Round 735 LQ

And if you don't have a program that opens .rar files, just download WinRar. ^^


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 30, 2006)

awesome thanks


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

No problem. ^^


----------



## Molekage (Jul 30, 2006)

i drew a chibi pic of kyo x tohru  i'm going to scan ink and upload ^_^


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

Awesome! Be sure to put it in the FC, and the Photobucket!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 30, 2006)

most def, ru-chan. i'm getting done with the ink


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

Awesome, Mu-chan! More KyoxTohru-ness for the world to enjoy!

You should major in art!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> i drew a chibi pic of kyo x tohru  i'm going to scan ink and upload ^_^



Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

NU-CHAN! I finally catch you on!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, it's been awhile huh?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah. We just haven't gotten on at the same times!  *prays that the glomp didn't change back to the evil one* XD


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

I didn't even notice the glomp change.  I guess I'm not observant.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

It changed for about a day. It showed someone about to glomp the other, but that that thing started beating up on the one that was about to glomp it. XD It was more of a :gtfo than a . XD

So do you if it's confirmed that this is the last chapter or no? (I mean 131)


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm not sure.  I know we are getting really close.  I was thinking that either this chapter or the next would be the last. But, I haven't heard anything official.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

Have you heard anything about the last chapter being 100 pages?

That's what I'm hoping for, and I've been right for a lot of things in Fruits Basket lately, so I'm hoping I'm right again. XP


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

No, but that would be so great.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

It would be Fruits Basket heaven.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm hoping for an extra long final chapter.  I don't want the ending to be rushed.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

Same here. And I think 100 would be a nice even number.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 30, 2006)

the furubateers unite!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWW THAT IS SO CUTE! *hugs it*

That's so awesome, Mu-chan!

And I wish I could rep you, but I haven't repped enough people to rep you again still. XP


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

That's really cute mu-chan.  You should post it in the furuba fc too.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

And my KyoxTohru FC if you haven't already. *hasn't been checking on that FC* *is a bad FC owner*


----------



## Molekage (Jul 30, 2006)

i just added to kyo x tohru. i guess i can post on furuba too. do you guys think i should do some shading on it? this is my first crack at chibi...


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

I like it now.  But, without seeing it with the shading its hard for me to judge which way would look better.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm no expert with colorings, but I like it just the way it is. ^^


----------



## Molekage (Jul 30, 2006)

ok, sounds good, i'll do a shaded version later. how do you i upload to the albu, ru-chan :sweat


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

I explained it over in the FC. *pokes it*

But if you can't figure it out then I go can and upload it. ^^


----------



## Molekage (Jul 30, 2006)

oh, you did? i didn't notice, sorry :sweat

me and nu-chan converted another person to furuba from the ranma thread


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

Awesome, who did you convert?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

We should get them to post over in this thread too.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 30, 2006)

er, don't remember the name, but i call him rd.

also, i think i'll offer wu-chan a bar, because she seems to only post with us


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, I think Wu-chan deserves a bar now. She's passed the test since she's stayed active. ^^


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

Good idea.  I think it was redrunr or something like that.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

Bring RD over to this thread then. I want to meet him!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

Next time he's over in the ranma thread w/me or mu-chan we can invite him over here w/us.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

It sounds like fun!

This thread needs more boys. It's basically dominated by girls. *pats thread*


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't know for sure he's a guy.  I'm just guessing at this point.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

So should I say it or he/she?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

lol, I say he by default.  Or, you could just call him/her Rd.  That sounds easiest, to just use the username.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, I'll just call Rd Rd. *nods*


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds good.  I only need one more post to get to 700.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow, you're getting closer to 1000, Nu-chan!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, I'll get there eventually.  Its taken me since Dec. to post these 700.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm sure with this thread you'll reach it in no time!

And back to talking about Fruits Basket: August 5th is approaching nearer and we'll see if it's the last chapter or not!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

Saturday better get here quick!!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

I agree! Don't worry, Momiji will make this week go by fast. Somehow.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

I can't wait for the next chapter.  Hopefully, momiji is in it.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

Me too! He wasn't even in the last one! WTF, Takaya! How could you NOT have him? I know he's already freed, but still!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

I know but, Hiro was in it wasn't he?  And he was freed already.  What about Kureno, was he in last chapter?   I can't remember.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, Kisa was at Hiro's house playing with his sister so he was in it.

Hmm... I don't remember seeing Kureno in it. Strange. So I guess Momiji wasn't the only one left out. But still! He was left out! D:


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

I guess, I just missed him in the everyone's happy and free chapter.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

Same here. I was keeping an eye out for Momiji, but that's only because he's my favorite. Kureno's not my favorite.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, Momiji is my favorite too.  But, you already knew that.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, and you already knew that he was mine.

We need a new topic.

Who's your LEAST favorite character? Mine is Akito's mom Ren. And Kagura!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't like Ritsu for some reason.  I always thought he was kinda annoying.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 31, 2006)

Really? Ritsu always made me laugh. Although he overreacted sometimes and it bugged me. Are you thankful that we don't see him a lot?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, I am.  I think it was all the yelling, and text in crazy big letters.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't like Ritsu that much because every time I see him, I can't get it through my head that he's a boy! He looks so much like a girl.

I have that same problem with Haku from Naruto. I see him and all I think is giiiiirl. But nope. They're both boys.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 31, 2006)

I liked Haku a lot as a character.  But, he didn't over-react and yell a lot.  

Ritsu's mother was the same way wasn't she?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 31, 2006)

i will not acknowledge haku as a guy. never.

yeah, ritsu's mom was insane. do you remember that one anime ep where she nararates?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah. Ritsu probably got his personality from his mom. They both overreact a lot. Plus Shigure's editor. Never have them all in the same room. Especially with a lot of breakable china glasses. XD


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 31, 2006)

I can't believe Ritsu and Shigure's editor being together.....That would be one insane relationship.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 31, 2006)

its definately the only one that works for both of them. i like it because both characters need all the love they can get


----------



## Sawako (Jul 31, 2006)

I think that's who Takaya wants Ritsu to end up with though. XD

And Mu-chan: I remember that episode where Ritsu's mom marrorates! (I didn't NOT spell that right, huh?) I think I was very tempted to skip it. XD


----------



## Anemone (Jul 31, 2006)

I love the monkey  
he's so cool


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't remember that episode.  What was it about?


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't like Shigure's editor. She annoys me.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 31, 2006)

Nu-chan: I have no idea what episode it is. I can't remember.

Heh, and it seems like there's different opinions about Ritsu.

Ku-chan! Hi!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 31, 2006)

er, that one is about... yuki and tohru in ayame's store. i hate that ep because of the yuki x tohruness


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 31, 2006)

hi ru-chan!

Isn't the episode where ritsu's mom narrarates the one where Yuki and tohru go to Ayame's shop?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 31, 2006)

I liked seeing Ayame's shop though.

But that episodes was more proof that the animators were YukixTohru fans. IN YOUR FACE, ANIMATORS. KYO GETS HER!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 31, 2006)

I liked that episode too.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 31, 2006)

It annoys me how yukixtohru the anime is.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 31, 2006)

Same here. And KyoxKagura. Yuck! I hate both pairings.

KyoxTohru and YukixMachi FTW.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 31, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Same here. And KyoxKagura. Yuck! I hate both pairings.
> 
> KyoxTohru and YukixMachi FTW.



Quoted for truth ru-chan!!!


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 31, 2006)

When they made the anime did they think it was going to be yukixtohru or did they just like them better?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 31, 2006)

they need to make more furuba anime. the second part of the series is SOOO GOOD


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 31, 2006)

nekocat17 said:
			
		

> When they made the anime did they think it was going to be yukixtohru or did they just like them better?



I guess at the point the anime was released it could have gone either way.  But, I always thought that kyo's transformation, was a huge push for kyoxtohru.  I'm not sure, maybe they did just like them a whole lot better.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah, there was a whole lot of yuki tohru early in tha manga, and eventually more kyo tohru as time goes on. i guess they just guessed wrong.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm glad they did.  I like the way things turned out.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, in the beginning of the manga it really could've gone either way, so I guess they just thought it was leaning for towards YukixTohru? Who knows.

I want a second season! And I also want them to fix the Kyo true form episodes. Tohru is not weak. She does not need 5 million people to help her. She did it by herself!


----------



## Shai (Jul 31, 2006)

Yaar 
We where all over at my friends house and i had volumes 1 and 2 of Fruits Basket but not 3 and she just got 4 she really didn't want to watch it and spoil it but i kept bugging her all day so we eventually did and oh boy,
I think the episode with the Narration we actually skiped after a while and since Aya was introuducted in the 3 volume we where like??? who the heck is this guy!?!? 
(I watched the anime then read the manga XD)


----------



## Molekage (Jul 31, 2006)

wu-chan would you like a uotoni gang userbar? what color would you like, if so?


----------



## JJ (Jul 31, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Well, in the beginning of the manga it really could've gone either way, so I guess they just thought it was leaning for towards YukixTohru? Who knows.
> 
> I want a second season! And I also want them to fix the Kyo true form episodes. Tohru is not weak. She does not need 5 million people to help her. She did it by herself!



I keep hoping for an OVA maybe starting at that point.  Now that I think about it, I wonder if that's why the anime ended.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, the anime has already been out for a few years, right? Wouldn't they have started the OVA already if they were planning to start one?


----------



## Shai (Jul 31, 2006)

Any colour is fine by me! 
^_^ tankoo you for asking


----------



## Molekage (Jul 31, 2006)

ANYTHING is faster than stop tazmo. wu-chan you really don't have a color preferrence? what do you think, ru-chan?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 31, 2006)

Maybe yellow? If it's possible to make a bar out of a color that light?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 31, 2006)

here you are wu-chan


----------



## Sawako (Jul 31, 2006)

That looks cool! Good job, Mu-chan!


----------



## google123 (Jul 31, 2006)

Someone could do me a great great favor. I have up to 13, but I'm missing 6 for a stupid reason. Can someone please oh  please give me a reasonable summary for volume 6?


----------



## JJ (Jul 31, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Well, the anime has already been out for a few years, right? Wouldn't they have started the OVA already if they were planning to start one?



I read in some cases they wait for the manga to be over. I don't know if that's true or not though.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

i don't think they will make any ovas for furuba... there is too much other stuff out there at the moment 

i'm still waiting for more ranma OVAs, but they are never going to happen


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't really get why they don't animate more of furuba, it seems like a pretty popular series.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't know. They could make A LOT of money from making more Fruits Basket episodes, so I really don't see why they wouldn't.


----------



## Shai (Aug 1, 2006)

I read the manga sometimes and can just imagine it as an anime but then i read some other stuff and i just can't imagine it :S Confumbled you will be!!!
Kyaaa!!! Mu-chan Arigato! *huggles*


----------



## Sawako (Aug 1, 2006)

I really want certain scenes from the manga to be animated at least, if they're not going to animate the whole thing. Like that Cinderella-ish play. XD AND CHAPTERS 129 AND 130!!!


----------



## Shai (Aug 1, 2006)

Ah yesh that was soo funny! XD
What do you mean something Cinderella - ish?
It's something Cinderella ...Ish!
Not quiet like that but it twas still funny!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh, is that what it was called? I couldn’t remember the actual name.

It was hilarious though.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

something cindarella-ish. it was awesome. i love how hana just wanted meat


----------



## Shai (Aug 1, 2006)

Hee hee and the audience was saying stuff like
She's eating...Again!?
Kyaa! Mu-chan thank you verry muchley!
She does eat alot XD 
I just love her little comment likes let's not just go round they might not have snacks!!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

ne problem wu-chan, i'm glad you like it 

i love how tohru couldn't be bad. that was awesome. though i wanted tohru to be cindarella so more kyo x tohru


----------



## Sawako (Aug 1, 2006)

Who ended up being Cinderella? I forgot. Was it Hana-chan? XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

it was hana, and people were like EH???? because she wanted a black dress


----------



## Sawako (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh yes, that's right.

KyoxHana.  That's a really strange pairing.

But if Hana-chan ends up with Shishou, then she'd be like Kyo's mommy, and that's weird too.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

..............................................

ARGHHH!!!!!! BRAIN!!!!

reminds me of the song "i'm my own grandpa"


----------



## Sawako (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm My Own Grandpa?

I haven't heard that song. But also: how would that work?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

........ guh. its too confusing to explain. its very convoluted and as disturbing as it sounds.

i'll find you a link if you want


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 1, 2006)

um..just checking...ch. 131 comes out on august 5th? srry i cant check the rest of the posts in this thread cuz my computer is loading extremely slow.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 1, 2006)

No, that's okay. ^^ I'll just try to figure it out for myself.

Imagine if Hana-chan became Kyo's stepmom if she married Shishou. What would Kyo and Tohru do?

Akatsuki: Yeah, the next chapter comes out on August 5th.


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 1, 2006)

Does Hana-chan love Shishou tho? As in romantic? Or just likes him as an aquaintance.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 1, 2006)

It's just been hinted at, but never confirmed. I like them as a couple though.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

it seems to go both ways, but since both are minor minor characters, that hasn't really been developed.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 1, 2006)

I think it's good for Hana-chan to be with an older guy though since she seems more mature than people her age sometimes. So Shishou is perfect.

I can never remember Shishou's name. What is it again?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

its sohma... kazuma


----------



## Shai (Aug 1, 2006)

Soo...this is what you guys talk about when i'm not here
XD


----------



## Sawako (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh, that's right, his name is Kazuma!

Wu-chan: We just basically talk about random things. XP


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 1, 2006)

True, I can't imagine Hana-chan with another high school student. >.>

1. Is the author of the manga going to release extra chapters after 131? 
2. For our avatar, can it be in .gif format?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 1, 2006)

1. I don't know whether or not 131 is the last chapter or not, and if it is, I have no idea if Takaya will release anymore chapters. Sorry D:
2. Yeah, you can have it in .gif format. ^^


----------



## Shai (Aug 1, 2006)

Yay for random things!!


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 1, 2006)

I hope Takaya will show them 5 years later or so when they're all married lol. Or would that just be too weird and asking too much?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

nope, you're right on the money of what me and ru-chan want.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah, that's exactly what I'm wishing for!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

ru-chan gets brownie points if it happens 

4 more days... i think...


----------



## Sawako (Aug 1, 2006)

Unless we get an early RAW like last time! The last one came out two days before it was supposed to!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

yeah. want to have a competition again ru-chan?

i'm going to search now and see what i can see


----------



## Sawako (Aug 1, 2006)

I guess?

Let's not call it a competition though because I actually get really competitive and I'll get pissed if I lose. XD It'll be like a scavenger hunt! I don't care if I lose at that.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

ok, fair enough

i didn't get anything, though i got some sources claiming that 131 is actually the last chapter


----------



## Sawako (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh, it is the last chapter? That's so sad. ;_;

And yeah,I can't find 131. It's not out yet.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

it was all unofficial jabber. nothing that looked really official yet regarding 131 being the last chapter


----------



## Sawako (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh, okay. Well, a lot of people have been speculating it, since it's the last chapter in the volume. But just please say it isn't so! This series is too great!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 1, 2006)

I hope its not the last chapter.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

its ok nuri! we can have friends who can support us through the sadness. sniff..


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 1, 2006)

That's true.  I was sad when Death Note ended this year, but I like furuba a whole lot more that dn, so it should be interesting.  I'll need to find another shojo manga to obsess over.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

have you seen school rumble? its really reminscent of early furuba... but the pairings are much less conclusive


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 1, 2006)

I keep hearing about it, but I haven't gotten around to watching it yet.  I've been tempted to pick up the manga a couple of times.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

nu-chan, i think you'd like it a lot... but i'm not entirely sure its shojo... just like full metal panic


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 1, 2006)

I pick up this weekend when I buy stuff.


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Aug 2, 2006)

Keep in mind a lot of mangakas extend the length of the last volume. (ie, Death Note had 1 extra chapter in the last volume than any other volumes; Monster had 2-3 extra chapters). I think it's too sudden to end at this point.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

^ Oh yeah, I remember Death Note did have an extra chapter.

Maybe this means we'll get an extra chapter or two of Fruits Basket!! We'll see...


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

3 more days.... any luck with an early raw anyone? where did you find the last one ru-chan?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

I found the last one on a Livejournal community. ^^

I haven't found any early raws or anything yet. How about you?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

on this site.

Good thing I kept it bookmarked. I knew more people would ask.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

maybe put it in the kyo x tohru fanclub's first page?

any good shojo recommendations for nu-chan?


----------



## Shai (Aug 2, 2006)

Kya! 
And me!!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Good idea, Mu-chan.

And I actually don't read much shoujo. I do recommend Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles. I always thought that was shoujo until I found out it was shounen.  And xxxHOLiC, since that crosses over with Tsubasa a lot!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

hm, ok. thats fine. nuriel wanted to obsess over another shojo manga together , perhaps this mangaka's next work?

hey wu-chan!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, I hope Takaya has another manga out soon so we can all obsess over it.

I also want a new shoujo manga.  I read too much shounen.


----------



## Shai (Aug 2, 2006)

sorry really needed to well...Pee eh heh heh sorry...
I know you probabley didn't want to know that but oh well


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Too much information, Wu-chan. Too much.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

is there a title for her new work?

sorry i've been so inconsistant in posting today. lots of stuff to do today in lab :S


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 2, 2006)

btw, what happened to that petition or w/e to get a second season of furuba? (does anyone here know any influential people in the anime industry? )


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

There was a petition to get a season 2? I didn't even know about that, so I have no idea what happened with that.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

its been over for a long time... almost half a decade. i doubt that this petition still exists


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow, almost five years? I didn't know that the anime came out that long ago. o_o


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

2001. that would make it half a decade. wow... i was still in high school then, and completely not into anime.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow.

Five years ago I was... on summer vacation before the fourth grade. XD That anime is old. It's hard to believe that a manga with only 130 is over 5 years old, but then I have to remember it comes out every 2 or 4 weeks and not every week, so...


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

one piece is almost a decade old @_@

furuba's chapters are really long though. they are almost double normal chapters. i give it more like 240 normal chapters


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

One Piece is almost a decade old? Oh my! And it's only supposed to be about half way done, huh? @_@ So basically I'll be a 30-year-old still reading manga solely because of One Piece.

That's true about Fruits Basket chapters being longer. If you say that there are 240 chapters, then it does make sense for it to be five years old already.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

the 240 was kind of an arbitrary number, i think furuba chapters are about 175% bigger than normal manga chapters, so i just kind of guesstimated. i think its a fairly good guess though...

yeah, one piece is going to be really long. maybe we'll still be talking on the forums as its running


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, I doubt I'll leave the forums until One Piece is over, since it's mainly Fruits Basket and One Piece (and kind of Bleach and just a little bit Naruto) that keeps me here. Unless someone opens up a One Piece forum that we all just kind of migrate to.

240 does seem like a good number of chapters that Fruits Basket would have if it were the length that mangas like One Piece and Naruto have. I think it'd be around that too.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, I was thinking of doing that too. ^^ Maybe we should split up the work so we only have to do half the work. Like I could do Chapters 1-65 and you could do chapters 66-130 or something?

And no idea how many chapters in each batch.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

like make ourselves open for uploading as people want the files. but that would still mean we need to make them into a batch. how do you make already compressed zips into a batch?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Maybe you can put the zips into another zip file? Not sure.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

maybe. i might try spamming the tech department later to learn.

our first customer could be nee-chan


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

ok, i'll ask her if shes interested, though the first chapters are pretty identical to the manga


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I think it's best if she reads the manga from the beginning, so she can refresh on everything that's been happening.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

fair enough. i'll ask on kyo x tohru 

i guess no news on the chapter?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Nope, I haven't found any news yet. Unless I'm overlooking something.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey guys.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi, Nu-chan! Even though I already said hi to you!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah.  That's okay though.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

So have you heard any news about the next chapter? Or maybe found an early raw?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

Not yet.  I'm looking in another window now though.  Checking my usual sources.  We are really close to 2000 posts in this thread.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

do you think we can reach it tonight 

hi nuri! 

i can't find anything either still


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow, we really are cloes to 2000. Maybe we can get it tonight!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

hi mole 

I don't know if we can get it or not.  I'm not having any luck today.  We might still be too early.  

As for 2000 posts, we can reach it.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

its true, last time the raw was two days early and its still three days away


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, I can't find it yet.  I'll check again tomorrow.  I'm just getting a little impatient to read it.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello minna 
Sorry to interupt.Uuuuumm Ru-chan,the link that you gave me yesterday,what is a Rar file??? I can't open it?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, me too.  I hope its not.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

azim! 

great pic btw. you're excellent. i'm almost done with lee 

i hope that it wasn't like 128. remember how long we had to wait???


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

I hope there's extra chapters in this volume. Like 10.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 2, 2006)

Ru-chan,do you have the link where can I download this WinRar?

@Molokage: Hei Mogura-san


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

lol, we can only hope.  


EDIT:  Sorry to interrupt, but you can download winrar .


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

You can download WinRar here:  Just get the beta.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

You beat me to it.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

you kinda beat ru, cause you edited yours so it comes ahead


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

I was trying not to double post.  Only 50 more to go.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 2, 2006)

Woah 2 links at the same time,thankies Nuri-chan and Ru-chan  

You know what,this Furuba is interesting  I'm begining to like the story and the characters,especially Tohru. She's sooooo kawaii!! 
It's sad though,to know that she had a rough life at a young age 

I'll be back later,I'm going to continue reading it more!!!! I'm right now on volume 2 
Thanks Mogura-san and Ru-chan for intruducing this manga to me 

EDITI didn't say hello to Nuri-chan )....Hai Nuri-chan =)


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

No problem! I'm glad that you're enjoying the manga!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

no problem azim! come post with us ok? 

yet another gets converted. good job mina!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

Its nice to have another furuba fan, azim.  

Keep letting us know what you think.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm glad we got another Fruits Basketeer. Or whatever we call ourselves. Furubateers? I forgot. 

Azim, come back and tell us what you think of Fruits Basket a lot!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

Wasn't it Furubateers?????

I can't remember either....


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

It might've been Furubateers. Let's wait and see when Mu-chan says.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

we were all of them, actually. i guess us three are still the furubateers, aka. fruits basketeers.

but now we have a whole gang


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

No, theres only three Muskateers, so we're the Furubateers aka Fruits Basketeers but we're part of the Uotani Gang which has a lot of member.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

^^That's right ru-chan!!!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

See, it works out so we get all of these cool titles.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

lol, true.  Random titles are fun for everyone.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

we are the leaders of the gang 

so who is next to get a bar? i'm think azim because hes a great friends 

or ma-chan from the kyo tohru fc cause she like fmp


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, I say they can both get banners!  Soon we'll have all of NF with these banners. Mwhaha.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

lol, that would be funny.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Soon we'll have to give people multi-colored ones because we'll run out of colors.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

lol, that could be cute though.  V.1 and V.2


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

i'll just need to keep pumping them out 

we could try different styles too 

bye guys! i'll be back later!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, I have to go eat dinner, and it's spagetti so I'll be gone for awhile. Mmm.

Bye.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

See you guys later.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Alright I'm back.

And no news on chapter 131 yet.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

That was fast.    Now we can continue on the way to 2000 and page 100!!!!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

an i have also returned 

should we stop playing musical threads and settle on one or two?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

It gets confusing sometimes.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, let's settle on this thread and one other!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

Good idea.  Less spamming that way.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

one of one piece fanclubs, how about. that way traci can join in 

i hope azim comes back


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, I meant one One Piece FC. ^^

Why do manga make me want to cry? The last Fruits Basket chapter, this latest Tsubasa chapter... ;___;


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

is tsubasa good? should i download it?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, Tsubasa is great! Especially these latest chapters. But right now I'm really sad because my favorite character might die. 

edit: And here's a great site to get chapters: post And for the latest chapters, you can do to MangaHelpers!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

I need to read Tsubasa.  I love clamp so I'm sure I'll like it.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, you should read it, Nuriel! And if you're a Cardcaptor Sakura fan, you'll see Syaoran and Sakura! And if you're a Magic Knight Rayearth fan, get ready for more Mokona! Puu!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh, we've just been reading RAWs and summaries. Do you want links for those?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

i usually get it from stop tazmo, but they don't have the ones you want yet


----------



## Gaara-fan (Aug 2, 2006)

Ah, oh well.  I guess I'll just wait...thanks for your help anyways


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

i'm sure it will happen very soon, espcially with the series ending with potentially the next chapter. people will want to wrap it up.

you're almost at 28 hundred ru!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

The groups that do furuba don't seem to quick about it.  I'm glad that someone does but, I'm impatient.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

I remember him.  He did a good job, but he kinda vanished didn't he?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow, I have bad memory. I don't remember him. Who was it again?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't remember his username.  I'll try to find it sometime, one can only guess how many pages back that was.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

i think he posted earlier today, but we've moved so fast i don't know what page that would be at


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

It's okay, you don't have to find it. ^^


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

THanks.  I don't know if I could anyway.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

2000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WE DID IT.

We're such spammers

Momiji is so proud of us!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

totally not spammers. totally talking about fruits basket

so what your favorite fruit? i like onigiri ^^


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh, I love Onigiris and apples!

What fruit do you think all the Sohmas would be associated with?

I think Kyo would be with an orange (his hair!).


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

2000 posts.  Now to get to 3000....


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

yeah, because hes also somewhat of a sourpus early on


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

How long will that take us?

We didn't even celebrate the 1000th post, which was only one month ago 

CLICK THIS SHIT NOWWWWWW ZOMGGG!!!!

Nu-chan, you need to get the 3000th post. I got the 2000th and Mu-chan got the 1000th!

And Akito should be some sour fruit, if there is one.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

tonight. lets do it. 

if we get nee-chan into furuba 

i should finish her drawing as a goodbye gift, ne? :sweat


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh, you're drawing her a good bye present? Yeah, you should finish it. When is she leaving again?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> tonight. lets do it.
> 
> if we get nee-chan into furuba
> 
> i should finish her drawing as a goodbye gift, ne? :sweat



That's a good idea.  (the drawing I mean, not gettting to 3000 tonight)


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

friday, i think

i'm almost done, like i told ru-chan its just the pants. i hate drawing pants 

and why isn't 3k post a good idea?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 2, 2006)

Because it's impossible to get 1000 posts in one night.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

It's possible, you would just have to spam an awful lot.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

oh yeah???? how do you know unless you've tried 

you guys are right :sweat

akito = lemon


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

What about Yuki?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, I guess Akito would make a good lemon.

I think Yuki is a strawberry because of this picture:


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

KAWAII!!!!!

hes a strawberry because hes good on the inside and the outside


----------



## Sawako (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah. ^^

And go check the Robin FC.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 3, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Yeah, I guess Akito would make a good lemon.
> 
> I think Yuki is a strawberry because of this picture:




That is so cute.  He has to be strawberry.  

Okay, then Shigure?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

well nu-chan i guess 3k is out of the picture

shigure has to be something complex taste... duran?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 3, 2006)

What's duran?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

ever played super mario sunshine?

a duran is a spikey fruit that you either love or hate


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, okay.  I've never had it before.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

hm... maybe another example. maybe a pomgranant? cause its not what you're expecting?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 3, 2006)

lol, that works.  Some of the others might me harder to pick.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

haru = watermelon

haru green and haru red


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 3, 2006)

lol, that's a good one.  

I've been trying to come up with one for Momiji.  He needs a good one.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

carrot?  except it ain't a fruit 

pear, because hes sweet and nice


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 3, 2006)

Pear, that's a good one.

Someone needs to be an apple.  I don't know who, I just like apples.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

apples are kind of sharp but good. i say tori


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 3, 2006)

Good one.  Okay, what about Ayame (my other favorite).


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

hm, also an apple a day keeps the doctor away ;laugh

ayame? whats he like... crazy, but intellgent.... kind of exotic... pinapple or mango?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 3, 2006)

I like Mango better.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

who else is left...

kagura, hiro, kureno, kisa, ritsu, rin?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 3, 2006)

Kagura reminds me more of a pineapple than Ayame does.  I guess because of her tough exterior.  (we might be looking too much into this )


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

i'm going to say kureno is a tomatoe, a fake fruit


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 3, 2006)

lol, that's pretty creative.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

i agree with your kagura idea. tough but sweet


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (Aug 3, 2006)

*..*

im not a fan of that show(no efence 4 the ppl who like the show).


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (Aug 3, 2006)

*..*

srry if i accendentally double posted. hehe


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 3, 2006)

Do you think anybody would be a peach?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

uh... thanks for the input?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 3, 2006)

Kisa could be a peach.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

kisa is definately a peach

hiro is also a lemon


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 3, 2006)

Kisa is so cute as a peach. I wonder, would a peach and a lemon go together? Probably as much as sheep and tigers do I guess.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

good point. hiro's probably not a lemon...

i say kiwi. looks not so good on the outside, but princely on the inside


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 3, 2006)

Are kiwis sour? Maybe I'm thinking of limes.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

i think kiwis taste fine... not sure cause i've only had one once

also, rin = ...kumquat. sour ouside, sweet in


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 3, 2006)

I've never heard of a kumquat, but that really does sound just like rin.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

yep! what about ritsu? got any good ideas?


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry, I can't think of anything for some reason right now. The only fruit I can think of is a banana.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

strangely enough, that what i was thinking. but theres no good reason for it.


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 3, 2006)

yeah, I can't think of a reason either. I know he doesn't seem like a cherry though (only other fruit I could think of)


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

wait. duh. hes a monkey. neko, its either really late or we're both idiots


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm going to go with it's really late. Although I've been called an idiot often enough.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

you're not an idiot : glomp

did we get everyone?

of course, tohru is an onigiri. but how about an actual fruit?


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks!  

Did you get Kureno yet? For Tohru I don't know she just seems so onigiriish.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

in the last page, i said kureno is atomato because its a fake fruit


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 3, 2006)

oh yeah I remember reading that now. I think you did get everyone.

I need to log off, night mu-chan!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

Mogura-san I've just finish volume 1,and love the story  (earlier I said that i'm on volume 2,but it's actually chapter 2 only )
This series is really funny  (I've had a hard laugh alone,like a wacko )

It's really funny when the time Yuki and Shigure found out that Tohru lives in a tent.I thought Shigure was going to feel sorry or pity for Tohru,but instead he laughed hard at her, (He's a funny guy)

Another one is where Kagura miss Kyou and he didn't contact Kagura for so long (when she visits the house)....and suddenly she switched her personality into a fighter mode and beat the hell out of Kyou,ooo that was priceless.It was soo unexpected when that comes....lol 

I'm just curious why Takaya call it Fruits Basket?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

oh, you'll see. there is chapter dedicated to it. i wouldn't want to spoil it for you!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> oh, you'll see. there is chapter dedicated to it. i wouldn't want to spoil it for you!


Oooh I see now.It's fair that way 

I've seen all you guys posts earlier,and you guys were discussing about what fruit their represents.Is onigiri a fruit? I thought onigiri is a rice,right? The triangle shape rice,am I correct?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

onigiri is certainly not a fruit, but you are pretty close to that chapter i'm talking about. the onigiri part is also covered in that chapter. keep reading azim!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

^ Oh ok.I'll keep reading it,but right now volume 2 haven't completed yet.It's really slow  I'll probably going to read it tonite 

Woah! Mogura-san,isn't it late overthere? It's midnight right now right? Aren't you sleepy?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

should be, but i really want to hang out with traci before she leaves. shes really cool.

and also you are online 

i'm almost done with her pic. i need to give it to her before friday...


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

Ok then I'll move to the OP Fc


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

You mean after chapter 77? Is that it?


----------



## google123 (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, I borrowed up to volume 13 from one of my friends, that's how I found out about it, but the only site that lets you read it only goes up to 8, and I've already read up to the end of 13, which is chapter 77, so now I need 78 and onwards.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

stop tazmo has got a lot of them, up to 118


----------



## Shai (Aug 3, 2006)

Holy Shit you guys can gabber XD
I've been trying to read it all but i just gave up 
I'm just so happy! I'm part of zee Uotani Gang! 
I want to wait for the next chapter only because i don't want it to end but it's also driving me crazy with all the waiting! 
Yuki can be a Bannana! -Shifty Eyes- Because........
.....???....? Hmm -Ponder ponder-
I said so?


----------



## Shai (Aug 3, 2006)

Aaah so they are!?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

Ru-chan it's because of the new admins.They are toying with us,testing their new powers


----------



## Shai (Aug 3, 2006)

Aha! My Friend and I done that once put or names backwords and mad a name that sounded like it I was Amber and she was Sludge if i rememer rightly...XD


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

Hei wu-chan (can I call you that? I can't read your name backwords),are you new to Furuba?

Lol ...look at my name,it turns out like a girl name..Miza ^_^


----------



## Sawako (Aug 3, 2006)

Miza! 

The new admins did this? They have too much fun sometimes.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

urihcaY? It's hard to pronounce though 

It's becuz TenshiOni and Vash got promoted to admin!


----------



## Shai (Aug 3, 2006)

Ah sorry about that no i'm not new to Fruits Basket! ^_^
I love the was Japanese people say Pet Shop XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

i've heard vash is evil. if this is the beginning...

miza, eh? i might start calling you that azim

any news ur-chan?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

@Wu-chan:  ok.
Well as for me I'm still new to Furuba.I've just finished reading volume 2.I really like the story,it's interesting


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

do you understand the onigiri part yet? and why its called fruits basket?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 3, 2006)

Nope, I haven't heard any news yet, um-chan.

Oh, it was TenshiOni and Vash who got promoted... no wonder this is happening. XD


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

*Surprise by Mogura-san appearance *
Hello Mogura-san ^_^
Ah about that onigiri...uummm kinda understand it a bit,but NOT 100% though :sweat
Would you care explain it to me Mogura-san?

EDIT=.....and yes,Vash is evil


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

did you end up getting to the chapter that touched on it? i don't want to spoil you . but if you did...


*Spoiler*: _newbie spoilers_ 



tohru, in the game of kid's game of fruits basket, was picked on because she was the "onigiri" of the fruits basket. of course, no such fruit exists so poor tohru was never called on. . its symbolic of the whole sohma world. where everyone is kind of interconnected in this fruits basket and tohru is still on the outside looking in... until the onigiri starts becoming friends with the fruit


----------



## Sawako (Aug 3, 2006)

I thought they explained the Fruits Basket thing early on in the manga? I guess not since Azim hasn't gotten to it yet.


----------



## Shai (Aug 3, 2006)

They left the Onigiri thing quite late in the anime if i remeber right? 
Might have to watch the episodes tonight..


----------



## Sawako (Aug 3, 2006)

They did? I thought that was early on in the anime too. 

I have horrible memory.

And Um-chan if you see this: Do you know if Sencho will be on today before noon, because I made hera stick figure comic and I want to give it to her. It's ZoroxVivi!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> did you end up getting to the chapter that touched on it?


Yeah I did.



> its symbolic of the whole sohma world. where everyone is kind of interconnected in this fruits basket and tohru is still on the outside looking in... until the onigiri starts becoming friends with the fruit


This is the perfect answer for me,it all makes sense to me now 
Thankies Mogura-san 

You know what,how did Hattori do to erase peoples memory? Is he use some kind of magic with his hand? I'm still wondering about that =)


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

it was first 6 eps. onigiri is first 20 chaps.

een-chan is coming on tonight. i got to finish her zoro vivi pic (i finished the pants ur-chan!)


----------



## Sawako (Aug 3, 2006)

I agree with Azim: That was a good explanation, Um-chan!

Oh good job with finishing the pants! 

I hope I'm on tonight. I'm going to the movies later on today (I got free tickets for Monster House from the local radio station!) so I don't know if I'll be on. I guess I'll just PM it to her, but I wanted to show everyone.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> I thought they explained the Fruits Basket thing early on in the manga? I guess not since Azim hasn't gotten to it yet.


Actually Ru-chan I was too lazy to do research on it (or read it back),because I was eager to see what's going to happen on the next page.I do understand the part where Tohru played the game when she was small,it's just I don't quite catch up to it.....hehehe,silly me :sweat

But now i've finally understand it and thanks to Mogura-san


----------



## Sawako (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh, I understand.

Well that's okay. Catch up as fast as you can so you can post about it with us, Azim!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

the story gets better and better as you read, i can assure you. right now you need to fall in love with the characters. especially tohru, shes cooler that rukia , which is hard to do


----------



## Sawako (Aug 3, 2006)

I think just reading the story will have Azim falling in love with the characters! They're so awesome.

Except for Kagura. She can still go marry a fat guy.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

thats awesome. but kagura isn't THAT bad


----------



## Sawako (Aug 3, 2006)

I know, I've just never liked her. She's the one character I never grew attached with. Her and Ritsu, but Ritsu makes me laugh sometimes so he's okay.


----------



## Shai (Aug 3, 2006)

The only one i don't like is Rin -_- 
Or maybe that's cause i'm in love with Haru -Shifty Eyes-
Bye bye!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

you're leaving uw-chan?

miza, you should join the uotoni gang. just tell me color and name


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> you're leaving uw-chan?
> 
> miza, you should join the uotoni gang. just tell me color and name


Before this i've always wondered what is this Uotoni gang that you've been up to Mogura-san.Now since I've been reading Furuba,I'll be glad to join the Uo-chan gang!!  She's cool 

Mogura-san I want red color,can I? And put my name "zim" 

p/s=You've managed to drag me up to this gang and FURUBA ftw!!


----------



## Sakura827 (Aug 3, 2006)

ohh yeah furuba rocks i <3 it  KYOOO whooooooooo XD lol


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

awesome!

miza, so zu-chan? we have this little naming system going


----------



## Sawako (Aug 3, 2006)

I think Azim should be Zu-chan~!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

Zu-chan...hhhmmm,oh well It's fine with me 
Mu-chan,proceed with it ^_^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

ok, here ya go miza!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

^ Ah,it looks nice Mu-chan and thank you so much  

Well,mu-chan I've got to go now.It's 3am right now and I feel sleepy at the moment :sweat
So i'll talk to ya later and by mu-chan  
(Say hi to traci for me ^_^)


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Aug 3, 2006)

Are you making those? Kewl!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 3, 2006)

Mu-chan, that's an awesome banner for Zu-chan!

Zu-chan, welcome to the Uotani Gang!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

yep! i make them only for my friends though. if you post here and get to know us, who knows, i'll probably offer one to you too 

bye miza! hope to see you tonight!


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Aug 3, 2006)

Hm...sounds pretty sweet, but I won't be on much longer for today. I gotta get off in about an hour or so, plus, I'm site hoppin'. I'm on another sven sites or so right now, and working on two of my new ones right now. Eheheh. I'm a little busy here...-laughs-


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

awesome! are you a big fan of fruits basket?

if you want to, post with me and ur-chan. we don't bite, and we'd like to think we're actually pretty fun to be around


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

@Yachiru: Yup it looks cool Ru-chan and I love the color  Uotani gang FTW!!

Well,got to go now.Bye Ru-chan and Mu-chan


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Aug 3, 2006)

Kay, I'll post. You can call me Aadi-chan or something like that if you want, me no mind. 

And Fruits Basket? (Not to be a little nuts, but I gotta do this in caps) I LOVE IT!!!
Fruits Basket is amazing, but I'm only really into the anime right now, not so much the manga. But the manga isn't so bad, I just have too short a attention span to read it. Darn ADD....-twitch-


----------



## Sawako (Aug 3, 2006)

You don't like the manga that much? Gasp. You really need to get into it. Fix that attention span of yours. 

Welcome though, Aadi-chan!


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Aug 3, 2006)

I know I know, so my friend tells me to. She's always hitting me on the head saying 'The manga's 10x the anime'.

And lemme tell you, I luuuuuuuv the anime. I can't get enough!!!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 3, 2006)

The manga is waaaay better than the anime. The anime is short and doesn't cover the whole story, plus they changed the little story that was animated.

I love anime too, but you really need to get into the manga.


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm convinced. To Borders and Barns and Noble! Awaaaaay!
-falls in ditch-
-curses-


----------



## Shai (Aug 3, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> awesome! are you a big fan of fruits basket?
> 
> if you want to, post with me and ur-chan. we don't bite, and we'd like to think we're actually pretty fun to be around



Now who told you that? -Snigger-


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

meh, maybe YOU bite uw chan, but we sure don't. i think


----------



## Shai (Aug 3, 2006)

-Shifty Eyes- Maybe huh? -Evil chuckle-
It would be Soo awesome if everything was backwards!!! :amazed


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

er... dunno about that. nothing would make sense on this forum, or it would be way to much work to decipher...

no news about the new chapter... can't find it raw yet


----------



## Sawako (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, I cant find a RAW either. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 4, 2006)

I haven't found a raw yet either.  But, on a side note tokyopop released volume 14.  I picked it up today.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, I saw the last copy at Barnes and Nobles, but I had two dollars.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 4, 2006)

What the 14th book is out  I seriously need to get my brain back on this planet again soon.

Thats great news i'll have to orer one off the net, i'm not lucky enough to live somewhere where they have upto date manga available in the shops


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh, none of your bookstores have up-to-date manga? That sucks. But that's what the internet is for!


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah thats true. The UK totally sucks for manga really, you have to go to a very specialised store to get upto date stuff and well it takes me an hour to get from my house into central London. It's far easier to get a nice postman deliver it to my door .

I've already bought 3 books today  oh well one more wont hurt!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

ebay!

no news of the raw... just checked this morning


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 4, 2006)

Nah amazon is far more reliable and they still knock money off. I don't think i've ever paid mor then £5 for a FB book and I usually pay less. I guess thats $8.9 US


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 4, 2006)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> What the 14th book is out  I seriously need to get my brain back on this planet again soon.
> 
> Thats great news i'll have to orer one off the net, i'm not lucky enough to live somewhere where they have upto date manga available in the shops


 Yesterday, I went to my local bookstare and they already had the 14th volume!! I wanted to get it, but I got the third instead because I only had the 1st and 2nd.    I'M SO POOR! But then again, I'm still living with my parents


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

No news on the RAW. I guess it'll actually come out tomorrow and not early like we hoped.


----------



## Itazu (Aug 4, 2006)

Where can I get translated Fruits Basket manga scans for chapters 119- 122?
I REALLY REALLY need to find out ('cause I'm officially addicted).


----------



## Itazu (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm on that website right now to get everything else, those four chapters are the only ones missing.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

itazu... have you browsed stop tazmo's forums? i've heard they sometimes have stuff that the main page doesn't

your avy is awesome.


----------



## Itazu (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks and yeah, I'll look through the forums.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

I sent you a PM, but in case you check this thread first...

Symphony of the Night headed for the Xbox Live Arcade

That's the most I can find, but there's still missing chapters. I'd just keep checking that thread for the chapters and hope that they come out soon!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 4, 2006)

Uuuuummm Mu-chan,when Haru said that 'Yuki was my 1st love' did he really means it?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Basically. XD Haru loved Yuki. But now he only thinks of him as a friend.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

meh. i never delved into that. yaoi creeps me out.

strong brotherhood. thats what it should be called...


----------



## Mojim (Aug 4, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Basically. XD Haru loved Yuki. But now he only thinks of him as a friend.


Aah I get it now...lol 
I'm really really surprised that Momiji is 15!!!!!! 
I thought he's 10-11 years or somethin' like that

Ooooops forgot to say hello Ru-chan and Mu-chan


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Zu-chan. Or do you want me to still call you Azim?

Yeah, I still find it hard to believe that Momiji is their age. He just seems so much younger than them.


*Spoiler*: _spoils for way later on in the series, don't click Azim_ 



That is, until Momiji suddenly grows taller. Now he looks like he's their age.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

miza! 

traci might not come on tonight 

so you just met haru?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, I think Traci-sencho is too busy to come on. Plus I won't be on all afternoon so if she comes I might not see her!


----------



## Itazu (Aug 4, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> I sent you a PM, but in case you check this thread first...
> 
> Symphony of the Night headed for the Xbox Live Arcade
> 
> That's the most I can find, but there's still missing chapters. I'd just keep checking that thread for the chapters and hope that they come out soon!



I'll look for some more boards on it. Thanks.
I really want to read chapter 119...
Chapter 118 cuts off so suddenly...


----------



## Mojim (Aug 4, 2006)

@Yachiru: nOPE I don't mind it at all.You can call me anything what you want Ru-chan 
Yeah me too,I was like WTF!!!! He's 15!!!  No,seriously It was hard to believed it at all! 

@Molekage: Hei Mu-chan 
Yup I've just finished reading volume 3 (actually I want to read until 4,but I decide that I'm going to read one day one volume or maybe 2 ) 
Then I want to post here to ask question If i don't understand some part.I just  want it that way so I can talk to you guys often  talking about Furuba of course!!! 

When he said that he love Yuki,at that point my mind was thinking...(Oh no,there's a gay character in this series 0__0)


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Don't worry, Haru is not gay. He was just confused about his feelings at first.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

i was thinking of making a battle dome thread called who is the best WTF HES A GUY????

i was thinking of haku, the guy from kenshin, some other people i forgot, and yuki


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Haku would win that easily. You can tell Yuki is a guy, he just looks girly and sounds girly.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 4, 2006)

@Yachiru: Yeah you right he's just confused at that time 

@Molekage: Lol...you really going to make a thread about that Mu-chan? You know what,when the 1st time I saw Haru..."hey this guy looks like Kilua from HXH,he's hair kinda a bit the same to me and they both have white hair,coinsidence? I think not 

Btw,who was it again the gay guy in Kenshin?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

i don't remember the name, but its the one who like shisou....

Honjō Kamatari according to wiki


----------



## Shai (Aug 4, 2006)

Yo dudes! Been busy all day sorry ^_^
Bubbles i  never knew you lived in the UK same here!
And everyone can be gay together!
Yay....


----------



## Mojim (Aug 4, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> i don't remember the name, but its the one who like shisou....
> 
> Honjō Kamatari according to wiki


Oh yeah now I remember...Kamatari,she/he the one with the weird weapon like a scythe and with a huge metal ball chain together with the weapon.

Now that's a women to you (kinda...lol)


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 4, 2006)

Haru is no way gay  what are you trying to do to me!!!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Don't worry, he's not gay, Bubbles! I think he's bisexual.

Hey Wu-chan. ^^


----------



## Shai (Aug 4, 2006)

...Um Haru is...MINE ALL MINE!!! Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha 

Haha ..I give up 
Hi Ru-chan! ^.^


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 4, 2006)

No way he's totally straight! He was my first love in FB! Now it's Ayame who is also camp as hell


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

no no, haru is totally true to rin


----------



## Shai (Aug 4, 2006)

Well no one said i couldn't have him tee hee tee hee hee


----------



## Mojim (Aug 4, 2006)

I think Tohru x Kyou make a good pairing to me though...
They seems kinda cute together ^_^
But I like Tohru x Yuki,is also good...bah!! I don't know which one is the best =) (Which one is going to happen in the series?)

And Tohru is sooo damn kawaii!!!!!! Everytime I read Furuba,she always made me smile and force to lovin' her whenever I read the manga!!! Kawaii kawaii!!


----------



## Shai (Aug 4, 2006)

BEETHOVEN!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

TOHRU x KYO FOR THE WIN!!! 

damn rat. i hate it when he hits on tohru


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

KYOxTOHRU, AZIM! 

And OMG OMG OMG!!!!
131!!!!

TokyoTosho
edit: Crap. Password protected. I don't know the password. D: Maybe it's freemanga?
edit again: No it's not. Ack, sorry everyone. But at least there's that summary thing out!

Summary thingy: 

OMG OMG OMG!


----------



## Shai (Aug 4, 2006)

109 such a pretty number aaa
Yuki is a Soggy Old Bannana!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

RU-CHAN YOU WIN!!

NOT FINAL CHAPTER!   

the next chapter comes on my birthday


----------



## Shai (Aug 4, 2006)

IT'S NOT THE FINAL!!!!
KYA KYA KYA!!!!!!!!!!!!
-Dances a happy little dance-


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh, that's your birthday? Yay!!

But a month wait until the next chapter. Maybe that's time to make me 100 page finale chapter!!!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

no. no. no. not final chapter.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah Kyou X Tohru FTW!!!!!!!!!!!  Wow,so you guys also prefer them...lol 

Ru-chan,congrats.You rulez!!!!  (I still haven't catch up to u guys yet ) 

So the manga is going to continue???


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

YES. it will, for at least another chapter. we were all sad cause we thought 131 was the last one

nu-chan is gonna flip out


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 4, 2006)

OMG OMG!!! I JUST CAME BACK FROM SWIM PRACTICE. Chapter 131 is out? Furuba hasn't ended? THE WORLD IS SAVED!!!

I'm so happy, I could dance; but I'm too tired to dance so...I'll just stick to smiling real big. ^^


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

I can't wait for Nu-chan to come on and see! 

I'm so glad this isn't the last chapter. Plus i want to see those scans! I emailed the person asking for the password, but no reply yet. Hopefully I'll find another set of scans soon so that we can all look at it!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

or use the dance smiley 

oooh, thanks for using my banner 

FURUBA MAKES THE WORLD GO ROUND 

nut we can't access the scan yet


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, I'll keep looking for other scans for the next hour that I'm home. But if I can't find it by then, I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow.

Oh, this is bad. I'm going to a party today. And all I'll be thinking is "OMGIWANTTOSEETHESCANS!!!"


----------



## Mojim (Aug 4, 2006)

Speaking of Nu-chan,where is she?? She always posts right here,right?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

I guess she's just not on right now.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 4, 2006)

Uuuummm Ru-chan,about the Furuba anime,is the storyline same as the manga?


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 4, 2006)

lol good idea:  

I hope we can see it by the time I get back from tennis  In Otaka Corner (is her name Steph?) she said that it is likely another volume will be released...I'm really excited about that but would she really need another volume to wrap things up? Because everyone has accepted each other, its all smiles and hugs ^^ What would another volume showcase? 5 years in the future?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

prettyyyy much, except for the ending of the anime. the manga does that part infinitely better. they make tohru look bad in the anime


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, the anime changed the ending and took away the KyoxTohruness and they made Tohru look really weak. But otherwise it's about the same, just with a few changes here and there. Plus the anime only covers the first 6 or 7 volumes.


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 4, 2006)

lol i just noticed; the names aren't backwards anymore O_o

and for something on fruits basket, the anime was pretty funny too; one thing i just didn't get; on the last one, does tohru feel weak because of the stench or something else too?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

because the suck. they should have kept animating it.

but the anime is really fun to watch minus those last three eps.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

It only covers the first 6 or 7 volumes because I think that's all that was out at the time.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 4, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> It only covers the first 6 or 7 volumes because I think that's all that was out at the time.


I hate it when it happened like that...!!

Btw Mu-chan,how old is Hattori? He's somewhere near Shigure,right?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

they are the same age, along with ayame. they are late 20s, around 27


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, Hatori and Shigure are around the same age. They went to high school together, along with another that's cursed with the zodiac, but I don't know if you've met him yet.


----------



## JJ (Aug 4, 2006)

Chapter 131!  I can't believe how it's turning out.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 4, 2006)

@Yachiru: Nope I don't think so Ru-chan.But I've met Ayame 

@Molekage: Oh,I see now ^_^ Thankies Mu-chan.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh, I'm talking about Ayame. ^^


----------



## Shai (Aug 4, 2006)

Did you get the Password? o_o


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Nope, not yet.

And I have to go now. Bye, everyone!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

bye ru-chan!

i still can't find alternate links


----------



## Kent (Aug 4, 2006)

LINK

searched for a while ^_____^ but it was worth it~~


----------



## Mojim (Aug 4, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm talking about Ayame. ^^


Oooops silly me...lol  I didn't notice at 1st 
Bye Ru-chan 

Btw Mu-chan-Furuba was created at what year and how old is Takaya? Do you know?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

kent = suge 

@ miza, 1999, and she made her debut in 92, which makes her about 30

according to wiki, she plays a lot of final fantasy games. thats why furuba takes so long to get here...


----------



## Mojim (Aug 4, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> kent = suge
> 
> @ miza, 1999, and she made her debut in 92, which makes her about 30
> 
> according to wiki, she plays a lot of final fantasy games. thats why furuba takes so long to get here...


Woah!! That's a long time ago...like 8 years ago .She's still 30!? then still young lol 
Yeah i know,I read all the random talk thingy and she loves playing games and talked a lot about it to,a bit surprise though


----------



## Shai (Aug 4, 2006)

Aw so cute Machi soo touches Yukis Butt! 
XD


----------



## JJ (Aug 4, 2006)

Kent FTW! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki gets his hug and kiss! Aww...


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

did this chapter bring tears to anyones eyes? good gravy it was touching 


*Spoiler*: _131_ 



i am now officially a yuki x macchi fan. there needed to be MORE kyo x tohru though


----------



## Mojim (Aug 4, 2006)

You can read Japanese Mu-chan?  I didn't know that ^_^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

NOPE! can't at all. but i can look at pictures and read summaries


----------



## Mojim (Aug 4, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> NOPE! can't at all. but i can look at pictures and read summaries


Lol...oh yeah I forgot about summaries,silly me (again)  
Well,mu-chan it's time for me to go to bed,I'm tired right now lol  It's been fun talking to you and Ru-chan tonite 
I'll talk to ya later...bye and take care,Mu-chan


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

alright miza! i'm SOOOO glad you like the series! we need more cool people like you

lets draw some furuba fanart together sometime yeah?


----------



## Shai (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm cool but everyone knows that! XD


----------



## Mojim (Aug 4, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> alright miza! i'm SOOOO glad you like the series! we need more cool people like you
> 
> lets draw some furuba fanart together sometime yeah?


Lol...thankies Mogura-san and you're the best!!!!  (Furuba ftw!!!!,2morrow I'm going to read it more! )

Yeah,that will be cool Mu-chan,maybe sometime in the near future though 

Again Mu-chan 'nite and bye Wu-chan


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 4, 2006)

The new chapter was so good! I'm so glad there's still another chapter, but can't it's a whole month from now *sighs*


----------



## Kent (Aug 4, 2006)

*what I think about the chapter*
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I shall draw YukixMachi fanart <3 they're so lovable..I'd love to see one more scene with her having troubles calling him Yuki XD then they must welcome her to the Sohmas  maybe on the banquet? I'd love that  Whatch out for Ayame, Mine and Shigure though >___<; XD


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow...I just saw the chapter scans right now (I read the summary this morning) and here's what I think:


*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG! It was a really cute chapter with (finally) more YukixMachi...But could someone fill me in on what they say before they kiss? Akito, Akito; I used to hate her, but I finally think she's redeemed herslef enough in my eyes. I still have problems on how to view her because she's a totally different person now. It was kinda funny when she dragged Tohru into the room lol.




I WANT MORE FRUTIS BASKET!!! *rampages garage*


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for the scans, Kent! *repsrepsreps*

Going to look at the chapter now!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 4, 2006)

Has anyone posted a summary or a translation yet????


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

There's only a short summary from the page that I posted a page (or maybe two?) back, but that's about it so far. That one website will probably have one up soon though.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 4, 2006)

I wait then.  I saw the scans.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Was it just me or was Yuki's kiss w/Machi a lot hotter than Kyo's.  Like they played it up lot more.  Another great chapter.  I can't wait for shadow's summary.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No way! KyoxTohru kisses >>>>>>>>>> YukixMachi kisses! 

Although I did like that kiss. It was sweet. It's making me like the pairing/Machi a bit more.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who was hugging on the last page???  Was that akito?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I'm pretty sure that was Akito and Tohru.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought the person had lighter hair????  I'll have to double check the scans.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh me too. Maybe I'm wrong. I didn't pay too much attention to the scans since I was busy doing other stuff.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No, you're right.  I went back and checked.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh okay, it was Akito and Tohru then.

Probably the next chapter will have a conversation between Akito and Tohru, maybe Akito either getting mad or thanking Tohru for freeing everyone. And maybe they'll show the original God hugging Tohru, thanking her for loving the cat or something.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now that we have had the Yuki/Machi chapter, I'm not sure what the next will be about.  But, I think a Tohru/Akito chapter sounds very likely.




It's kinda intersting having an entire convo in spoiler buttons.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, it is fun to have an entire convo under spoiler tags.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you think that this next chapter will be the last? Because I really can't see it going on for more than two or three chapters, which could be extra chapters in a volume. 

I think the next chapter will be at least part AkitoxTohru, since that's how the ending seemed to be set up. Plus I think everyone will just gather around and start singing Celebration because they're all free.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 4, 2006)

At least we are using them.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



There isn't that much to do in the manga.  So, I would think that the end will be very soon.  I'm still annoyed that we didn't have any Momiji in this chapter either.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know. I want Momiji in the next chapter or I will cry. CRY. 

I think the next chapter will be the last, since I read that there's a one month break.  So that's enough time to right the conclusion and Momiji panels!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 4, 2006)

If we do not have plenty of Momiji in the next chapter she will have a very angry ru-chan and nu-chan.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Aww, you ruined the spoiler tag convo. 

Yes, there will be a very angry Ru-chan and Nu-chan, which will get the rest of the Uotani Gang angry. And you won't want to mess with us.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 4, 2006)

I got lazy.  Sorry.  

But, if it is the last chapter he will have to be in it.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

It's okay. ^^

Yeah, Momiji has to be in it! That would suck if they showed everyone but Momiji!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 4, 2006)

I would be beyond annoyed if Momiji was not in the last chapter.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Takaya-sensei wouldn't do that to us! She just wouldn't!

If she does, her house will be TPed!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, it would be.  

Momiji needs his own manga.  Can you imagine.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Maybe that's her next manga! A Momiji one!

Oh, I would love that!

But it probably isn't. I wonder how long it would take her to start her next one. I want us to get obsessed with that.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 4, 2006)

I heard somewhere that she already knew what her next project would be after furuba.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, I heard that too, so that's why I was wondering how long it'd take. Do you think she'd start it the next week?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 4, 2006)

lol, that would be nice.  

I hoping it will be this year.  But, I wonder if she will take a long break after furuba is finished.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2006)

She probably needs some time to fully plan out the story. I'm sure she's been focusing more on Fruits Basket.

And I think I'm going to get off now. I'm really tired for some reason, I think I'll go to bed a bit early. 'Night, Nu-chan.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 4, 2006)

Good night ru-chan!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

damn. missed you guys.

i forget who, but someone was saying that with an ending like this, its screaming timeskip ending, like five years into the future


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I don't know if matters because there might be a full summary out tomorrow or people might have already seen it, but I found another summary of 131. It's on randomfandom.com/phpBB2 under anime and manga section.


----------



## Shai (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks Ku-chan
If there isn't any Momiji we will just have to throw rotten Bannana all over Takaya-sensei...


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

^ HA! amen to that wu-chan

i can't find any summaries yet


----------



## Sawako (Aug 5, 2006)

Me neither. That website we always check hasn't updated yet! *is getting impatient*

It sucks knowing I'll be in school when the next chapter comes out. I want the next chapter, but I don't want school. 

Morning, Mu-chan!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

good morning ru-chan! how are you?

i missed nee-chan last night 

menh i guess itw ould have been to much to expect shadow dreams to have it already...


----------



## Sawako (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm fine. How about you?

It's okay. *patpat* Sencho wasn't on for too long anyway. Only about an hour. She said her friend might have to work sometimes so she'll see if she can come on here while her friend is at work so you'll be able to see her!

Yeah, I guess it would be too much to expect it to be out already, but I want it now!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

i like how you an nuri had a convo in spoilers 

meh, they did do yuki's kiss seem more dramatic. but now i'm a believer in that pairing

next chapter will probably be a timeskip chapter, because everything in present time is resolved


----------



## Sawako (Aug 5, 2006)

Yeah, I'm hoping for a KyoxTohru wedding as the last chapter! And Momiji can be a bridesmaid! a groomsman, or the best man!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

TRIPLE WEDDING 

tohru kyo
yuki maachi
and... someone else


----------



## Sawako (Aug 5, 2006)

MomijixTohruClone!

If this were a Fruits Basket forum, I would make that as a joke FC. But it's not so I doubt people would join it.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

tis too bad. there is a lot of people in the furuba fc...

WHY wasn't momiji in these two chapters???


----------



## Sawako (Aug 5, 2006)

Because Takaya-sensei hates me.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

i don't hate you 

when traci gets back we're going to go to japan, stop her from playing final fantasy, and MAKE her draww you momiji!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 5, 2006)

AWESOME! I've always wanted to visit Japan. They have the cutest stationary, and I can only find a limited supply. But in Japan I can get more and more! Plus they have other cute stuff! Plus I want to see if I can buy a Momiji plushie! I can't find one anywhere.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

ebay maybe? amazon?

i want a chopper one


----------



## Sawako (Aug 5, 2006)

Maybe. I'll have to check those places and see if my mom will let me get them.

I also want Luffy's straw hat. Do you think they sell that anywhere?


----------



## JJ (Aug 5, 2006)

No Momiji!?! That's a travesty. Hopefully rectified in the next chapter.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

i have one of those. i just got a straw hat from chinatown and sewed a ribbon on it. the ribbon is harder to sew than it looks

they have funny furuba stuff on ebay


----------



## Sawako (Aug 5, 2006)

I should just go look on EBay and see what kind of Furuba things they have, and then look for them in Japantown or something!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

does sf have a good japantown? LA has almost no anime stores in j-town 

i want a kyo hat XD


----------



## Sawako (Aug 5, 2006)

Yeah, SF has a good Japantown. ^^ Although I dont have another one to compare it to. I like going there though. Its better than Chinatown.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

by the way, i came up with an AWESOME fanclub to start. the pince yuki fanclub XD


----------



## Sawako (Aug 5, 2006)

XDD I call co-owner!

So I guess you'll make that instead of the Kyo FC?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

i suppose, its too funny of an idea. i'll get it done today


----------



## Sawako (Aug 5, 2006)

Yaay! 

Even though I'm not a BIG fan of Yuki, I have to co-own because it's funny.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

i need to find images from the anime. do you know of any good sites where i can get shots of the fanclub in the anime


----------



## Sawako (Aug 5, 2006)

You can try animegalleries.net. They have some Fruits Basket pictures, but I don't know about the fanclub.

I'll try to find my Fruits Basket disc and see if I can take screenshots, okay?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

ok! i want the picture of that huge crowd XD


----------



## Sawako (Aug 5, 2006)

My friend is making me watch a Digimon movie so I'll try to find it after it's over, okay? XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

no problem, i found some stuff already. thanks!

i'm going to work on some photoshop stuff. i'll be back later


----------



## Sawako (Aug 5, 2006)

Alright, have fun working on it!


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 5, 2006)

Where are the new chapters already


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh man I only ever get one day a week when i'm online enough to download stuff, i'm gonna have to wait even longer.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 5, 2006)

By the time I've learned Japanese, Fruits Basket and Takaya-sensei's next manga will be over.

We should just ask Sencho when she gets back!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

don't you want to expand your horizons?

if this was naruto i have a good way for you to learn


----------



## Sawako (Aug 5, 2006)

What would be your good way to learn?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

are you caught up with the manga?

and i'm almost done with the prince yuki logo


----------



## Coconut (Aug 6, 2006)

That was an awesome chapter


----------



## Shai (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes, Yes it twas!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 6, 2006)

and heres the translation!

Link removed


----------



## Sawako (Aug 6, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> are you caught up with the manga?
> 
> and i'm almost done with the prince yuki logo



You mean the Naruto manga? Yeah, I am.

And yay! I want to see the logo when you're done!

And thanks for posting the translation. I didn't know it was up already.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 6, 2006)

no problem ru-chan!

just learn taiju kage bunshin no jutsu and get all your bunshins to learn japanese 

and the banner is in my sig


----------



## Sawako (Aug 6, 2006)

Why didn't I think of that? That's a great idea!

Tajuu Kage Bunshin no Jutsu! 
...

I'm not a ninja. I don't know ninjutsu.

Awesome banner! *goes to join*


*Spoiler*: __ 



So that's the true story of the banquet. I really like it. So that's why everyone hates the cat!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 6, 2006)

that story is kind of really weird: oh

and yuki maachi seemd a little less cute after the translation, cause hes all say my name. thats kind of weird imo


----------



## Sawako (Aug 6, 2006)

Yeah, it's not as cute anymore. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



And therefore KyoxTohru kiss >>>>>> YukixMachi kiss, because the KyoxTohru kisses didn't have lame dialouge.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 6, 2006)

dialogue = ruins the moment...

iis it the 5th again yet????


----------



## Sawako (Aug 6, 2006)

I hope not. That'll mean that I'll be back in school! Yuck, high school. 

Yes, I'm actually NOT hoping for time to fly by fast so we can have our Furuba chapter. 

Oh, Mu-chan, go check the KyoxTohru FC.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 6, 2006)

ok, sounds good.

its ok ru-chan! high school is fun! just get in there and make friends

joining cross country is a GREAT way to accomplish this


----------



## Sawako (Aug 6, 2006)

Yuck. I hate running. My mile time is in the eleven minute zone. I'd never make the team.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 6, 2006)

i want kyo and yuki to join cross country to run with me 

when you go to high school, be like tohru


----------



## Sawako (Aug 6, 2006)

Be like Tohru? What did she do again?

When it comes to running, I want to be like Hana-chan and give up at the start. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 6, 2006)

you know, be totally awesome like tohru. not that you aren't like that already 

HAHA, hana is funny. i love how they all got sick after that part XD


----------



## Sawako (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh okay. I'll just try to be awesome like Tohru! 

I know! That was hilarious. XD


----------



## Shai (Aug 6, 2006)

Where did you get translation!?!?! and i have asked to join already ^_^

I adore this picture! Took it myself it is where Hatori asked the last letter in the Alphabet and they said...
Zzz!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 6, 2006)

XD I love that picture!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 6, 2006)

that is the most awesome pic ever


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 6, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> and heres the translation!
> 
> Link removed



Thanks for posting this mole.    I was waiting patiently for it.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

nuri-chan, no problem. i'm sorry i missed you tonight


----------



## Shai (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm crying it's so sad ='(


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

The chapter you mean?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

morning ru-chan!

i wonder if the reason why some of them got free first was because they decided they could accept the cat? thats at least momiji's case.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Hiro accepted the cat? And Kureno?

Well, we'll never know about Kureno. He was freed before the series started, unless they did some sort of flashback chapter.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

or maybe it has to do with accepting what the cat accepted? the cat wanted to remember all the memories but still didn't want immortality... and the series has a lot to do with memories


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Hmm... maybe? I wonder if that applies to Momiji, Hiro, and Kureno...?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

thats the thing, it doesn't seem to. i can't figure out why they suddenly were ok. the circumstances surrounding their freedoms aren't clear.

this is a doozy @_@


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

I really hope it's explained, especially Kureno! Maybe Akito will explain it to Tohru in the next chapter!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

i was checking wikipedia for theories, but there aren't any. do you know where we might find a good explaination?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

*shrug* Not that I know of. The only thing we can do is speculate.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 7, 2006)

Hello guys 
I'm sorry I haven't been posting here yesterday.I was very busy with my college things and the worst part is I have 1 more week for my mid-sem exam.So this week I might not get online too much 

So I don't have much time to spend reading Furuba...how sad ...heh but today I managed to finished reading volume 4.................and I was so surprised by Akito appearance at the school  and man he's sooooo young!!! ^_^.

I thought the head of Souma family is an old geezer or somethin' like that


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Azim, don't read what Mu-chan and I have been talking about. Spoilers outside of spoiler tags. ><

Oh, you're at the scene where Akito was at the school! Yaay. Akito _is_ young, huh?


*Spoiler*: _Major spoilers! Mostly for Mu-chan to read_ 



It's weird seeing Azim refer to Akito as a him. XD I've gotten used to her as a girl.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

MIZA! 

you missed traci yesterday 

good for you! akito is kinda weird, ne?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 7, 2006)

@Ru-chan: So ru-chan,Akito is the same age as Yuki and Kyo right?


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 7, 2006)

Akito is in his early twenties.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 7, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> MIZA!
> 
> you missed traci yesterday
> 
> good for you! akito is kinda weird, ne?


Mugara-san  How are you? Hope you doing fine 
Eh..I missed oujo-chan yesterday?! Noo!  So how is she? You know mu-chan?

Yeah Akito is kinda weird and his smile looks like a psycho guy to me,,,lol 

@akatsuki_0: Oh I see now,and thanks for telling me ^_^


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, Akito is 20-something, probably early 20's, but that's young. I remember when I start Fruits Basket, I always thought Akito would be older than Shigure, Hatori, and Ayame for some reason until I met Akito.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

nee-chan is doing just fine. she gets to do cool things, like rafting 

she said she would read fruits basket too after she got back


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

She's rafting? Lucky!

YES. I'm glad that we're getting her to read Fruits Basket!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 7, 2006)

The weird thing everytime I see his face,it just reminds me of Kira from Gundam...but this just me though  They both look kinda almost the same to me @__@

Uuuumm ru-chan,So this Akito is a bad guy in this series or not?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

I would say that Akito is the bad guy... until you find out Akito's past.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 7, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> I would say that Akito is the bad guy... until you find out Akito's past.


Oh,I see it now.That's just what I need to know...Akito is the bad guy .Thanks ru-chan and can't wait to read his past 

Ru-chan,what would you describe about Ayame personality? I really can't tell though .....and yeah,I was a lil' bit surprised to know that he's Yuki's older brother ^_^

@Molekage: Wow,it looks like oujo-chan is having a great time overthere.Good for her =).Eh,I thought oujo-chan had been reading Furuba all this while?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

akito is.. interesting. not all right in the head i think...


----------



## Mojim (Aug 7, 2006)

^ Yeah I understand what are you trying to say Mu-chan  He's a complex guy to understand ^_^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

traci's only watched the anime 

ayame is hilarious. hes really unbalanced imo, and lives to be ridicolous. hes like luffy


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Ayame's personality? Insane. XD


----------



## Mojim (Aug 7, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> traci's only watched the anime
> 
> ayame is hilarious. hes really unbalanced imo, and lives to be ridicolous. hes like luffy


....Is that so.Mu-chan you force her to read the manga,like what you did to me....uuummm i think  

Hahaha...Luffy=Ayame???? Funny though,mu-chan 

@Yachiru: Yeah Ayame's personality insane,unbalanced,lives ridicolous..yup I do understands that though .Those things really fits on him ^_^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

force people to read the manga??? when have i ever done that? its FOR YOUR OWN GOOODDDDD


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Reading the Fruits Basket manga = good for your soul. So we're just helping people out!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 7, 2006)

@Molekage: Lol...yeah I know,kidding though  
@Yachiru: So true ru-chan ^_^

Btw mu-chan,I want to post this manga page..........I just want to ask about this,but uuuummm I don't know if it's right or not:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Did Haru really show his..................uuummm(or i really got it wrong) Just want to do checking with you


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

i think thats the single perverted scene in all of fruits basket. "that" doesn't lie


----------



## Mojim (Aug 7, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> i think thats the single perverted scene in all of fruits basket. "that" doesn't lie


Yeah I know...lol  
That Haru,he is really an interesting character .Well it's not his fault though,that president guy is soo desperate to know what's the proof..hehehe 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I've been wondering though,how's that president felt about it?..lol


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

he was surprised, probably. he really thought haru was lying 

black haru is really hilarious


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, that's the most perverted thing in Fruits Basket. Maybe the only perverted thing? I can't really think of any other perverted thing.

But yeah, it's what you're thinking about. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

the only other perverted things are shigure and ayame's not so subtle hints at gayness, and of course, kyo's old perverted man electric signals


----------



## Mojim (Aug 7, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> he was surprised, probably. he really thought haru was lying
> 
> black haru is really hilarious


lol....and yeah black Haru's is scary sometimes,his eyes 

So that's really the only one,right?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 7, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> the only other perverted things are shigure and ayame's not so subtle hints at gayness, and of course, kyo's old perverted man electric signals


Am I still to far from this,mu-chan? (the chapter )


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Kyo's perverted man electric signals aren't for a while I think, but the gay hints of Shigure and Ayame are basically when they meet. XD


----------



## Mojim (Aug 7, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Kyo's perverted man electric signals aren't for a while I think, but the gay hints of Shigure and Ayame are basically when they meet. XD


Ru-chan,they not gay right? or are they


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

also, i dunno about momiji... him wanting to be in tohru's bed


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, Shigure and Ayame aren't gay. Those scenes are just for comedy relief. XD


----------



## Mojim (Aug 7, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Yeah, Shigure and Ayame aren't gay. Those scenes are just for comedy relief. XD


Oh ok...........lol 

About Hana and Uotani. those 2 girls,will they get to love with one of the boys in Furuba? Just curious though ^_^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

er, uotani definately does, hana kind of does. we are still debating this


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Uotani does. Hana doesn't have anyone right now, although it's hinted for her to be with one of the Sohmas, although he's way older than her. XD


----------



## Mojim (Aug 7, 2006)

So they both will get one of the boys,~yay~ 
 I really hope those 2 will get one,especially Uotani.What kind of guy that she likes? I mean with her attitude like that


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

who she likes is somewhat surprising, in retrospect. you'll have to find out yourself


----------



## Mojim (Aug 7, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> who she likes is somewhat surprising, in retrospect. you'll have to find out yourself


Oooooo sounds interesting!  and yes I must read more! 

Mu-chan,about Momiji's mom.When she gave birth to him,did she accidently saw that Momiji's turns into an animal? If she does,how's that happened? This part i'm kinda got blured a lil' bit,hehe sorry


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

well, if you think about a modern hospitle, they would give the baby to the mom. what happens when this happens? POOF. baby rabbit. moms like MENTAL BREAKDOWN. i gave birth to a MONSTER


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 7, 2006)

@molekage: that part was cruel of her...


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

So then Hatori erased Momiji's mom's memories of Momiji. It's so sad.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

@kunisaki, its true, but think about it from the mothers side. you have just given birth. lots of pain. and the baby you give birth to turns into some strange animal. thats a lot of mental trauma there.... its not good but not unreasonable.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 7, 2006)

@yachiru: that was sad...what's even sadder was that momiji wasnt allowed to talk or be with momo because of the curse...T_T

@molekage: hm...i get what you mean....it must of been frightening for her...


----------



## Mojim (Aug 7, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> well, if you think about a modern hospitle, they would give the baby to the mom. what happens when this happens? POOF. baby rabbit. moms like MENTAL BREAKDOWN. i gave birth to a MONSTER


lol yeah.But I totally forgot that she is not the Sohma family...............uuummmm but wait a minute,so does that mean kyo,yuki,haru,shigure,ayame and others of the family,their moms had to erased their memories? Is that correct mu-chan?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

momiji states early on that mothers of zodiacs do one of two things, hate their kid or become overprotective. most are of the hate kind, so yuki and ayame's mom, kyo's, momiji's and rin's moms did various things to get rid of their kids from their lives.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 7, 2006)

@molekage: So I guess the others are over protective


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah, for the most part. hiro and kagura have the good life in terms of moms.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 7, 2006)

@molekage: O_o do they share the same parents or different? i never knew


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

different. the only zodiac siblings are yuki and ayame

though kagura's mom essentially adopted rin.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 7, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> momiji states early on that mothers of zodiacs do one of two things, hate their kid or become overprotective. most are of the hate kind, so yuki and ayame's mom, kyo's, momiji's and rin's moms did various things to get rid of their kids from their lives.


OMG..................that's horrible!!  Beeing one of the Sohma family is very tough and kinda cruel a lil' bit .Now I feel soo sad for those who doesn't have love from their own mom,the person who gave birth to them into this world 

I would love to stay and talk more,but I think my genki is almost out @__@.Well mu-chan and ru-chan,hope to see ya guys tomorrow and good nite 
Take care you guys


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

ciao miza! i hope that helped you clear up some things


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Good night, Azim! 

And about Kyo's mom: Didn't she commit suicide because of Kyo?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah. and kyo's dad unfairly blames him for being born

reminds me of x2, when bobby's mom says "i'm so sorry" and pyro points to the dad and says "actually, the x gene comes from the father, so technically its his fault"


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

I remember that scene. I never liked Pyro much though.

And sorry I'm being slow. I'm not paying much attention to anything. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

its alright ru-chan 

have you seen azumanga daioh? are you being like osaka? 

so in 131, how the heck did humans get tied to the animals. is it saying that the sohmas were originally animals


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Nope, I haven't seen that anime. Who's Osaka?

Yeah, I guess the Sohmas are originally animals. I'm not entirely sure. I think the animals were just looking for a place to get reincarnated in, and they chose that family. And God probably wanted everyone in humans since humans are like the dominate race?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

osaka is a character from azumanga daioh who spaces out a lot. since you said you had your mind elsewhere...

religion and fruits basket is weird @_@


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh yeah, I guess I'm Osaka then. XD

The Fruits Basket world is still confusing me when it's supposed to be ending. @_@


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

maybe its best not to look too much into it and just WATCH THE KYOxTOHRU 

ever thought about getting a username change ru?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

YES. KYOxTOHRU!!

Username change? Not right now. I like my username. <3 I'll change it when I get older and/or I start not liking Yachiru for some reason. Why? Are you thinking of changing it?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

dunno, maybe. was originally thinking sohma kyo or something 

TJM was posting about changing his name, so i just started wondering


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah! You should change your name to Sohma Kyo! Or Mu-chan. Or Moo-chan. XD Or Hatsuharu. Moo. Cow. Haru. XD 

...Don't ask. I'm starting to get bored so my mind is thinking random things.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

i was also thinking mooglemole or something silly.

maybe you need sleep ru-chan?

RED BUTTERFLY


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Mooglemole? XD

No, I don't need sleep. Thinking like that is actually normal for me. XD I just don't post it on the forum a lot. It stays in my head.

YES. RED BUTTERFLY! And then in your avatar you can have Tohru's mom!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

i think i'll keep being molekage for now. i don't want to change my siggy 

but red butterfly is a good option. but i think people will get even more gender confused


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, I think you should use a boy name if you'll change it. Sadly, I sometimes still get confused. XD I'M SORRY! 

I think you should be Sohma Momiji. Because Momiji rocks!

Or Ritsu, because everyone gets confused about Ritsu's gender. Sometimes I look at a picture of him and think he's a girl. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

i think we should let nu-chan get momiji. 

ritsu would be funny. get a gif of him freaking out


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 7, 2006)

@molekage:


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, Nu-chan should be Momiji. You should be Ritsu! And I'll be Yachiru. 

If I were to change my username to be a Fruits Basket character, I think I would change it to Hanajima Saki or Hana-chan or something.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

why hana, ru-chan? can you read electric waves?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

I wish!

Hana-chan has always been my favorite character behind Momiji and Kyo. I have NO idea why. I just got attached to her, and even more when her past was revealed. And her past made me cry.  So then since she's the first female in my favorites, I should be her!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

ah ic. thats cool

do you have a little brother that is good at cursing people?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

No, I'm the youngest one. But I can pretend to have a little brother who's good at cursing people! 

And at first I thought you meant cussing at people. XD


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Awesome, I can't wait to be an S-Class Missing Nin. You have no idea how badly I've been wanting that title. XD It just sounds so cool.

I don't know why they don't have more scans. They should though! My new turtle stuffed animal that is sitting on my desk wants to read Fruits Basket!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

His name is Mr. Turtle.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

hi mr turtle! *waves*

ichi no lj still has no raw...


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, it usually takes Ichi from LJ a while to post clean RAWs up, so don't expect one anytime soon.

My 3000th post... was in the FRUITS BASKET THREAD. WOO!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

great job ru-chan! 

i'm sure my spamming had NOTHING to do with this 

i didn't know that ichi no lj cleaned there stuff


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks!  And yeah, I'm sure spamming had nothing to do with it. 

Well, I think someone cleans them because they're black white instead of that weird blue color we always see.


----------



## JJ (Aug 7, 2006)

That's nice of them to clean them up. Makes it easier to look at them.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

I agree. I hate looking at the first RAWs we get since... it's blue or another color! That's not the color it's supposed to be!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah... furuba needs to be more well known.

its like the most popular soujo in the US tho.

bye ru-chan, i'm getting off work


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Bye, Mu-chan!

I'm surprised that not a lot of people here on the forums like Fruits Basket since it's so popular in America. o_o


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 7, 2006)

I love Furuba!!! It's soooo cute!!! I watched the anime first then got into the manga, and the manga is soooo beautiful that I almost cried at some scenes!!! I totally love those KyoXTohru moments!!!! XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

awesome! you are welcome to hang with us and talk about fruits basket! we don't bite (actually, wu-chan might)


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2006)

Awesome, another Furuba fan AND KyoxTohru fan! Welcome to the FC! Nice to meet you, Chibi15. ^^


----------



## CopyKatKakashiGirl (Aug 7, 2006)

did someone say kyoxtohru fan?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 7, 2006)

Well my official opinion on 131 after seeing the scans and summary/translation is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 The Kyo/Tohru kiss is much better than the Yuki/Machi one.  I don't know the dialog from that part was kinda like reading a cheesy romance novel......the kyo/tohru moment was much more realistic.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

AMEN TO THAT NURIEL 

how are you?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm great.  How are you?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

doing dandy, kind of tired :sleepy

gah, what is more touching nu-chan, latest one piece ep or the recent furuba chapters?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't know.  They are both touching for different reasons.  Furuba is ending so you have that everything drawing to a close type of feeling now.  One Piece is always touching though.  But, if I had to choose for now I will go with furuba.  Just for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

we're gonna be ok right... after... sniff... it... sniff... ends 

yeah... furuba is making me melt inside right now cause its almost over


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I want to read 130 and 131, where can I get them??


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

Try  chibi.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

or nuri just PWNED me


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

^^Nope.  That link is to raws.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

oh. ok.

here are the translations then 
Link removed


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks!!! It's sooo sweet!!!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

Did you read them already???


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah!! I read it as soon as you gave the link!! XD Btw Yuki sucked in his confession =P


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah he did.  

I still liked the kyoxtohru moments more.    At least with YukixMachi out of the way now, maybe we can get more kyoxtohru next chapter.


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Kyo and Tohru moments are WAY sweeter than Yuki and Maki, I didn't know he liked her until like the recent chapters. Hopefully next chapter has more KyoXTohru hints!!! And how everyone will be happy now!!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, it kinda seems like the machi thing came out of nowhere.   The amount of buildup for kyoxtohru made it worth it.  Plus, they are just sooo sweet together.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

the intoduction of maachi was like reeh?

they should have given him kagura d


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

Yuki and Kagura?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

yep!

it would have been great, she could be his sparring partner


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

lol, I guess your right.  She seems a bit too overwhelming for Yuki though.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

maachi is really affectionate to yuki, and he likes affectionate.

i think kagura just goes nuts because kyo is mean to her


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, I agree.  I think my problem with Machi is that she is too much like Tohru for my tastes.  But, she is not as likable to me as Tohru is.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

shes like tohru if tohru had major issues.

shes EVIL tohru :amazed


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

Machi is yami tohru.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

yami? what does that mean


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

Yami means dark.


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Machi was very random for me, I just can't like her as much. And her half brother (forgot his name) looks too much like Kyo so I don't really like him either ...


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

oooh cool. nu-chan, do you know japanese?

maachi is even drawn like tohru


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 8, 2006)

But tohru has some dark things to her too, doesn't she? Like her issues over her mother's death, she just seemed to hide it better than Machi.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

I know very little.  Basically what I have picked up.  

Anyway, I am off for the evening mu-chan.  Goodnight!!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

bye mu-chan! i'm happy i caught you tonight 

@neko, yeah... i guess it comes out more with her dealing with kyo


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Who is Tohru hugging at the end of ch 131???


----------



## Coconut (Aug 8, 2006)

chibi15 said:
			
		

> Who is Tohru hugging at the end of ch 131???


It's Akito


----------



## Shai (Aug 8, 2006)

Hee hee like Yami Yugi from Yu - Gi -Oh XD tee hee hee Yeah i guess she is a bit like that..


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

Noo. I missed Nu-chan! 

Oh, and I found something about 131 that could explain the "curse" better. It's under the spoiler tags:


*Spoiler*: __ 



basically the cat after living happily for long time with God and the other animals, arrived at the end of his life and then God realized that no matter how happy they were, there would be dead and pain at the end. That's why he created the spell...it was not a curse but a spell that said that no matter how many tiem they would have died they would alwasy have met again and be happy together again.
Everyone accepted but then the cat said he didn't need "ETERNITY" and told the others to accept also the bad things not only the good ones.
The others, god included, felt bertrayed by him and blamed him because he made them think about the sadness of life. That's why when he died nobody paid attention to him.
The curse now was beoken because finally God (In this case Akito) understoond in her own way that "eternity" doesn't mean "eternal happiness" so finally the real god too, understoond cat's words, when he finally realized that it wasn't that the cat didn't want to be with him but only that he didn't want eternity, when the real feelings of the cat arrived to God and he was able to understand them, the curse broke. But it was not supposed to be a curse, it was supposed to be a happy promise, not something painful..god asked himself a lot of time during the chapter "since when that happy promise became painful and became a curse?"
So it was not supposed to be a curse...


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

ah, i see. yeah, after that chapter i didn't get why it was a curse. bonds are supposed to be good for you.

ru-chan!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning, Mu-chan! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And yeah, now that I know it's just a spell and not a curse, it makes a LOT more sense.

Although I still don't get why the cat has an evil true form?


----------



## JJ (Aug 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe because he was shunned/disliked by the others?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

i think that part is actually a curse, perhaps from the others because it rejected fellowship...


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh yeah, that makes a lot of sense. Thanks for explaining, Jaina and Mu-chan. ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

haha, we didn't really explain anything, just presented our own theories

going to work.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, I like the theories.

Oh okay, bye! I'll see you when you arrive at work if I'm on.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

hey ru-chan

yeah, theories are what make science work @_@

i wonder if akito will die young


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't think Akito will die young now since everyone is free. God left her.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

was she even that sick to begin with? i think it was all in her head @_@


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Aug 8, 2006)

Ah! I'm Baaaaaaack!

omfg- I over the weekend, I finished reading vol. 1-12. 
*They rule!*


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

Yaaay! You're pretty far in then!

And Mu-chan: Maybe the curse had something to do with Akito's illness? It might've just been all in Akito's head though. Who knows?


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope Akito dies soon. I really can't stand him, saying that she's ruining their banquet and all that bs. I dunno about you guys, but something tells me that if I was supposed to live my life in a giant house with only my family after I graduated from school, I'd go nuts. Very nuts.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

Same here. I could never stand it. I need to be free!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

akito has tohru's problem with illness; since her dad died young, shes worried excessively about, like how tohru doesn't deal well with colds. but the difference is that tohru's mom wasn't psyco. i think the added stress of being god just made akito imagine her ailments.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

Hmm... maybe it is all psychological. She does seem to be sick like 24/7, and even Hatori couldn't really heal her. Again, you're probably right. XD

Now make more theories since you're good at it.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

HA! kind of. i need to make more art first. or finish the ones i draw 

and make more sigs, i want to make nu-chan another sig


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh yeah, finish your artwork first.  

And to stay on the Fruits Basket topic, I made a pretty Momiji icon yesterday.  It's only 100x100 though since all the textures I find are that size. I'll try to make it bigger and hope it doesn't come out all pixely. It's pretty. 

I'm watching One Piece 274 right now for the heck of it. It's making me hate Spandam even more. Watching him ANIMATED. Eww.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

^ WASN'T IT AWESOME 

and NICE ru-chan! tho momiji looks ANGRY


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't think Momiji looks angry. I think he looks pretty. XD

And I just finished the episode!! It was awesome! And I'm so glad that the ending scene was in there. I was just waiting for it all episode!!

It makes me want to catch up really quickly, but the beginning episodes are kind of boring so I've been going through them slowly.

edit: I'm watching the ending credits. AWW LITTLE CHIBI THEM!!! SO CUTE!!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

don't worry ru-chan, the anime gets really good after a while

though i personally was hooked instantly @_@

and same with furuba


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

I know I should be getting hooked, but it's just that I see episodes like 274 and it's not just as good. XD I can't wait until I get to the Arlong arc though! I love that arc.

The Fruits Basket anime also had me hooked right away even though I was already caught up to the manga. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah, and it hooked my brother even though it was the dubbed version at the time (didn't know ogm did both sub and dub)

i need to get him to join this forum


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh wow, he liked the dubbed version? Wait, of Fruits Basket or One Piece? Because if it's One Piece... wow. XD

Yeah, he should join the forums! How many years apart are between you and your brother?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

5.

it was furuba dub. he hates the OP dub but got into the series as fast as i did 

i keep getting him into the series i like. but he needs to read furuba manga


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

Is he older or younger than you? If he's younger than you, then he's my age.  

YES. Get him to read the Fruits Basket manga! If he loved the anime, he'll love the manga!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

hes your age, also 14. maybe you'll end up in the same university 

i didn't allow him to watch the last 3 eps. i told him to read the manga first.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome! Maybe your brother and I will meet up in college and become best friends or something. 

Oh yes, that's a very good idea, not letting him watch the last three episodes. That totally ruined the anime for me. I was sitting and watching and just thinking "Uhh... why is Tohru being so weak? She does not need the help of Uotani, Hanajima, and Yuki. She loves Kyo!!"


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah. that was uber lame. thus he can't watch them without the manga 

the anime ending was also... nonsensical


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

I know. The ending didn't even feel like an ending.


----------



## Shai (Aug 8, 2006)

I second your Pillows!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

^ ?

meh, what was up with everyone grabbing each other in the anime ending. i didn't get it


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

Pillows?

But I never understood the anime ending. It's weird.


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 8, 2006)

The anime ending was not that good but at least they left it open.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, it's good that the anime left it open since you can just insert everything else that happened in there. I think they also left it open so they could do a second season if they wanted to, but they didn't.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

if they had closed it with yuki tohru i would have personally beaten down the animators


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

No, they couldn't do that since the pairing wasn't official. And it isn't.

But yeah, I would've beaten them up too!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

does all anime have to obey the manga? cause FMA definately didn't


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

I think traditionally they do, otherwise fans might get pissed. FMA didn't follow it since it caught up WAY too fast, I think.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

ah, oh. i liked the FMA anime. haven't read the manga

must be interesting seeing a different twist on the story you like


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, it would be interesting depending on the story, I think, and if it's done correctly. 

I'm slowly reading the FMA manga, and then I'll watch the anime after catching up to One Piece.  

Random question: Are Full Metal Alchemist and Full Metal Panic related to each other since they both have Full Metal in their titles?


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 8, 2006)

Nope. FMA and FMP are totally different. 

From wiki- "The novels are written by Shouji Gatou and illustrated by Shikidouji. It has been serialized in Kadokawa Shoten's Monthly Dragon Magazine since 1998.[1] The novel is partially named as a homage to Stanley Kubrick?s Full Metal Jacket and is unrelated to the anime title Fullmetal Alchemist (which came a few years later)."

And I started watching FMA, but after a few episodes, I managed to find a site with the manga. I started reading the manga, and at chapter 59, I realized that the plot was so different from the anime now, it would be confusing to watch 2 versions of the same idea. I don't know if I'm ever going to complete the anime; I suppose I will, one day. ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah, what a-o said.

also FMP is better


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 8, 2006)

lol I enjoyed both. ^^ but yea, FMP is better, but it kinda adds (slight) fanservice. >.> which is kinda annoying...but then again, its a shonen mecha w/ romance. >.<


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh I see. I thought that maybe Full Metal Panic was like a sequel or something. XD Thanks for the info, akatsuki_o!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

fmp is good for you! the man character is done by kyo's VA! 

bye ru-chan! getting of work!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

Kyo's VA? Really!

I'll watch it when I catch up to One Piece! 

And alright, I'll see you later!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

AND hes lucci's VA

hes my second favorite seiyu, after ranma, inuyasha, and ussop's


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

Kyo = Lucci?  Interesting.

So basically he's your fourth favorite VA.  I actually don't have a favorite VA.

edit: Oh. My. God. 

Yuki = Sailor Mercury. XDDDD Imagine Yuki in one of their outfits. *dies of laughter at that thought*


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

....................................................................

wow. thats all i dare to say about that

and ranma, ussop and inuyasha are played by the same va


----------



## JJ (Aug 8, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> fmp is good for you! the man character is done by kyo's VA!
> 
> bye ru-chan! getting of work!



English or Japanese?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm assuming Japanese.

Oh, Mu-chan, they all have the same VA? Usopp = Ranma? So if you pour water over Usopp he'll change genders?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

inuyasha and usopp are the same va???  I would never have guessed.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

yep! my FAV because ranma is also ussop 

nuri-chan!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey mole!  

Isn't his name kappa or something like that?????


----------



## Mojim (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello Uotani gang! 
I just drop by here,uumm maybe just for 1 hour.I've got class after that 
So how's everyone doing?

So Ranma va is the same as Usopp! :amazed I'm quite surprise actually 

(I've finally get to talk to Nuri-chan,I missed you  )


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

yep nu-chan!



and miza, nee-chan might be coming on!!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

I never see you either azim.  

Oh, I was wrong his name is kappei.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 9, 2006)

@Molekage: Hey Mu-chan 
@Nuriel: That's because I'm still new to Furuba recently.Thanks to Mu-chan and Ru-chan for introducing this manga to me


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

no problem miza! wr like you so we want whats best for you, ne, nu-chan?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

How far into furuba are you?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 9, 2006)

@Molekage: Thankies Mu-chan!  
@Nuriel: I've just finished reading volume 4 yesterday and probably I'm going to continue reading it after class or tonight


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

which is volume 4 again? what has happened? ch


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

Furuba is one of my favorites.    I'm always glad to see it get new fans.  

It sucks that I have to leave already.    I have to get up early so, I need to go to bed.  Hopefully I'll catch you online tomorrow about this time.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

nu-chan have anything to say to nee-chan?

bye!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 9, 2006)

@Molekage: This is where Akito appearance at the school and he met Tohru.Haru showed his...*ehemm*  and the saddest part about the Sohma family mom's had to erased their memory 

@Nuriel: Aww you off to bed already Nu-chan?! I hope to see ya soon and good nite 

Btw Mu-chan who is this lady? Is this Takaya-san?
Here's the pic:


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

er... no idea. i did a google search though, and i don't think so... looks too young

i've never seen a pic of her before...

EDIT:


----------



## Mojim (Aug 9, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> er... no idea. i did a google search though, and i don't think so... looks too young
> 
> i've never seen a pic of her before...
> 
> EDIT:


Both pic look kinda the same though (almost) 

Mu-chan,is there any other way for the 12 Zodiac people to turned into animals beside than get hug by the opposite sex? So far Ayame is the only one is different or is it?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

when they are sick, they are liable to turn into animals as well. if you remember when we fisrt met haru, kyo and shigure were in animal form after playing cards with hana


----------



## Mojim (Aug 9, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> when they are sick, they are liable to turn into animals as well. if you remember when we fisrt met haru, kyo and shigure were in animal form after playing cards with hana


Oh yeah!! Now I remember,I forgot about that because it's a short scene though  
That was very funny also  
Thanks Mu-chan


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

no problem

nee-chan is around 

and let me know if you have other questions


----------



## Mojim (Aug 9, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> no problem
> 
> nee-chan is around
> 
> and let me know if you have other questions


Ok i will Mu-chan 

Eh.you mean oujo-chan? Where is she now Mu-chan?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

vivi or robin fc. try to get her to read furuba


----------



## Mojim (Aug 9, 2006)

I'll go check on her now and yeah mu-chan,lets make her read Furuba!!


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 9, 2006)

I read both FMA manga and watched the FMA anime and the movie. The FMA manga is in a way better than the anime, but the anime did very well and actually went into a "ok" ending with the movie.

Anyways back to fruits basket talk!! Too bad I am on the other side of the globe and I have to work or else I can talk with you guys!! XD


----------



## Shai (Aug 9, 2006)

It's because there bodys where under stress that's also why Kisa had transformend


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, either you transform when you're hugged by the opposite gender or when you get weak.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

i guess the weakness from hugging a girl comes from being very vulnerable. its kind of weird though, i would think since its weakness based that only when you are embarrassed should you get transformed. random thought


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't think it's embarassment. Momiji loved to hug Tohru and yet he still transformed.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

hm... thats weird... i guess those two criteria might be seperate

ru-chan


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 9, 2006)

Howdy all, the answer to this riddle is, Yuki is actually very she and we listen to him moan quite a lot through the story. Most other characters don't seem to care to much about transforming.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

kyo seems to care a lot, as does tori for obvious reasons


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah but those two also have good reasons why they hate transforming, ok so it wasn't just Yuki but I guess more then anyone those three are scared about getting close to someone.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

kisa and shigure don't seem to care, and haru kind of likes his transformation for conveniance reasons..


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, it's strange how they're okay with transforming into animals, but I guess it's just that they've gotten used to it, huh?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

black haru just likes good looking girls @_@

and momiji is in love with tohru so he doesn't care


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

XD Black Haru likes looking at girls? I thought he just liked to get angry.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

remember when hes fighting kyo, and hes making crude remarks at tohru, and then after he says you look cute so you can hug me


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, that's right!

It's been forever and a day since I've watched/read the beginning of the series. Someday I will reread the series. Maybe when it's over and I'm dying of Furuba deprivation.


----------



## JJ (Aug 9, 2006)

Black Haru is a dangerous and sexy flirt!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

How could I forget about the flirty side of him? I could only remember the dangerous side.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, that's right!
> 
> It's been forever and a day since I've watched/read the beginning of the series. Someday I will reread the series. Maybe when it's over and I'm dying of Furuba deprivation.


you aren't already 

lunch time for me ru-chan sorry i haven't been doing much talking. science is being done 

now that they are free, i wonder what all the sohma's will become professionally?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Wait, so since Haru is free, does that mean no more Black Haru?

I think Hatori will continue being a writer, Shigure will continue writing, and Ayame will keep running his shop. I'm not sure about the rest.

I think Tohru should open up an onigiri shop!! And Momiji should soooo open up a toy shop.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

i think black haru is a mental problem of haru, independent of his curse

yeah, tohru needs to own a restaurant with kyo


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh good, more Black Haru then!

Yeah, they should make cat-shaped onigiri.  Didn't they do that back in the beginning of the series?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

yeah, when yuki had to dress up as a girl @_@

and i think it might have been filler , but kagura and tohru made some yuki and kyo windows


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that was filler, but it was a cute scene. It was too much Kagura for my liking though. x_x


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

and too much yuki tohru. tohru only made a mouse


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

I know. That scene was sooo YukixTohru and KyoxKagura. I've always hated both of those pairings. I remember before KyoxTohru was official, I said I would be okay with it but I wouldn't like it so much.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

meh, if that damn rat had gotten tohru, i would have been pissed 

i really liked the leek soup ep, though the anime obviously downplayed that kyo x tohru part. it made me mad.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

The leek thing was much better in the manga.

I wonder why the anime downplayed on KyoxTohru so much? It was so obvious that THEY'RE MEANT TO BE, even early on, but the anime just took all that away. Maybe why there's no second season. Takaya got so mad at them for that that she didn't want them to ruin her story anymore.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

really? she got mad at them?

it was pretty ambigious early on... cause yuki had freudian logic and wanted to hit on his mom character @_@


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

No, that's just my theory. I would've gotten mad at them, so I wouldn't be surprised if she got mad. Especially because of that ending! What the heck was that?

 Eww... Yuki was hitting on the person he saw as a mom. What did his mom do to him?!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

don't know, rather don't want to know. but that explaintion of him viewing tohruu as a mother never geled with me because of how blatantly he hits on her. that or yuki just isn't good with girls.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

I know. I always saw the whle Yuki Thinking of Tohru as a Mom thing as an excuse to have him not interested in her. 

If he said SISTER, I'd be okay with that. I'd just ignore the hitting and think that he's trying to be friendly.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

sister seems to be much better. though it can be said that yuki doesn't realize when he is hitting on girls. he really is just a nice guy.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, I guess Yuki is really nice to girls. He's so nice that he unintentionally hits on his mom. XD

Imagine of Yuki got turned into a baby somehow and Tohru and Kyo adopted him.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

^oook, you're right. i think that theory goes down in flames.

that would be weird. yuki and kyo are best friends though, even though they say they hate each other. i half expect their first kid to be named yuki


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

No, if anything, they're going to name it after Kyoko. It has part of Kyo's name in it, AND it's Tohru's mom's name. It's the perfect name.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

ru-chan scores again! good job ru! 

you are totally right, but what if they have a boy?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Could Kyoko be a guy's name too?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

you know... i think you're right. have you seen ouran? i think the cunning one's name is kyoko


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Nope, haven't seen that either.

So yeah. Their child is Kyoko, boy or girl. I highly doubt it'll be anything else, since Kyoko Sr. is important to both Tohru and Kyo.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

ru-chan pwns me again.

fine. second child is yuki ?


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 9, 2006)

Kyoko is more of a girls name because of the ko at the end. Usually girls have ko at the end of their names.

As for the cat onigiri, it's in the manga, it's when they have a school festival and Tohru suggested to make onigiri (with 3 favours) and she made a CAT onigiri!!! SO CUTE!!!

See Volume 2 page 69


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

yeah, its kyoya in ouran. chibi's probably right

seems like tohru was thinking about kyo early one


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, she did made the cat onigiri. I think Tohru and Kyo should open up a shop where they sell those.

I think their child will end up being a girl named Kyoko! And if they have a second child, I guess it can be Yuki.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

actually, screw yuki. i want a kyo jr.  or a tohru jr.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

I think they'll only have one child, who will be Kyoko. But if they have a second child, it should be named Tohkyo. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

tokyo!!

THATS what japan's main city is named after! KYO x TOHRU FTW


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

YES. The capital is secretly a KyoxTohru fan.


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 9, 2006)

OMG!!! I never notice!!!!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

and so is.... KYOTO!


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 9, 2006)

HI!!! I just came bcak from my second to last tennis class...Sometimes, its no fun cuz I didn't end up making any (new) friends over the course of 2 months.  Oh well, sorry for ranting....

On the topic of Furuba, I'm sorry but I'm clueless to the instances when Yuki tried to hit on Tohru. O_o Could u maybe post 1 or 2 pages of examples or explain them? It would be really helpful. ^^


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Me neither until I typed that out. I was trying to combine Kyo and Tohru's names so it didn't start with Kyo (like Kyoru) and Tohkyo came out.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

akatsuki_o said:
			
		

> HI!!! I just came bcak from my second to last tennis class...Sometimes, its no fun cuz I didn't end up making any (new) friends over the course of 2 months.  Oh well, sorry for ranting....
> 
> On the topic of Furuba, I'm sorry but I'm clueless to the instances when Yuki tried to hit on Tohru. O_o Could u maybe post 1 or 2 pages of examples or explain them? It would be really helpful. ^^


some big huge examples...

strawberries in the "secret base"

giving her a ribbon when they are on vacation

fanboying over her when shes dressed as a princess when he first visits ayame

and i think he even kisses her forehead, then says something like i don't regret the kiss. i might be wrong about those ones.


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 9, 2006)

Oooooooooo now I remember!!! Ty Molekage!!! ^^ 

For all that, I really don't hate him though, and I'm glad he found Machi. ^^


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Watch the anime too. That's all YukixTohru, and since it's based off of the manga, those scenes must've been in there somewhere.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

i don't hate him either, but i want to strangle him every time he hits on KYO's girl


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Yuki's not bad. I didn't like him since he was competition for Tohru's love, but now that Tohru chose the right person, I'm fine with him. Plus his past is sad so I just want to hug little Yuki.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

yuki's life sucks a lot. hes kawaii as a little kid.

but i like little kyo and little tohru better


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Same here. Everyone has such sad pasts. I want to find someone with a happy past!

Especially Kyo's past was sad. *hugs him*


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

hiro's past wasn't too bad, and neither was kagura. i think kazuma (shisou) had a good one too


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Well Shishou isn't cursed.

Yeah, Kagura and Hiro's pasts weren't as sad. Thank goodness Hiro didn't have a sad past, since he's me. XD I don't want a sad past.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey guys.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

THE TRIFORCE IS REUNITED 

nu-chan did you know that tokyo and kyoto are supporters of the kyo x tohru pairing?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

No, I did not know that.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Nu-chan! 

Now all the Furubateers are here!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

Yep.  I wasn't going to log on but I saw you guys on here.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks nuri!!!!! 

what do you think kyo and tohru's first child will be named?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

lol, I have no idea.  

I can see Tohru naming a child after one of her parents though.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

its up? stop tazmo doesn't say anything!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

Which one was 119 again????


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh, yeah.  

That was a good chapter.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah they are.  There was quite a bit of angst in the 20s.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

but but... they are when they are apart! SO SAD


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

They were good chapters.  The story picked up quite a bit at that point.  We had so many chapters where not a lot happened, then all of a sudden it seemed like everything changed so quickly.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

I agree. I can't believe I'm reading all these angsty chapters right now. I want to cry.

I need happy music!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

QUICK! read 129! it will save you

yeah, the 120s were blindingly fast @_@

but yeah, after 100 it got really emo


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

Everything went into high gear after the whole Akito revelation.  Wasn't that in 101?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

that or very late 90s, i'm too lazy to check


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, somewhere around chapter 100. That's when it got all dark and serious.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

At least it is back to being cheerful again.  

I don't even remember the last time someone transformed.  I'll miss that.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

I know, everyone just stopped transforming after awhile. I guess they were smart enough to not hug Tohru or get really weak. XD

I just read 129. That saved me from dying of angst-overload.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

good job ru-chan!

i think the last transformation i remember is rin's, way back in the 50s..


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, I guess it was Rin. Wow, it's been a long time, huh?

How did we ever survive these chapters? *pokes 119 and 120* They're so sad.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

i never read them 

i just skipped to the tohru kissing kyo part 

got to go, cause i'm getting off work. bye!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

See ya mole!  

I need to reread 119 and 120 sometime.  I don't think I have reread them since they came out.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

All this talk about it is making me want to reread them.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, you should reread it! But then reread the end of 129 (I skipped the beginning since it's sad) so you don't die of angst-overload.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

Good idea.  

Those aren't the chapters where tohru falls is it?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

No. 119 and 120 are all about Kyo and Kyoko and what happened there and where Kyo rejects Tohru.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh, yeah.  It's a few chapters after that isn't it?  After the whole Akito has a knife thing.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, Akito has the knife at the end of 120 though.  I would read the next chapter, but I would die of angst-overload, so...


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

True.  I remember when I first read those chapters.  I was freaking out a bit.  I just remember thinking OMG!  Akito is going to stab Tohru!!!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Same here.  Especially since she has JUST stabbed Kureno, and she loves him. She hates Tohru.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

I know.  It was a scary time for us furuba fans.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

I thought Tohru was going to die, especially after she fell off that cliff!  But then I remembered that they can't kill her. She's the main character!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

I had similar thoughts though.  I kept thinking, they wouldn't kill off Tohru would they????  But, I could think of other ways to end it with her dying that made sense.  I was slightly worried at the time.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, her death could've meant the end of the manga, and that the cat is forever cursed or something. That would've been a sucky ending though.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, that would have sucked.  And it could have ruined the whole manga for me.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Same here. Especially since it was all HAPPY in the end. It can't end all depressing.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, I agree.  It only takes a poor or rushed ending to ruin a whole manga for you.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

it was too happy in the beginning, so it wasn't supposed to be emo. hi!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow.  That was fast mu-chan!  Glad to see you back so soon.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome back, Mu-chan!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

road bikes FTW 

yeah, i never read most of the 120s...

i wonder how they get everywhere... we never see bikes and none of them have cars even though they are almost graduating


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

It seems like they walk a lot.  Or maybe use public transportation.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Maybe their city is really small so they can walk everywhere.

Where do they live anyway? What city?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't remember them ever saying where they live.....


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

I think they live in Tohkyo. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

or kyo-toh


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Or that too!

I have to go eat dinner. bbl. XD


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

lol, you guys are too much.  

Sorry, can't think of another city that we can do that to the name.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

That's because Tohyko and Kyotoh are the only cities that support the pairings.

But Tohkyo is the capital, so it should be able to convince others. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

i'll be back to, going to work out

sorry to leave you nu-chan


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Bye again, Mu-chan!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

See ya later mu-chan.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Now not all of the Furubateers are here. How sad. 

Is it September 5 yet?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

September 5th seems like such a long time from now......


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

I know. That's because it is. Another month wait. *sigh*

I half don't want it to come because I'll be in school by then. XD But I want the next chapter! I might start dying from Furuba deprivation and then I'll accidentally read the angsty chapters and die of angst-overdose. XD


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

Don't do that ru-chan!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Don't worry, I'll try and read earlier chapters for happy happy! Maybe a chapter with MOMIJI!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

That's a good idea.  I hope Momiji is in the next chapter.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Same here. If he's not, I will cry. He hasn't been in these last three chapters when even Hiro has been, and he's been free too!

Maybe Momiji is taking a rest because he will be the star of the next manga. XD


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

lol we can only dream about that.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

I know. That and a Tohru-clone for him. That's probably my only prediction that won't come true (because I want that 100-page chapter with a timeskip + wedding! ) and it saddens me. I'm such a Momiji fangirl. XD I only want the best for him, screw the rest except KyoxTohru.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm a big Momiji fangirl as well.  He is just so sweet, you want the best for him.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

I know. He's so optimistic despite his sad past. It would suck if someone with his view on life didn't get to be happy. That's why I want him to reunite with his family or Momo AT LEAST, but that's totally been ignored. They talked back in chapter 116 I think? But Momiji didn't tell his mom that she's his mom.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

I hope they don't leave his story where it is now.  That would be disappointing for me.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Same here. His story is the only one who's isn't wrapped up, unless that's how she's ending it. Which I don't like.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, he didn't really get a happy ending.  He is still alone.  Which I don't like.  He needs his family.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

I know! It's sad. Everyone else has someone. Except Kagura. But her mom is one of the few who didn't hate her, so she's fine.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

Kagura doesn't need anyone, imo.  Momiji on the other hand needs someone.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, Kagura is fine. I still think she should get with some fat guy. XD

Momiji does need someone, especially since he lost Tohru. I wonder if Tohru's father had an affair which would place someone just like Tohru out there in the world!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

lol, that would work.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

momiji pairing again? 

hi guys!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

But no, that's too much conflict for the last chapters.

Momiji should REALLY get his own sequel, but I guess we'll have to leave that up to the fanfics and our imaginations. *sigh*

Hi Mu-chan! And yes, Momiji pairing again. XD


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

We do like that topic don't we ru-chan?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

its a good topic. momiji needs to get his due


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, it's a good topic because Momiji needs it! How could Takaya just forget about Momiji like that?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

SHE HATES BUNNIES 

i heard that there are furuba plushies somewhere


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

Agreed.     Hopefully, she will remember to resolve his story before the end.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Furuba... plushies? 

And how could she hate bunnies?  I like bunnies even more now because of Momiji!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

I have seen the furuba plushies.  You can buy Tohru, Yuki, Kyo, and Shigure in their human forms.  And you can get Kyo, Yuki, Shigure, and Momiji in their animal forms.  They are really cute.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

bunnies are awesome

i must say that kyo made me like cats more

and tohru... made me like onigigi more?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

Bunnies are so cute.  I had a pet bunny once.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

I want Momiji in his animal form now. And an onigiri plushie. I'm officially going to look for them when I'm in Japantown!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

I saw mine at Borders.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Now I must go check Borders! But there's actually none here. We have Barnes and Noble and that's it for books.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

REALLY? borders has them??!/!

furuba is the most popular shojou in america...


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

I know. I'm so proud of Furuba!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah.  They have them at Waldenbooks too.  (I work weekends at a bookstore, so I order furuba stuff for us to sell).

If you want to see what they look like.  Check here.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Waldenbooks closed a few months ago.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

That sucks.     I have posted 523 times in here.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow, most of your post count comes from here.

That's because Fruits Basket rocks.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

I didn't realize it would be that high.  I have posted more here than anywhere else.  The Luffy Fc is catching up though.  I have posted there 468 times.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Too bad FC posts don't count. My post count would be so much higher.

o_O That boy on House is weird. Over-religious people scare me for some reason.

Momiji made you post here a lot. Because he loves you.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

This is true.  

What happened to mole?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't know. I guess Mu-chan disappeared.

*hugs pre-free Haru and turns him into a cow to ride to find Mu-chan*


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

sorry. was watching some anime movie. nausicaa and the valley of the wind


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

You guys are really helping me get to 900 post tonight.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Awesome. Hopefully you can reach it! 

And I'll be slow. This episode is interesting. o_o


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

you can definately do it nu-chan!

there needs to be a furuba movie


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

They do need one.  They could do the end of the manga.  I would love to see that animated.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

OVA's FTW 

i really want to see the hug animated


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

I would love an OVA or Fruits Basket movie!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

which studio put out furuba? we should write a letter or something


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

I know the American one is Funi, but I have no idea what Japanese studio it is.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

Studio Deen is what it says in wikipedia.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

Go write a letter to Studio Deen!

I've never heard of that Studio before. Have they done any other famous anime?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

They have done:  (from Wikipedia)

Amaenaideyo! (TV) 
Angel's Egg (movie) 
AWOL - Absent WithOut Leave (TV) 
Beyblade (Movie) 
Bincho-tan (TV) 
Bomberman Jetters (TV) 
Detective Loki (TV) 
DNA² (TV) and (OAV) 
Domain of Murder (OAV) 
Eat-Man (TV) 
Eat-Man `98 (TV) 
Eden's Bowy (TV) 
Ehrgeiz (TV) 
F (TV) 
Fate/stay night (TV) 
Fruits Basket (TV) : (Co-Production) 
Full Moon o Sagashite (TV) and Cute Cute Adventure (special) 
Get Ride! Amdriver (TV) 
Getbackers (TV) 
Ginga Densetsu Weed (TV) 
Golden Brave Goldran (TV) 
Gravitation (TV) 
Haunted Junction (TV) 
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (TV) 
Itsumo Kokoro ni Taiyou wo! (TV) 
Jigoku Shoujo (TV) 
King of Bandit Jing (TV) and King of Bandit Jing in Seventh Heaven (OAV) 
Kita e ~Diamond Dust Drops~ (TV) 
Knight Hunters (TV) 
Kokoro Library (TV) and Kokoro Library - Communication Clips (special) 
Kyo Kara Maoh! (TV) 
Let's Dance With Papa (TV) 
Maison Ikkoku (TV) 
Maria-sama ga Miteru (TV) 
Maria-sama ga Miteru ~Haru~ (TV) 
Maria-sama ni wa naisho (special) 
Mobile Suit Victory Gundam (TV) (Co-production) 
Momoiro Sisters (TV) 
Mon Colle Knights (TV) 
Mouse (TV) 
Patlabor (OAV and Movie) 
Princess Princess (TV) 
Ranma ½ (OAV) and Ranma ½: One Flew Over the Kuno's Nest (movie)


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2006)

*pokes Mu-chan* Ranma!

Oh, the only other thing I've heard of is Gundam and DNA². DNA² was alright. It wasn't that good.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

OOOO good stuff!

fate stay night was awesome. better than bleach imho.

and maison ikkoku i hear is good! and RANMA


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2006)

They have done a lot of good stuff.   I'm surprised I didn't recognize the studio name.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

yeah, i should have recognized the name from fsn. great series, but crappy ending. furuba better not have that kind of ending


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 10, 2006)

I hope not too.  I keep forgetting to download fsn....


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

did you end up starting that series nuri?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 10, 2006)

Really?   

Thanks.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

i'll take that as a yes.

i'll do my best to try to do that for you tomorrow, ok?


----------



## EMPRA (Aug 10, 2006)

Nuriel said:
			
		

> They have done:  (from Wikipedia)
> 
> Amaenaideyo! (TV)
> Angel's Egg (movie)
> ...


There's still a thew on that list i havent seen yet...


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 10, 2006)

No problem.  Thanks again.  

I've never heard of that eat-man???


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

poke me if i forget. i'll send you a pm with the links 

maybe i can get ru-chan in on it as well

you're almost at 900!

is it the 5th yet?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 10, 2006)

Not quite.  

I'll remind you tomorrow if you forget.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

wow. how many do you want then?

also, how much do the furuba plushies cost?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 10, 2006)

Can we start with maybe 5 a day????  What do you think??

I paid around $15 for my plushies.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

sounds good, there are only 25 eps.

i would put them all up but maison ikkoku is 16 GB 

hm, 15 eh... and there is a tohru AND a kyo?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 10, 2006)

Okay, sounds like a plan then.  

Yeah, there is a Tohru and a Kyo.  THey have a Kagura and Ayame coming out soon.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

awesome! ok, i need to go to start a reaction in the lab nu-cahn i'll be back later (2 hours or so...)

but of course this post sets you up for 900! congrats!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 10, 2006)

THanks mu-chan!  

Yeah, I'll see you later.  I'm going to rewatch episodes 273 and 274 of one piece.  Maybe I'll catch you later on tonight.


----------



## Shai (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm sorry for not being on in so lonfg i've been really busy >___< *Huggles all*


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

It's okay, don't worry about it, Wu-chan!


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 10, 2006)

Don't worry it's like midnight where I live now, and I have work tomorrow but I just can't sleep. What should I do to make myself sleep?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

count hiros


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 10, 2006)

LOL!!!! I will try and count Hiros and see if it helps!!! XD


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 10, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Oh, you're in South California? I'm in North California!
> 
> The nights haven't been cooling down lately. It's torture. ><
> 
> I wonder if it gets this hot in the Fruits Basket world?



lol Is Japan hot?

I don't have AC either (its pretty hot here) and I live in Northern CA.  Strange thing is, I moved across town and its so much colder there. >.<


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

Japan is farther north, so it's probably not as hot. And plus they went to a hot spring during the SUMMER in Furuba so it can't be that hot.

You moved across town and it was colder? How strange. o_O


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

wow, there are a lot of californians here.

and chibi, if counting hiros does work, imagine a graceful fight between haru and kyo


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

No, I think counting Hiros should be enough.  Unless he has that one mattress. There's a commercial that shows that counting sheep don't have jobs anymore because of the mattresses people are using now. XD I forgot which mattress it was.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

i wonder if kisa counts hiros to sleep

and i bet kyo counts onigiri


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah, I bet Kyo counts Tohru. ^^ 

I bet Kisa counts Hiros, because they're in love.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

kisa a bit young i always thought...

but hiro is in love


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm sure Kisa will grow to love him. They're destined to be together. Even if they are cousins.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

they are cousins?

yeah... i agree. i don't think anyone else can stand that brat hiro


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, I'll assume that they're cousins since they have the same last name. They're related SOMEHOW.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

yeah... i hope that they aren't first cousins or anything, otherwise, this is going down the path of the european royal families. ew.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

Same with Haru and Rin.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

yeah. that is kind of weird, but its also cute. but i*c*st seems... common in the sohma house. even tori and kaya


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

Which one is Kaya again?

Oh, and there's more i*c*st in Fruits Basket. You've got Akito and Kureno, Akito and Shigure, Akito's mom and Shigure. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

.... yeah. i wish they weren't... soo.... related...

maybe the REAL reason the curse is broken is that kyo isn't in an incestual relationship 

kaya's tori's old gf who had a nervouse breakdown


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

But they weren't related, were they? I thought she was just a random girl he met and fell in love with.

Haa. The curse is broken when the cat falls in love with a non-relative. Nice. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

i'm pretty sure her last name was sohma.... wiki confirms



> Kana, Akito’s second cousin and Hatori's former lover.



oops, it was kana, not kaya


----------



## JJ (Aug 10, 2006)

I always thought they were distant cousins.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

yeah, i guess they are... but if too many of them get married...


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

Eww. She was a Sohma too? GROSS.

Too much i*c*st. I don't like i*c*st. How did I ever grow to love Furuba?


----------



## JJ (Aug 10, 2006)

It's too bad they don't have a book around with the family tree.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

^ i think there is a very good reason for that 

they aren't REALLLLLY related... maybe :S


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

But it's still gross. I would never be with anyone that I knew I was related to. It's just SICK.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

i think this makes tohru x kyo even better.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes! Unless it's revealed that Kyoko was a decendant of some random Sohma who ran away from the family. XD But I doubt it.

KyoxTohru = one of the only PURE and non-i*c*st pairings of Fruits Basket. YukixMachi is also like that.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

but yuki maachi is inherently cheesier 

maybe thats why akito has mental problems


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

Maybe. She walks around and sees all her relatives doing each other. XD That would scar anyone.

Wait, so if Kana was a Sohma, how come Hatori hid that fast that he was the seahorse dragon?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

the zodiacs aren't common knowledge throughout the sohma house i think... i think its written somewhere


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh, wow, I really need to reread the series.

So I guess it's just those who have direct connections with the zodiac who know? You'd think that all of the Sohma would know since they all have a chance to be it.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

i think that might be part of the reason why some of them go nuts when they have a zodiac kid. the trauma is much worse from finding out then then if they knew there was a chance that this could happen and knew about the sad lives of the zodiacs from the past


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh yeah, that would make sense. If everyone was prepared for it, not as many people would freak out.

Except with the cat. Everyone would always freak out if they had the cat. Poor Kyo. *hugs him*


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

yeah, most certainly.

good thing you hugged him now and not earlier. otherwise he would have transformed


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah. I'm glad that everyone is free from the curse. Now all the animals can finally rest in peace.


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 10, 2006)

Actually Kana lives on the "Outside" not the "Inside" of Sohma house. From what I remember only SELECTED people on the "Inside" knows of the curse. But now that's not a problem anymore.

Is HaruXRin offical as well? If that is than it is insect as well .... I also remember there is HiroXKisa as well ..... 

Sohma Relationships are weird ... they must love to keep their blood pure


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh, so she lived on the outside? Oh yeah, there's people who live on the outside. I forgot.

Yeah, HaruxRin is official. And it's i*c*st. That's gross. XD


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 10, 2006)

And then when Hiro and Kisa grows up they might get together as well ....

Also Ayame and his assistant (Mime?) is offical as well and that's not insect (As far as I know)


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, I'm not saying everyone in the Sohma family like i*c*st, but a lot do. Hiro and Kisa. Haru and Rin. Akito and Kureno. Akito and Shigure. Shigure and Akito's mom. There's probably more we don't know about. OH. Kagura and Kyo because Kagura liked him before. And Hatori and Kana apparently.

Good job Ayame and Kyo for escaping that!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

it should be noted that by falling in love with tohru, momiji has also avoided such fate.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes. That's because Momiji is COOL like that.

I can't believe that Hiro likes i*c*st. He's my year!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

they can't be THAT closely related right? i mean, his hair color is completely different and genetics doesn't lie


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

No, but those posessed by the zodiac animals just have strange hair color because of the animal. It was stated in the anime at least, probably the manga too. Like no one else has orange hair like Kyo. It doesn't mean that he's not related to anyone.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

oh really? geez ru-chan you just keep pwning me.

does kisa's mom ever get shown? what color is her hair?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

I can't remember if they showed Kisa's mom. I remember Tohru talked to Kisa's mom over the phone.

They explained the hair thing as one reason why Kisa was getting picked on, and Momiji explained how she couldn't help it because she was cursed. Yeah, I think that's where it was explained.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

nice ru-chan! 

they aren't closely related. so it must be ok.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

But still. They're family, so... >< It's gross to me. I'm not okay with i*c*st. There's billions of people on the planet. Why choose someone you're related to?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

who can argue with love 

ru-chan i'm off work. i'll see you later!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2006)

I can! XP

Alright, see you later, Mu-chan.  I think dinner will be ready soon. I'll just go downstairs now and wait. XD


----------



## JJ (Aug 10, 2006)

I try not to think about that dynamic.  I just think of them all as very distant cousins.


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 11, 2006)

I think most of them are pretty distant cousins. Like I think I read somewhere that Kazuma and Kyo aren't close relatives within their family.


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 11, 2006)

Kisa's mum is actually black hair. Kisa has a different colour of hair because it's due to the colour of the tiger hair (I think).


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

yeah,i  though kisa's mom had black hair, and hiro's mom has blonde hair. there you go, distant cousins.

ok, no more i*c*st talk. is it the 5th yet?


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 11, 2006)

no  24 more days


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Why does it have to be a MONTH until the next chapter? That's just torture!


----------



## Creme (Aug 11, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can read the chapters from volume 21?...i sooooo want to read it...my brain is wrecking here..


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh it is?  I want to read! *skips off to download it*


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

bah, its taking forever.... i'm probably going to tear up when i read it tho


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

too lazy 

i can just let it dl while i work. i'm just waiting for something right now


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Okay, just let it download on the sloooow servers. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

yep yep! did you read it again yet?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, I read it again.

It's such a sweet chapter. <3

I wonder what it felt like to be free.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

wait until you go to college 

or when you can drive 

i wonder why none of them learn how to drive @_@


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Because they like to save the environment! That's what public transportation and walking is all about!

Wait, doesn't Hatori know how to drive though? Didn't he drive them up to the hot springs or the summer vacation house or something? Or was it Shigure?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

its always tori. i'm just surprised that the recent graduates haven't made any indication of learning. wait, have kyo, tohru, and the rest graduated yet?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

I think they're about to graduate, but they haven't graduated yet. I forget because of everything that's been happening. @_@


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

yeah... it seem like they haven't been at school at all. i hope tohru's schoolwork is going to be ok...


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm sure they'll understand if she can't make it up. She fell down a freaking cliff and bashed her head on the ground!

Oh, didn't they show Kyo and co. at school when Tohru was in the hospital? So it means they haven't graduated yet.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

ah, you're right. it was in the chapter when she runs away, if i recall.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, and I think it was also back in school when Arisa and Saki were like "No, we won't let you see her, Kyo! She feels REJECTED." XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

that chapter made me mad at uo and hana. they should have just let him see her. he was ready to confess.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

I know. But I think they wanted to have some fun with Kyo. XD 

Plus Tohru really didn't want to see Kyo. He hurt her so badly.  And it's not like she remembered that kiss. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

thats true. i felt SO BAD for her. kyo's a meany


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

I know. Imagine that you were in love with some girl, and then you confessed your undying love to her, and she just rejected you! Or a guy if you swing that way.

If some guy did what Kyo did at first, I would never want to see him again. Although I doubt I could ever build the courage to do that.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

aww 

but tohru is awesome. she remained strong enough to listen to him


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes! And so it was, wasn't it?

The missing chapters are bugging me. I want to read them read them, and not just look at translation, then look at the chapter. That's annoying.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

stop tazmo has most of them though (at least on the forums), i think the gaps will be filled in aa week or so.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, I hope they're filled up, so then when I want to reread Fruits Basket when I'm aboutto die of Furuba deprivation, then I can have them all!


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 11, 2006)

If you guys can use mIRC, there is a brilliant server that has almost all the Fruits Basket Chapters!! I think they are only missing ch121 and the speed is very fast!!


[LIME]​_High​_School​_Girls​_07v2​_[05D84F6C].avi


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

THanks Chibi!


----------



## JJ (Aug 11, 2006)

chibi15 said:
			
		

> If you guys can use mIRC, there is a brilliant server that has almost all the Fruits Basket Chapters!! I think they are only missing ch121 and the speed is very fast!!
> 
> 
> [LIME]​_High​_School​_Girls​_07v2​_[05D84F6C].avi




I nearly forgot about that place! Thanks!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Too bad 121 is the chapter I need. XD And I don't know how to use IRC anyway.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

I had to break down and learn how to use it.  It speeds up downloads a lot.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Maybe I'll learn how to use it when I'm not lazy. XD I like using bittorrent though.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm too impatient for bittorent sometimes.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Same here, especially when it goes slow.

So, umm, back to talk about Fruits Basket... what topic have we not covered yet? I think we've been running out since we talked about i*c*st in Furuba the other day. XD


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

I must have missed that conversation......


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think you were on.  Be glad. There's actually a lot of i*c*st in Fruits Basket. Even Kana and Hatori! I didn't know Kana was a Sohma until yesterday. o_o


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, they are all part of the same family.  I try not to think about that part of the story.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

It's so weird. 

I don't want to go back to talking about that. ANYWAY. Do you think that Yuki will end up running Ayame's shop someday? XD


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

THat would be funny but, I don't see that happening.  He is way to uptight.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

yuki will be a doctor or lawyer or something....

hey furubateers!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Yay, all the Furubateers!

I think it would be hilarious if Machi got him to run it with Ayame. They could change the store name to Sohma Bros. Costume Shop. It's a costume shop, right?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

don't think thats the kind of thing that maachi would do... :S


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

I know, but I think it would be hilarious.

"President, you should be the president of this store!" XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

:amazed



good one ru


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> I know, but I think it would be hilarious.
> 
> "President, you should be the president of this store!" XD




lol, if you put it that way maybe I can see it happening.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

dang it, i thought that one would make you luminary 

guh, so maachi STILL doesn't call him yuki


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

She does in the newest chapter doesn't she????


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

yeah, but thats cause yuki made her @_@

that was weirdtastic, that script.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, I know.  It was kinda cheesey.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Mu: I need 60 points. XP That's it.

Yuki telling Machi to call him Yuki was like the cheesiest line in Fruits Basket. XD Ever.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah.  Agreed.  

Then the whole, say it again thing.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

I know. I just wanted to say "Shut UP Yuki. No one cares about you and Machi. Show me more Kyo and Tohru!!!"


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

unfortunately, thats the brunt of the chapter.

going to get off from work everyone, i'll bike home fast to talk to you guys


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

You know you are going to read it and laugh a bit.....


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

by the way, before i go, this is the night nu-chan becomes a senior member 

yeah... it might be comical. not the effect she was going for


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

If there's anymore cheesy lines in Fruits Basket, that will really suck.

Alright, bike as fast as you can, Mu-chan!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

I getting close finally.  

I'll have to go posting a lot of different sections.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, we'll try and help you get it tonight. And then you can have a 150x150 avatar!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

That would be nice.  I want a 150 x 150 Luffy avi.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

actually, there was something i forgot i had to do 

nu-chan, what are you going to upgrade you avy to? something furuba i hope? or OP?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

She just said she wanted a 150x150 Luffy one. XP

When the end of Fruits Basket comes, I'll switch to a Fruits Basket one. But right now this Yachiru one is too cute.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm going w/furuba at the end as well.  But, otherwise i'll stick with op.  I was debating throwing in a Naruto avi at some point.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

sorry, didn't read that post 

i think that means i need to make you a luffy sig next nu . it'll take a couple days tho... i got to color sasuke for nee-chan and finish the lineart for the shinobi project. the deadline is coming up :S


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, I guess I should use a Naruto one eventually. I haven't had one in so long. XD

I should also use a Tsubasa one. I love that manga. <3


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

i've never actually had a naruto avy here :S

i'll join you guys with the furuba avy come september


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Do you the next chapter will actually be the last one?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> sorry, didn't read that post
> 
> i think that means i need to make you a luffy sig next nu . it'll take a couple days tho... i got to color sasuke for nee-chan and finish the lineart for the shinobi project. the deadline is coming up :S



Thanks!  That would be nice.  

My momiji sig disappeared.  I need to find out where I saved it on my computer.  It's hiding somewhere.....


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

How did your Momiji sig disappear? 

Is Momiji sad because he hasn't been in the last few chapters?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

i can re upload it if you want me to? i saved it on my hd. 

what i REALLY want to do is get a pic of happy bunny momiji and shop a strawhat onto him 

any idea if there is a happy bunny momiji in the anime?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

If you don't mind, that would probably be easier than me trying to find where I saved it.  

Happy bunny Momiji?  I'll have to look.  Maybe I have a pic.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

There probably are. I can't find my Fruits Basket DVD right now (this house is eating CDs and DVDs! My sister and I can't find a lot of our installation discs. Like I don't even have Nero on my computer right now. I need to burn anime. I have limited room on my hard drive and it's running out!) but you can look for it on Google images or something?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

do you guys remember if it even exists? i'm thinking the sad ep with momiji's backstory, after tohru and him have their cry...

ok, NOW i'm done. ciao!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

I think it does....

It just is a matter of finding it.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

It probably does. I just can't remember right now. 

Alright, pedal as fast as you can! Pretend that you're in a race, Mu-chan!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

lol, safety first though.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, safety first of course! But high speed safety is the best!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

Most of the momiji rabbit pics I am finding don't really look like they have any expression at all.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

I found one where he was crying, but not a happy one. I think he was crying because of Kyo, but that's just my guess. XD


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, I'm still not having any luck.  I am finding a lot of really cute pics though.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

I was just using Google Images. I don't really know where else to look.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello Nu-chan and ru chan 
How are you guys today?

Sorry guys,i've been very busy lately and i still haven't read volume 5 and onwards   I have my mid-sem exam next week.I might not be around for that week 

You guys,is the story will go on until they grown up?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Azim! 

They only age a few years throughout the manga. Like everyone in Tohru's year is in their last year in the end of the manga.

And don't worry about catching up! Exams first! Study! Study!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

azim 

I don't think it will.  It would be nice and I would love it.  But, I am not so sure that it will happen.

Also, it depends on your definition of grown up.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm still hoping for a timeskip in the last chapter. It'll be the oldest we'll be able to see them.

Oh, Azim, technically some of them are already grown up like Shigure, Ayame, Hatori, and Kureno! XD


----------



## Mojim (Aug 11, 2006)

@Yachiru: Ah I see . What about their age at that time Ru-chan?
Yup,study study for me  (I still haven't do any studying or revision for my exam...lol  :sweat.Too much relaxing ^_^)

@Nuriel: Nu-chan 
 That might be true Nu-chan


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the timeskip too ru-chan.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

I have to go eat dinner. I'll be back soon!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

See you in a bit ru-chan.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

i died guys. i'm typing from heaven 

JUST KIDDING! 

hey miza! 

hm... thanks for helping me out. maybe i need to draw something for your sig, nuri!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 11, 2006)

So if Shigure,Ayame and Hattori grown up,so their like in 30's right?

See ya ru-chan 

Hello Mu-chan


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

I didn't have any luck with that pic mu-chan.  I'm sure it exists somewhere.  

You can make my sig whatever you want mu-chan.  

Azim they are in their late 20s.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 11, 2006)

Nuriel said:
			
		

> Azim they are in their late 20s.


But Shigure and the other 2 are on the same age right,27? So i'm guessing their like in the range of 28-30  Yeah i said 30's,maybe that's too much 

Nu-chan,do you have any Furuba pics or a fanart?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

nu- i found one! 

my memory didn't fail me 

and what nu-chan said, miza. shes more knowledgable than i am


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

I have some.  What are you looking for?

And you are right.  I looked it up.  They are 27-28 years old.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 11, 2006)

^ If possible a Tohru's pic,anything chibi,smex.....I would be appreciated


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

Let me see what I have....


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Good job at finding a picture, Mu-chan!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

Here is a couple:


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh, I have Tohru pictures. Lemme go find them all...


----------



## Mojim (Aug 11, 2006)

@ Nuriel: Woah! those are great especially the 1st one   Thanks Nu-chan 
Any chibi's Nu-chan? oh yeah another one that i've been looking for is a group pic? Do have it Nu-chan? (If you don't have it,it's ok )

@Ru-chan,you're back!  That was rather fast,so what did you eat?

Edit= Oh thankies Ru-chan


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

A few more:


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm linking them all:

*Hides bamboo and guns. *
*Hides bamboo and guns. *
*Hides bamboo and guns. *
*Hides bamboo and guns. *
*Hides bamboo and guns. *
*Hides bamboo and guns. *
*Hides bamboo and guns. *
*Hides bamboo and guns. *
*Hides bamboo and guns. *

And I should have a Chibi Tohru somewhere...


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi!! For those who don't know how to use mIRC, then Kaizoku-Fansubs Forum offer a very detailed "How to use" 

Link removed

Back to Furuba!! YukiXMachi is too cheezy for me


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh, thanks for that, chibi15!

And some more Tohru...



*Hides bamboo and guns. *
^This one is kind of big.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

A group pic?  Let me see what else I can find.....


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

i have this one 



shameless plugs for the win


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

@Azim: You're welcome.  And for dinner I just had a chicken wrap. They don't take long to eat. ^^

And Mu-chan, I love that picture!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

Here are some group pics


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

@_@ to the last one you posted. can anyone say creepy?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

I have group pictures too! *goes to find them*


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

A couple more





One of my favorite Tohru screenshots....


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

i have so few fanart on my comp 

where do you guys find them all?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh, I have the Fruits Basket Artbook downloaded. That where of all mine are from. 

And there's pictures are big. Again, I'm just linking them.
*Hides bamboo and guns. *
*Hides bamboo and guns. *
*Hides bamboo and guns. *
*Hides bamboo and guns. *
*Hides bamboo and guns. *

The last two are actually supposed to be one picture together, but I haven't been able to find one where it's put together.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

I find them on random webpages.  I just save them as I see them.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Maybe I'll be not lazy and upload the Artbook for you guys someday so you can have it.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

where did miza go?

maybe hes getting kawaii overload cause fb is so kawaii! 

i love the art in this series!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

While we are on this fanart kick here is one of my favorite of Momiji


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

SO AWESOME! i need more rep to give nu-chan!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

AWW THAT'S SO CUTE, NU-CHAN!

I don't have a lot of good Momiji ones. I'm downloading the Fruits Basket Fanbook to see if there are any good pictures in there. Get it here: Link removed

Too bad it's all in Japanese though. There's a comic here I want to read. ><


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

A nice Yuki pic too


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh yeah, that is a nice Yuki picture. ^^


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

I need to stop posting these eventually.....


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

The first picture reminds me of a doll from a .


----------



## Mojim (Aug 11, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! Those pics and fanarts are great!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm in awe right now. :amazed,cuz it's so hard for me to find Furuba pics 
Now thanks to all you guys,for making my day soo happy today ^_^

THANKIES UOTANI GANG!!! GLOMP ATACK!   




			
				Molekage said:
			
		

> where did miza go?
> 
> maybe hes getting kawaii overload cause fb is so kawaii!


Yup you're right Mu-chan ^_^ IM OVERLOAD OF KAWAII-NESS OF THESE PICS!! 
Mu-chan can i save your artwork of Kyo X Tohru? Do you mind.You drew them soo cute ^_^


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

No problem Azim.  We are always glad to help.  

Fanart is tricky to find sometimes.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Glad you like, Azim. ^^

And if you're interesting in having the whole Artbook for more pictures, I found the upload that I made of it a while ago. It should still work: Link removed


----------



## Mojim (Aug 11, 2006)

Nuriel said:
			
		

> I need to stop posting these eventually.....


Oooooo these pics look so nice!  
ZOMG!! Furuba has wings!!! :amazed I'm crazy if any character has wings on them  I love wings!!
Uuumm btw Nu-chan,who is he/she?

That Momiji pic is soo cute! ^_^.I've find that,there are some people I still I don't know yet in some of those pics  I'm about to find it soon,when I read it later ^_^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

miza, thats totally fine. i drew it for you guys anyway. and cause KYO TOHRU FTW


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

The pic with wings is of Yuki.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

YES. KYOxTOHRU FTW!

And this picture is amusing me more than it should:


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

That is so cute ru-chan.    I don't have that one yet.


----------



## Fox_demon (Aug 11, 2006)

do u guys think tohru should go wit yuki or kyo?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

Kyo of course.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Kyo of course! *pokes sig*


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

KYO! yuki has a freudian complex


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

And if she couldn't be with Kyo, I vote for Momiji.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 11, 2006)

@Mu-chan: Really Mu-chan!? Thankies Mu-chan  And of course Kyo X Tohru FTW!!! They should get marry soon! ...lol  (maybe it's still too early..lol )

@Nu-chan: Oh  It's Yuki.Cool though ^_^ If it's Black Haru has those wings,he will be a badass dude!!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Same here! Momiji before Yuki.

So if for some reason Kyo died from a car crash or something, I'd want Tohru with Momiji!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

I second that.  Momiji loves Tohru so, it would be okay.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 11, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> YES. KYOxTOHRU FTW!
> 
> And this picture is amusing me more than it should:


Lol...that pic is funny and uber kawaii!!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

riceballs for the win! 

MIZA! you almost have 2 k!

nu-chan! you almost have 1 k!

lets do our best everyone! <-- i love anime cliche


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Azim don't read. You'll be spoiled_ 



Yeah, it's not like Yuki has ever loved Tohru. He thinks of her as his mommy.




And I'm glad that you like the picture, Azim! You must be dying of cuteness overload, huh?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Azim don't read. You'll be spoiled_
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's not like Yuki has ever loved Tohru. He thinks of her as his mommy.





I still need 50 or so more.....


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

heck, I'M dying of cuteness overload. and i've already read 129 @_@


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Read an angsty chapter, Mu-chan. That'll even it out.

How about 119 or 120? Just reading those two made me almost die. XD


----------



## Mojim (Aug 11, 2006)

@Molekage: Oh yeah Riceball aka Tohru FTW!! .
ZOMG!! you right Mu-chan,I'm nearly to catch up with 2000 posts!!  (I didn't even realize it at all ) I'm still too far from you and Ru-chan.

@Yachiru: Oh ok Ru-chan.I will not read that  
And yes Im DYING OF OVERLOAD CUTENESS!!!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

too scared to read, ru! i don't want to see that part


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

I almost want to start reading furuba from the beginning again.  I can't wait to read it all the way through.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 11, 2006)

Nuriel said:
			
		

> I still need 50 or so more.....


Lets work hard from now on,ok Nu-chan 
Lets do our best!!

OMG...Furuba posts is almost nearing 3000!!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, let's try to get to 3000 tonight!

Although I wonder if we can do it...


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

i did that again but got lost. i forgot how far i am again :S


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

You forgot how far in you are in Fruits Basket? XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

yeah... something like 110 or something. not sure anymore. :S

but i can readread AGAIN! 

but it would be better to get nee-chan to read


----------



## Mojim (Aug 11, 2006)

@Molekage: How can that happened Mu-chan? 

EDIT:lol...I see  Yeah get oujo-chan to read Furuba


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

I trying to get there tonight.  We will see.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, we need to get her to read it. She promised as soon as she came back!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

She would love it if she decided to read it.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh yeah you guys said that she only watch the anime right?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, she's already watched the anime, so...

Oh, Nu-chan. This is really random. But now I remember why your nickname Nu sounded REALLY familiar to me. Have you ever played ? XD


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, I have played it.  

I should use that in my sig too.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

I can't believe I didn't realize it until just now. I love that game. I just haven't played it in so long.

Yeah! You should have Nu in your sig somewhere!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

Most people wouldn't get it.  

If I find a decent pic I'll use it.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh well, at least we'll get it. It can be like an inside joke.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

Right now he is saved as my profile pic.  I might add him to my sig later.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

XDD NICE.

...I don't have a profile picture. I just realized that. Hm. I should put one later.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

That is the first time I have used one.  I thought it was a good choice.  

THanks for pointing that out ru-chan.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

No problem. 

Momiji is very proud that your profile picture is Nu. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

WOW! that awesome 

nicknames for the win! 

furubateers ftw


----------



## Mojim (Aug 11, 2006)

Well guys I've got to go now  I need to do something for my college things ^_^.I've had fun today talking to you guys,i'll see you guys after my mid-sem exam....and after that mid-sem holiday 1 week!!  I'm going to make sure spend my time 24/7 (maybe...lol ) in NF.

Bye Uotani gang


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

I haven't played chrono trigger in forever.  That was such a fun game.

See ya later azim.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

by miza!

hopefully you'll be caught up to furuba soon!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 11, 2006)

Bye Azim!  Remember to study!

I love Chrono Trigger. I want to download the ZSNES rom and the game and replay it.

I wonder if Mu and Ru are anything? XD


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2006)

I have the snes game somewhere......

I wonder if I have an snes.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 12, 2006)

If not, you should buy one! 

And I'm tired for some reason. I'm going to bed.

Man, I'll probably miss post #3000. *sigh* Oh well. Good night.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

Goodnight ru-chan.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

Not yet.  I havn't gotten around to it yet.  I'm thinking about getting it tommorow.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

I think so.  I can't remember.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

haha, awesome. so nu-chan do you have more OP fanart or more furuba?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

I have plenty of op.  Traci sent me a ton of fanart.  And I have a lot of Luffy pics that have been shared in the fc that are in my photobucket.  As for furuba, let me see what else I have......


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

traci had that much? i wonder what she does with all of it.

doesn't traci have some furuba too?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't know about that.  She has a TON of One Piece fanart though.  She sent me hundreds of pics.  I think she gave me over 100 just of Luffy.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

More pics


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

those are AWESOME! love kyo in that pic


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

A couple more.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

bottom one is kagura or tohru?

LOVE the haru pic s


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

Its kagura.

I wish I would have posted this while ru-chan was online.  It's the complete version of the one she had.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

OH! is that official art? it looks really official!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

I think that one is official.  I like it because everyone is on it.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

yeah, and its really really like her style ^_^

i want to be as talented as her


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

I like her style a lot too.  I can't wait to see what manga she does next.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

ru-chan posted an interview time a couple pages back, maybe she said there. i didn't read it carefully :sweat


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

I must not have been online for that.  I don't remember that post.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

yeah, it was during the day, when i was bored at lab 

you are almost there nu-chan!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

I know, I'm trying to get there as quickly as possible.  I'm getting really tired.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

yeah... you too? we're all getting tired. sigh.. i feel old 

i was thinking of capping 3800 but not anymore...


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

I actually have to be up in like 6 hours.  

Tomorrow should be interesting for me.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

oh, what are you up to nuri? something fun i hope?

maybe going to hot spring with momiji?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

No, nothing fun like that.  

I have to work for a couple of hours in the morning.  Then I'll go home and go back to bed.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

ah ic. thats too bad. you should go to to the hot spring with momiji sometime

you know, i've never been to a hot spring. doesn't seem like an american thing


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

No, I don't think it is.  I've never been to one either.  I couldn't even tell you where to find one.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

you live in the midwest, ne? doesn't sound like there would be any there. i wonder why every anime relating to high school always has a hot spring part.

btw, did you get a chance to look at FSN?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah, I live in the midwest.  There is absolutely nothing like that around here.  

I didn't watch it yet.  I'm going to tomorrow after work.  (or after my nap after work)


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

ok. i have slow internet at home, so i might not be able to get 6-10 to you that quickly

you can do it nu-chan!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

That's okay.  I'm not in any hurry.  

Almost there......


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

do you enjoy watching anime more or reading manga? i guess in furuba's case manga


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

It depends on the series.  Fruits Basket = Manga, Naruto = Manga, One Piece I like both, so I'm not sure about that one.  I guess I like manga a bit more.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

ah fair enough! i like OP anime better than the manga. and of course furuba's manga better. i'm more a watcher in general though 

you are so close nu-chan! just make sure post 1k is in here


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

I think One Piece was made perfectly into an anime.  

Post 1000!!!   Finally.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

YEAH NURIEL! 

now you can sleep!

i love this thread


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

I love this thread too.  

I'm going to sleep now.  See you tommorrow mu-chan.


----------



## Shai (Aug 12, 2006)

Again -sobs- sorry for not posting i've been busy and OMG!!! MY CATS ARE ALL OVER MY HAMSTERS CAGE!?! 
=_-


----------



## Sawako (Aug 12, 2006)

Your cats are all over your hamster cage? 

And congrats on 1000, Nu-chan! Even though you probably won't see this post. 

And the interview with Takaya was basically about Fruits Basket and all its success. It didn't mention her new manga or anything.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

go nu-chan! you roxors.

now ru-chan needs 3k! 

i thought it mentioned a lil of the new manga

*pokes ru* hi!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 12, 2006)

But... I have 3k already? 

It didn't mention the new manga, unless I wasn't reading carefully enough. XD

Morning, Mu-chan. ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

whoops, i meant 4 k 

i read it again later i guess.

any good furuba topics to talk about today ru-chan?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 12, 2006)

Not that I can think of.

I don't want to post too much in here because I'd feel bad if we got 3k without Nu.


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 12, 2006)

Good morning!! ^^ I have a uestion; do ppl suscribe to Shonen Jump in Japan or buy them in the gorcery store like normal magazines? 

I got confused when my freind (he's in Japan right now on vacation) wrote me an email. He's gonna get me, well, stuff from Japan ^^ I always wanted an authenic copy of a Japanese Shonen Jump O_o


----------



## Sawako (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning, Aka-Aka! ^^ 

Since I live in Japan, I don't know for sure. But I think that people both subscribe to it AND buy it in the grocery store like regular stores, but I'm really not sure.

That would be good if your friend could get you a copy of it! Just ask him if he can find it anywhere.


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 12, 2006)

Thx for the input Yachiru! ^^

Molekage, I've seen ur drawings linked from ur siggnature. They're very nice!! ^^

Yachiru, do u draw, too?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Not that I can think of.
> 
> I don't want to post too much in here because I'd feel bad if we got 3k without Nu.




Now you're gone ru-chan.


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 12, 2006)

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

More fanart.  Thanks for sharing Chibi!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

chibi, did you draw those????


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2006)

Where's ru-chan???   It getting really hard not to post too much in here.


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 13, 2006)

I didn't draw those!!! In fact I can't draw!!!

I just use some l33t searching skills with Google to find those!!! XD


----------



## Shai (Aug 13, 2006)

I hate how you wait forever for a chapter and then it's like
IT'S OUT IT'S OUT!!! WEEE 
then a few days later. . . such and such days till the next one X3
^3^


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 13, 2006)

shai_wings said:
			
		

> I hate how you wait forever for a chapter and then it's like
> IT'S OUT IT'S OUT!!! WEEE
> then a few days later. . . such and such days till the next one X3
> ^3^



so true  I NEED MY FRUITS BASKET!!!  

and while i wait for my friend to come over im gonna *try* lol to draw some furuba fanart ^^ it probably wont turn out good, but its worth a try; ill upload it soemtime later today


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

131 is availble at stop tazmo


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

I read 131 earlier. That whole "say my name" thing is so corny.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 14, 2006)

^^Agreed.  I think that moment could have been better.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

ugh. so corny or funny in the unintended way?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

Yaaay 3000! XD 

It was just corny. It wasn't even funny. Or sweet.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 14, 2006)

Now on to 4000!!!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

.... the worst kind of romantic ending

like revenge of the sith?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 14, 2006)

That was a horrible ending.  I really disliked it.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

What happened in Revenge of the Sith again? I haven't seen that in so long.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

the unbelievable corny lines. good gravy. so bad. 

"something wonderful has happened"
"thats... wonderful!"

"Where is padame? NOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh yes, I remember now. -_-;

Hopefully that was it for corniness in Fruits Basket! The last chapters cannot be tainted with this!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

agreed. has there been any corniness besides this?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 14, 2006)

Not anything that bad.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

Not that I can remember.

I think Fruits Basket has been corny-free until 131.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 14, 2006)

It has seemed that way.

I think I am going to use momiji for my avi for a bit.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

Yay for Momiji!

In 131, I wouldn't have been surprised if Yuki started singing that song "Say My Name" by... someone. XD And I forgot the lyrics, except for the "say my name, say my name" part. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

.... 

that mental image hurts.

i was thinking about using that one for your card


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

Use what for my card? An attack where I sing that song? XD


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 14, 2006)

lol, its cute.    I have another pic somewhere.  But, this one is good for now.  

Are you talking about "Same my Name" by Destiny's Child?

The lyrics for that are:
Chorus:
Say my name, say my name
if no one is around you
say baby I love you
if you ain't runnin game
Say my name, say my name
you actin kinda shady
ain't callin me baby
why the sudden change? 

Say my name, say my name
if no one is around you
say baby I love you
if you ain't runnin game
Say my name, say my name
you actin kinda shady
ain't callin me baby
Better say my name! 

Verse 1:
Any other day I would call
you would say, baby how's your day?
but today it ain't the same
every other word is
Uh Huh, Yea Okay,
could it be that you,
are at the crib with anotha lady?
If you took it there first of all
let me say, I am not the one
to sit around and be played
so prove your self to me,
or the girl that you claim
why don't you say the thangs
that you said to me yesterday? 

Bridge:
I know you say that I am assuming things
Something's going down that's the way it seems
Shouldn't be the reason why you're acting strange
If nobody's holding you back from me
Cause I know how you usually do
When you say everything to me times two
Why can't you just tell the truth?
If somebody's there then tell me who 

Chorus 

Verse 2:
What is up with this?
Tell the truth, who you with?
How would you like it if
I came over with my clique
Don't try to change it now
See you gotta bounce
When two seconds ago
you just got in the house.
It's hard to believe that you,
are at home, by yourself
when I just heard the voice
heard the voice of someone else.
Just this question
Why do you feel you gotta lie?
Gettin caught up in your game
when you can not say my name 

Bridge 

Chorus 

Where my ladies at (yea yea yea yea yea yea)
Can you say that come on (yea yea yea yea, yea yea yea yea, yea yea yea)
All the girls say (yea yea yea yea, yea yea yea yea)
What I cant hear you (yea yea yea yea)
All my ladies say (yea yea yea yea, yea yea yea yea)
All the girls say (yea yea yea yea, yea yea yea)
Break it down ohhh....
DC take it to the bridge
Come on 

Bridge 

Chorus 2x


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

YES. That's the song. XDD


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 14, 2006)

lol, I used to like that song.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

oh, nu-chan's current avy for her card


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh. XD That would've been a cute picture too, but the one on Nu-chan's card is awesome too. ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

these cards also promote fruits basket 

did you guys know that Natsuki Takaya isn't her real name @_@?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, I've known that. It's just her pen name.

I'm curious as to what her real name is though and why she chooses to use a pen name.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

she probably doesn't want peopke digging through her records. kind of how like on these forums many people prefer to be more anonymous


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 14, 2006)

There is no problem with pen names, many artists uses pen name in Japan.

Btw, Yuki REALLY SUCKS in confessing and it's tooo corny. 

Hopefully 132 will have none of these!!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

alright alright. i'll read it for myself...

dear god.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

Did you read 131 to see how corny that part was?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

... unfortunately. it made me shudder, honestly


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

I know. I want to know what was going through her head when she wrote that! Like anyone cares how many times Machi can say Yuki's name.

Here's what should've happened:


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

thats was just creepy, imo. thats just a very strange question to ask.

sorry i haven't been responsive, i'm almost done with rap's card


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

Well in Japan, don't you need someone's permission to say their first name? I remember in Cardcaptor Sakura, Sakura asked Syaoran if she could call him by his first name before doing so.

It's okay. Oh, you're almost done with Raptor's card? Awesome!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

don't think so, because if you remember the prince yuki fc, they were allowed to call him yuki if they were above him. maybe its just if you are an underclassman?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, isn't Machi younger than Yuki? So it'd make sense if she would have to ask since she's younger. And maybe Sakura is younger than Syaoran even though they're in the same grade so that's why she had to ask.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

ah, so there you go... i think its mostly weird how yuki responded @_@

whats your favorite thing about furuba ru?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

The story and the characters. <3 The whole package!

I liked the humor but I also love the dark parts even if it makes me want to cry and go die sometimes. XD I just love all of Fruits Basket and how everything is put together into this perfect story. And KyoxTohru. <3!

What about you?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

initially, humor. then tohru. then kyo tohru 

i think the thing i hated most about the series is that sometimes it was really slow


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, I didn't like when it was slow, but I just zoomed through the chapters so it didn't seem so slow.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

it must have been painful keeping with the series for so long. especiually with the month long waits. i only got into this two months ago... of course that was only three chapters


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, I think I got into Furuba around chapter 120. Or somewhere in the 120s. So I haven't been following long.

I'm sure everyone stayed with it since it's so awesome!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

definately. so does taht make nuri the longest follower? i wonder how long she has been into it?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't know, but she was already in this thread way back when I started (and I checked back in this thread. I've been following since February or March. I didn't know it was that long ago. XD). I remember because I couldn't find a summary for 114 since it's not up on that website and Nu-chan gave me a translation for it. XD

Don't ask how I remember that. I remember everything I don't need to remember and forget everything I need to remember. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

amen to that. i house vasts amount of useless information to complement my little used chemistry knowledge.

but its all good. a lot of it is anime storylines 

bye ru! going home from work. geez i stayed late today...

and then i'll show you raps card! i need a screenshot from something... and then it will be done


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, you're still at work? I thought you were already home.

Bye, Mu!

Okay, I want to see raptor's card when you get back!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

ru, i just posted it in the luffy fc.

i have returned


----------



## Sawako (Aug 14, 2006)

*goes to see*

Welcome back, Mu! 

Er, back on a Fruits Basket topic...

Um. KyoxTohru FTW. XD


----------



## shadycheese (Aug 14, 2006)

my girlfriend loves fruits basket and wanted me to say it's funny and she likes kyo.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

yes. furuba is awesome. if you aren't into it yet... you NEED to be


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm back.   But, now ru-chan is gone.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

she just kind of disappeared

i'll bet shes playing chrono trigger 

whats your favorite part about furuba nu-chan?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 14, 2006)

I liked how at first it sucks you in with the more humorous things, like changing into animals and stuff.  But, as it went along it got more serious.  The characters and relationships between them were slowly changing and growing more serious.  Plus, its just fun.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah, thats kind of what i said. and the kyo tohru-ness 

nu-chan, was it painful waiting for chapters to come out? you've been in this gig for a long time...


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, it has been tough.  Especially when you knew a month long wait was coming up.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

are the waits usually that long??


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 14, 2006)

She would release chapter every two weeks.  But, every few months there would be a month long wait between chapters.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

poor nu-chan! 

how did you survive??


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 15, 2006)

At first it would drive me crazy.  I just found other things to distract me.  If I would have found this thread sooner it would have been better.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

haha, awesome. i'm glad we all got into it. these forums got fun because of this thread. we all have so many posts in here.

where is traci?

were you only reading furuba for a while?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't know when she is due back.....

I can't remember at what point I got into furuba.  It has been a while.   All I remember is that I got into the manga first, then watched the anime later.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

oh, i ment where you reading furuba and nothing else for a while.

same here, off your advice 

nu-chan i'm sorry, but i'm really tired. i'll see you tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh, I get it.  No, I read other stuff but, it was my favorite.  Then I got into One Piece and that helped.  

Bye mu-chan.    Sleep well.


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 15, 2006)

For me, I watched the anime first and then I got obessed with it!!! So then I started reading the manga!!

I love the tails of the 12 zodiacs!!!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry I wasn't on last night. XD Mu was right: I was playing Chrono Trigger. XD I defeated Magus last night. 

Oh, do you mean the real tale of the 12 zodiacs that appeared in 131? If so, yeah, I like the story too. <3


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

i think chibi means the tails, literally. like kyo's tail 

hows this ru?
"gender confusion" - molekage's gender is more ambigious than mr. 2's. at the start of your turn, flip a coin. if heads, the defending forumon is paralyzed


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh. XD I like their tails too then.

And yeah! That sounds good. ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

momiji's tail is kind of weird though. its longer than you'd expect @_@

hopefully traci is on this afternoon! 

she can help you come up with another attack


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeah, for a bunny, Momiji has a long tail. XD

Yeah, I hope Traci-sencho's on when I get home. I have to go to my high school today for orientation. Yuck.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

ewww. those things are generally useless... 

when are you getting back ru? we need to pressure traci into reading furuba. remember, she said she would when she got back


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

I think I'll be back around 1? The thing doesn't start until 11 and it's like two hour long. -_-; The high school isn't too far from my house so it shouldn't take me long to get home.

Don't worry, I'm sure Traci will keep her promise and read Furuba!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

i think chibi and jo-chan need bars. what do you think?

two hours, do you get free lunch?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

Go ask them if they want bars.

If only Mairi-chan posted in here. She could deserve a bar too if she posted in here. 

And I have no idea if I get a free lunch or not. We'll see. I better get a free lunch though. I didn't eat breakfast. XD

And I think I'm going to start getting ready so I'm not running late. Bye. :wave


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

see ya ru!

i dunno, kyo tohru fc is cool, and she IS a full metal panic fan 

we'll see who is on today


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 15, 2006)

Good morning! ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

and akatsuki-o has also earn the honor ^^

would you like a uotoni gang bar? color and title (single letter + u)


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 15, 2006)

Sure! I'd love to have a Uotoni gang bar. ^^


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

I think Aka-Aka's name should be... Au-chan? Ou-chan? *shrug* We're running out of letters, Mu!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

AU was wwhat i was thinking. color?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeah, I think Au-chan would be best. XD But she's always going to be Aka-Aka to me because that's funny to say. XD


----------



## JJ (Aug 15, 2006)

If anyone finds 121 and 127 translated let me know. It seems nobody has those two right now. I guess they were anxious to get the later stuff out.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

I'll let you know!

But unfortunately they're not out yet, no matter where I look. >< I want to read those chapters!


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 15, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> AU was wwhat i was thinking. color?



I like blue or red, but what colors are already taken? O_o


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

doesn't matter too much, but red, sky blue, maroon, black, light green, yellow...


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

Maybe a dark blue for her?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

k, i'll make it tonight. photoshop doesn't like running concurrently with bittorrent


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh yeah, since it must really slow down your computer, huh?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

yeah. computer really doesn't like it. eats too much ram.

it sucks when i'm trying to get a whole series, like furuba. takes for ever.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

I know. Fruits Basket took me forever to download when I was trying to get it.

And now my computer/internet is lagging for no apparent reason. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

thats no good 

i wonder why miza hasn't been around. maybe hes caught up??


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

Did he say he was busy studying for an exam?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

yeah, but i've seen him posting around

maybe he wants a card


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

Maybe! You should ask him!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

i won't ask, i'll just do it. i do 7 cards per set, second set so far has tjm and roy. i'm going to add e3, cartoon, and miza to this set as well.

if you notice roy has different set symbol than yours 

which reminds me, did you link your card to my photobucket link? i'm going to need to update yours when i make more bars. i initially saved yours when i thought i was making 5 in the first set >_<


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

No, I uploaded the picture myself. I didn't want to steal your photobucket bandwidth.

But just give me the new link to when you update it so I can change mine.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

ah, sounds good. is that the same way with the other stuff i made you? i need to reorganize my PB account. too much clutter with all this stuff i'm making


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeah, I do that with everything because I don't want your photobucket to run out of bandwidth since I think you only get a certain amount per month.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks ru!

in that case i can move things around/delete them... 

yeh, i need to find out who direct linked what. i just gave bars to wu and miza and neko right?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

And Nu of course. ^^ Just delete them off your photobucket and see which ones disappear. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

haha, yeah. i might do that. was able to move most of the forum cards around. 

i spend too much time making bars and stuff 

yeah, furuba. totally furuba-ing. any newcomers???


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

Back to Furuba... XD

If you could turn into any of the animals, which one would you want to turn into?

If the bird is a flying bird, I would want to be that! Imagine being to fly anywhere while in that form. But what happens if you're flying and you transform back? XD


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 15, 2006)

I want to be the rabbit!!! I love Momiji!!! The rabbit is soooo cute!!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh yes, the rabbit would be my choice if the bird couldn't fly. <3


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

i would want the dragon if it wasn't tori's 

chibi, would you like an uotoni gang userbar?

and ru, i updated the link. nothing much has changed


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks. ^^

What did you change though? 

You'd want to be that seahorse that Tori turns into, Mu?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

nope. an actual dragon.

you were originally 2/5 on the card, and that number was misplaced. now you are 2/7 ^^


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh okay. XD

Oh yeah, I'd like to be an actual dragon too. XP I'd want the ability to transform into whatever animal I want whenever I want.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

dragons can do that??


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

No, I just want the ability to do that. XD


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 15, 2006)

So greedy!!! XD Btw, I changed my avatar!!! =D

Maybe I should be a mouse too since I am the year of the mouse!!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeah, I guess I should just say sheep since I'm the year of the sheep, but I don't want to be a sheep!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

or a tiger too. they are cool


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

You're lucky you have the tiger!

I think my mom is a tiger. o_o My mom = Kisa. o_O


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

monkey would be pretty cool too, cause you coul climb places


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

If I was born like a month or two later, I could've been a monkey! Not fair. Now I'm Hiro. I could've been crossdressing Ritsu. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

its not so bad for girls to crossdress 

many of them "cross dress" all the time.

i'm surprised they wear so many dresses in furuba


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

It's impossible for girls to truly crossdress, since girls can basically wear boy clothes and it's okay. I actually have a few pair of boy shorts. I hate how short girl shorts are. ><


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

yeah... whats up with girls these days trying to where as little clothes as possible? it looks REALLY uncomfy


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't know. I don't do that. I like to NOT reveal my whole body to the world. 

I'm glad that none of the girls in Fruits Basket do that!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

definately. i love how there is ZERO fanservice in furuba. less the better. 

good for you ru!


----------



## JJ (Aug 15, 2006)

It's all romance!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

jedi, would yuou like a uotoni gang user bar?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

There's fanservice for girls in Fruits Basket. XD Do you know how many of my friends ship Yuki and Tohru together so they can have Kyo as their own? XDD


----------



## JJ (Aug 15, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> jedi, would yuou like a uotoni gang user bar?



Sure! It seems like all the colors are taken though.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

So Jaina = Ju-chan now? Is that nickname okay with you?

Not all the colors are taken. Only red, sky blue, maroon, black, light green, yellow, purple, and dark blue. (I think that's all of them o_o) Choose any other color!


----------



## JJ (Aug 15, 2006)

How about a dark red? Molekage calls me jo-chan because I like Kenshin and that's what Sano calls Kaoru.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, we'll see is Mu can do dark red.

And our nicknames for the Uotani bars kind of have a tradition. They all have a letter and then u-chan. Like Mu-chan, Ru-chan, and Nu-chan. So you'd probably be Ju-chan unless you wanted another letter. ^^ But Mu will probably continue calling you Jo-chan and I'll find some nickname to call you if for some reason I don't like Ju-chan for you. ^^

Err... back to Fruits Basket...

Imagine if Uotani and Kureno had children. Could she make a good mother?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

.... dysfunctional is the first thing i think of when i saw that question

is miza gone?

ok jo-chan, i'll see what i can do


----------



## JJ (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm not too picky I hope. 

ju-chan...jo-chan..it's all good.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

on the bar you HAVE to be ju. is my rule 

but i'll normally call you jo-chan, k?


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 16, 2006)

About the bar, dark blue's good. ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

gotcha. i'll pm both of you by tomorrow afternoon. poke me if i haven't ^^


----------



## Shai (Aug 16, 2006)

^^ Hi guys reading over some pages 
The YukixMachi thing was funny XD  
Does Chibi not mean small?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

yep!

and yuki maachi is still weird. i wonder how their kids will turn out

hey wu


----------



## Sawako (Aug 16, 2006)

Their kids will repeat everyone's names over and over again. XD 
Kid: Hi, my name is Sakura.
Yuchi (Yuki + Machi's kid): Sa... ku... ra. Sa... kura. Saku... ra. Sakura. Sakura.
Sakura: *slowly walks away* 

Hey Wu! And yes, chibi does mean small in Japanese.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello guys  
I've just finshed reading volume 5 and 6,and I think this is the best volume i've read so far  (I know there will be more in the next upcoming chapter)

Lol...so it seems that Shigure's doesn't have a license to drive ,eventhough he's already 27 ^_^


----------



## Sawako (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Azim!

Yup, Shigure doesn't have a license. Hatori has to do all the driving. XD

I'm glad that you're liking Fruits Basket!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 16, 2006)

Hei Ru-chan  Yeah Furuba is very interesting and I loved the characters,ALL OF THEM!! 

Btw,Ru-chan.Is Shigure like to joking with his editor,sometimes I feel that his like to torture her ,you know when she found out that Shigure is on vacation.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, Shigure loves to mess with his editor. He gets so much amusement out of it, and so does the reader. I feel bad for his editor though. She's always like "NOOOOO! NOW I'M GONNA KILL MYSELF!!!!" XDD


----------



## Mojim (Aug 16, 2006)

^ Lol...yup she does always said that,wanting to commited suicide!  @__@.Poor her


----------



## Sawako (Aug 16, 2006)

But don't worry, she lives.

...I think. We haven't seen her in a very long time. Wow, yeah, I can't remember seeing her for a while.

Uh oh.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 16, 2006)

^Oh i see .Good to hear that she lives ^_^

Oh there's something I'd like to know.Between Ayame and Shigure,which one of them is admired/respect more to Hattori??
Are both Ayame and Shigure have got to do with Hattori's and Kana's past??


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

*poke miza and ru*

uotoni gang unite 

whatcha talking 'bout?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 16, 2006)

Hai Mu-chan 
Well i've just finished reading vol 5 & 6 and it was awesome 
Oh,me and Ru-chan were talking about Ayame,Shigure and Hattori (see my post above)


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

tori i think doesn't respect either of those jokers 

i'm glad you liked your card


----------



## Sawako (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, Hatori has no respect for them. They're too immature.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

if i had to chose, i would have to go with shigure, simply because hes a lot more mature than ayame. he just pretends to be less mature.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, Shigure and Hatori are probably closer than Hatori and Ayame.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

shigure and tori can talk as equals, where as its always ayame looking up to hatori


----------



## Mojim (Aug 16, 2006)

@Molekage: Hell yeah I liked them Mu-chan,but I can't rep you right now though,too many reps for today  ^_^

@Ru-chan: Lol....Hattori don't need to that I guess,both Shigure and Ayame are jokers 

So that teacher of Tohru's is actually Shigure's ex-girl,isn't it?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 16, 2006)

Is Hatori older than the other two? I can't remember. That might explain why Ayame has respect for him.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

they are roughly the same age. ayame respects him because he wants to have his collected nature

yeah, that teacher is shigure's ex


----------



## Sawako (Aug 16, 2006)

And the teacher is also in love with Hatori.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 16, 2006)

But Ayame's sometime looks childish to me,and he's like goofing around whenever he came to Shigure's house.
Another thing is,he loves to budge in so sudden!!  He came out from nowhere,he just pops out  

@Ru-chan: Eh really??!!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 16, 2006)

...Crap. I guess you're not there yet. XD Ignore that, Azim!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 16, 2006)

@Ru-chan: It's ok Ru-chan,soon I'm going to know it later  No worries


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

good beans miza, you are coming along fine 

whose your fav character so far?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 16, 2006)

I like Azim's favorite character should be Momiji. XD


----------



## Mojim (Aug 16, 2006)

@Molekage: I would love to say all of them!!  I liked them all even Akito and Kagura..hehe   
Number one on the list of course Tohru  and then everyone else ^_^

Oh yeah today I get to know another Zodiac members and she is Kisa.She soooo cute 
Uuuummm about her mother,is she one of the Sohma? Her memory doesn't get erased though =)

@Ru-chan: Oh yeah Momiji's I forgot about him.I like him,he's just soo funny.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

jah, mom is a sohma. some mothers really love their kids. hiro, kagura, and kisa all have good homes.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 16, 2006)

@Molekage: Ah,I see it now  She is a Sohma ^_^
Hiro?? Am I still far to meet this Hiro?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

you'll meet him very soon


----------



## Mojim (Aug 16, 2006)

^ Ooo okMu-chan 
Now I've finally know what is this Prince Yuki stuff,so it's a club dedicated to him,eh   Geez,girls in his school are so obsess with him,especially Motoko trio  They are funny though ^_^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

its even more enteretaining in the anime


----------



## Mojim (Aug 16, 2006)

^ You mean it's different in the anime Mu-chan?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

no, the animation of them doing the yuki fc stuff is hilarious 

miza, do you have any good ideas for my attacks on my own forum card? i don't want to make it myself because its no fun. ru and nu have already given me one attack


----------



## Mojim (Aug 16, 2006)

@Molekage: Oh I get it now,it's the animation..hoho 

Heemmm...about your card eh Mu-chan,since you're so cool,marvelous artist in anything and you love Science/chemist..uummm how about "Mu-chan pwns attack!!" or "Mu-chan aura healing"....bargh!! I don't know Mu-chan.I don't have any good ideas..soo sorry 

oh btw,what did nu and ru-chan gave you?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

no problem 

i just want to update my signature, thats all 

i tried to find the animation on you tube for you, but no dice


----------



## Mojim (Aug 16, 2006)

@Molekage: Oh,you're too kind Mu-chan,thus that makes you so great 
Thank you Mu-chan


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

where did ru go?

no problem miza.

traci said she'd read it last night


----------



## Sawako (Aug 16, 2006)

Traci-chan better be reading it right now.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 16, 2006)

I saw her green light is off,so maybe she's not online at the moment ^_^

Oooo so oujo-chan finally get to read Furuba,awesome  Good for her .Maybe we can invite her to post here mu-chan.

Actually I've got many questions to ask you about vol 6,I'll ask them tomorrow though.

Mu-chan,I think my genki is way off the limit right now.I'm getting too sleepy.I'm off to bed ya ^_^
I'll talk to you later and good nite Mu-chan 
Take good care of yourself,ok ^_^

EDIT=eH  Ru-chan suddenly appears out of nowhere (just like Ayame..lol =)).I'm about off to bed ru-chan,so goodnite  and you to take care


----------



## Sawako (Aug 16, 2006)

Sleep tight, Azim! Don't let the bed bugs bite! Because recently I found out that they're actually real! 

And yes, Traci-chan should post in here with us since the Fruits Basket thread could always use more posts.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

siyonara miza! good for you reading so much!

traci's at the vivi fc, ru!


----------



## JJ (Aug 16, 2006)

I think once this manga is finished I'm going to read it all over again.  I'm killing time before I have to leave.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

jo-chan i have your bar. i've just been waiting for you to sign on


----------



## Sawako (Aug 16, 2006)

Awesome bar! 

And yeah, when Fruits Basket is done I'm going to reread it. I'll need to. I'll be dying of Fruits Basket deprivation until I can find something to take my mind off of it.


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 16, 2006)

Good afternoon!!! ^^ I just watched Bleach episode 93 (whihc was one of my favorites for fillers so far, but then again this is a Furuba thread so I shouldn't talk abotu Bleach >.<).
Nice Forumon cards! ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

shanque.

and here au-chan!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh that banner for Aka-Aka looks awesome! 

Anyway, am I the only one who still gets confused by Ritsu's gender? Am I the only one who keeps thinking that he's a she?

...And I'm just trying to make a Fruits Basket convo.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

amen to that. though in the anime, yuki is the WORST. gracious me


----------



## Sawako (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh I know! Yuki is even more girly in the anime than the manga. I think it's his voice mostly. At least when I'm reading the manga, I can imagine a manlier voice for him, but in the anime that's impossible! His voice is girlier than Tohru's!

In the Japanese version at least. I still haven't gotten around to watching the English version.


----------



## JJ (Aug 16, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> jo-chan i have your bar. i've just been waiting for you to sign on



Oh it's so lovely!  



			
				Yachiru said:
			
		

> Oh I know! Yuki is even more girly in the anime than the manga. I think it's his voice mostly. At least when I'm reading the manga, I can imagine a manlier voice for him, but in the anime that's impossible! His voice is girlier than Tohru's!
> 
> In the Japanese version at least. I still haven't gotten around to watching the English version.





Yuki is voiced by a woman in the Japanese version and a male in the English version. I like his English voice better. At least you can tell it's a guy.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

his voice is REALLLY low tho 

his VA for the japanese is usually resposible fr motherly women @_@


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 16, 2006)

JediJaina said:
			
		

> Yuki is voiced by a woman in the Japanese version and a male in the English version. I like his English voice better. At least you can tell it's a guy.



I liked his English voice better too.  I thought it was a good choice.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

nurrriel!!! 

how ya doing?

no news about 131 from ichi no lj....


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 16, 2006)

I hope it is not the last chapter.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

we've been good so far... so... :hope


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah.  We have been.  I wonder what the next chapter is going to be about?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

TIIIMMMEE SKIPPPPPP

it HAS TO BE!!! 

if it isn't imma cry


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 16, 2006)

I was thinking we might see some Akito and Tohru conversing.  Or something like that.  Plus, they have to have a banquet.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

NOOOOO. banquet LATER


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 16, 2006)

That will be like the last thing they do.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

noooooo. timeskip 

wait, banquet is last thing or timeskip?

maybe start with banquet and end with mommy tohru telling story?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, the banquet will be the last thing, unless she does a timeskip.  Then that would be the last.  Hopefully, she does a timeskip.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 17, 2006)

I want a KyoxTohru timeskip wedding!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 17, 2006)

maybe there can be a banquet... DURING the timeskip!!!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 17, 2006)

The only banquet I want is the banquet that's part of Kyo and Tohru's wedding!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 17, 2006)

My favorite manga in the world!!!I'm on vol.14 right now(I think) and the story keeps getting better and better.Oh, and just a side note, I OWN Momiji and Hatsuharu!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 17, 2006)

HA! ru-chan would be happy to know that 

amen to what you said ru!


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 17, 2006)

Morning!! ^^ Thank u so much for the Uotani Gang bar. ^^ I am honroed to have on to grace my signature. ^^

As for Furuba, I would really like a banquet, and then Torhu walking out a few days from the school later hlding hands with Kyo (graduation form high school), and a timeskip to a wedding. ^^ Would the graduation need a timeskip?

Oh yea, Molekage, just wondering, who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 17, 2006)

glad you like it ... aka aka as ruchan would say 

wedding RIGHT after HS


----------



## Sawako (Aug 17, 2006)

Do you think they would really get married so soon?

And no Chibi-Usa (Sailor Chibi Moon? XD), you don't own Momiji!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 17, 2006)

are you jealous ru? 

doubtable. even though they are a match made in heaven they should wait a little. its silly to rush getting married. its the promise of a lifetime


----------



## Sawako (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes. XD I only wouldn't be jealous if it were Nu, but it's not!

Yeah, I hope Kyo and Tohru date for a few years and are finacially stable before they get married. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 17, 2006)

financial stability...

too bad real life has to come into play, ne?

kyo will become a dojo master! 

hey ru!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey Mu! 

Oh yeah, I'm sure Kyo can have a good life being the dojo shishou. And Shishou-san will retire and marry Saki. XD And then Tohru will open up an onigiri shop right outside the dojo.

Okay, they're set! Let them get married!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 17, 2006)

whoa! great idea. all of kyo's students will buy tohru's food. sounds like a nefarious money pot. but not as big of a money pot as things like WoW

yuki is smart enough to be a CEO


----------



## Sawako (Aug 17, 2006)

I really want Yuki to co-own Ayame's shop, but I know it'll never happen. I just think it would be hilarious. And Yuki can dress up in lots of dresses! He looks good in them.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 17, 2006)

yuki turns it into a mega corperation. he'll be Mr. President all over again @_@

Machi: President... can i call you Yuki... agian>
Yuki: Yes. Say it. ok, say it again.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 17, 2006)

Nooo. If that line EVER appears in Fruits Basket again, I will shoot myself.

I can see Yuki being a president of Ayame's shop or some other industry though.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 17, 2006)

he will be an EVIL corperation boss. he can get around the law by pretending to be either a hot chick or a hot dude @_@


----------



## Sawako (Aug 17, 2006)

No, I can't see Yuki being evil. He's just too nice.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 17, 2006)

fine. he'll be a nice corperation boss.

kagura will be a sensei in kyo dojo i think. to keep everyone in line @_@


----------



## Sawako (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, I can sooo see Kagura working there. Especially to be closer to Kyo! Even though she knows she can't have him.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 17, 2006)

unrequited love 

kagura will get some hot dojo guy or something @_@


----------



## Sawako (Aug 17, 2006)

Or some fat guy like I've always wanted for her.

Could you imagine Momiji and Kagura together though since they're the only singles one? I would hate that pairing. >< And I don't think they fit well together.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 17, 2006)

the question is whether or not kagura is really that insane because of kyo or because of her personality. when shes normal, she is really sweet and kind of like tohru, actually.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 17, 2006)

I think she was insane like that because of her personality based on the pig of the zodiac. But now that the pig is gone from her, would she still act like that?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 17, 2006)

i think it could just be an ongoing problem. for example, she still goes nuts on rin and tohru that one time.

i think that is psycological, so i think shes still like that. but if shes not, she could be with momiji


----------



## JJ (Aug 17, 2006)

I think it would be neat to see some Sohma's with people not named Sohma.


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, it's weird having all these Sohma relationships ....


----------



## Molekage (Aug 17, 2006)

hey chibi, whats happening? you around?

no! stay away from i*c*st topics!!


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 17, 2006)

lol I think Kagura will just end up with someone she meets in college. It doesn't have to be someone we've already seen.


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't really care who Kagura ends up with. I mean, I don't mind her character, but I don't care about it enough to think about who she's going to be with.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

nnnekko! how are you!? i haven't seen you in forever! 

yeah, at this point i really only care about kyo and tohru


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi mu-chan! How are you? I couldn't get online the last few days because I was at the beach. I agree though, the main thing that matters is Kyo/tohru.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

do you live near the coast?

i haven't seen you in foreveeer 

did you read the latest chapter?


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 18, 2006)

No, I live about 6 hours from the beach, just went there for a few days for summer vacation.

The last chapter was the one that came out at the beginning of August right?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah, 131. its available at stop tazmo 

i'm going to go home really quickly. i'm in the lab right now, getting a reaction to go. i hope you're still around when i get back!


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 18, 2006)

131 was really good, it was interesting to know a little more about the curse. (Hope that's not a spoiler for anyone). 

I should still be on a little while longer.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

yay!

do you have a theory about momiji, hiro, and kureno? why they were freed early? i couldn't come up with anything good


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry, I can't think of any reason why they were freed early. I'm not good at thinking of theories, I just read other people's usually. Even in other people's theories about that, it seems there's always something that doesn't totally work.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah, the best i could come up with is that maybe the came to grips with accepting the cat or something @_@


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 18, 2006)

That's the main theory I've read. In a way it really does seem like it would have to do with accepting the cat, 

*Spoiler*: __ 



but the last chapter seemed to say that at least part of the reason the curse broke was accepting that things change or something. But it's like it still has to do with the cat too. I really hope that the author explains why those three were freed earlier.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

or maybe... they realized... that it wasn't really a curse or something? just speculating...

accepting change. ne? i wonder why yuk wasn't freed earlier then, he wanted to break out... weirdzor


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was like it had more to do with god accepting change than really any of the juunishi didn't it? That's why I really don't get those three being freed early. That chapter did show how it wasn't supposed to have started out as a curse though.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah its true. its so true in life... sometimes a curse isn't really a curse. we just haven't looked at it in another way. poor sohmas  they made their lives so miserable


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, it was interesting how it just turned into more of a curse over the years. I wonder why it was the Sohma family that was cursed. Do you have any idea?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

i kind of wonder how much credience we need to give to the story. was it just a legend or did that actually happen? if so... sohmas... originally animals? makes sense though. god was afraid of humans but liked animals... so half


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm pretty sure it actually happened because of the way it had the god telling the story of how the curse began it didn't seem like just a legend.




I need to log off, so night mu-chan! Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

i think you are right.

bye ku-chan!


----------



## Coconut (Aug 18, 2006)

The next chapter is taking too long, next month is so far away.. I want to see more Kureno x Arisa ~!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah. kureno shouldn't be with akito...

uotoni is cool


----------



## Coconut (Aug 18, 2006)

When Kureno got the curse broken he should of ran the hell away from Akito to his Arisa's arms


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

i still don't get why he didn't @_@


----------



## JJ (Aug 18, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Could it be because he's been near Akito so long that it would be difficult for him to leave?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

or he feels sorry for akito. i wonder if that might have to do with the curse breaking...


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 18, 2006)

I think the curse broke because people outside the Sohmas accepted most of them. Or they accepted the cat who got accepted someone outside the Sohmas.


----------



## Shai (Aug 18, 2006)

I agree with Au-Chan . . . ^^
And also Yay another Uotani Gang member XD


----------



## SandVillageNinja5 (Aug 18, 2006)

**

i love fruits basket! i fell in love with the characters (especially Kyo ) because on of my friends was sleeping over and she's like "hey i found these anime dvds at the library" and we watched all 26 episodes straight


----------



## Shai (Aug 18, 2006)

At the libary?!?!  My Libary is rubbish no anime or manga in site! T_T 
I bought them all XD


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 18, 2006)

I've never bothered to check my library for manga, but I just checked the catalog, and they actually have Fruits Basket!! O_o But there's holds on all of the copies.  Bad for me, but good because I kow ppl are reading Furuba ^^

Update: They have *only* Furuba (and Full Metal Panci! dvds). >.< No Bleach, no Naruto.

Edit: Just wondering, how many ppl are in the Uotani Gang?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

FURUBA TO THE MASSES!!!! 

sandvill, make sure you read the manga chapters corresponding to the end of the anime. they are much better


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

hung gong???? AWESOME!!!

my family is from HK. CATON FTW!!!!

chibi, did you ever answer about the userbar???

yes. totally does. but the anime is still REALLY fun to watch


----------



## Coconut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hopefully Funimation will fund it Season 2..


----------



## JJ (Aug 18, 2006)

Funimation can't make the call on it. It's up to the company that owns the rights in Japan. Although Funimation has publicly stated that they would be glad to help finance a season 2. 


I try to hold out hope for 2 things as far as certain animes are concerned.  Hoping that Fruits Basket gets continued as an anime and my small hope that the Jinchuu arc of Kenshin will get properly animated.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

amen to the kenshin part. but its never happening 

i'm waiting for the ending of ranma to be animate


----------



## Coconut (Aug 18, 2006)

Ranma *sigh* what a classic


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

amen to that. ranma had my depressed for a month when i finished it

furuba's probably going to do that to me too


----------



## Coconut (Aug 18, 2006)

I was just told 132 will be the final chapter for Fruit Basket...


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

source?

not surprising. it should be


----------



## Coconut (Aug 18, 2006)

Suba Furuba
That's really really really really really really depressing. I haven't had enough of Kyo x Tohru and Kureno x Arisa yet, dammit.


----------



## JJ (Aug 18, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> amen to the kenshin part. but its never happening




I know. Every time I read the manga it breaks my heart.

Yeah it wouldn't surprise me about 132 being the last.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

... coco, your post makes me sad 

FANFICS FTW!!


----------



## Coconut (Aug 18, 2006)

Kyo and Tohru only got together in 129 it isn't fairrrrrrrrr

Yeah we'll just live off fanfics *goes searching*


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 18, 2006)

132 is the final chapter.  

We better see a lot of momiji in the next chapter.


----------



## JJ (Aug 18, 2006)

Coconut said:
			
		

> Kyo and Tohru only got together in 129 it isn't fairrrrrrrrr
> 
> Yeah we'll just live off fanfics *goes searching*





At least they kissed. 

Unlike another favorite couple of mine (damn Watsuki).


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 18, 2006)

If it would have ended without them at least kissing, you would have had some upset fans.  

OT:  I love your Avi.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 18, 2006)

Out of boredom, I am making this list :

OFFICIAL COUPLES! 

HaruxRin
KyoxTohru
YukixMachi
ShigurexAkito (I think. In chapter 101-ish they DID sleep together)
KyokoxKatsuya (Yeah, they're dead, but we saw them as a couple)
KakeruxKomaki (He's the porn-obsessed VP in the student council with Yuki and Komaki is his girlfriend)
KurenoxArisa(Uo-chan)
AyamexMine
HatorixMayu (Tohru and friends' teacher)
HatorixKana (Yes, I know)

No idea if this should be spoiler tagged, but oh well.

*Spoiler*: __ 



AkiraxRen




POSSIBLE ONES:

HiroxKisa (Actually, I believe they will be together, but they're kinda young)
RitsuxMitchan (Mitchan is Shigure's editor)

This one is one-sided: KazumaxSaki(Hana-chan)

Yep, I sure was bored


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the list.  We discuss it enough, and some of those people I had forgotten their names.    I can't ever remember Komaki's name.


----------



## JJ (Aug 18, 2006)

Nuriel said:
			
		

> If it would have ended without them at least kissing, you would have had some upset fans.
> 
> OT:  I love your Avi.




That's true. I'm happy it happened!  

Thank you. Chibi Kenshin and Kaoru are so cute I think!


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 18, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:
			
		

> Out of boredom, I am making this list :
> 
> OFFICIAL COUPLES!
> 
> ...



Didn't he sleep with Ren, Akito's mother?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah, he did, aka.

i though kureno might have with akito...


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 18, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



We know he slept with Akito.  If I remember right the Ren thing was more an accusation.  Like he slept with Ren because Akito was sleeping with Kureno.  Or the other way around.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

i kind of wish she didn't include that into furuba. i thought it was gratuitious.


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 18, 2006)

ah i see, cuz i nvr noticed i kinda skip over a lot of akito parts because until these last 5 chapters or so, i coudl care less abou akito and her tragic childhood >.<


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 18, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> i kind of wish she didn't include that into furuba. i thought it was gratuitious.



Yeah, it was a bit off for this manga.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 18, 2006)

aye to that. i think akito is the least interesting character of furuba


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 18, 2006)

one question, does she have a man's voice in the anime? i kinda forgot


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes, she does.


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 19, 2006)

that's weird...which voice actor would u have preffered if her gender was to be kept ambiguous? O_o I like Haruhi from Ouran...Club but then it doesn't fit Akito.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 19, 2006)

they should have given her yuki's voice. would have fit better @_@


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 19, 2006)

hmm i dunno bout that yuki's voice seems kind of...mellow? not as harsh as i would like to characterize akito

but why'd they make yuki sound like a girl?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 19, 2006)

cause he looks like one... kinda @_@

hm... maybe renton's voice from e7? its high enough. is it done by a female va?


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 19, 2006)

akatsuki_o said:
			
		

> Didn't he sleep with Ren, Akito's mother?



I didn't include that one since Shigure didn't really have feelings for Ren. And to me, KurenoxAkito was a little bit forced.

I think Yuki got a girl's voice because he was suppossed to look like a girl a joke. Then again, this is a shojo manga, and most male characters are bishohens  I have no idea if it was said here before, but I just found out that Shigure has the same voice as Byakuya from Bleach

Yeah, I'm slow


----------



## Molekage (Aug 19, 2006)

guh. imagine byakuya as shigure. weirrrd


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 19, 2006)

lol they're very different but not completely opposities; they're both kinda bishonen characters, they have black hair, they're from a special family, and can be calculating...but that's all i got right now...cuz i really can't imagine byakuya writing romance novels O_o


----------



## Molekage (Aug 19, 2006)

WHAT? why not!?!? totally a hopeless romantic, that byakuya


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 19, 2006)

hmmm...true...i hope that near the end of bleach, kubo will show him working on a book on his life story O_O

and on a side note, did u see byakuya's beautiful entrance in the fillers


----------



## Molekage (Aug 19, 2006)

nope. don't watch bleach anime. just manga 

actually, he is kind of a romantic. hes very noble. but totally unlike shigure.... more like tori


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 19, 2006)

very true ^^ sorry i don't have anything more to say...im daydreaming about school...im so nervous >.<


----------



## Molekage (Aug 19, 2006)

au-chan, when do you start? are you... 7th grade?

don't worry! just imagine that you are yuki and school is easy


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 19, 2006)

im going to 8th grade ^^ lol im not too worried about grades. i always get straight a's. its just that i wanna be in my friends' classes so bad. its priavte school and possibly the last yr ill see em all.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 19, 2006)

awww 

yeah, its hard to see old friends when you are as young as you are. ru-chan is going to a totally new HS too


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 19, 2006)

ty molekage ^^ did some of ur friends form high school go to caltech too? cuz i heard caltech isnt too easy to get into...O_o


----------



## Molekage (Aug 19, 2006)

some of them did, but most didn't go. the only person from my class who went with me isn't my friend.

caltech is hard , but really fun. if you like science... 

i wonder if any of the furuba peeps will become scientists @_@


----------



## Coconut (Aug 20, 2006)

I live in Sydney =]


----------



## Molekage (Aug 20, 2006)

really? thats cool!

where should kyo and tohru go for their honeymoon?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 20, 2006)

HAWAII! Because Hawaii is a cool place. And I want to go there someday.


----------



## Shai (Aug 20, 2006)

Hawaii is awesome! X3


----------



## Mojim (Aug 20, 2006)

I wish I could be there


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 20, 2006)

I've never been to Hawaii.  But I'd love Tohru and Kyo to go there. ^^

And about being a scientist, I'll probably won't be; I'll probably be a doctor when I grow up. ^^


----------



## Orochimaru_Sama (Aug 20, 2006)

it sucks how the anime doesn't show all 12 of the zodiac.

The manga does. but the anime........   Doesn't! I wanted to see the other 2 people in the anime.

Horse and the Roster.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yeah, Rin and Kureno don't show in the anime. I guess the manga wasn't at that point when the manga came out.


----------



## JJ (Aug 20, 2006)

I know this is from an earlier entry, but wasn't the anime done before the revelation that Akito was female?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 20, 2006)

i believe so.

RU!!!! WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN!?!?!?!?


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 20, 2006)

Akito was never revealed to be a girl in the anime.

The anime stopped with revealing Kyo's true form which was about volume 6 of the manga. We didn't know Akito was a female until like volume 12 or 13 of the manga


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 20, 2006)

This is off topic, but I saw my first Fruits Basket volume (like not on the computer) in Borders today! ^^  The manga section was the most crowded place in the whole store. O_o


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 20, 2006)

^^The manga section is always busy at my local bookstore too.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 20, 2006)

do you guys have furuba at your local libraries? the public library in glendale has lots of manga, including furuba


----------



## JJ (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't seen it in the library, but I have seen it in bookstores and Target.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah, they have Furuba at my library. I always borrow the volumes when they come out there, but they haven't gotten 14 yet.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 20, 2006)

and about the honeymoon, they should come to america!

RUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 20, 2006)

all of the ones in the library had holds on them or they were in the ------- library >.< now i live near this ------- library, the biggest in my county, and i can probably go there more often to borrow the volumes


----------



## Coconut (Aug 21, 2006)

> After reading Shadow's Lj I definitely have to agree with her. I never noticed it before but the character they use here for "chapter" is different than the "chapter" used for each installment of the manga.
> Meaning; this isn't the literal final chapter, but the final part of the manga. Yes, the conclusion to the series is starting with 132, and may not be just one chapter long.



Maybe I was wrong about it being the final chapter lol mole


----------



## Shai (Aug 21, 2006)

My libarby sucks as i have mentioned many a time before -_- My Friend is too lazy to read manga so only watches anime she dosen't know what she's missing!!!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 21, 2006)

coconut i HATE YOU 

just kidding 

i guess we just have to wait and see!


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 21, 2006)

i hope it does go on for maybe 2 or 3 more chapters but nothing more, or it would seem like it would be dragging... I hope this manga closes nicely ^^ but since the rest has been great so far, i suppose there's no reason to worry

on a side note, do u all play any sports? ^^

and another thing: what happens when u put someone on the ignore list? does it skip the posts of that person all together? cuz there's been an outcrop of porny sigs aroudn the forums, and they are quite distrubing to look at


----------



## Molekage (Aug 21, 2006)

if they had a final banquet and then a timeskip chapter...

and i run xc 

and if you add someone to the ignore list, it looks like a message deleted thing. like so...


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 21, 2006)

oooo thx ^^ are u tall and does being tall help in running?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 21, 2006)

i'm rather short, actually. i'm not that fast. at least not as fat as kyo and yuki


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 21, 2006)

^^ I was asking because when I jog with my friend, I can keep up with her, but because she's 5 inches taller than me, she takes these longer strides (?). and I have to move my legs twice as fast to stay at her pace. Basically, she wastes less energy than me when running. >.<


----------



## Molekage (Aug 21, 2006)

take longer strides. it will help out. but you are right, sometimes being taller helps.


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 21, 2006)

lol thanks...i think i've been hanging around these forums too much...i'll be taking a break...brb in 3 days ^^


----------



## Sawako (Aug 21, 2006)

Is it the 5th yet?  You have no idea how impatient I am for a new chapter.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 21, 2006)

i thought you didn't want it to come out because of school 

RUUUUUUU


----------



## Sawako (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, school is almost here and I just have to deal with it. XD Gimme my Furuba chapter!

MUUUUUU!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 21, 2006)

did you read coconut's post? it might not b the last one!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 21, 2006)

Really, it might not be the last one? WOOHOO!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 21, 2006)

maybe 1 chapter resolve current time, and another time skip : woo


----------



## Sawako (Aug 21, 2006)

I hope so! 

I think some stuff in present time will wrap up and then timeskip wedding! ^^


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 21, 2006)

Whatever happens I am sure it would be great!! XD

I can't wait!!


----------



## Marysmary (Aug 21, 2006)

So Fruits Basket is over? T^T

(Btw, where can I get chapters 119 and up? I don't think they're up to that far in the english books tho. )


----------



## Coconut (Aug 21, 2006)

Since they're till a few left, the fanfics are gonna have to wait Mole lol


----------



## Sakura827 (Aug 21, 2006)

kyo is hot i <3 him


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 21, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Is it the 5th yet?  You have no idea how impatient I am for a new chapter.



We are getting closer.


----------



## Coconut (Aug 22, 2006)

Sakura827 said:
			
		

> kyo is hot i <3 him



I love him as much as Kureno <3 , but still love Kyo as much as to put him on my avatar


----------



## Molekage (Aug 22, 2006)

HES TOHRU'S!!!!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 22, 2006)

Kyo belongs to Tohru!

Kureno belongs to Arisa!

Back off! XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 22, 2006)

yep. ru's got it right

kawaii avy ru!!!

kureno is weird. he needs ta get out more often


----------



## Sawako (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks!

And if you were stuck with Akito for many many years being her little slaveboy, don't you think you'd be weird too?


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 22, 2006)

I'd be traumatized and run away from her as much as possible. >.<

Oh, and where's a good place to request a sig? And I'm thinking of changing my username.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 22, 2006)

i wonder if hes pulling a kyo's grandpa's caretaker. i think its out of pity over love @_@

you can go to the requests section in the village of art. or i can try to make you one if you tell me what you want. i made nu-chan and ru-chans


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 22, 2006)

Aww my mate and me did a fruits basket anime marathon watching this weekend, it was awesome, I haven't watched it in ages.

She now wants to read the manga, I feel i am spreading the FB love


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 22, 2006)

really well cool let me know the link and i'll e-mail it to her, thanks.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats awesome thanks


----------



## Sawako (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh, good job at uploading them, Mu!

And congrats on getting your friend into the manga, Bubbles!


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 23, 2006)

Hmmm......I have to think of a new name first....But I was thinking an evil bunny wearing an Akatsuki cloak...But I'll decide within 3 days on my new name (I change my mind often) and request there or ask u. ^^


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 23, 2006)

are those scantalated?


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 24, 2006)

Good morning!!! Only less than 2 weeks til the next Furuba chapter!! ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 24, 2006)

yep! we can do it!

what are you going to change your name to aka?


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 24, 2006)

hmm...i dunno...i'll announce my new name today evening, but i'm gonna ask you guys for advice first. any suggestions? ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 24, 2006)

maybe something furuba ish 

Aka Aka!!

Akamaru?

hanajima?


----------



## Shai (Aug 24, 2006)

FB LOVE!!!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 24, 2006)

September 5th is almost here.    Just a little bit longer.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 25, 2006)

nuri!!! 

i haven't seen you or ru in forever


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 25, 2006)

I know.  I kept missing everyone.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 25, 2006)

ru hasn't been here in forever. i really miss talking to her 

i've been rewatching the anime. fun stuff


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been busy catching up on the naruto anime.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 25, 2006)

the fillers!!??!!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 25, 2006)

No, I'm way behind.  I'm up to episode 60 now.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 25, 2006)

ooh, goody!

the fillers killed my love for naruto


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm thinking of skipping the fillers when I get there eventually.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 25, 2006)

do it! certainly do it!

though the latest chapter felt like fillers this week :sweat


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah, it was kinda random wasn't it?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 25, 2006)

That's great.  It she liking it so far?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 25, 2006)

yep! she is! but she has too much to read at the moment with school starting... and SCHOOL RUMBLE!

oh, erm, did you want more FSN? i forgot to upload more


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm not in any hurry.  I can wait for you to upload more when you aren't as busy.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 25, 2006)

i'll upload some more for ya soon. are you interested in another romantic comedy, school rumble (i've already poked you about this before...)? i have the first two eps uploaded as a direct...


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh, yeah.  I do want to watch that one too.  

I've heard it was good from several people.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks mu-chan 

I'll watch those tomorrow.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 25, 2006)

no problem! i hope you enjoy the series!

its similar to furuba


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, if it is similiar to furuba I'm sure I'll like it.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 25, 2006)

nuri-chan, nuri-chan traci is on!

yeah, in silliness


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 25, 2006)

I saw.    It's been awhile since I have been online with her too.


----------



## Coconut (Aug 25, 2006)

Kureno is delusional and that's why i love him


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 25, 2006)

Good morning! Molekage, have you made any Furuba fanart? O_o


----------



## Coconut (Aug 25, 2006)

9 More Days <3 The countdown begins


----------



## Sawako (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh, I'm so happy that the chapter will be out soon.


----------



## Coconut (Aug 25, 2006)

But it's also soooooo depressing, having it come to an end T_T


----------



## Sawako (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah, I hope this isn't the last chapter and that we have another chapter.  I wonder if it's confirmed that this is the last chapter or not...

Hi Coconut!


----------



## Coconut (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey! I'm not sure myself there were hints that it was the end and there was hints it was the last part of the manga. >.<


----------



## Mojim (Aug 25, 2006)

Ru-chan,you're finally online!  
I haven't seen you for a while


----------



## Molekage (Aug 25, 2006)

miza, just sent you the volumes


----------



## Sawako (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey Azim! And Mu!  

And yeah Coconut, it's the final chapters, but I hope it's not the LAST one.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 25, 2006)

wait, ru, you got confirmation?

i uploaded volumes 16-18 for miza if anyone is interested


----------



## Sawako (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah, I heard these are the last chapters.  It makes sense since everything is being wrapped up.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 25, 2006)

@Ru-chan: Actually where have you been ru-chan?

@Mu-chan: Thanks again for the uploads Mu-chan,I appreciate it so much 

You guys I have some question to ask? In chapter 33,when Kyo turned into that spirit cat,how he changed to that form again? At that time he was with Kazuma and then came Tohru


----------



## Sawako (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been busy, Azim. ^^

Oh, you mean his true form? It has to do with that bracelet he wears if you notice it. When he's not wearing it, then he changes into that ugly smelly thing.  Kazuma removed the bracelet so Kyo transformed.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 25, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> I've been busy, Azim. ^^
> 
> Oh, you mean his true form? It has to do with that bracelet he wears if you notice it. When he's not wearing it, then he changes into that ugly smelly thing.  Kazuma removed the bracelet so Kyo transformed.


Busy with school,ru-chan?

Oh, i must have not noticed that *off goes to check on it* O_o


----------



## Sawako (Aug 25, 2006)

No, school starts on Monday for me. But school will make me busy.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 25, 2006)

@Ru-chan: Oh school starts on Monday..eh That same goes for me as well.My 1 week holiday is almost done  


^ Yup,Kazuma did removed Kyo's braclet.Now it all make sense to me 

My 1st reaction to that matter is super shocked! :amazed I thought I would be seeing cute animals only...


----------



## Sawako (Aug 25, 2006)

Don't worry, Kyo is the only one who does that. Everyone else just transforms into cute animals.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 25, 2006)

^ I'm relief to hear that 
Now I uderstand more about Kyo feelings and his past life,so sad to know that he's suffering tho  I really like his relationship with Kazuma,the father and son 
He's age is also the same as Shigure right?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 25, 2006)

kazuma? much older


----------



## Mojim (Aug 25, 2006)

^ Oh,so then he's much older than Shigure 

It seems that Hana-chan it's not so smart..eh  She really has a nice black long hair and a lil' bit power,,,but she's sucked in academic  O_o
She cracked me up when she fail the exam on purpose,just because that she knew the supplementary test was easy  (if i was her,i wouldn't do that..like NEVER!)


----------



## Sawako (Aug 25, 2006)

I know, I could never purposely fail a test. F's = my worst nightmare. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 25, 2006)

yeah, same here 

hana is suge


----------



## Mojim (Aug 25, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> I know, I could never purposely fail a test. F's = my worst nightmare. XD


We all do Ru-chan   Hana-chan sure is an interesting character to me 

EDIT=ZOMG!!  I've reached Elite Jounin level :amazed...yay


----------



## Molekage (Aug 25, 2006)

congrats miza! you are doing great! 

and did you want SR dls?

and let me know if you want more furuba


----------



## Mojim (Aug 25, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> congrats miza! you are doing great!
> 
> and did you want SR dls?
> 
> and let me know if you want more furuba


Thanks mu-chan  ^_~

Yeah,why not..but mu-chan,could you PM it to me tomorrow ok  My 2nd manga to read! 

I will Mu-chan


----------



## Molekage (Aug 25, 2006)

oh... its in anime form... sorry.... is it ok? 

but yeah, let me know


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 25, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> I know, I could never purposely fail a test. F's = my worst nightmare. XD



Same here. Our teacher gave us a logic test once with like 5 questions, where she asked stuff from future chapters. Some of the concepts contradicted themselves later on in the book. O_o A bunch of my friends made the same mistake and we went to the bathroom, and I became hysterical (started crying and laughing). >.< I thought it was my first 0%. >.<

It was years back though. I don't cry anymore lol. ^^

But lol Hana is...twisted... ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 25, 2006)

its actually kind of funny, failing exams. in an amazing sort of WOW way


----------



## Mojim (Aug 25, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> oh... its in anime form... sorry.... is it ok?
> 
> but yeah, let me know


I actually,I don't want to trouble you with this Mu-chan,but if you insist I'll accept it  How many epsd does SR have Mu-chan? I want to know ^_^

Sure thing Mu-chan


----------



## Molekage (Aug 25, 2006)

26. its no trouble, its already uploaded. so i figured i would just spread it around ^^


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 25, 2006)

Just wondering, is Azim azim or miza?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 25, 2006)

i call him miza


----------



## Mojim (Aug 25, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> 26. its no trouble, its already uploaded. so i figured i would just spread it around ^^


Oh,the normal 26,I see .Thanks for it Mu-chan ^_^

Looks like i've finished downloaded all those 3 vol's that you've just send to me Mu-chan....Tomorrow I have a mission to be done,and that is reading Furuba marathon from vol 7 - I satisfied? O__o...lol 

Well mu-chan,i'm off to bed.Getting sleepy and tired.
Why ru-chan offline too soon? 
Hello au-chan ...sadly i've got to go now.

Goodnite Mu,Ru and Au-chan  Hope to see ya guys soon.
(say Hi to oujo-chan for me,ok mu-chan)


----------



## Molekage (Aug 25, 2006)

yes miza! i will!


----------



## JJ (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm up to date with translations up to 131 (except for 127 *crosses fingers that'll be done soon)


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 25, 2006)

I can't wait for the 5th to get here.  Are we sure that it is the last chapter?


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 26, 2006)

Well my new name will be Waffletime! (I got it cuz Isaldi Crest called me a typing waffle and then Blizzard Chain said Waffletime O_o). Molekage, do ya think you can make a fancy avatar with a waffle on it or u think I should go to a request thread for this? ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 26, 2006)

whoa.... waffle time 

this is a doozy. give me until tomorrow morning to think of something

i like it! do you just want waffles?


----------



## Shai (Aug 26, 2006)

rools: Waffles yum yum :Bites Au-chans head:
Sorry i'm never on anymore  but schools just started back and already i have a big essay to write!!?!


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmmmmm......yea I like waffles ^^ certainly better than pancakes ^^ they cool too...they're like yellow and checkered 

good luck with ur essay wu-chan!! i just saw my class list yesterday. most of my closest friends are in my class but 4 of them got left in the other class


----------



## Molekage (Aug 26, 2006)

aka, here is what i put together


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 26, 2006)

I've always known about it,and started getting into the Manga,but got bored with it.

Saw the episodes on Youtube and started watching them,saw all of them,I really didnt like the ending.Not a good close-off to such a fine series.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 26, 2006)

manga section of that is much better!  i promise! its like chapters.... 40 ish


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 26, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> aka, here is what i put together




^^ thats so cute ^^ i always wanted something like that


----------



## Sawako (Aug 26, 2006)

Aka-Aka, I love your new name! Mmm... waffles. I haven't had any in a while. o_o

Have they ever eaten waffles in Furuba?


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmmm......Maybe pancakes, but I don't think they ate waffles.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 26, 2006)

Oooh... I want pancakes too. Mmm.

I think Kyo and Tohru should buy a wafflemaker!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 26, 2006)

wedding present! 

do you like it aka aka?

ru!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 26, 2006)

YES. A wedding present for Kyo and Tohru! (omg, I almost typed Momiji and Tohru XD)

Hey Mu!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 26, 2006)

"accidentally" huh. sure sure ru-chan! 

new chapter is almost here!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 26, 2006)

No, I swear it was an accident. Plus then I almost typed Kyo and Momiji afterwards, but I decided not to tell you so you wouldn't have that picture in your mind. XD But now I'm telling you so you know it was an accident! KyoxTohru FTW!

I know, I can't wait until the new chapter. I can't believe school is starting on Monday though. D:


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 26, 2006)

Same here about school. 

I love it Molekage!!! ^^ It looks perfectly.....wafflicious. O_o


----------



## Molekage (Aug 26, 2006)

don't worry! school is fun! kinda... 

at least you don't need to wear uniforms like the furuba characters


----------



## Sawako (Aug 26, 2006)

That's true. I hate uniforms. I remember when I was in Girl Scouts I really hated wearing the uniform and rebeled by only wearing the vest, which they let me do.


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 26, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> don't worry! school is fun! kinda...
> 
> at least you don't need to wear uniforms like the furuba characters



I go to a private school and have to wear a uniform. >.<


----------



## Molekage (Aug 26, 2006)

^do they look like the furuba ones?


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 26, 2006)

nah; its white shirt with a green skirt. the collar isnt one of those sailor types but its very stiff


----------



## Molekage (Aug 26, 2006)

sounds unfun to wear 

poor aka! you should petition them to get furuba uniforms


----------



## Shai (Aug 26, 2006)

I just had some waffles
And i love making Pancakes it's so fun though last time i accidently put an egg down on a flat surfus and it went Ca SPLAT! and my friends was helping but she got all hyper and almost broke most of my plates o__o and the pancakes where all discombobulatied but it was fun X3


----------



## Molekage (Aug 26, 2006)

i like pancakes too... but i just use bisquick 

i want somma tohru's pancakes. they would be yummy


----------



## Shai (Aug 26, 2006)

I am most seriously disturbed!!!
I just saw on youtube a Puss Caterpillar :'(
I have a weird fear of Moths/Butterflys i know weird but i freeze when i see them and get so scared it's weird cause i don't mind snakes or spiders XD but after seeing that i feel likes it's going to pop up somewhere  (Even though i live no where near there XD)

Oh and um Fruits Basker rocks X3


----------



## Molekage (Aug 26, 2006)

....

eww wu-chan! XD


----------



## Shai (Aug 26, 2006)

XD Lmao sorry


----------



## Sawako (Aug 26, 2006)

I bet that if Tohru had a cat head shaped waffle maker, she would make them for Kyo every day. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 26, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAH. that would be awesome!

ya think tohru might accidentally screw up one day when they are married and make kyo leek something?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 26, 2006)

XD I wouldn't be surprised. She seems to like cooking leek.

Kyo: WTF IS THIS?!?!
Tohru:  OMG I'M SO SORRY KYO DEAREST I TOTALLY FORGOT!!!! @_@


----------



## Molekage (Aug 26, 2006)

poor kyo!

and ru you are funny


----------



## Sawako (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks. ^^

Watch, when Tohru is pregnant all she'll be craving is leek so Kyo will have to keep making it for her.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 26, 2006)

yeah, just like the leek soup ep/chapter


sooooo cute!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 26, 2006)

Aww yeah that was so cute!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 26, 2006)

too bad the anime downplayed that part


----------



## Sawako (Aug 26, 2006)

I know.  It was sweet, but not really that sweet. Totally ruined the KyoxTohru chemistry...


----------



## Molekage (Aug 26, 2006)

but momiji was there and kisa too... so it was alright....


----------



## Sawako (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah, Momiji can make everything better! And so can Kisa I suppose.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 26, 2006)

kisa is kawaii :3

she makes tohru happy


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 26, 2006)

i like kisa in tiger form ^^


----------



## JJ (Aug 26, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> I bet that if Tohru had a cat head shaped waffle maker, she would make them for Kyo every day. XD




I wonder if they have those. I know they have those Mickey Mouse waffle makers.


----------



## Coconut (Aug 26, 2006)

8 more days


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 26, 2006)

do u have a mickey mouse waffle maker? O_o


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 26, 2006)

Coconut said:
			
		

> 8 more days



I can't wait.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 26, 2006)

nice new avy nuri!

i'm sure SOMEONE has made cat waffle irons before


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 26, 2006)

traci did such a good job.  I can't decide between the two.


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 26, 2006)

you new avatar looks really nice, nuriel ^^


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 26, 2006)

thanks.  

I love your new banner.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 26, 2006)

akatsuki waffles ftw! 

maybe i should make massive amounts of furuba avy's for us when the manga is over


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 26, 2006)

We should all make sure we use furuba avi's when it does end.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 26, 2006)

and PIMP IT OUT!!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 26, 2006)

Yep.  Then we can begin our Fruits Basket Fruiting Project.  Wasn't that what we named it?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 27, 2006)

yep! i have a bunch of uploads already, in volume form


----------



## Coconut (Aug 27, 2006)

*LONG LIVE FURUBA*


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 27, 2006)

We'll have to work to keep this thread alive after the manga ends.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 27, 2006)

that will be easy with all out new friends


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 27, 2006)

It nice to see that this thread has grown so much.  For a long time me, you, and ru-chan were the only people who posted here.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks for being around coconut! 

this thread has kind of an fc feel to it :sweat

so nuriel, what will happen if tohru messes up and serve kyo leek?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 27, 2006)

lol, I forgot all about that.  I met another furuba fan mole.  I'll try to convince her to post over here too.  She only follows tokyopops release so far, so she is at vol. 13.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 27, 2006)

FURUBA TO THE MASSES! 

let me know if she needs volumes


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 27, 2006)

I will.  I sent her a message, giving her the link to this thread.  So she could come post with us next time she is online.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 27, 2006)

good job nuriel!


----------



## JJ (Aug 27, 2006)

Waffletime! said:
			
		

> do u have a mickey mouse waffle maker? O_o



No, but they're a neat novelty item.



Nice av Nuriel!

When it does come to an end I'll put on a Kyo/Tohru avatar for the occasion.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 27, 2006)

JediJaina said:
			
		

> Nice av Nuriel!
> 
> When it does come to an end I'll put on a Kyo/Tohru avatar for the occasion.



Thanks.  Traci did a nice job on it.  

I think I'm going to use Momiji for my avi when it ends.


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 27, 2006)

JediJaina said:
			
		

> No, but they're a neat novelty item.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When it does end, will we all still post in this section? 

And I'd feel pretty awkward biting off Mickey Mouse's ear the first thing in the morning.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

@kiba-kun: I agree with you ^_^ Just finished volume 13


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

@nuri:  the links! must need!

spoilers are okay ^_^ i don't mind


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 27, 2006)

You just missed Mole.  

Hopefully he will go back and reread some of these threads.  How long are you going to be around for?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

@nuri: O_O nuuuuuuuuuu!! 

not very long. I'll be kicked off soon.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 27, 2006)

Your brother again?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

@nuri: yeah.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 27, 2006)

lol, didn't you say that the last volume you read was 13?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

@nuri: oops, sorry. I meant 14. -__-''


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 27, 2006)

Don't worry.  We'll get you caught up soon Kizu.


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 27, 2006)

good luck catching up in furuba!! ^^


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 27, 2006)

Once you really get going though, its easy to catch up.  The manga really gets good.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 27, 2006)

i will send a pm yo our friend 

should i just give her the later volumes or all of them?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 27, 2006)

Maybe a few at a time, I'm not sure you can ask her in your message.  Hopefully, she will post in here now.  She is usually online during the daytime so, you might get to see Kizu more than I do.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 27, 2006)

alright! i'll sned her the first three volume then...


----------



## Coconut (Aug 27, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> thanks for being around coconut!
> 
> this thread has kind of an fc feel to it :sweat
> 
> so nuriel, what will happen if tohru messes up and serve kyo leek?



Anything for fellow furuba fans.. and for my beloved Kureno  even if he's Akito's whore  ...


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 27, 2006)

^^Your Kyo/Tohru avi is so pretty.


----------



## Coconut (Aug 27, 2006)

Nuriel said:
			
		

> ^^Your Kyo/Tohru avi is so pretty.



Thanks! Yours is uber fine too 

I was surfing on YouTube and found this awesome pwnsome amv on Tohru x Kyo 
even though like there isn't much of them two together in the anime. This person did really well or maybe its just the music. The song rocks  
Check it out


----------



## Molekage (Aug 27, 2006)

oh yeah. that is. did you make it yourself?


----------



## Coconut (Aug 27, 2006)

My friend colored it, I just fiddled with it just some touch ups


----------



## Molekage (Aug 27, 2006)

OH! so that is the scene from 123? (or whichever the first kiss is?)


----------



## Coconut (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah the first kiss  Isn't it precious lols


----------



## Molekage (Aug 27, 2006)

that was sooooo cute.. then there was a kyo x tohru drought


----------



## Coconut (Aug 27, 2006)

I KNOW, they dont give them enough screen time anymore, but still very happy for Yuki x Machi. My beloved Kureno your day will come T_T. 

What are everyones predictions for 132?


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 27, 2006)

cocunut, ur avatar's so cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^^

i think its gonna be a final banquet for all the sohmas; a goodbye one


----------



## Mojim (Aug 27, 2006)

Ah,so Kyo and Tohru are gonna kiss..eh  I still haven't reach the kissing part yet >_< 

Au-chan,you changed your name?


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 27, 2006)

yea its Waffletime! now ^^ 

the Blendarians inspired me (specially Isaldi Crest and Blizzard Chain); ever since i was apprenticed to ReklessNinja, Ive been hanging out at the Blender a lot >.<


----------



## Mojim (Aug 27, 2006)

^ I know that you've spend a lot in the Blender lately.esca3 told me  You know him right?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> Ah,so Kyo and Tohru are gonna kiss..eh  I still haven't reach the kissing part yet >_<
> 
> Au-chan,you changed your name?



 is that a major spoiler for me??


----------



## Mojim (Aug 27, 2006)

^ Kizu-chan  You read Furuba too?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

@zu-chan (took it from your banner XD): Yes I do. I steal them from my friend who owns the whole series in manga...from tokyopop

 how are you?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 27, 2006)

^ O really!?  Nice one though...lol 

Btw i'm fine .So how far are you in Furuba?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

@zu-chan: yep, I do that all the time to her manga. XD She has over 200 mangas...

I just finished volume 14


----------



## Mojim (Aug 27, 2006)

^ 200 mangas!!!!  So many O__o. Does she read that a lot?

Ah,you much further than me Kizu-chan.I just finished vol 7 
Hemmm about the Kyo x Tohru kissing,I'm not to sure about that tho ^_~


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

@zu-chan:  yes she does. XD She has an entire bookshelf of manga

 if it is, major spoiler for me


----------



## Mojim (Aug 27, 2006)

^ Good for her then.Get her to buy more and then you can read her mangas for free..lol  

Well it's also a spoiler for me as well,but I've always thought that they both are going to kiss sooner or later..hehehe


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

@zu-chan: I do that all the time  since 6th grade

it would've been great if they do. and from what i read in volume 14, what yuki actually sees in tohru is kinda disgusting..


----------



## Mojim (Aug 27, 2006)

^ Lucky you 

Yup it does .What! I wonder why Yuki thinks that way towards Tohru.This,I must read more 

Kizu-chan,so far whos your favourite character in Furuba?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

@zu-chan: haha XD i wont give you spoilers unless you want me to

eh? favorite? I would have to say Kyo or Shigure XD and tohru


----------



## Mojim (Aug 27, 2006)

^ Nah it's ok  I'll read it myself..lol ^_~

I like Tohru the best.She's soooo cute!!  I love her 
Actually I like everyone in Furuba,but Tohru is my number 1 .As for the guys, i like Kyo and Haru.It's very interesting to know when a character has two different personalities


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

@zu-chan: Haru is my 4th favorite after tohru XD  oh yes, i also like ayame and his dynamic entrances


----------



## Mojim (Aug 27, 2006)

^ Then I presume that Kyo is your number 1,isn't it .Oh yes crazy Ayame.I find him very weird and funny (in a stupid way tho ).He cracked me up sometimes with his wacky attitude


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

@zu-chan: haha, wrong one. shigure is XD Me just absolutely love the dog. Kyo is my second, followed by tohru, and then haru, etc. 

especially during the time where yuki finds out that he earns his living by making maid outfits XD that was hilarious


----------



## Mojim (Aug 27, 2006)

^ Oh,so it's Shigure..eh  He's funny too ^_^

Oh yes,that part also freaking hilarious to me .Actually I'm quite surprised that he design clothes for nurses and maids.I thought he design something trendy some sort of fashion clothes 

Both Shigure and Ayame aren't serious with what they were doing,always like to joking around,but both of them respect Hattori


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

@zu-chan: hahaha, now that I think about it, its so funny when yuki sees ayame in a wedding dress XD

same here. XD he'll be so popular with girls like that 

 both Kyo and Yuki are afraid of ayame...and his craziness


----------



## Mojim (Aug 27, 2006)

^ Ayame in a wedding dress = Bride (which is scary  to me)

Ayame likes to do an unexpected things that makes people thinks his crazy...lol  Kyo and Yuki had no problem if they want to beat him tho 

Kizu-chan,what do you think of Hattori?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

@zu-chan: I so agree with that one 

hattori? hm....well, he seems like a loner but I know how he feels...I'd say he's a nice guy but doesn't really show it  you?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 27, 2006)

^ Same as you think,like you said he's a lonely guy especially after he broke up with Kana.He's face always looks serious and had no expression or whatsoever,but inside his really a nice guy with a good heart .
He's also a caring person ^_^.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

@zu-chan: Especially that time when he cared for tohru. he transformed when he caught her XD I went to girly moment there


----------



## Mojim (Aug 27, 2006)

^ Haha...yeah that's very nice of him to do that .Girly moment..eh..lol 

Kizu-chan,your real name is Lily,right?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

@zu-chan: yes, that happens to me sometimes...-___-'''

eh?  how did you figure out?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 27, 2006)

^ Hehehe....That's ok ^_~

I always lurking around in this entire forum .Actually where do you live? Oh before that,you prefer I call you Lily or Kizu?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

@zu-chan: when i do that, it scares me too XD

 another lurker?

well, you can call me what you want to ^_^ there are a few people (actually 1) who calls me by my real name here.

I live in the US, in New York


----------



## Mojim (Aug 27, 2006)

^ I'm a lurker......lol 

Ah,I think I know who's that one person is .Then I'll call you both,change between these two (Kizu and Lily,I hope that's ok tho ).
Oh btw,if you see another Uotani banners like that,well that's my gang .Zu-chan is my nickname for the gang.I use my real name for my username ^^.

Ah,you live in the big Apple ^_^
I live in (look at my location)....or the other side of the planet lol .


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

@zu-chan: XD It's okay, I'll allow it.  I didn't know....

malaysia? that's farrrrr~!  must go see you someday. other side of the planet? lol might travel there too


----------



## Mojim (Aug 27, 2006)

^ Thankies Lily 
You ever heard of Malaysia Lily? Oh me too,If I had the chance to go to the states,I would love to meet you too  (I've never been to the states yet )

To keep on topic: Whos the most annoying person in Furuba to you? Mine would be Hiro (that lilttle brat) and Kagura (violent girl).It's not I don't like them,sometimes they are just annoying,oh and the Prince Yuki girls club etc Mokoto and her gang


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

@zu-chan: yes i have  just want to know what kind of place it is  i would love to meet you one day

hiro, yes. -___- he was so rude to tohru!! Kagura? I find her funny every time she goes chasing after Kyo. Mokoto, she's definitely annoying thinking that tohru stole yuki (she appearantly has the wrong idea...)


----------



## Mojim (Aug 27, 2006)

^ Oh really,that's good to hear  Anyways,Malaysia has hot and warm climate (always hot ^_^),a multi national country,I can say that it's a peace country and nice people (including me...lol ).

Well Lily,I had a great time talking with you tonite and it's a pleasure meeting and knowing ya tonite .Tomorrow i've got class after 1 week long break (still not enough to me >_<) and it's already 5am in the morning here.ZOMG!!!...need to go to sleep @_@.

Please do come here again,ok Lily ^^.We can talk more about Furuba here.I'll see ya soon Lily,until then goodnite and take care  

Oh and yes Kagura kick butt!!!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 27, 2006)

Does anyone know when the next book is coming out in the states?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

@zu-chan: yes, I hope to see you here again soon sensei 

@usa: I dont even know yet...-__-


----------



## Molekage (Aug 27, 2006)

you can try out stop tazmo or manga cult for the chapters, or i can upload 15 and up. i have 16-18 already up if you want


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 27, 2006)

Chibi-Usa said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the next book is coming out in the states?



Volume 15 comes out December 12th.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 27, 2006)

nuri, molekage 

@molekage: um is it okay if you can upload volume 15 for me?


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 27, 2006)

azim, does malaysia border the atlantic ocean?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 27, 2006)

ok kizu! i'll do it when i get home


----------



## Coconut (Aug 28, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> ^ Ayame in a wedding dress = Bride (which is scary  to me)
> 
> Ayame likes to do an unexpected things that makes people thinks his crazy...lol  Kyo and Yuki had no problem if they want to beat him tho
> 
> Kizu-chan,what do you think of Hattori?



Ayame in the wedding dress cracked me up bad, he's so lovable.

                                                                            Just like Kureno


----------



## Mojim (Aug 28, 2006)

Waffletime! said:
			
		

> azim, does malaysia border the atlantic ocean?


Nope au-chan  Malaysia surrounded with two major oceans from the East and West.East is South China Sea (which is the Pacific Ocean area)and the West is the Indian Ocean


----------



## Molekage (Aug 28, 2006)

miza, learn how to surf! 

and i want to see yuki vs kyo in a surfing competition


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 28, 2006)

@molekage: thanks ^_^ 

surfing competition, i would love to see that


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 28, 2006)

molekage do u surf?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't think Kyo would be willing to surf. He's the cat. Cats hate the ocean because of all the water.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 28, 2006)

not really, aka. i want to learn

and ru! are you ok? after the first day? and you too aka?!?!?


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 28, 2006)

In a little more than a week Fruits Basket will end


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 29, 2006)

^^I'm very sad about it.    I'll miss furuba.


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 29, 2006)

Is the next chapter definitely the last one?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 29, 2006)

That seems to be the rumor floating around the web.  I haven't heard an official source say it though.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 29, 2006)

NOT GONNA HAPPEN 

i guess we'll find out in a week


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah.  I'm eager to see it, but I don't want it to be the end.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 29, 2006)

She'll be thrilled.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 29, 2006)

16, 17 and 18 are already up too


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 29, 2006)

You've been busy.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 29, 2006)

i uploaded them for miza 

but everyone is allowed to ask. maybe we need a seperate pimping thread, like for ippo

btw, did you like SR?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 29, 2006)

That's not a bad idea.  

And about SR, I finally got the subtitles to work.  Thanks again for that.  So, I watched the first episode.  And now, I'm going to go back and find that post of yours, and get the next two.    It's cute though.  I think I will like it.  Its hard to tell from the first episode alone.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 29, 2006)

i have to re upload the second one. it got taken down 

i'll do it for you tomorrow, ok?

but if you want i can give you 3 for now. its kind of episodic so you can really jump around early on


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh, okay.  That'll work.  

I saw the manga for sr at the bookstore today.  I think I'll pick it up next time I go shopping.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks again mole.  

More stuff for me to watch tomorrow.


----------



## Shai (Aug 29, 2006)

:'( I feel like i'm missing everything STUPID SCHOOL STUPID HOMEWORK!! i hacn't had a nigt with no homework since i started back! when does the next chapter come out? ^^ :Huggles then poofs away:


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 29, 2006)

@molekage:  thankyou sooo much for uploading!! love ya!!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 29, 2006)

no problem! i have 16-19 up too. so let me know when you want them


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 29, 2006)

@molekage:  you are a fruba god...

is now downloading 15...if my connection stop dying...-__-


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 29, 2006)

Kizu said:
			
		

> @zu-chan: yes, I hope to see you here again soon sensei
> 
> @usa: I dont even know yet...-__-



Right now I need vol 15. I wish she would make them come out in america faster!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 29, 2006)

@chibi usa: Yes, I agree. I can't wait till december!  that's too long...!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 29, 2006)

December! That long! Awww man.I really don't like reading furuba online(But Ironically enough I read every other manga online.) But I don't think I can wait that long...


----------



## Molekage (Aug 29, 2006)

chibi-usa, you can use the DL too if you can't wait


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 29, 2006)

Really?What's the link?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 29, 2006)

@usa: on the previous page, scroll up, and there's a link to it. molekage was so nice to upload it ^_^


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you so very much!!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 29, 2006)

@molekage: 16 and 17!!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 29, 2006)

@molekage:  *gasp* must read allll.......  thanks so much for the links!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 29, 2006)

The program told me that I don't have the software to read that type of file. Do you know where I can convert it at?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 29, 2006)

you have winzip or win rar? winrar is better


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 29, 2006)

Um, I think it told me I cant upload winrar. I DLed it, I just can't open it. I need a file that's not .rar Any ideas?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 29, 2006)

I can't open the program....stupid computer!!  now i cant read it...


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 29, 2006)

See?You were great for finding the files Molekage, but we'll have to find another way.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 29, 2006)

if that doesn't work i guess i can recompact them into zip format


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 29, 2006)

@usa: dont tell me to wait for it to come to the us...i can't wait that long...

@molekage: that works. zip files are not a problem for me


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 29, 2006)

It's free to download?


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 29, 2006)

LOL.I was gone for a while too.Had to set up my next door neighbor's computer. But I downloaded vol15, might as well do the other ones


----------



## Molekage (Aug 29, 2006)

did winrar work then?


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes it did. But on a side note, I gotta stop screwing up.I told a newb they put a thread in the wrong area, because I thought I was in the fanclub area, but I wasn't! I can be such an idiot...


----------



## Molekage (Aug 29, 2006)

*patpat* its ok

i want to give you a rep of encouragement but it says i can't


----------



## Sawako (Aug 29, 2006)

Now I don't want the 5th to come. I've got a test that day. XD Sorry Fruits Basket.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 29, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> *patpat* its ok
> 
> i want to give you a rep of encouragement but it says i can't



Trust me, your words of encouragement are of much more worth that those greenbars under our name


----------



## Molekage (Aug 29, 2006)

hah! ok! fair enough. and don't worry, everyone makes mistakes. i remember my first issue with spoiler tags. i freaked out and DPed  after i spoiled someone @_@

ruuuuuuuu


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 29, 2006)

@molekage: I did that...and got neg repped by several people for that...


----------



## Sawako (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Mu! 

So is there anything new happening in the Furuba world?


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 29, 2006)

LOL. Speaking of spoilers, I think I ruined Furuba for me...


----------



## Molekage (Aug 29, 2006)

same here. wiki is the devil


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 29, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Hi Mu!
> 
> So is there anything new happening in the Furuba world?



You!I went to the KyoXTohru page and read the spoiler! Even though it's Completely my fault and not yours, I have the need to blame someone!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm sorry.  But that's why there's a spoiler tag!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 29, 2006)

i dont think i want any more spoilers...


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 29, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> I'm sorry.  But that's why there's a spoiler tag!



I know! And that's why I feel like a freakin idiot right now, knowing I'm only on book 14!Ah well,maybe I'll forget....Nope,thats not gonna happen.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm sorry. ;___;

I gave you rep as an apology also. And I promise that I won't spoil you anymore!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 29, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> I'm sorry. ;___;
> 
> I gave you rep as an apology also. And I promise that I won't spoil you anymore!



Thanks, but it's not your fault

@Kizu You're so lucky! All pure and Spoiler-free without a care in the world. I envy you...


----------



## Molekage (Aug 29, 2006)

the best way to make up for spoilers is to

ReAD FASTER


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 29, 2006)

@molekage: true...but you know the spoiler buttons, it just makes you wanna click on it.

@usa: not really.  im used to them...although it isn't really a good sign for me either


----------



## Molekage (Aug 29, 2006)

spoilers only suck for me if i don't like them 

kizu, did winrar work for you?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 29, 2006)

@molekage:  lol true

no... it didn't. my computer is causing problems for it so it doesnt open...


----------



## Molekage (Aug 29, 2006)

i'll redo them for you in zip form then


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 29, 2006)

@molekage:  really?! that would be such a big help!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 29, 2006)

but you'd have to wait like an hour, i'm uploading something else for someone... sorry!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 29, 2006)

@molekage: no problem ^_^ i'll pick it up tomorow


----------



## Molekage (Aug 29, 2006)

yosh! want all the volumes i have? 15-19? or just one at a time?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 29, 2006)

Mu's too nice for his own good.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 29, 2006)

really? like tohru?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 29, 2006)

@molekage: either one is fine ^_^


----------



## Sawako (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah Mu, you're like Tohru.  Just like her. Except you're a boy.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 29, 2006)

@yachiru: ....XD I agree


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 29, 2006)

yea ^^ molekage is the nicest/most polite guy i've ever met ^^

the guys who are in my class (some of my best friends) are nice but complete barbarians


----------



## Sawako (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah, the boys in my PE class are barbarians! Not so much in my other classes since I'm in Honors and they don't let barbarians into Honor classes.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 29, 2006)

girls are cooler than boys. all my good friends have been girls 

its cause girls do something that most guys don't do. listen 

awww.... thanks! i'm flattered


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 29, 2006)

I just missed ru-chan.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 29, 2006)

*pokes Nu* Are you on?

Oh, and I found a good link that has 121 on it so for those of you who were missing that, here it is!

here

And Kyo is on the background picture of that website. <3


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 29, 2006)

ru-chan   

I haven't gotten to talk with you in forever.  I'm so happy to catch you online.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

THE FURUBATEERS ARE ON


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 30, 2006)

It has been a while hasn't it?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 30, 2006)

Hell yeah!!

But I'm only on for a few minutes. School makes me tired. *yawn* Especially since it's so boring.

I wonder if Furuba school is more exciting...


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 30, 2006)

It seems like it would be.  Especially with people fighting (kyo and haru), crazy fanclubs, and a rather colorful student council.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

yep!

you know, should we start a new furuba thread for pimping out furuba? since i have a bunch uploaded?

and also, what should i do for kizu? the volume is too big for a zip, but shes having trouble with rar files. any ideas?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, I think you should make a Pimping Project thread! It'll get more people into it!

And did you link Kizu to WinRar? That should work...


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

if you read up it says she has problems with it :\

maybe send her the exe file?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 30, 2006)

I think its a good idea to start a new thread.  Then, we will have to keep both threads active.     I can't let this thread die.  We have been on it for so long.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 30, 2006)

Maybe you can split the volume in half? Like half a volume in one zip and then the other half in another zip?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

great idea ru!

will you guys help me with it once i make a banner ?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah no problem! I can help you keep the thread active when I'm on, which might be a lot less because of school. >< I hate school. I miss summer vacation.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 30, 2006)

I'll help with it too.  We need more furuba fans.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

we'll miss you ru 

but school is coming for me too 

i wonder why the furuba characters are always nochalant about restarting school 

and i'll be back soon. got to start a reaction!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes, especially since Furuba is such an awesome manga.

Okay, I'm tired. I'm getting ready for bed.

Wow, I'm going to bed so early. This is pathetic. XD Sorry for breaking up the Furubateers so early. ><


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 30, 2006)

Bye ru-chan.  I'm glad I got to chat with you for a little bit at least.  

@Mole ~ I am starting the school rumble manga now too.  There are quite a few chapters so, it might take me a bit to catch up.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

yeah, it looks really long. did you get the dls i sent?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

ok! i'll get on getting 2 up soon! sorry :sweat


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 30, 2006)

Its not a big deal.  

I actually like SR from what I have seen so far.  Its a pretty good show.  Do they still make new episodes, or is it complete?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

its ongoing. the manga and anime bother. i don't think its ending anytime soon


----------



## Coconut (Aug 30, 2006)

6 more days


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

by the way, 120 and 121 are up at stop tazmo. i forgot if anyone mentioned this


----------



## Mojim (Aug 30, 2006)

Ola mu-chan


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

oi miza. did you get 19 yet?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 30, 2006)

Yup I've already downloaded it,thanks mu-chan ,but I still haven't read it yet.Next vol is 9 (i'm such a slow reader because now I'm busy with school )

Oh it's 12am here and It's my 49th National Day ~yay~


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

49th national day? whats that?

its ok miza! i forget, do you have all the volumes up to the ones i gave you?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 30, 2006)

^ Ooops I meant my country Independance Day (gosh what happened to me lately @__@)
Oooo I can see those flashy fireworks display through my window,it's very pretty  (and quite noisy too..lol)

Yup I have all of them from vol 1- 19 now  Thanks to you mu-chan ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

awesome! sounds like fun. kinda like july 4th sounds like 

do you have any different favorite characters now?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 30, 2006)

So far I've met Kisa,Hiro,Ritsu and Motoko and her gang.I like Kisa and Hiro,they seem like a cute couple and they still young...lol 

But I find Hiro can be a lil' bit annoying brat 
His 1st appearance was not good at all...he's beeing rude to Tohru!!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

yeah! i wanted to smack that little prick down!!!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 30, 2006)

Btw Mu-chan how old is him?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

hes like in 6th or7th grade... so like 12 or 13


----------



## Mojim (Aug 30, 2006)

^ Oh I see,but one thing I like about him is he's smart and mature  (eventhough he's a brat ) Got to admit that he's much mature than Ayame and Shigure...lol


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

hahaha yeah. though shigure and ayame don't really set the bar too high 

but hiro is too mature. its a little weird


----------



## Mojim (Aug 30, 2006)

^ Yeah I know  If I found a real kid like him acts like Hiro,I'll be shock!! :amazed.....and I don't want to make myself look like a fool when talking to this type of kid.Gotta becareful tho...



I don't want things like that happen to me >_<


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

the key is not getting angry, and using they're inexperience against them. hiro is annoying because he is detailed oriented, and can pick on details. but do the same thing to him and he'll be pwned


----------



## Mojim (Aug 30, 2006)

^ Yup,just don't get angry too quick ^^.Oh yeah,he's a very detail person.Just make sure that we know how to reply it back smartly 

If we use reverse psycology,will it works on him Mu-chan?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

i don't know. he just seems really anti everything

i think ignoring him works best


----------



## Mojim (Aug 30, 2006)

^ Lol....yea just Ignore him  Nice answer Mu-chan 

Mu-chan,are you at ur lab right now?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

most certainly 

thats why responses have been inconsistant :\

poor ru is at school


----------



## Mojim (Aug 30, 2006)

^ Ah,that's why I don't see her around lately 

Mu-chan,Uotani past story is awesome!!  Back then when she was still a gansgter (uummm ano...is that the right word to use?),she's an incredible girl 
She's a totaly badass!!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

yeah, thats why we are part of her gang

but tohru's mom is as badass as uo is


----------



## Mojim (Aug 30, 2006)

^ Long live the Uotani gang!! ...lol ^^

Tohru's mom badass = Uo badass 
I love this pic:


I love that pic of her's (Kyouko),she looks beautiful and awesome


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

for shizzle. just wait until you get to the 90s and get to see her backstory!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 30, 2006)

^ Can't wait to read it 
How about Hanajima mu-chan? She has her own story right?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

yeah, i forget when it happens tho. i think it comes up in the 60s or 70s


----------



## Mojim (Aug 30, 2006)

^ Not to far tho ^_^

About Motoko mu-chan,is she going to get Yuki's attention towards her?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

thats his senpai, right?

you'll see soon enough, some stuff happens when he is student councel prez


----------



## Mojim (Aug 30, 2006)

^ Yup his senpai ^^.
I bet it must be a funny moment =)

Haha..I thought Haru doesnt have a girlfriend,but I was wrong.He used to had one and now his been dumped by his gal *sad* (I know how he feels,I've been through the same situation as him )
To be heartbroken is such a painful from within,I know that I've experienced it before.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

haru and rins story is really interesting. keep reading miza!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 30, 2006)

^ That I really looking forward to read it 

Mu-chan,i'm feeling tired right now.I think i'm off to bed.
Goodnite and take care mu-chan  (tomorrow It's holiday )
I'll see ya later in the morning


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

ok! have fun tomorrow! enjoy it like the furuba characters enjoy their holidays!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 30, 2006)

^ I will mu-chan...I will


----------



## Sawako (Aug 30, 2006)

I love the holidays in Furuba. I want to celebrate it like them!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@yachiru: celebrate it here


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

kizu! i think i'll seperate each volume into two parts... unless you want to give winrar another go


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@molekage: That would be very helpful!  my computer wont be fixed until on sunday cause i'm getting my cousin over to fix it no matter what.

busted computer is not good for reading fruba ^_^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

uploading now! just wait a couple of minutes


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@molekage:  you are so kind!  hope I'm not troubling you too much :sweat


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@molekage: thankyou so much for uploading!  

any fan of fruba is a friend of mine ^_^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

let me know when you are ready for the next batch


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 30, 2006)

Heya.Just got home from school.Watcha talking about?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@molekage: thanks! you're the best ^w^ *is reading it now*

@usa: ah, molekage was nice to upload it in zip file. now i can read it ^_^


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 30, 2006)

That's good. I just used that winrar thingy


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@usa: and i can't use it


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 30, 2006)

Kizu said:
			
		

> @usa: and i can't use it



Well, the only thing that matters is that you got them anyways, right?So cheer up.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@usa: ah, yes, that's right...and its all thanks to molekage!!!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

don't mention it. you know, you have to help fellow fans!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@molekage: XD so kind...

um, could you upload the next ones? i just finished it.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 30, 2006)

Really?I didn't even start yet.I think I'll read it between now and the weekend


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

WHOA. niiiicccceeee

ok!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@molekage: thanks ^_^ 

yes, me fast reader XD

@usa: XD haha, that's cause i cant wait to read it. yes, i'm an anxious person


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@molekage: thankyou so much!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@molekage: woah....how many volumes do you have in total?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

i have all the volumes on my harddrive. i'm more than willing to give you the rest of them


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@molekage: could you please upload them?  im sorry if im asking too much...


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

no no, don't worry about it. it might take a little bit of time though, is that ok?


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 30, 2006)

@Kizu can i get the ones after 15 from you later?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@molekage: ah, i'm so troublesome..>_< 

sure, ^_^ I can wait!

@usa: go ahead. check them in molekage's posts ^_^ there are the links


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

sorry kizu, i'll have to upload later. cross country is starting today and i got to go to a team meeting


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@molekage: okay ^_^ take care and have fun!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 30, 2006)

I'll have to leave soon too.I gotta prepare for bible study, then study for my tests on Friday as well.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@usa: you've got a lot of work on your hands. must be bad for you huh.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, I do. Anyways, see ya later!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 30, 2006)

Kizu, what volume are you on now?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@nuri: nuriii!! 

Just finished volume 16.  Waiting for 17


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 30, 2006)

Good it hear.  Its nice to see you posting so much in this thread.  Isn't it the best?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@nuri: yes! ^_^ Molekage was nice enough to upload the links for me 

and everything is better when you're here!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks 

Mole is the best.  Such a generous person.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@nuri: no problem ^_^

yes he is ^_^ but you're also generous  in any way


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 30, 2006)

lol, I forgot to ask you but, what has been your favorite part of furuba so far.....


----------



## Sawako (Aug 30, 2006)

Nu! 

I'm glad to see that you're progressing in the series quickly, Kizu-chan. ^^ So what do you like best about the series?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 30, 2006)

ru 

I love the new avi.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@yachiru: thanks! ^_^  

hm...can't really say. I like alot of things about the series. The best is the storyline.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 30, 2006)

@Nu: Thanks! Traci-chan made it for me! ^^

Yes, the storyline is the best. <3 It's what dragged me into it. XD And only a few more days until the next chapter comes out. Do you think you can catch up by the 5th, Kizu? XD Because if you don't, all you'll see if spoiler tags for the next few days.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 30, 2006)

lol, that's true.  I can't wait until the 5th.  Are we sure it is the last chapter?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@yachiru:  i..i'll try my best to catch up quickly! :sweat


----------



## Sawako (Aug 30, 2006)

@Kizu: I'm just kidding.  You don't have to catch up now. Just take your time and enjoy the series.

@Nu: I don't know if it's confirmed. I've heard that these chapters are the last chapter*s*, but I don't know if it's the last.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@yachiru:  I've fallen for that trick...how silly of me

yesh, I will do that  i'm love with the series right now. seriously. ^_^


----------



## Sawako (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't want you to rush over the series and forget things easily. That's what happened with me and One Piece. I'm having trouble remembering stuff that happened since I caught up too quickly.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@yachiru:  i think I already forgot some....

i need to go now. ^_^ take care of yourselves nuri and yachi ^_^


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 30, 2006)

Bye Kizu.  

I really think a manga series is better enjoyed by taking your time.  So, don't hurry.  Anime on the other hand, you can watch quickly and I don't think it makes much of a difference.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 30, 2006)

*patpat* That's okay. If you have questions, some to me, Nu, or Mu (Molekage, incase you didn't know who I was referring to) and we'll answer you. ^^ Hopefully. XD We're the ones you come to for Furuba-related questions. XD

And alright, see you later!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 30, 2006)

@yachi: thank you! ^_^ ah, its nice to meet fruba experts  see you!

@nuri: the anime was so short! D: but it was so sad...yes, i prefer the manga more. bai nuri ^_^


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 30, 2006)

We are the boards self-proclaimed furuba experts aren't we?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes. But everyone seems to agree. *nods* Like I read a post where Aka-Aka was telling someone to ask me or Mu (and I think you too, can't remember) for anything Furuba related, and neither you, me, or Mu had posted in there yet. So other people agree.

We know lots about Furuba!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 30, 2006)

That's because furuba is the best.  

I have been following it for quite a while now.  I will be sad when it is over.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 30, 2006)

I know, I'll miss it when it ends. 

And I've gotta go. Bye, Nu! It was nice talking with you even if it was just for a bit.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 30, 2006)

See ya ru-chan.  It was nice catching you for a little bit.


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 30, 2006)

good evening!!!!!srry i havent been postin here lately; ive been in the blender >.<
and spanish hokage liked the sig u made me, molekage, specially waffle tobi ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 30, 2006)

why thank you dear au-chan!

how was school today?

and we are going to start the furuba fruiting project soon, though we might need to work on the name


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 31, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> *pokes Nu* Are you on?
> 
> Oh, and I found a good link that has 121 on it so for those of you who were missing that, here it is!
> 
> ...




THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 I missed that entire Kyo confronting Tohru about her mother and Akito/Tohru thing. It was a bigger impact when I read the chapter intead of a summary 

*Positive reps you*

Ny the way, I read in a TIME interview with Natsuki Takaya that she plans on ending it this year...BUY she will be writing new material!!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

It looks like I've missed a lot of people here


----------



## Coconut (Aug 31, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> It looks like I've missed a lot of people here



That's an awesome siggy


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

*there's someone here *

Ola coconut ,oh and thanks..hehe ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

hey miza 

did you get any further?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

Oi mu-chan 

Yup.Just finished reading vol 9.Today (tecnically here it's already yesterday ^^) I'm too busy enjoying my holiday with my friends....and I don't have the time to spend with my Pc...lol  I only end up just reading one vol


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

why are you online then? go! have fun!

or is it too late at night?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

^ It's 12am right here now mu-chan >_< Tomorrow got class *damn* .


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

awww, that was a short holiday 

how come anime characters seem to get really long ones? like in furuba they can go to hot springs and stuff.

and do you know if bleach has been worth reading recently?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

^ Yes it was...what to do it's just one day >_<

I know.It's so unfair.They all got to do what they want just simple as that.Wish I was in their world....lol 

Eh...why'd u ask mu-chan? But I don't read the manga,just the anime .I do took a sneak peak at it (like just one page,and then that just it.It's all because of my impatient attitude).Now I've stop doing that for quite a while.So, yea I do know a little about it (but just after the SS arc,not too much tho ^_^)


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

oh, ok. i stopped reading it recently because i don't like the series too much to begin with, and there has been a lot of orihime x ichi recently and i'm very much in favor of rukia x ichigo

are ossen's that popular in japan? are they popular in malaysia?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

^ Oh I see.But what I heard from my friends,the series right now are getting pretty sad and emotional  (I just can't wait for it to be animated)
I don't mind whether it's Ori x Ichi OR Rukia x Ichi,I like them both.It's weird tho,i'm ok with it O_o...lol.

Uuumm mu-chan waht are ossen's?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

hello fruba experts


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

those hot springs they are always going to


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Lily: ZOMG....Lily-chan!!  I haven't talk to you for a long time (it's long to me tho).So,how are you?

@Molekage: Oh,it's a hot springs  In Japan i think it's popular,but in Malaysia I don't think so.I myself never been to a hot springs before


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@azim: XD Me neither.  so good to see you again. I'm fine, just a little cold,  but okay. ^_^ you?


----------



## JJ (Aug 31, 2006)

If anyone finds chapter 127 please pm me. I'm still hoping it'll be out somewhere soon (translated).

Sorry haven't posted here in a while. Had other things on my mind.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Lily: Yes it's so good to see u again  I'm doing fine as always.
So did you get the latest vol that Molekage-san uploaded for you?

@Ju-chan: Ola ju-chan


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@azim: you changed your avy  nice rukia avy ^_^

yes I did.  loved it. Must read more


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Lily: Yup and the sig too  and thanks Lily-chan 
Good to hear,but I still too far from you I think.I just finished reading vol 9 .It's really getting good for me


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@azim: your welcome ^_^

lol , yeah, you're still far from me.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

jo-chan, i got nothing for you 

and kizu-chan, i'll work on getting those volumes up for you


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Lily: Which vol are u at now Lily?

Btw where is Mole-san? 

EDIT= nEVER MIND,he's above me...lol


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@azim: At volume 17 I think


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Lily: Oh,that's really far from me alright...lol 

You guys,when the 1st time Ritsu appearance in the series,you guys actually believed that he's a 'girl' in the first palce? I know I did >_<

@Mole: Mu-chan,are u at ur lab right now?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

yar. reading a quantum mechanics textbook

and yes. ritsu was convincing.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@azim: D: I wish we didn't live that far...so I could see you  and your drawings 

Yes, well, I did. I was shocked when I found out he was a guy who cross dressed


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Mole: Yup I was right ^_^.The book that you reading right now,is it fun to you? Just curious...lol =)
Oh yes,VERY convincing :amazed 

@Lily: Me either Lily XD,but I've become quite lazy to draw anything lately.I don't have the mood 
I was very SHOCKED also,and stop reading for a bit.Cuz I was so confused @___@


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@azim: nuuuuuuuu! I wanted to see more.... your art amazes me so much... I just wanna steal your drawings and run XD

XD haha, well ritsu crossdresses to calms his nerves...I wonder how that happened?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Kizu: LOL.....
Thanks Lily I appreciate it so much.I will get back to drawing when I have the mood..hehe.Do you know that Molekage-san is also a really good artist too?

He's the one that decide to wear it himself,I think.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@azim: O: hurry up and get in the mood to draw soon! I can't wait to see them!

 I didn't know! I want to see...!!! 

O: normally, guys wouldnt wear it unless forced to. ritsu is brave! 

@molekage: *gasp* thankyouuuuuu~!!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Lily: Lol..ok,I'll try ^^

Click the links on his sig.He's very creative to change a character into a different person (the outfit and more stuffs).I know I can't do that (still practicing).I must a have a reference whenever I want to draw,anykind of reference that I can find near me ^^

Yup he really has the guts to wear it and he's very confident of himself!! 

@Mole: I know,gender issues @__@...lol


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

pshaw miza, you are still better than i am 

yuki has guts too @_@


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Mole: Nah...mu-chan we all are the same and have our own speciality (U,me and Kizu).Do you know that Kizu is REALLY good at MS paint art? She's really good at it or should I say an expert.All her arts are soo kawaii! 

Yup he does ^^.How about his brother,crazy Ayame?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

yeah... ayame... is... yeah.... @_@

oh, kizu-chan, i wanna see


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@azim: D: er...im not that good with paint ^_^

D: omg, I even find that hard to do. Changing clothes and characters

@molekage: yay!   thanks!

O: I haven't drawn in paint for a while though ^_^''' you can check the threads that I have started. It's there.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Mole: Lol...hehe 

@Lily: So have you seen it? Lily-chan,Molekage-san wants to see yours 

Actually what's with Furuba male characters wearing woman clothes? Now there are 3 of them so far.Is there more coming up??
I find it funny and a bit weird @__@


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

kizu, i'm working on uploading 18 for you


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@azim: his drawings are amazing!!! O:  maybe I'll do one later in the afternoon. 

maybe they think crossdressing is fun 

@molekage: sure ^_^ thanks so much!! 

and now I gotta go. See you guys later and take care!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

bye kizu! let me know when you are on next so i can give you 18

its just us now miza. still just chilling?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@molekage: i'll be back in several hours so just post it when you're done uploading and I'll come back and check ^_^

ja ne


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Lily: Yeah maybe they think it's funny...lol ^^.When they wear it,they really look like a girl and sometimes much pretier than real girls...lol 

Aww shucks! Ok then Lily-chan,I'll see ya later  

@Mole: So mu-chan,is there going to be another character likes to wear girls clothes after this?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

i don't think so. most of the characters are already established by where you are  i think...


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

^ That's good to hear..lol  

Off topic: Mu-chan,this 'ne' word it's been bugging me for quite sometime.What does it mean actually?

On topic: Is Ritsu still school? and you know how old is he? He looks like a bit older than Tohru,I think


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

ritsu is a college student

i use "ne" as a confirmation question. so like... "yuki is a guy, ne?"

there might be some surprises coming your way though... especially around the 100s


----------



## JJ (Aug 31, 2006)

Kizu said:
			
		

> maybe they think crossdressing is fun




Yeah they do look good wearing women's clothing though.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Mole: Oh I see ^^

It's something like a phrase of a sentence or something like that.Now I understand 
TQ mu-chan ^^

Oooo I like surprises  I wonder what could it be 

Oh yea,now that I remember,he wants to be like Ayame.That's why he does looks like him,with the long hair


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

yuki like ayame??? 

i hope just in good stuff behind the weirdness


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

^ No mu-chan,I meant Ritsu he wants to be like Ayame .You know,with the long hair and stuffs ^^.
Is Ayame a good example for him to follow?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

er... yes, actually. ritsu is too unsure of himself, and apologizes too much. ayame is brash and bold and totally unapologetic


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

^ With that beeing said,It clears to me now.Yeah Ayame is a good example to Ritsu >.>
Wish that it's a different person tho....lol ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

you know who is a good example for all the sohmas? tohru


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

^ Yea Tohru is of course a good one,but I wanted a guy.Someone that's looks tough ^^,to boost his confidence and someone that's serious.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

kyo then. kyo is the most confident serious male character


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

^ Heemm...Kyo is a good choice I think.
If only Kyo and him are close,there might be a chance that he will pick Kyo tho 

*yawn*
Mu-chan,I think I hafta go to bed right now.Getting sleepy...lol .Well,goodnite and take care mu-chan .
I'll see ya later ^^
Bye =)


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 31, 2006)

Heya guys!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

yo usa. how was school today?

6 more days!!

did you want .zip files usa?


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 31, 2006)

School was okay. We have a 2 hour delay in the morning because of Hurricane Erneston!YAY! oh, sure you can give me those files


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

which ones do you need? i have 15 - 18 in zip format.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 31, 2006)

The 16-18 volumes


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 31, 2006)

I only got the first two, but I'll have to get the rest later cause I gotta go. See ya Mo-chan!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 31, 2006)

I guess I won't have to leave after all. Bible study got cancled. Man, I'm loving this hurricane!!But I could be cut off at any time because of it.Just a heads up if I don't answer you.


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 31, 2006)

HI EVERYONE!!! How many more days til the next chapter?


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 31, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> oh, ok. i stopped reading it recently because i don't like the series too much to begin with, and there has been a lot of orihime x ichi recently and i'm very much in favor of rukia x ichigo
> 
> are ossen's that popular in japan? are they popular in malaysia?



well they're certainly been a turn of events. 

and i like ichigoxorhime and rukiaxrenji better


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 31, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> girls are cooler than boys. all my good friends have been girls
> 
> its cause girls do something that most guys don't do. listen
> 
> awww.... thanks! i'm flattered



i keep bringing up old converstaions but i havent been posting much.  

and i like hanging out with guys more.  girls can be kinda boring to talk to sometimes. but guys are nvr serious  the two friends who are girls that i have kinda are more p.e./basketball/football and stuff


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

is anyone still here?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Five more days until the next Furuba chapter! It comes out the day after Labor Day. And according to my science teacher, I have a test on the fifth, but I don't have science that day. o_o

edit: Hi Kizu!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

Yachiiiii~!   how are youuu?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Lily: I'm still here Lily  

@Ru-chan: I missed u ru-chan .Now that you've started school,you must been very busy right? I hope everything went well at your school 

Lily-chan,Ru-chan.I hafta go for like 15 minutes,I wanna eat breakfast (it's mornin' here).Be back in a jiffy ^^


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Kizu! Azim!  for both of you!

@Azim, yeah, I've been kind of busy with school even though it's only my first week. ^^ And have fun eating breakfast! You should eat Kyo-shaped waffles! Like cat-shaped. Not human!Kyo. 

Wait, so that means it's September for you already, right? Strange. XD


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@azim: zuuuu-channnnn!!  I missed you...

 noooo! okay...hurry up and come back! 

@yachi: I needed that. thanks!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

You're welcome! 

So how far are you in Fruits Basket, Kizu-chan? I've never known how far you were. ><


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@yachi: up to 18!   how many are there currently?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh you're almost caught up!  There are enough chapters for a volume 22 (although those chapters haven't been made into a volume yet), so you only have a bit to go!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@yachi: yay!! I'm catching up!!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Pretty soon you'll be waiting impatiently for the next chapter with us! Just wait for Mu to come on so he can upload more chapters for you.

Or I might be able to. o_o We'll see if I can find my disc. XD You'd need volume 19+, right?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@yachi:  I think I will 

 you're soo nice yachi!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Okay, let me just find my disc of Fruits Basket chapters and then I'll start.

I have like a million discs with anime and manga, so this may take a few minutes...


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@yachiru: no problem ^_^ 

where did azim-chan gooooo??!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

I guess Azim is taking longer than 15 minutes for breakfast!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@yachi: how long does it take you to eat breakfast?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

Ru-chan said:
			
		

> @Azim, yeah, I've been kind of busy with school even though it's only my first week. ^^ And have fun eating breakfast! You should eat Kyo-shaped waffles! Like cat-shaped. Not human!Kyo.


1st week of school is always busy 
Speaking about waffles,it reminds me of au-chan (aka waffletime) sig an avy...lol 



> Wait, so that means it's September for you already, right? Strange. XD


Yup.That's why I said I live at the other side of the planet 

@Lily: Have you started school already Lily?

EDIT=Sorry for the lateness guys


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@azim: I missed youuu~ 

nope, school starts next week for me ^_^


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Lily: Lol... Me to 

Oh next week...eh.Still got plenty of time then ^^

@Ru-chan: Here's for Ru-chan as well **


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

XD Thanks Azim! 

You guys are lucky that you don't start school until next week!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@azim: yay!  we have something in common!

@yachi: yachiii~ when do you start school??


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@yachi: aw man, that sucks!! here, have a hug! 

thank youuu~!

sure, why not? ^_^


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Ru-chan: I have up to vol 19 right now and chapter 113 is the last one I have.
So if I want to get after 114+,where can I get it from? You think mu-chan has it?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh, you have past volume 19? Ill be uploading that next, so just wait, okay? Or Mu probably has it too. ^^

My internet is evil and is uploading slowly, so it might be a while. ><


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@yachi: no problem ^_^

I was reading volume 18... I felt like I was about to cry or something...stupid akito....


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Ru-chan: Yup I already have it,but still haven't reach that part yet  Only read up til vol 9.I've been so slow lately,i'm busy with other things 

That sucks to hear ru-chan 

Btw guys,I only have like 1 hour to hang out here.After that I've got to go somewhere else >_<


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't worry, Azim! Take your time! And that sucks to hear that you only have an hour to hang out. Hopefully I can get volume 20 up by then! *kicks slow itnernet*

And Kizu, if you think that volume is sad, wait until you get to volume 21. ;_;

edit: Volume 19 uploaded! Going to up volume 20! [Your-Mom] School Rumble 2nd - Episode 22


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Lily: I wonder how bad can Akito be? O_O Is he really that bad?

@Ru-chan: It's ok ru-chan.If by the time I've already left,and you've finished uploding it,I can ask you again when I get online back ne


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@azim: O: no spoilers for you!

you dont wanna know...>_<

@yachi: thanks for uploading yachi!!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Lily: Ooops almost forgot there >_< Thanks for reminding me Lily  
Is just that,why everyone must obey him eventho some of them are much older than him...aargh!! that guy sure has an evil aura around him >_<
This I must figure it out myself ^^

Who's this lady,I just want some confirmation:

*Spoiler*: __ 




She's Yuki's mother,right?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@azim: O: noooo!! akito is a....*silence* ....i wont tell you ^_^

that's yuki's mom


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 31, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> @Lily: Ooops almost forgot there >_< Thanks for reminding me Lily
> Is just that,why everyone must obey him eventho some of them are much older than him...aargh!! that guy sure has an evil aura around him >_<
> This I must figure it out myself ^^
> 
> ...



Yeah, but she has a bad relationship with Ayame and uses Yuki to get money and a higher status in the Souma family.

Don't click unless you read chapter 98 or the ending of the Souma family trip to the summer house (Not the lake house in the anime, there's more Souma cuteness here )

*Spoiler*: __ 



Akito is a girl and the God of the Zodiac.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Lily: O ok *silence* 

*Then back to normal*
So she is Yuki's mom,I see. ^^


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's Yuki's mommy. I can't remember.

I do know that I hate Yuki's mommy. She's a meanie.

And oh yeah Azim, you haven't reached that part about Akito. I forgot that you've only read up to volume 9. >< I got confused since I was uploading volume 20 for you. XD


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

I was gone to dinner! sorry...:sweat

@yachi: yes....me dislike her. -__-

is that volume 20 for me? 

@azim: yes she is  but she's so strict!!! >_<


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, that's volume 20 for you and Azim!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@yachi: arigatou!!!!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

whats going on?

kizu-chan did you get 18?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:
			
		

> Yeah, but she has a bad relationship with Ayame and uses Yuki to get money and a higher status in the Souma family.


O what a surprise.Her mom is selfish I think.


@Ru-chan: It's ok and Thankies Ru-chan 

@Lily: Yup,her expression is enough to tell that she's strict and serious lady...lol


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@azim: D: i would hate having her as my mom

@molekage: yes!!  thankyou for the rep tooo!!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Lliy: yea me too Lily-chan >_<.

@Mole: Oi mu-chan


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@azim: lol  she would give me nightmares


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

ahhh whats going onnnn? what are you guys talking about 

looks like ru-chan is helping with the uploads?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@molekage: talking about yuki's mom XD

yes! ^_^ Im reading 20 right now ^_^


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Lily: Oh yes,scary one  lol.

@Mole: We were talking about Yuki's mom mu-chan


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Sorry I disappeared again. ><

And hi, Mu!  And yeah, I got bored since I have no homework so I was uploading the volumes.

Here's 21: [Your-Mom] School Rumble 2nd - Episode 22

I'll let you do 22, Mu.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

good for ru! but where'd she go? EDIT: HEY RU!!!!

you are almost caught up kizu-chan!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Yay for Kizu-chan being almost caught up!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

ru, i'd like to do 20, but.... i don't have the 122


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh the one I just uploaded has 122 in it! 

I don't have 127 though. It's the only one I'm missing. Do you have it?


----------



## JJ (Aug 31, 2006)

You need 122? Does it matter who translated it?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

yay!  catching up!!

@yachi: thanks again!!! 

@molekage: yay!  thanks to you too!!

@azim: I would run away from her if she was my mom. D:


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Ru: Ooo TQ again Ru-chan 

Looks like I will not go anywhere at the moment(earlier I said that I can only hang out for 1 hour),it got canceled 


Uuumm you guys,is Rin Shigure girlfriend??


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@azim: no no, she belongs to haru


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

@miza: hell. no. 

wow, ru-chan is too awesome. i want to be that cool


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

How am I awesome? 

And I'm uploading Volume 22 -chapter 127. ><


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Lily: What!! Haru's girlfriend!! 

@Mole: Why mu,u don't like her?
Mu,you're always an awesome dude to me!! always!! 

In fact we all do!!!  *group hug*


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

rins cool... but with shigure???? 

and ru, you are totally awesome!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@molekage: nooo! never! she shall not be with shigure...T_T

@azim: *nods* yes yes


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, Rin is with Haru, even though she's older than him. 

And we're all awesome. GROUP HUG! 

There needs to be a group hug emoticon!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@yachi: am i included...?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Of course, Kizu-chan!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

kizu, course you are! i have determined that you are cool.

kizu chan needs a banner. who will make her one?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

But what would Kizu-chan's name be? We have a Ku-chan AND a Zu-chan!

Or should we just drop the u-chan thing since there's too many people now?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

Mu said:
			
		

> rins cool... but with shigure????


You mean this pic that makes you go ""


@Ru: Ru-chan is right,we need emoticons of group hug 

@Lily: Of course Lily


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh, that picture.  I still don't completely get what's going on there. XD

And Yuki with the hat!!! GRR!!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

@miza: yeah. preeeetty much

@ru: NEVAR!!!!  miza keeps calling kizu chan lily, so lu-chan?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@yachi:  thankyou so much yachi!! ^_^

@molekage: I'm so touched!! 

XD that's cause lily is my real name. Lu-chan works! I love it! 

@azim: D: dont show the unforgivable!!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

kizu-chan, do you want a uotoni gang userbar? if so, what color?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Oh, that picture.  I still don't completely get what's going on there. XD
> 
> And Yuki with the hat!!! GRR!!


Me either >_< That's why I thought they were lovers becuz of that pic 

Is there something that I should know about Yuki's hat? I was surprised that kid was him tho! :amazed So that means he had known Tohru for a long time ago,but he couldn't remember,right?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

read on, good miza! read on

tohru has more connections to the sohma family than you think!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@molekage: sure! ^_^ um...any color that looks good I guess ^_^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

perhaps... pink? your theme is very pink


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh yeah Azim, the hat is important!

And Lu-chan works! Kizu-chan is Lu-chan from now on!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@molekage: okay ^_^  that works!

@yachi: D: whose hat does it belong to? kyo?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh ok u guys  

Pink is a good color for Lily or orange??


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

yeah, the hat was originally kyo's, got passed to yuki, and ended up with tohru.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@azim:  any would be good 

@mu: yay!!! 

O: i wonder if tohru knows


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> yeah, the hat was originally kyo's, got passed to yuki, and ended up with tohru.


Ah I see now ^_^


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Shh Mu, you just spoiled it for Azim, who I'm going to start calling Zu now because of the nicknames.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

oh ru, its not that big of a deal is it???

sorry miza!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@ru:  another spoiler????


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Ru: Never mind about that Ru,it's ok.I really wanted to know it actually 
You can call me anything azim,zu,miza or whatever it's a-ok for me 

EDIT=You guys Furuba thread almost reach to 4k post!! ZOMG


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

i think i hit my breaking point...in chapter 122....


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Lu: What do you mean Lu-chan?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

for kizu-chan!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@azim: ...no spoilers for you!! 

@molekage:  thankyouuuu so muccch!!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Mu: That looks great!  Good job mu  Looks perfect for Lu 

@Lu: Oh it's must be sad moment there 

Can someone remind me back,how did Kyo's mom died? I can't remember tho >_<


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 31, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> @Lu: What do you mean Lu-chan?




Let's just say that KyoxTohru fans everywhere were more happy than the people who thought the 200-201 Titles for Naruto were real


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

kyo's mom's death... is... messy 

and kizu-chan, read 129 and everything will be all better! just check ru-chan's card i made her


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh yes, the 120s are so sad!!

And here's the latest volume minus 127! [Your-Mom] School Rumble 2nd - Episode 22


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:
			
		

> Let's just say that KyoxTohru fans everywhere were more happy than the people who thought the 200-201 Titles for Naruto were real


Lol....yea just pretend it was like that eh ^^ Good one NobleByakuya 

@Mu: Messy?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@byukuya: hit my point right there! 

@zu: It is sad....

@mu:  i-i will....


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

@miza: remember how some parents take their kids transformations well? kyo's mom was definately not like that. suicide


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Stop spoiling Zu, Mu! XP


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

but.... but... he asked about it! sorry ru... are you FURIOUS?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

@Mu: Ah yes,now I remember.Is just that Kyo's mom I always keep forgetting about her tho >.<.The others I don't 

Oh I really hate his father!!!  What's with him calling his son "it"!!! I HATE HIM when I read about him where he met Kazuma 

@Ru: It's ok Ru...really.That's not a big spoiler for me...wait I think i've passed that part already,it's just that I don't remember her ^^


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

I dont understand...how did some of the members get freed from the curse? It's kinda confusing..


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

your guess is as good as mine! me, jo, aka, nu, ru, neko... have spent a lot of time figuring that out! but we should spoiler tag this part


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, I'm furious. RAWR. 

And Lu, we have NO idea.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@mu: i've let out another spoiler....that was stupid of me...-__-''

O:
maybe they broke because of tohru??


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

miza seems not to anal about spoilers...

please forgive me oh great ru-chan!!


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm too lazy to post my theory.  

I have a literature test tomorrow.  Thinking about the next Furuba chapter makes me feel motivated. ^^


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

We really don't know. We have theories but we have no idea.

And Zu, ignore Lu's spoiler!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

@ru: I'm soowwwyyy


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 31, 2006)

lol
and yachiru, really random question, but what u learning in math?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm in Pre-Calculus right now. Why?


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 31, 2006)

cuz ur the closest to my age on the forums....

^^ 

im learning geometry, and i learned alegebra 1 last yr....am i far behind?

and what's harder pre-calculus or alegebra 2?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

miza, do you feel old around this younguns?

pre-cal is RETARDED. its algebra II with wings

yay! furuba ftw!!


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 31, 2006)

so its harder than alegebra 2?

lol molekage, yachiru and i are only 5-6 yrs younger than u  big deal now, but later, it wont seem that much i guess


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, Pre-Calc is harder. ^^


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 31, 2006)

what did u learn in 7th and 8th then?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 31, 2006)

Algebra is easy...XD

and now i gotta go. Thanks for everything everyone ^_^  sorry for the spoilers...-__-'''

take care!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

i'm a geezer! 

you're in 8th? you are fine, more advanced than most aka. ru, i must say however, was even further than me and i go to the best math and science university on the planet 

bye kizu-chan!


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> miza seems not to anal about spoilers...
> 
> please forgive me oh great ru-chan!!


I'm getting used to it sometimes mu ^^.
O well,when i've reach that part It will be a surprsie to me again,cuz sometimes my memory sucks...lol  
Spoiler or not,I don't think i'll remembered about it,because after that I just ignore it 

@Lu: It's ok Lu ^^

@Ru: 





> I'm in Pre-Calculus right now. Why?


Ooo calculus ^_^


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 31, 2006)

bye lu-chan!!!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

Bye Lu!

In 7th grade I took Geometry and 8th I took Algebra 2. I'm advanced in math.


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 31, 2006)

what's trignometry molekage?  there's a chapter of it in my geometry book

@ru- so i'm basically a grade behind u...my math teacher says we should be taking alegebra 2 when we get into high school.......so i guess then there's pre-calculus, then calculus, and then?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

trig deals with the trig functions, namely sine, cosine, and tangent. EXTREMELY useful. it makes quantam mechanics work.

and aka did you see how cool ru is? she uploaded a buncha chapters!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

And then Statistics. And I have no idea what's after that. Some random hard math stuff I guess.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 31, 2006)

mu said:
			
		

> miza, do you feel old around this younguns?


Old?? Who me?  A bit mu...a bit 

@Ru & Au: Those topics are easy if you keep practicing.Algebra,calculus,trigo my fav. ^^

@Lu: No!!!!
Oh well,see ya later Lu


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 31, 2006)

yea  ru's really cool (downloading it). i wanna be as good at math as her 

i'm totally clueless about downloading >.<

aaaaaaaa gtg literature test


----------



## Molekage (Aug 31, 2006)

screw stats, take multivar calc. its really cool. you get to learn about vectors, derivatives in three space, double integrals...

sorry miza! are you FURIOUS at me too?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 1, 2006)

@_@ I need to talk to my conselor (I know I didn't spell that right. o_o) and see if I have to take anymore math classes. XD I think I get high school credit from the ones I took in middle school but I'm not sure. I don't like math anymore.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 1, 2006)

Mu said:
			
		

> you're in 8th? you are fine, more advanced than most aka. ru, i must say however, was even further than me and i go to the best math and science university on the planet


That's why you're a genius.Your'e a math whiz!! 

Eh..mad!? Of course not mu


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

hehe, thanks miza 

oh no! ru's love for math is already killed? hang on ru! calc is cool!

and... i love furuba XD

and BYE AKA! good luck! Godspeed!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, Pre-Calc is no fun so far. 

And I'm going to go to bed. I'm always so tired in the day, I think I need to go to bed earlier. Good night!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

bye ru-chan! 

aw... and traci-nee just signed on!

count hiros!


----------



## Mojim (Sep 1, 2006)

Speaking about maths,i'm getting dizzy...@__@ lol 
Well I only like those 3 topics (calculus,algebra,trigo) and a lil' bit others ^^

@Ru: but Ru,maths it's very important ya know.You can't give up that easily ne!

EDIT=Oh ok Ru-chan,sleep tight and good nite


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

miza, its just you and me again!

got any furuba questions?


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 1, 2006)

Why is everyone talking about math?

Anyways, MORE LISTS!!

This one is about everyone's (Including Souma and Tohru+friends) childhood/parents! Why? Because it's 2:21 in the morning and I'm waiting for Azumanga Daioh 22 part 3 to load!: Just in case, I'll put them in the spoiler thingie:

For real details, read the manga.

Tohru

*Spoiler*: __ 



YAY! A good one! Tohru is the child of Honda Kyoko and Katsuya. Kyoko and Katsy (My nickname for him ) fell in love when Kyoko was in middle school and there was only an 8/9 year differance. Tohru was brought up with love and affection, but Katsy died when she was 3, leaving Kyoko utterly devastated. After the incident, Kyoko was very depressed and forgot about Tohru, but instantly remembered her and cared a lot about  her. Unfourtunatley, right before the story begins, Kyoko dies in a car accident, leaving Tohru an orphan. 




Kyo

*Spoiler*: __ 



Born as the Cat Spirit, Kyo faced a tough childhood. When his mother first saw his true form, she  was very disgusted but tried to live life normally with her son by masking her true feelings with "Motherly Love". She later commits suicide and Kyo's father blames Kyo for it. He is later adapted by Kazuma and loves him like a father, but Kyo believes he is a burden to him. They still have a good relationship though while Kyo did confront his father, it got rather messy.




Yuki/Ayame (NOTE: I'm not including Yuki's school life, the whole thing pretty much explains itself)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Born as the Rat Spirit, Yuki's mother tried to control him while she was unsucessful with Ayame. Ayame was his own self, while Yuki was forced to do his mother's bidding. This meant staying with young Akito and being torrmented by him in every way. Yuki's relationship to Ayame is now a lot better and more brotherly, but his relationship to his mom left off as undetermined but most likely deflected.




Akito

*Spoiler*: __ 



Daughter of Souma Akira and Ren, Akito was the head of the family once Akira died. Akira was born with a disease that would kill him at a young age, but the Souma's needed an heir. He felt that Ren could understand him and quickly married her, changing her status from maid to wife of the Zodiac God. When Akito was born, Ren didn't like the fact that she had the attention of everyone and wanted Akito to be raised as a boy. The two made a bet many years later after Akira died: If all the Jyuunshi go to Akito; Ren goes. If they leave; Ren wins and Akito leaves the Soumas forever. Making Akito act violently twords the Jyuunshi. However, Akito fell in love with Shigure, but slept with Kureno, making Shigure sleep with Ren (Insert Jerry Springer Action here). She is now comfratrable with most of the Jyuunshi and Ren's fate is undecided.




Rin (Isuzu)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Born as the Horse Spirit, you'd expect Rin to hae a pretty sucky life, but her parents treated her with a lot of affection. However, when Rin asked why she was treated to kindly while the other 12 were sad, her parents went beserk making it clear that it was all an act for Rin. At the same time Rin suffered from stomach ulcers and fainted a lot, leaving her in the hospital. It was there  in the hospital in front of Haru and Kazuma that her parents disowned her. Haru went all crazy and wanted them to apolojize to Rin, but they walked away. At that point, it was chosen that Rin was to stay with Kagura's family but never felt at home. Haru would often take her places and they both gradually fell in love. Unfourtunatley, Akito found out and forced Rin to break up with Haru for his own sake. She is now happy with Haru and away from the Main House and living with Kazuma.




Hiro/Kisa

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hiro and Kisa are possibly the only Jyuunshi who have good chilhoods. Hiro was the Sheep, Kisa the Tiger. Their mothers didn't seem afraid of them at all. In fact, Hiro's mother actually said "I like the sheep of the Zodiac!". Kisa's mother was over-protective of her though. Hiro is an older brother now and Kisa lives a normal life with more confidence in school, where she was teased a lot.




Kagura

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kagura seems to have a normal life at first glance (Minus her alter ego) and her mother is very protective of her. However, her father was disgusted about her form and her parents often yelled and fought a lot, leaving Kagura's father no ther option but to leave them. She told Kyo that she was in a way happy that he was miserable since he was more miserable than him, but then apoligizes for it. Her love for Kyo is actually out if pity and now lives safely at home with her mother.




Momijii

*Spoiler*: __ 



As soon as he was hugged by his mother and turned into a rabbit, she rejected him. After some time, Momijii's mother (I'm calling her Mutti) wanted her memory erased by Hatori and said that she regretted giving birth to that "Creature". She was later able to smile and have a daughter with Momijii's father, named Momo. Mutti and Momijii are alright, and Momo and Momijii are now brother and sister, but she doesn't know they are blood-related. 




Kyoko

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hardly having any attention given to her by her parents, Kyoko was a famous gangster by the time she was in Middle school. Her parents never really cared about her or even asked if she would quit, they didn't even help her! Growing up like  that, she would kill innocent people and beat them to a bloody pulp until she met Honda Katsuya (I call him Katsy) Katsy and Kyoko were very much in love, and married. Unfourtunatley, Katsy died, Kyoko became devastated, but cheered up for Tohru. They had a good mother/daughter relationship until Kyoko died in a car accident.




Saki (Hana-chan)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually haveing a good life, Saki's home life was very good, but was tormented because of her denpa waves until she met Tohru. Her life is fairly normal now because of her friends and family. 




Arisa (Uo-chan)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I believe her mother left them and her father became a drunk. Arisa became a gangster, and much like Kyoko, isolated herself from everyone and not even going to school. She wanted to meet Kyoko (She was Uo's idol), so went to school for the purpose of meeting Kyoko's daughter, Tohru. When she first met Kyoko and Tohru, Arisa could hardly believe that it was the famous Kyoko and her daughter; they were clumsy and very "gushy" and lovey. Kyoko later saved Arisa from her gang and led a batter life from there. Her relationship with her father is a lot more better now.




Machi/Kanabe (I forgot his name xD)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Machi and Kanabe (Bleh, Kan is what I call him) were step-siblings; same father, differant mothers who wanted their chlid to be his heir. Machi was driven by her mother to be perfect while Kan dropped out of the race because he saw it as pointless. Despite being "Perfect", Machi was still called boring and dumb by her mother (She said that Machi's grades were not good). In fact, when she had a new baby brother, Machi wanted to cover it with a blanket but her parents thought she was trying to kill it. She then hated perfetion and wanted to mess everything up so it wouldn't be so perfect and ended up living alone. Now, she has formed a romantic relationship with Yuki. 




THERE YOU GO!!This took 1 hour and 9 minutes btw


----------



## Coconut (Sep 1, 2006)

Omg omg 4 days 

This might be a strange question, but does anyone happen to know what color Katsuya Honda's hair is? Is it darky brown? lol.. just judging by the volume 18 cover or is that even him .. 
 Nevermind, I was bored was i made this bannerz0rs, tell me what you think  
​


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

D: byakuya...that's alot of spoilers...O_o

@coconut: Think so..

hello everyone ^_^


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

hi kizu-chan! did you read anymore last night?

and wow... that was intense byukuya.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@mu: mu-channnnn~!  

Yes! ^_^ I read up to 21. I couldn't download the link for 22 that yachi gave me.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

want me to try to get it up for you?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@mu: if it would not be too much trouble, okay! ^_^


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@mu: XD okay! 

yes i do! is that the current chapter right now??


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

no, but 129 is the start of the awesome furuba ending 

its at 131 at the moment


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@mu: O: I can't wait!! 

 yay! I'm catching up!!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@mu: thankyou soo much again!!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

did it work ok kizu-chan?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@mu: yes it did mu-chan!  I thank you againnnn!


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Sep 1, 2006)

Wholy crow was I gone for long. Anyone remember me? Hehe.

Anyway, about Tohru getting sick- she only got sick from getting overly worked. That could happen to anyone. Akito's sick because of somethin else. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

akito i think is mental. its all in her head 

oi aadi. i remember that avy... you didn't have a name change, did you?

kizu-chan, let me know when you get to the good part


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@mu: I think I already did  awww...kyo is being so sweet...XD and tohru just ends up running away from him


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

128, huh? don't stop! 129, 130 and 131 are UBERRRRRR


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Sep 1, 2006)

Nope. I'm a neb still. I went missing for about two weeks though, and forgot to come back on here.

-sighs again- School starts for me in fours days, and from there on, it'll be REALLY hard for me to post. It's gonna suck badly.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@mu: O: omg..omg..omg...


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Sep 1, 2006)

What book are you on Kizu-chan?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@kiri: volume 22 XD!

you?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah. 129 is teh roxorz 

and don't worry aadi! we'll be waiting for ya


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@mu: O: it broke, it broke!


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Sep 1, 2006)

Are you reading the English ones? Because there's no 22 in English yet...is there?

Yay! People will wait for little 'ol me! I feelz loved.


----------



## JJ (Sep 1, 2006)

I have up to 131 in English except for 127 (still can't find that one).


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@kiri: yeah. There's currently 14 out in tokyopop right now. I'm reading the translated ones XD

 you wil always be loved


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh- you're reading the translated ones, not the Tokyopop? Darnit! I've only read the Tokyopop ones. 

Quick- where can I get the translated ones?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

still got nothing for you, jo-chan

i uploaded some... 15-19


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@kiri: XD I'm reading both.

You can get them from mu-chan ^_^


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Sep 1, 2006)

Ah! Mu-Chan! I wanna read 'em!!!!!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@mu: ne mu-chan, is 131 the last chapter or will there be more?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

we are waiting for the 5th 

132 might be the last one


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Sep 1, 2006)

Egad, I can't wait. I'm getting them dowloaded now, so -dances- 
I'm so excited I want to run around! -runs around-


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@mu: D: noooooo! I wanna read more....dont end....


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah... thats all the feelings that we have

FANFICS FTW!!! 

i wanna timeskip in the next chapter


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh my gosh! FANFICKS RULE!

I've done several of Harry Potter and company, and several Naruto ones, but never a Furuba one. Hmmm.-goes off to plot-


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@mu: O: fanfics!! We should write one...

What would your favorite pairing be mu-chan?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

for furuba?

kyo and tohru


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@mu: So is mine! ^_^ I also like Machi and Yuki


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

my like for that one got a little hurt in 131. that was a really awkward scene


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@mu:  haha, i find it hard to believe that machi changed alot

yeah, it was an awkward scene alright..but they still got through it


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah... but i like the kyo x tohru scene soo much morrrreee

so you are caught up kizu-chan?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@mu: XD Ah yes, that was so sweet...

yup! 131 is the latest chapter yes?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah. just a few more days until 132 comes out


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@mu: O: eh?!!!  I can't wait!!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

yep! september 5th! and it might be leaked even before then


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@mu: D: It comes out on the first day of school starts?! what bad timing..


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

Alright people,I have arrived!I think I passed my tests with flying colors,and it's a three day weekend!  Today is just a good day!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@usa: good for you, bad for me


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

Why is that Ki-chan?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@usa: my throat has been killing me...D: ohhh...the pain

but glad to see you doing well


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

Really? My throat was sore the other day. It's just itchy now. But I hope you get better.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@usa: I'm sure it'll get better. ^_^  thanks


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

and to make it even better, read more furuba

blasted solid state NMR


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

NMR? What's that?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

nuclear magnetic resonance spectroscopy. characterization method for chemicals. it lets you determine if what you made is really what you think it is 

and how far are you chibi?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@mu: that's...confusing...O_O


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

Umm, well, i'm in the 10th grade taking honors classes, so even though you told me what it was,I still have no idea what you're talking about.:sweat


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@usa:  you're in honor classes too?? XD Except, I'm a junior...


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

geeeeezzz

you people are ALL smart 

makes me feel like i am in hs again

i wonder where the furuba characters will go to college?


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

Yup, been taking them since 9th grade.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@usa: usa-chan is uber smart!!! 

@mu: Wouldn't it be great if they went to the same college??


----------



## Sakura827 (Sep 1, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> HES TOHRU'S!!!!




lmfao!   but yesh i agree


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm reading the first chap of 15 right now. But I hate the fact that I have to go back and click for every page


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@usa: ah, yes that happens alot. I get used to it


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

I just finished the first chapter. It was so sad. But Baby Momiji was so cute!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 1, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> i wonder where the furuba characters will go to college?


I don't think a lot of them are going to college. I know Tohru isn't since she just wants to work. She didn't even want to go to high school but she did it for her mom. I can't see the others going to college either.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey Ya-ya!Some how I see Momiji going to a college that majors in music though.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey Chibi! ^^

I would love for Momiji to become a famous violinist, but would you have to go to college for that?

The only one I can actually see going to college is Yuki. I can't see anyone going, honestly.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

I can see where you're coming from with that.But what would Yuki major in?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@usa: anything that's academic ^_^


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

Kizu said:
			
		

> @usa: anything that's academic ^_^



Yup. Sounds like Yuki.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 1, 2006)

I can see Yuki majoring in business. I have NO idea why. But it's secretly because I want him to co-own Ayame's shop. XD


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

LOL, To dream, to dream Ya-ya...


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@ru: yeah, i see him as a business man right now

XD ayame would be honored


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 1, 2006)

Tohru could become a doctor?

and i took that literature test; i hope i did well. there were only 4 questions. but i might have gotten one wrong; or it may have beenan incomplete explanation.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@au: most likely or became a pro at something


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

Waffletime! said:
			
		

> Tohru could become a doctor?



I think she'd scare her patients with her easily startled attitude.


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 1, 2006)

hmmmmm true....talking about doctors, i wann become one !!! 

how bout.............a culinary degree?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 1, 2006)

I really can't see Tohru being a doctor. She would freak out every time someone with a cold came. XD

She could be a chef or just the mom who stays home. Yes, Mom. Her and Kyo will have a little Kyoko or something someday. XD


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@au: works too. She's good at cookiing


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

Kyo a daddy... that's a fanfic waiting to happen!


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 1, 2006)

Hmmmmm.......For some reason, tho she woudl be good at it, I don't like the idea of her being a stay at home mom. Maybe til her son or daughter's bout three, but after that she hsould be using the culinary degree and running a famous local resturaunt.


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow!! Only a few more days left!!! 

Actually I am all caught up to 131!! YAYS!!

Can anyone recommend any good fanfics?? Or any good fanfic website (NOT FFN)? 

Well Yuki will go to college and major in business and he will end up running some kind of business or be some big CEO of some big company. I don't see him co-owning Ayame's shop anytime.

Tohru can start an onigiri store!!! XD XD


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

chibi15 said:
			
		

> Wow!! Only a few more days left!!!
> 
> Actually I am all caught up to 131!! YAYS!!
> 
> ...



*sighs* You guys are so far ahead of me...
But yeah, Tohru could run a small shop


----------



## Sawako (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, like Chibi (oh, there's two Chibi's. Chibi-Usa, may I call you Cu-chan?) said, I think Tohru could also start an onigiri shop. A cat-shaped onigiri shop!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Yeah, like Chibi (oh, there's two Chibi's. Chibi-Usa, may I call you Cu-chan?) said, I think Tohru could also start an onigiri shop. A cat-shaped onigiri shop!



@Ya-ya Cu-chan's good 

But yeah, and she could even sell---as cliche as it is--- Fruits Baskets!


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 1, 2006)

I think Kagura is in college, she goes to an all-girls college or something, same with Rin only she's a senior or something in high school instead.

I think Tohru should be a chef or caterer, her food must be really good. Yuki I can see majoring in business, but he'd rather die than work with Ayame xDD. Momijii has to be a violenist with Momo  It has to come true dammit!! Haru and Kyo...how about psychologists or one of those anger management people xDD If Rin ever gets over her hatred for hospitals, then maybe a docter. Hiro and Kisa...well that's a long time from now


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

We're pretty much deciding the furture of our Furuba characters, aren't we?


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 1, 2006)

that's what's fun!!! XD


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 1, 2006)

yep ^^ i have an orthodontist appointment on the day furuba comes out......they're gonna check if my braces are ready to come off


----------



## Sawako (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh, lucky Aka-Aka! You feel so FREE when you get your braces off!

No one in Furuba ever had braces, huh?


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2006)

We are so close to the next chapter.  I'm getting really anxious.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

nuurrri~


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2006)

You got a bar.  

I'm glad you are an official part of our 'gang' lu-chan.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

Did Mo-chan leave?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@nu: XD thanks to mu-chan yes ^_^

thanks nu-chan


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

Ki-chan, what are you guys talking about?


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2006)

It matches your sig and avi nicely.  

@chibi ~ mole isn't online right now.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@usa: dunno... going with the flow i guess

@nuri: thanks nu ^_^ 

how are you today?


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2006)

Great.   

How are you?  What volume are you up to now?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@nuri: I'm okay ^_^ 

Volume 22. Finished.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow.  You read fast didn't you?

It's hard to stop once you get going.  The storyline gets really good.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

i'm still reading 15, so I'm very far behind...


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@nuri: exactly  that's why I finished so fast


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

Ki-chan, can you tell me anything without spoiling it for me?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

sorry for leaving so abruptly!! LOTS of labwork suddenly, and than cross country practice!

and chibi, roughly what happens is that many many things in furuba world get explaind/resolved.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2006)

So, are you waiting, like us, for the new chapter on tuesday?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@nu: yes ^_^

@mu:  mu is back!

@usa: ^_^ what do you want to know?


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

well, mo-chan pretty much told me what I needed to know. But thank you anyway Ki-chan!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@usa: I was so useless...I'm sorry


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

i win! 

hi minna! 

did i miss anything?


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

Kizu said:
			
		

> @usa: I was so useless...I'm sorry



Awww, my Ki-chan is so cute with her humbleness!


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2006)

Kizu, It will be nice to have you join us on Tuesday in our race to find the newest chapter.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@nu: D: I suck at finding things.

@usa:  e-eh?? no no ^_^' im not really humble..


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

Nuriel said:
			
		

> Kizu, It will be nice to have you join us on Tuesday in our race to find the newest chapter.



I feel so left out...


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

you'll be there soon enough chibi


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah you're right Mo-chan. And I won't even have to wait!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

lucky! 

it was torture between 128 and 129. me, ru, and nu were in AGONY


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@mu: D: I'll be in agony too sooner or later finding the latest chapter.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _128 spoilers_ 



when 128 ended and we all saw tohru running away, we were like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

and then 129 happened 




furuba takes to long to come out!


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2006)

chibi, it will be nice for you not to have the month long waits between chapters that we have been dealing with.  

@kizu ~  Usually, we find it pretty fast.  Mu, Ru, and I all have good sources for finding the raw pretty fast.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

i think ru's won the last two tho... today might actually be fair game to start looking


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

It's a contest to you guys?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@nu: count me out. my resources suck.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2006)

You don't think its too early?


*Spoiler*: _128 spoilers_ 



The worst cliffhanger for me was the chapters when akito had the knife.  And Tohru falls.  I was in agony waiting to see if she was okay.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm SO tempted to push that spoiler button...must use self-control...


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2006)

What has been your favorite part of the manga so far chibi?


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

Nuriel said:
			
		

> What has been your favorite part of the manga so far chibi?



Um, when they were confroneted by Akito at the main house... and the part about Momiji's sister.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2006)

The parts with Momiji's sister are so good.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

They look so alike


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

Guys, I gotta go now, so I'll probaly see you guys tomorrow! (New naruto episode, YAY) See ya later!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 1, 2006)

@usa: *hugs* take care dear sister


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2006)

see ya chibi.


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 2, 2006)

where do u usually find the raw? O_o


----------



## Molekage (Sep 2, 2006)

i just google and hope i'm lucky @_@


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a few different message boards and mailing lists that I check.  I usually poke around until I find it.  Ru is the master of finding them though.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 2, 2006)

Livejournal for me.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 2, 2006)

lj is good too.  You can find lots of good stuff on there.


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 2, 2006)

@molekage lol and thx
@nuriel and ru- thx.....

but i'll probably end up refreshing this thread on the day it comes out 

and chibi u.s.a. are u sis to michi-chan, as in with just the username "michi-chan"?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 2, 2006)

one time it came out late. we were going nuts


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 2, 2006)

Hopefully, we will have it on the 5th.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 2, 2006)

if not EARLIER!


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 2, 2006)

That would be great.  So, is your bday really next week???


----------



## Molekage (Sep 2, 2006)

actually, yes. fifth of september. thanks for the present, tohru 

btw, facebook is good for reminding you of friends birthdays


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 2, 2006)

lol, I really intend on checking more into facebook tomorrow.  

So, you will officially no longer be a teenager come tuesday then.....


----------



## Molekage (Sep 2, 2006)

yeah, i guess 

but i'm still a kid at heart. like momiji


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 2, 2006)

lol, we should all be more like momiji.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 2, 2006)

yep! and did you notice 4k has been passed??


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 2, 2006)

I noticed earlier.  Now we are on our way to 5000!


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 2, 2006)

oh, and happy early bday molekage (can i call u mu-chan? its a lil faster to type)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what's a facebook? is it like a xanga or myspace?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 2, 2006)

@au: Ehhh?? when is mu-chan's b-day???


----------



## Molekage (Sep 2, 2006)

aka, course. all uotoni gang members can 

lets just say the next chapter coming up marks the end of an era 

and facebook is this little internet profile. its a great way to keep in touch with people cause a lot of contact info is on it


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 2, 2006)

I have facebook, but I only have one pic on there. Oh and hey guys! I would've been on here earlier but I was watching Avatar and reading the 8th volume of bleach


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 2, 2006)

That's O.K. Reading Bleach is extremely important. 

And I used to have a Myspace. For my profile pic I drew Crazy Frog. >.< It was stupid, so I never go on.


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 2, 2006)

How the hell is this thread still going? It will very likely get trashed soon I think and you'll all loose your posts.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 2, 2006)

Huh? Why is that?


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 2, 2006)

This thread is still going because we all love Furuba!!!! It wpn't die!!!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 2, 2006)

Exactly!This is a perfectly good thread!


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 2, 2006)

-agrees- But there are only 3-4 people who post a lot. Oh well, good read anyways !


----------



## Coconut (Sep 3, 2006)

It's because you're supposed to stay on topic...
BUT ANYWAYS I made this Fruit Basket banner just then

2 More days Hooray


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 3, 2006)

Very nice banner!!!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 3, 2006)

@coconut: that's a pretty nice fruba banner. Aren't you going to color the eyes too??


----------



## Cherry_Blossom21 (Sep 3, 2006)

Ah i love Fruits Baskets, i really hope they have another season cause it was a really good anime.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 3, 2006)

someone on LJ said:
			
		

> My Translation (which could be horrible.. my apologies ^^;
> After having spent a super afternoon in company of a person who has met the author lately, I have some small info to make you divide on publication VO.
> 
> The author made 5 different endings with the manga, but only one will be published in Hana to Yume, in the form of a final chapter (the #132) but containing more pages (15 or more) than a normal chapter. We do not know if the other endings will be one day published (or if it will appear in Hana To Yume, or the Nezumi Fanbook).
> ...



Source:


----------



## Molekage (Sep 3, 2006)

bah.... i can't find 132 yet... truely is a pity. i thought it might be leaked by now


----------



## Sawako (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah, I don't see it either.


----------



## Haku (Sep 3, 2006)

fruits basket is my fav anime next to naruto! i read all the books and still waiting on the new ones! saw most of the one on dvd and i love kyo kun hes so cool! i wish i was the yr of the cat


----------



## Sawako (Sep 3, 2006)

^I wish there was a year of the cat. I would've loved to be born under that year!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 3, 2006)

@yachi: there was a year of the cat..I think but it got excluded from the rest of the zodiac..

and now im confused...


----------



## Haku (Sep 3, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> ^I wish there was a year of the cat. I would've loved to be born under that year!



 i know it would be so cool!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 3, 2006)

year of the TIGER ftw 

its like being in the year of the cat except not


----------



## Sawako (Sep 3, 2006)

Lucky Mu!! I'm frickin Hiro. XD

And check out this post from the last page in case you overlooked it!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 3, 2006)

yea, i was gonna rep you for that. thanks ru-ru!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 3, 2006)

mu is a tiger?! *attacks*

>_< I'm a rin....


----------



## Sawako (Sep 3, 2006)

Ru-ru? XD 

You're welcome... Mu-mu! 

That there just makes me so excited for the ending. There's MULTIPLE ENDINGS.

But there also goes my 100-page theory. It'll probably be 45 pages since normal chapters are 30.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 3, 2006)

its ok ru 

hey kizu-chan! 

horse attacking tiger???


----------



## Sawako (Sep 3, 2006)

As the sheep I think I'm supposed to protect the tiger like Hiro protects Kisa!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 3, 2006)

wow.... sheep vs horse vs tiger @_@

and ru, did that rep go through? it said something about not double repping or something


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 3, 2006)

@mu: XD mu-chan is a tiger....no fair...*attacks again*

@yachi: yes, you are supposed to...XD


----------



## Sawako (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah, all the rep says is "ru" XD Is that from you?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 3, 2006)

probably. thats weird 

i have a feeling i rep you a lot ru XD

ah!!! CRASEE HORSeEEEEE *runs*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 3, 2006)

@mu: *runs after mu* RAWR! Get back here!!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 3, 2006)

*hides behind ru*

you wouldn't hurt a sheep wouldya?

bye everyone, church time


----------



## Sawako (Sep 3, 2006)

Baaaa. Don't hurt me or Mu-mu, Lu!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 3, 2006)

@mu: D: I...er...

@yachi: D: .....*tackles ru* XD


----------



## Sawako (Sep 3, 2006)

That's it, no more chapters for you!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 3, 2006)

@ru: D: D: D: D:

NOOOOOOOOO!! Don't do this to me hiro-ru!!!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 3, 2006)

That's what you get for attacking me, Rin-lu. D:

So since you're Rin does that mean you love Haru?


----------



## Haku (Sep 3, 2006)

i'm the yr of the snake! HISS HISS!  lol


----------



## Sawako (Sep 3, 2006)

You're Ayame?

Do you think you're anything like him personality-wise?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 3, 2006)

@ru: ....yes I do hiro-ru...


----------



## Sawako (Sep 3, 2006)

Aww. Rin-lu loves Haru!

Who here is year of the cow?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 3, 2006)

@ru:  and hiro-ru loves kisa-mu!


----------



## Haku (Sep 3, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> You're Ayame?
> 
> Do you think you're anything like him personality-wise?




I am pretty wise! and when i'm a snake i tend to act like one some times!   if u know what i mean! HISS HISS


----------



## Mojim (Sep 3, 2006)

Argh god damnit that Akito is!!!  After reading 2 vol's (10 &11) straight,he makes me sick with his shit attitude!!! 

Gomen!! :sweat I got carried away ^^
Ru,Lu are you two here?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 3, 2006)

@zu: don't worry, that'll change  akito will get softer later on in the series

I'm still here ^_^


----------



## Mojim (Sep 3, 2006)

@Lu: Hello Lu 

Huh! He gettin' softer later? Can he?  He's a meanie


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 3, 2006)

@zu: helllo~

Yup ^_^ And you will be shocked once you find out something about Akito


----------



## Mojim (Sep 3, 2006)

@Lu: Oh,must find about him more ^^

Uum Lu,Akito is around the same age as Kyo and Yuki right?

EDIT=Lily left me  . Then I'll see you guys tomorrow,hopefully   minna ^^


----------



## Haku (Sep 3, 2006)

shhh. dont tell them about my secrets! *slithers to a bush to hide* HISS HISS


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 3, 2006)

akito is in his early twenties


----------



## Haku (Sep 3, 2006)

Yea akito is 20! i think lol!


----------



## Haku (Sep 3, 2006)

Yea akito is 20! i think lol!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 3, 2006)

wiki says...

19 in anime, past 20 in manga

given that two years have passes since anime, 21


----------



## Haku (Sep 3, 2006)

yea i just check he is in his 20-21! age.


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 3, 2006)

hi molekage!!!!! ^^

i posted up some naruto fanart somewhere......>.<


----------



## Molekage (Sep 3, 2006)

oh, cool. did you draw it?

sigh... no sign of the chapter yet


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 3, 2006)

^^That was just what I was wondering.  No chapter yet.  I'll go look around too.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah, I haven't found the chapter yet.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 3, 2006)

Me either. 

ru-chan


----------



## Molekage (Sep 3, 2006)

THE ULTIMATE TRIO 

i found something that was almost something. but then the person said that it was for 102, not 132


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 3, 2006)

That had to be disapointing.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 3, 2006)

132's not going to be the last chapter I read. So we're looking forward to a few more chapters!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 3, 2006)

there are so many conflicting reports! and NO CHAPTER


----------



## Sawako (Sep 3, 2006)

I know, the chapter better come out soon! I want an early leak. If it's late, I'm going to slice someone's head off. So you two better duck!


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 3, 2006)

I read on a different board that this was in the latest hana to yume:

translation:
> > > "Fruits Basket
> > > Finally the last chapter!"
> > >
> > > "Finally peaceful days arrive for the Souma family freed from the
> > > curse"

There was some disagreement about whether it was translated as chapter or arch.  So, 132 could be the last chapter.  Or the beginning of the last arch????

Hopefully it is the latter.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 3, 2006)

Oh, I've read that it's the beginning of the last chapter*s*, so I'm confused. @_@


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm hoping it means arch.....

So maybe we are in the last arch of the series, that would mean there could be a few more chapters yet.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 3, 2006)

LAST CHAPTER ARC FTW 

that would be MAGNIFICENT


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 3, 2006)

HakuFighter said:
			
		

> i'm the yr of the snake! HISS HISS!  lol



I'm Ritsu, so does that mean I want to be like you?...And I crossdress o__O

I think Furuba needs at least 2-3 more chapters, unless Natsuki Takaya can conclude it in a 30-45 page chapter. Either way, more Souma bishies xDD


----------



## Sawako (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah, I read that 132 will be the first chapter of the concluding chapters, so I hope it's true. ><


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 3, 2006)

That is what I am hoping too.  We need a concluding chapter for all the characters.  (plus one extra for Momiji)


----------



## Sawako (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah, Momiji still needs his conclusion!  He's the only one who I feel hasn't had a good ending yet.


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 3, 2006)

yea i drew it ^^ did u see it? its in naruto fanart, titled gaara ^^ im still a beginner at drawing anime >.<


----------



## Molekage (Sep 3, 2006)

link please 

 a conclusion chapter for each pairing! great idea!


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 3, 2006)

njt

and i can't wait for the last chapter arc ^^ !!!!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 3, 2006)

same!

i left a message on your thread aka. let me know what you think!


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 3, 2006)

i did ^^

molekage how do u clean up pics and stuff? like i saw some of ur drawings (sound five) with the lineart.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 3, 2006)

its a secret... that i'd gladly share with you! 

you have photoshop?


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 4, 2006)

i had the trial...but its gone......

i think i can get it if i ask my dad. a friend of his has the cd


----------



## Molekage (Sep 4, 2006)

bittorrent 

i clean in photoshop


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 4, 2006)

to tell u the truth i dont even use bitorrent. how does it work?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 4, 2006)

snap! sorry aka. i'll tell you how bittorrent works in more detail later today

where is the rawwwwwww


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 4, 2006)

Heya Mo-chan!I have day off of school today!Sadly, I also have a cold... But right know I'm trying to learn how to make an amv, and even start making my own signatures!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 4, 2006)

good for you! are you gonna learn photoshop? make a furuba one!

labor day is great, ne 

and get better!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 4, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> good for you! are you gonna learn photoshop? make a furuba one!
> 
> labor day is great, ne
> 
> and get better!



Photoshop... I don't think I have that.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 4, 2006)

oh, ok. what are you going to use to make your siggies?

i found 119 and 122 (missing from stop tazmo)


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I just was on the photoshop website, and it costs 649.00!Is there any FREE way to make siggies?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 4, 2006)

bittorrent

there are... less than legal copies out there


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 4, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> bittorrent
> 
> there are... less than legal copies out there



Bittorent...never been a big fan of it. But those other copies, how would I find them?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 4, 2006)

ask a friend? thats the best i can tell you. look for directs are too dangerous, as there are a lot of virused and dirty files out there


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 4, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> ask a friend? thats the best i can tell you. look for directs are too dangerous, as there are a lot of virused and dirty files out there



Thanks Mo-chan. Did I tell you I read read the first two chaps of vol15 in FB? They were so sad...


----------



## Molekage (Sep 4, 2006)

yeah....

today you can read more right?

i got to go chibi,sorry! i'm going to visit a friend of mine. let me know later if you need any help with stuff!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 4, 2006)

Okay. Bye!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 4, 2006)

There's still no sign of the chapter. I have a feeling that it won't come out until tomorrow.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 4, 2006)

It's only one more day ya-ya. You'll make it!


----------



## Shai (Sep 4, 2006)

We shall all pull through XD lol
I'm hopless with Photoshop and all that
But my friend makes beautiful blends ^^


Sorry since school i rarely come on 
Bet you miss me  
I'll try come on tommorow 
but i must leave you now!
Much Love
Wu-Chan
<3


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I've never met you before, but hi shai-chan!


----------



## Haku (Sep 4, 2006)

Dosnt any one want to say hi to me!  lol


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Hakufighter!


----------



## Haku (Sep 4, 2006)

^^ Hi chibi-usa! love ur ed pics!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh thank you! So what volume  of FB are you on?


----------



## Haku (Sep 4, 2006)

I read them all!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 4, 2006)

O.O I'm only on 15... and I haven't finished the chapters in that book...


----------



## Haku (Sep 4, 2006)

o thats cool! yea when i started to read it i couldnt stop! lol 

o i gave u some rep points for ur ed pics!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 4, 2006)

You're too much!


----------



## Haku (Sep 4, 2006)

Just trying to make new friends in here


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I gotta go. See ya later.


----------



## Haku (Sep 4, 2006)

Bye cya later!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 4, 2006)

update on the latests chapter, its not the last one apparently


----------



## Haku (Sep 4, 2006)

Yay thanks Molekage for the updated!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 4, 2006)

Did the latest chapter come out yet???


----------



## Sawako (Sep 4, 2006)

You're looking at LJ, Mu-chan! Source stealer. XD

Oh, and this site has some Furuba thing on it. I read there's supposed to be a preview for 132 on it, but I haven't checked it out yet.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 4, 2006)

sorry ry-chan L(

and how is labor day?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 4, 2006)

It's okay, Mu! I was just kidding!

Labor Day was fun for me. How about you?

Do they celebrate Labor Day in Fruits Basket?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 4, 2006)

art. i realized that i haven't made progress because i'm unsatisfied with the way i drew something. i'm going to try to start from scratch and finish tonight


----------



## Sawako (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh cool! Good luck with that Mu!

Is it Furuba-related?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 4, 2006)

no.... its naruto related...

gah, ru, what should i do? its taking a long time... should i just work on the one i'm unhappy with?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 4, 2006)

If you're unhappy with it, you shouldn't draw it, or redo it so that you're happy with it.

Who are you drawing anyway? Maybe I can help.

OH. I had something I needed to tell you, but I forgot what it is. ><


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 4, 2006)

good luck molekage!!!

and i just came back form a theme park xD


----------



## Sawako (Sep 5, 2006)

*so did not go on the computer this morning just to check if the chapter was out?*

EEEE!!!

Does this answer your question?

132!!!!!


----------



## Mojim (Sep 5, 2006)

@Ru: You here Ru? I got some question to ask about Furuba ^^

EDIT=Be back later.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 5, 2006)

wow... did anything happen in that chapter? where was our tohru?????


----------



## Shai (Sep 5, 2006)

Eeee tankoo
Told you i would come on today 
:Huggles: Yay thanks
Good luck with your drawing X3
Oh and hello Chibi - Usa


----------



## Molekage (Sep 5, 2006)

hey wu 

did you look at the lastest chapter?


----------



## Shai (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah! Tis so cool XD 
If only i understood anything they whehere saying
Did you take a look at it?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 5, 2006)

yeah... did... anything... happen?

and was it just me or was tohru not in it?


----------



## Shai (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah . . . 
It seemed to be just the sohmas 
Do you know when the last chapter is?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 5, 2006)

nope, sorry. there isn't a translation up at shadow dreams yet


----------



## Shai (Sep 5, 2006)

Alrighty ^^
Thanks anyhoo
I was just a bit confumbled though. . .
I guess i shall just have to wait
:'(
and wait
...


----------



## Shai (Sep 5, 2006)

Hm I don't think so
I could try find some tomorow . . .


----------



## Haku (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi ppl how every one! 

*cheers* YAY 132


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm back form school! I had to do my homework though.


----------



## Haku (Sep 5, 2006)

If u guys want to u should check my fruits basket pics there pretty funny and cool! theres only 2 but there cool!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 5, 2006)

No, Tohru wasn't in this chapter. It was all of the Sohmas. And there was something with Akito in it. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe she revealed that she was a girl and that she's sorry for everything she's done? I dunno.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Ya-ya! I just realised where you got your name from when I read Bleach vol. 13!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 5, 2006)

Yup! I got my name from Yachiru, since she's my favorite character in Bleach!

I wish there were better scans (aka not camera pictures) and a summary/translation out for 132. >< But I think there will be another chapter.


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 5, 2006)

WHERE IS TOHRU!!!!!!!!!

Even if I understand Japanese I have to use zoom to make out some of the words.

SUMMARY!!! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Akito gathered all of them and told them that they are free now and they can do whatever they like (Sometimes I can't really tell whether it's Akito's inner thoughts or he's saying out loud). But he told them that he is still "god" of the house, so he would really like it if they come back once in a while and he will be forever waiting for them. In the end Shigure and Akito got together (Another i*c*st relationship! OMG).


----------



## Molekage (Sep 5, 2006)

THANKS CHIBI! 

but i can't rep you cause i went rep happy earlier today


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shigure and Akito? ^^ I've been waiting for this.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 5, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> THANKS CHIBI!
> 
> but i can't rep you cause i went rep happy earlier today



LOL. But why would you rep me Mo-chan?( A little slow)


----------



## Sawako (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the summary, Cu-chan!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh, the other chibi! Sorry about that!


----------



## Haku (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey chibi-usa whats up!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 5, 2006)

Nothin much. I finished vol.13 of Bleach the other day.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 5, 2006)

Ack, I'm getting my Chibi's mixed up. >< I mean thanks Chibi for the summary! XD


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 5, 2006)

We need a distinction...


----------



## Haku (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats cool!


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 5, 2006)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

we can shorten one of ur names.........one can be chi or something?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 5, 2006)

Well Chibi-Usa is usually Cu-chan to me now, but I got them mixed up regardless. ><

Oh, and speaking of chibi, does anyone have chibi pictures of the Fruits Basket gang? I have a few but not a lot.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 5, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Well Chibi-Usa is usually Cu-chan to me now, but I got them mixed up regardless. ><
> 
> Oh, and speaking of chibi, does anyone have chibi pictures of the Fruits Basket gang? I have a few but not a lot.



I distinctly remeber a picture of all the sohmas in chibi, but I don't remember the site. I'll try to remember though.


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 5, 2006)

My attempt at a SCRIPT!!!!! Sorry for the bad Grammar and untranslatable lines!!!!

SCRIPT!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Fruits Basket 132 - Two Bodies become one

He looks fine when he comes back himself that's the way it seems.

That's what irrates me.

Does Shigure love me?

------

I wanted to turn around

The air seems so cold

Kyo - Hi
Kagura - Hi
Kagura - NOT!!!!!
Kyo - What's wrong!!
Kagura - I won't do it anymore! But it's because of various things!!

----

Hiro - Unfaithful, you are the worst.
Hiro - The worst
Kagura - The worst!
Kyo - I am NOT!!! You guys are working together!!

----

Hiro - It's alright

Hatsu/Yuki - Even a little I think our hearts have warmed up.
Yuki - Although I still feel uneasy even the curse is lifed, I feel a bit awkward
Hatsuharu - Don't worry I will always love you
Yuki - Thanks, but look at Rin! She looks amazing

----

Ayame - Yuki, I will always protect you
Yuki - Says the person that never protected me until now.
Hatsuharu - Welcome back

Ayame - (This part I don't get SORRY!!)
Yuki - That's the thing you wanted to say the most!
Ayame is so wonderful!!

------

Kyo - What's wrong? Another lover coming out?
Ayame - With that said Kyo, where did you walk to?
Kyo - Well I only came back to the main house only twice so far.
Yuki - That's rare.
Ayame - (This part I also don't get SORRY!! Ayame's jokes are too hard for me to translate!)
Yuki - Brother is great, he loves cats so he picks on Kyo ...
Normarlly it will be rude won't it!!

----

Hatori - Everyone, Akito's preparations are fine, so...

To say goodbye

Hate, I hate it, that's what I thought.
I thought that Shigure hated me so he dumped me.
I hate it, I hate it!!!

Who's that?

----

Shigure - Saying things like "dumped"
Shigure - It's just goodbye, your father would have wanted it
Shigure - To change into a new you, that's why I gave you a farewell present
Shigure - Congraulation, let's welcome a new you

Shigure - I will be looking forward to living from now on.

Akito - You all finally are broken from the curse
Akito - I will also return to this form as well
Akito - You all now have freedom
Akito - Eventhough it was late.

----

Until now it was painful, I always did painful things

Akito - How should I appologise to you all

Akito - Shut up!
Shigure - I am proud that you are interested in me
Akito - It's not that! I, I, Shigure is my ..
Shigure - You were afraid

----

Akito - But Shigure seems the most far away to me
Akito - The one I couldn't control the most, the one that made me angry the most
Akito - Even with the curse, Shigure just left me  ...
Shigure - You seem to explode
Shigure - You think you got it
Shigure - Compare to other guys, I am flying (This one I don't really get ...)

-----

Traitor

Akito - I am still a child even Shigure
Akito - I hate that I am hurting, I want to be free
Shigure - You got it once, then you will never want to let go. No one else will want to touch it.

----

Shigure - If you want to reject me, you can do it now
Shigure - I will give you some room, so you can run away
Akito - Ah, But if you come back to me once again ..

----

Shigure - I understand

Painful

It seems like Shigure is not bad

I am still a child
Pretending to be fine even when I am alone

It was awkard

so.

----

I seemed to have drank everything

To my cells
To my bones

Into the deep, sinking into the deep

I seem to be full from drinking all this

I didn't notice

----

This feeling

This hope

It's becase I am a girl?

Akito - Everyone was surprised
Shigure - It seem complicated
Akito - I wanted to apologised but I couldn't
Akito - The words just didn't come out

---

Akito - I am still thinking of living in Sohma, I think I still have somthing to do.

I have to protect their freedom

Akito - That's why from now on, I am not "god"

---

Akito - That's why even if there is another one, I can't say it.

Get out

Akito - So now you have been with me your whole lives, are you angry?

A little

It's because, I will be waiting forever forever for you to return.

---

Akito - You are late
Shigure - You look wonderful, it suits you

Stand 

----

It's awkard

Akito - I love you.

I love you!

---

Will you still chase after me

----


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, that's it for me. I'll see you guys later. Bye!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 5, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for the translation, C15! (from now on you are C15 and Chibi-Usa is Cu-chan. That's how I will tell you two apart!)

Oh, and a direct link to the scans! *Link Removed*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 5, 2006)

O: is that the link to the new chapter????


----------



## Sawako (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes! 132 RAW!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 5, 2006)

@yachi: O: O: O: 

Wait, is there translations for it??

 and now I gotta go. I'll download it tomorow...


----------



## GodofDeath (Sep 5, 2006)

ooo momiji was a bad boy in this chap


----------



## Molekage (Sep 5, 2006)

kizu, ru, are you still around 

has a next chapter been confirmed?


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



AKITOXSHIGURE!!!!! Wow, Akito looked so good in that kimono ^__^


----------



## Molekage (Sep 5, 2006)

so that WAS shigure. i thought it was kureno at first. thanks noble!


----------



## GodofDeath (Sep 5, 2006)

yes there is a next chapter it says the next one is 9/20 
knowing chinese helps


----------



## Molekage (Sep 5, 2006)

THANKS 

happy happy joy joy


----------



## GodofDeath (Sep 5, 2006)

isnt this the chap the start of vol 23 i think it was anyways?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 5, 2006)

^Who knows?

Wait, that was Momiji with the camera phone in the chapter, right? It looks like him but kind of ooc for him. XD


----------



## Molekage (Sep 5, 2006)

RU 

thanks for the chapter! you are SO UBER


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 5, 2006)

Do we have a chapter yet?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 5, 2006)

NU CHECK LAST PAGE gogogogogogog


----------



## GodofDeath (Sep 5, 2006)

yea it was momiji he's evil


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 5, 2006)

The link posted for download is dead.  But, I found it on the marywang group on photobucket.


----------



## GodofDeath (Sep 5, 2006)

there was another one like 2 pgs back u could just right click and save as on that one


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks.  I got it.  I'm looking for a translation now.


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 6, 2006)

i didnt get to see the RAW so what did Momoji do that was so evil? O_o


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 6, 2006)

Kagura hugs Kyo and he takes a picture.  He kinda makes a evil face.  It's cute.  

DId you need the raw????


----------



## Coconut (Sep 6, 2006)

Akito is very naked


----------



## Molekage (Sep 6, 2006)

shadow dreams translation is up 

Link removed


----------



## JJ (Sep 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a real transformation. Akito accepting that she is a female and wants to be with Shigure.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 6, 2006)

@jaina: ...wait...I thought akito wanted to be with kureno...

now im confused...


----------



## Molekage (Sep 6, 2006)

shigure was in love with her...

and is kizu-chan is on?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 6, 2006)

@mu: O: O: O: That was in the beginning right??

yup! and i see mu-chan on!!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 6, 2006)

it was mixed in there with the incestual parts 

but yeah, thats who shigure has wanted since day 1

and YAY!!!  how are you kizu?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 6, 2006)

@moo moo: O: O: O: and then he didn't....

I'm okay! XD  you moo moo??


----------



## Molekage (Sep 6, 2006)

then akito is weird. and shigure is weird. and i*c*st happens. and gross. that part is really confusing

but at least kureno is free to be with uotoni 

tired! but its alright!


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 6, 2006)

No, Shigure loved Akito from day 1, but because of various things he broke up with her and then started to "go out" with Akito's mother (the name just escapes me now). But now since Akito undergone a real transformation, Shigure has come back to Akito and started to love her again.

As for Kureno, I think Akito was just using him to make Shigure jealous ....


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 6, 2006)

@moo moo: O: now i'm disgusted...

but didnt kureno chose to be with akito??

 aww...huggies for you!

@chibi: >_> akito is so mean....


----------



## Molekage (Sep 6, 2006)

or screwed up 

kureno pitied akito or something

and bye kizu! it was short but sweet; i need to go to xc practice!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 6, 2006)

@moo moo: I think he did...maybe that's why he decided to stay with akito

D: so fast???   aww...okies, take care!


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 6, 2006)

have fun muchan!!!!!

and i kinda liked this chapter ^^


----------



## JJ (Sep 6, 2006)

I was trying to be polite with the spoiler tag, but oh well. 

I would love for a family tree to be written about the Sohma's.  Like are they first cousins or distant cousins and how many generations.  I think that would be interesting.


----------



## Haku (Sep 6, 2006)

*waves* hi every one!


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 6, 2006)

then we would find out how incentuous or w/e they really are >.>


----------



## Molekage (Sep 6, 2006)

yeah, jo-chan, that might be tooo much info @_@. i'd be scared to see it


----------



## JJ (Sep 6, 2006)

I always try to keep thinking that they're very distant cousins. Ah well.

At least my favorite FB couple aren't related.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 6, 2006)

JediJaina said:
			
		

> I would love for a family tree to be written about the Sohma's.  Like are they first cousins or distant cousins and how many generations.  I think that would be interesting.



Yeah, I want one too, but I'm half afraid to find out how close some people like Hiro + Kisa and Haru + Rin are. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



and Akito, Shigure, and Kureno


----------



## Sasuke00093 (Sep 6, 2006)

*I LOVE FRUITS BASKET! *


----------



## Molekage (Sep 6, 2006)

YEAHHH!!! 

furuba to the masses 

i wonder if they tend to have this much i*c*st or if this generation is kinda weird. genetically, its really really bad if they are normally like this. which would explain akito's weirdness


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 6, 2006)

hmmmmmm...then again as somone said beofre, it could be a very huge family. or a common last name...like chan in china, and some others in india which i would name but that would be giving out my last name >.< hmmm o.k. like singh for ppl from punjab in india


----------



## Sawako (Sep 6, 2006)

Mu, I think it was explained in the series that those who are cursed tend to be with each other since they can hug each other without transforming and stuff. So I bet it happens a lot.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 6, 2006)

you are correct ru. it was when kagura was first introduced.

all i got to say is


----------



## Sawako (Sep 6, 2006)

Good thing our Momiji didn't stoop that low.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 6, 2006)

and kyo. they tried to get in better genes

go TOHRU!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes! And Kyo! And Yuki too!

Actually, most of them. XD It's just Hiro and Kisa and Haru and Rin! Oh my!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 6, 2006)

i think the creepiest is hiro, honestly. hes so. young. and hes hitting on his COUSIN?????


----------



## Sawako (Sep 6, 2006)

I know. Kisa is innocent. I don't know if she loves Hiro in THAT way yet, but she will someday. Hiro... yeah. 

I'm ashamed to be a sheep because of him!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 6, 2006)

aww ru

rather hiro doesn't deserve to be sheep because ru is so cool


----------



## Sawako (Sep 6, 2006)

Plus I don't think that Hiro is a lot like the sheep IMO. I think I'm more like the sheep than him. Please see below:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The Sheep, or Goat, oddly enough, is thought to be the most *feminine* sign of the zodiac, perhaps because this is a very creative sign. The Sheep is artistically talented and has a *great sense of fashion*. Chances are that this type will prefer to be a designer or painter, or go into the kind of profession where he/she can make the most of his gift for creating beautiful things.
> 
> *These people are considerate creatures - they think before acting, and try not to hurt anyone's feelings.* If it ever happens that the Sheep person causes unforeseen problems, it is very likely that he/she will step forward to rectify the situation. This side of their character helps them maintain a healthy social life as well as enabling them to deal with life's ups and downs.
> 
> ...



Well, I'm too lazy to compare Hiro to the whole short article, but the few things I bolded are so not Hiro!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 6, 2006)

maybe she messed up

or maybe thats why hiro is like that? to go against his nature?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 6, 2006)

But the cursed ones are supposed to be like their animal counterparts, yet Hiro isn't. Why would he go against that?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 6, 2006)

hes a cheeky little blighter

but kisa is entirely not tiger like 

and bye ru! i enjoyed talking to you like in the OLD days XD


----------



## nekocat17 (Sep 7, 2006)

Are any of them really like their animals?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 7, 2006)

kyo, i'd say

 NEKOCAT


----------



## nekocat17 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Molekage! Yeah, I guess Kyo is.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 7, 2006)

yuki's mouselike too... subtle

and i guess haru is kind of ox like... works hard, dedicated... yada


----------



## nekocat17 (Sep 7, 2006)

Shigure seems kind of doglike too, but I can't think of a reason why. (besides being the dog). Yuki does really have a mouselike thing to him though, like when he was dreaming about cheese.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 7, 2006)

i don't think shigure is very doglike, because hes too deceptive

sorry neko, i need to sleep! but i'm glad i saw you today!!


----------



## nekocat17 (Sep 7, 2006)

Night! See you later.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 7, 2006)

Mu you here?? 

EDIT=i guess not ...hemm,I'll see ya tomorrow  (hopefully)


----------



## Shai (Sep 7, 2006)

That was soo cute! X3


----------



## Molekage (Sep 7, 2006)

miza, yes sir i am

whats cute wu?

rin is kind of like ahorse... magestic and proud


----------



## Shai (Sep 7, 2006)

The chapter X3 bluuur!
<3 
:Flings Cookie Dough:


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 7, 2006)

Is there a Natsuki Takaya FC here? I would join!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 7, 2006)

We should make one.


----------



## Haku (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi people  how u doing!


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 7, 2006)

hmmmmmmmm i think there was..........

and hi!!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Aka-Aka! Your waffles make me hungry.  Or maybe I'm hungry because I skipped lunch. XD

Not a lot of the 12shi act like their animal counterparts huh? Hiro doesn't, and according to Mu, Kisa doesn't...


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 7, 2006)

Chibi-Usa said:
			
		

> We should make one.



EXACTLY! Should I start it? -is too lazy-

If the 12shi did act like their counterparts, then it would be kind of boring. I mean, then you would know a majority of their personality and stuff and to me, it takes away the pure reason why I love them. Well, Furuba doesn't revolve around the animals all the time...


----------



## Mojim (Sep 8, 2006)

About Mayu,she has already know that Kana lost her memories,right? So does that mean she's related to the Sohma or somethin'?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 8, 2006)

i don't think so, i think she just figured that something happened..


----------



## Mojim (Sep 8, 2006)

^ Mu you're here  I'm happy to see you ^^ Where have been lately eh?

She figured it out? I mean at that time she's know what happened between Hattori and Kana,right? Their relationship.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 8, 2006)

yeah, something like that

i've been endlessly working, my friend. i need to sleep now, but i'll be online in the morning tomorrow!


----------



## Shai (Sep 8, 2006)

:Gasp:
Have you heard the do you like waffles song?


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 8, 2006)

no. *gasp* I NEED TO KNOW TO BE A TRUE WAFFLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TELL ME TELL ME


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 8, 2006)

O: the spam! spamming is bad.....

i have a question...who exactly is akito going to end up? is she going to still stay with kureno or by herself??


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 8, 2006)

Have you read chapter 101 (I forget if it's before this chapter when we learn about Akito's relationship to *ahem*)

If you did, then: [Bleh, got rif of the nasty spoiler]

Akito ends up with Shigure  At the end of chapter 132 they are seen on the last page nearly kissing. Kureno ends up with Uotoni, and I suppose we should assume they have a more romantic relationship


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 8, 2006)

Do I sense a spoiler?>.> (Is very anal about spoilers)


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 8, 2006)

@chibi: It is...XD

@byakuya: Ah yes, I remember that


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 8, 2006)

Should I get rid of the spoiler than? I don't care, I just thought I should have


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 8, 2006)

@byakuya: well, its your choice  thanks for telling me


----------



## Molekage (Sep 8, 2006)

kizu-chan kizu-chan! 

yeah... that part is really interest. so you think kureno will end up with uotoni now?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 8, 2006)

@moo moo: moo moo!!  how are you??

XD of course! he should always be with her...

O: kureno and uotani look like katsuya honda and kyoko....


----------



## Molekage (Sep 8, 2006)

huh. you're right. i never noticed that before.

good! though i have a race tomorrow i'm not sure i'm ready for 

i ain't going out like yuki and kyo in the chapter you meet haru in XD


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 8, 2006)

@moo moo: XD I did when I was reading it.

aww... I'm sure you are.

XD speaking of haru....i found him....


----------



## Sawako (Sep 8, 2006)

Of course Kureno is going to be with Uo-chan! It's fate!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 8, 2006)

definately not plot no jutsu

but why does EVERYONE get a convienant pairing EXCEPT for momiji????


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 8, 2006)

@moo moo: XD XD

 momi-kun doesnt have a pairing?? T_T who should he be paired up with? kagura?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 8, 2006)

Like I've said many times, ew no, not Kagura! 
*Spoiler*: _132 spoilers_ 



And I hated how she clung onto him in the latest chapter. ><] I want Momiji to have a Tohru Clone lover damnit!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _132 spoilers_ 



kagura momiji was definately implied in that chapter. BUT KAGURA NEEDS TO KEEP HER HOOFS OF KYO! HE'S TOHRUS!!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _132_ 



Yeah, I'm afraid that they'll just be paired together now. >< I hope not though. I hate Kagura still!

AND YES! She needs to get off my two boys! Kyo and Momiji!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 8, 2006)

though kagura IS a lot like a more assertive tohru when shes nice! and shes been freaking out less so it MIGHT work @_@


----------



## Sawako (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah, she hasn't been so bad, so I GUESS Momiji can be with her if he REALLY wants to be. *sigh*

What about poor Hana-chan? I like her with Momiji better than Kagura. Or will she somehow be with Shishou?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 8, 2006)

momiji with hana??? 

shes shishous! hasta be...


----------



## Sawako (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah, I actually wouldn't mind Momiji with Saki since they're my two favorite characters (well, actually, Kyo comes before Saki, but she's RIGHT after that!)


----------



## Molekage (Sep 8, 2006)

fair enough. it could work. saki needs a bright beacon of light!!!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes she does. She needs happiness!


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't mind Saki/Shishou, actually I kind of like it...but

She's 15/16 and he's in his 40s. You do the math. Normally I don't like these kinds of relationships, but I like Saki and Shishou, so whatever.

I like Kagura, but I hate how she said she truley loved Kyo and then in chapter 114 we hear Shishou saying her love is only out of pity for the Cat Spirit. Momijii needs a girlfriend, just think about it: His fun and childish personality, and her...whatever. Most girls do like him now, remember ^_^

Although, Kagura, Momijii, Shishou, Uotoni + Kureno, and the others need a conclusion. Even Akito and Shigure have one, so it's possible that the others have some conclusion too.
Most of all, I want to see Ayame in love with Mine again. In chapter 130 and the other one with some Yuki/Ayame brother talk, we see that Ayame is acting all serious and lovey with Mine. AYAME NEEDS LOVE TOO DAMMIT!!


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 9, 2006)

Its already asumed Ayame is with Mine. d


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 9, 2006)

Who's Saki? I am getting all confused between all the characters in all the mangas I read!! Too many names to remember!!! >_<


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 9, 2006)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......I'm confused too. Is Saki Hana?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 9, 2006)

saki = hana. hana is last name


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 9, 2006)

Still doesn't ring a bell .... which chapter did she appear in???


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 9, 2006)

@chibi: ...^_^' saki = hana = hanajima

understand?


----------



## Coconut (Sep 9, 2006)

chibi15 said:
			
		

> Still doesn't ring a bell .... which chapter did she appear in???



She's the psychic girl, also Tohru's best friend appears first in Chapter 1


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 9, 2006)

Ahh!!! Man, I feel so stupid!! ^^;;


----------



## Coconut (Sep 9, 2006)

She pwned when she played Cinderella in their play!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 9, 2006)

I know. Saki as Cinderella was awesome! I hope she finds her prince charming someday. Or that Shishou or Momiji is her Prince Charming.


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm not too sure about MomojixHanajima. I htik he's too cheerful for her. But he is pretty mature even though he doesn't act like it, so I can't tell...


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 9, 2006)

@yachi: saki and momiji? Seems awfully a weird pairing...


----------



## Mojim (Sep 9, 2006)

@Lu: Who's Saki?


----------



## Prodigy-child (Sep 9, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> @Lu: Who's Saki?



Hanajima.  You know, the dark haired electro waves girl?


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey guys!I had an interview this morning, and got hired! YaY! This will be my very first job!^^


----------



## Mojim (Sep 9, 2006)

@Prodigy child: Ooops yeah,silly me .Is just that I only remember her short name Hana and Hanajima ^^.Thanks.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 9, 2006)

@zu: ^_^'

 zu-channnnn~

how can you forget hana? DX


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 9, 2006)

Ki-chan!I see you got a new avatar.Anyways, what's up?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 9, 2006)

@usa: usa-chan ^_^ 

not much XD you?

im just watching NANA movie...and re-reading fruba


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 9, 2006)

NANA movie? What's that?


----------



## Mojim (Sep 9, 2006)

Kizu said:
			
		

> @zu: ^_^'
> 
> zu-channnnn~
> 
> how can you forget hana? DX


Lily/Lu-chan,I've missed you .Has school started for you Lu? (because I don't see you around too much lately,even at jef place (Fc).

Oh yea,sorry.It's because her name Saki rarely beeing said in Furuba  .I like Hana,especially when she let loose her long black hair 

@Chibi: NANA is a series about FASHION  ^_^ (if i'm not mistaken)


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for telling me.


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 9, 2006)

i thought NANA was about music O_o


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 9, 2006)

Music?Don't go and get me confused...


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 9, 2006)

@au-chan: it is 

@zu-chan: It started on the 5th 

it has part of fashion....most of it is entirely based on music


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 9, 2006)

Okay, now I'm not confused anymore ^^


----------



## Mojim (Sep 9, 2006)

Lu said:
			
		

> @zu-chan: It started on the 5th


Oh,so it has started already.Hope you still have the time to spend in NF,Lily 

Lu,how old is Rin?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 9, 2006)

@zu-chan: I do.  I use it to talk to Haru 

*shrug* Around her 20's?


----------



## Mojim (Sep 9, 2006)

@Lu: Good  Haru? I don't get it Lu? (Haru Furuba or someone else?)

Hhmm..around 20's!!  That's like 5 years older than Haru.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 9, 2006)

no. shes still hs age.

EDIT: 17 according to wiki


----------



## Mojim (Sep 9, 2006)

@Mu: Ola Mu  

Oh,she's 17,but still 2 years older than Haru (damn Haru! .He's one lucky dude)


----------



## Molekage (Sep 9, 2006)

its the hair. haru gets all the girls cause of the crazy hair.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 9, 2006)

^ O rly Mu? I thought it's because of his sense towards of fashion (the way he dress up).


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 9, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> its the hair. haru gets all the girls cause of the crazy hair.



Yes, his hair is very, very smexy.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 9, 2006)

it might be the fashion too. not sure.

i think thats why everyone loves kyo. orange ftw


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 9, 2006)

I just remembered, in Haru's flashback with Rin when he was yelling at Akito did anyone find it starnge that he was already sleeping with Rin? I mean he was in middle school and she might've been in high school. Whatever, I have nothing to say >__>

Oh and:

Saki Hanajima - Hana-chan
Arisa Uotoni - Uo-chan

It's Kyoko's (Tohru's mom) way of nicknaming people or something


----------



## Mojim (Sep 9, 2006)

@Mu: yeah orange hair looks kinda cool to me 

@Chibi: Is he your favourite male character chibi?

@noble byakuya: Did he really do that? I don't remember they were doing that tho.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 9, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> @Mu: yeah orange hair looks kinda cool to me
> 
> @Chibi: Is he your favourite male character chibi?
> 
> @noble byakuya: Did he really do that? I don't remember they were doing that tho.



You could say that. He's right up there with kyo, whom I ADORE.Momiji is right under them. God I love those Sohma boys*fangirl moment*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 9, 2006)

@zu-chan: ah, sorry for leaving you hanging there for a moment

When I said I use it to talk to haru, I meant....my bf...

He's also born in the year of the cow/ox....


----------



## Mojim (Sep 9, 2006)

@Chibi: Lol...I see


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 9, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> @Mu: yeah orange hair looks kinda cool to me
> 
> @Chibi: Is he your favourite male character chibi?
> 
> @noble byakuya: Did he really do that? I don't remember they were doing that tho.



Um, I think so. In Rin's narration they didn't have any clothes on and were kissing and in Haru's flashback he remembered that Rin had a nightmare and she was happy that Haru was there for her (Errr, next to her in her bed)

Sorry, I'll try to find the chapter numbers.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 9, 2006)

@Lu: It's ok Lu,don't worry about it.Oh i see now .

@Noble Byakuya: Um..maybe I haven't reach that part yet,I think.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 9, 2006)

@zu-chan: I'm soo sorry!! >_< I'll be off again....need to finish watching movie


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 9, 2006)

yeah, I'm gonna get off real soon too.But I'll be on later after Naruto goes off.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 9, 2006)

@Lliy: Eh..sure go ahead Lily.Finish it first then  But maybe when you came back here, I've already go to bed.I'm dead sleepy right now O_O.

We can talk in here again later,ok   .Enjoy watching the movie ^_^


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 9, 2006)

I found the chapters!

For Rin's: chapter 78 page 23
For Haru's: chapter 105 page 15-16

Those are the pages where it looks like they take their relationship to the next level.


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 9, 2006)

The hair in anime characters usually decides how much I like them >.< ^^

My best friend's hair sticks up slightly and in the front like anime hair. How bout your hair? (For the guys here.)

And NobleByakuya, I foudn it wierd too. But I was all like, no they coudln't have. Lets ask muchan. MU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 9, 2006)

yo. i confirm what noble said. heavily implied, they might not have done something, but if shigure can sleep with akito's mom, anything is possible


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 9, 2006)

I don't really want to go back through all the pages I have missed.   Did I miss anything?

I finally read Shadow's translation of 132.  Am I the only one who really liked this chapter?


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 9, 2006)

The chapter was very nice. Because it was about Akito finally realising that she can too be free of the bonds that she once had and now she is able to move forward and protect all the good things that she enjoys now.

But the bad thing about this chapter is there is NO TOHRU!!! >_<

Oh well let's wait until Sep 20 to see what happens!!


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah, your right about that.  But, Kagura and Momiji teaming up made me laugh.  And Akito looked so pretty in this chapter.


----------



## JJ (Sep 10, 2006)

Indeed I liked how she finally wore a kimono.


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 10, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> yo. i confirm what noble said. heavily implied, they might not have done something, but if shigure can sleep with akito's mom, anything is possible


lmao 

i'm not sure if its funny but it made me laugh 

and i was looking at the spoiler in chibi-usa's sig. does um wait the guy who's with rin....does he really have a tattoo?


----------



## Mojim (Sep 10, 2006)

When the time in the summer holiday at Shigure villa,was Yuki tried to confess his feelings towards Tohru? This is when he whispered to Tohru ears,but Tohru didn't hear it.


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 10, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmm i dunno....but still wondering, is ur hair like anime hair? azim? mu-chan?


----------



## Mojim (Sep 10, 2006)

@au-chan: Aww you dunno  
Umm,I sometimes make my hair spikey tho 

I'll see ya later,I've got class.Bye


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 10, 2006)

Waffletime! said:
			
		

> lmao
> 
> i'm not sure if its funny but it made me laugh
> 
> and i was looking at the spoiler in chibi-usa's sig. does um wait the guy who's with rin....does he really have a tattoo?



The guy's name is Haru (Hatsuharu). He first appears in volume 3. ANd I think he has a tattoo, he always has them, not to mention that Haru also wears a lot of necklaces and earrings


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 11, 2006)

I finally made it, 

Natsuki Takaya FC


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 11, 2006)

So Haru had tattoos ever since he was like in middle school? O_o How'd he get permission form his parents? Was he one of the Sohmas iwth lovng parents?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 11, 2006)

I... can't remember. I don't think they really showed Haru's parents.

But Haru does seem like the type who'd get tattoos even if his parents said not to if he was in Black Haru mode.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 11, 2006)

i don't ever remember haru with tatoos. or his parents.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't remember haru with tattoos either.  I might have to go back and look for that in the manga.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 11, 2006)

I think after his fight with Akito concerning Rin, it looked like his mother was calling him. But he was all depressed and stuff, and for some reason he was shirtless


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 11, 2006)

Ah, I think I can find that then.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 12, 2006)

miza, i KNOW you're here somewhere! 

so did haru get the good end of parents?


----------



## Mojim (Sep 12, 2006)

^ Lol you got me Mu .How are you today?

Speaking about Haru parents,I've never seen them yet tho ^^.His mother accept him right?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 12, 2006)

no idea. thats why i'm asking. i never remember his parents

btw miza, i voted in the summer thingy. can you check my finished sound 5 pic out ?


----------



## Mojim (Sep 12, 2006)

^ Oh,so you don't know it either.

Thank you so much for making me in your top 5 list Mu.I appreciated it a lot ^_^
What you've finisihed it already? Ooo i'm getting exited to see it now 
*off goes to check it out*


----------



## Molekage (Sep 12, 2006)

come to think of it, haru is the only high school age character that i can't remember ever seeing his parents. obviously, we don't know/care about tori or shigure's folks since they are so old.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 12, 2006)

^ Yea his parents are still unclear in Furuba.Not much we know about them tho.

Shigure parents are really that old Mu? They are in the 50-60's range?

I live my comments on the thread Mu.Looks very very nice indeed 

EDIT=Btw your avy is really funny  Is it from SR?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks miza 

uhm.... i'd you'r right because sigure is only ~28.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 12, 2006)

^ Your very welcome Mu ^^ 

Lol...yeah maybe .
What do you think about Shigure commitment to his work Mu? Is he really focus/concentrate to his work as a writer? So far I've seen him just fooling around too much >_> *sigh*


----------



## Molekage (Sep 12, 2006)

well, he has enough money to not have to worry about work too much. i think he must be really really good for his publisher to put up with the crap he pulls


----------



## Mojim (Sep 12, 2006)

^ So,he has enough money in his pocket.Money is not a problem for him. (geez i'm kinda jealous with him).The Sohma villa house belongs to him right? Wow 2 house at the age of 28 >_~

Maybe he gives his commitment in a funny way  I mean with his own way..lol ^^


----------



## Molekage (Sep 12, 2006)

well, he does... ultimately... finish his work. kinda like me and art projects


----------



## Mojim (Sep 12, 2006)

^ Yeah last minute work...lol kinda same as me too, whenever I want to submit my assignments 

Btw Mu,your new avy is funny ^^ Is it from SR?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 12, 2006)

its from something called honey and clover 

really nice shoujo series 

but its not as good as furuba, but is very furuba-esce


----------



## Mojim (Sep 12, 2006)

^ Oh it's Honey and Clover,I see now ^^.

I might go and check it out later 

Mu,you still remember when Yuki whispered to Tohru's ear,did he confessed his feelings towards her at that time? (this is when at the beach in the summer)
But sadly Tohru didn't hear it.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 12, 2006)

did he really confess? i remember it bt vaguely. reference?


----------



## Mojim (Sep 12, 2006)

^ I'm not to sure myself either.To me it looked like he was trying to confessed.

Wait...I'll go look for it ^^


----------



## Molekage (Sep 12, 2006)

ok, thanks miza. i just remember a kiss in the summer though @_@


----------



## Mojim (Sep 12, 2006)

*I hate lagging damnit *

Here's one:


Here's another one:


----------



## Molekage (Sep 12, 2006)

ah. i don't think he was going to confess anything to her... once you get to chapter.... ~80 or so you'll see why.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 12, 2006)

^ Oh really?! I really thought he was going to confessed to Tohru.Haru said that 'you're going to lose her' when he said that to Yuki.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 12, 2006)

Do you mean at the end of volume 15 and beginning of volume 16?

Damn, I wanted to hug Yuki right there

Kyoko was funny though xDDDD


----------



## Mojim (Sep 12, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:
			
		

> Do you mean at the end of volume 15 and beginning of volume 16?
> 
> Damn, I wanted to hug Yuki right there
> 
> Kyoko was funny though xDDDD


Yup


----------



## Haku (Sep 12, 2006)

*waves* hi every one!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Haku! And hello everyone else! I know I haven't been in her a while, but it just cause I haven't read the manga chapter yet(15 and up) so I didn't want any spoilers...


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi all!!

Molekage, so you like Honey and Clover? I just started watching this series and it's very cute!! Do you know anywhere where I can get the manga raw or not? Thanks


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 12, 2006)

Molekage. who's that on your avatar?  I like it tho.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 12, 2006)

He kinda looks like shigure with shorter hair to me.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 12, 2006)

Chibi-Usa said:
			
		

> He kinda looks like shigure with shorter hair to me.



*Imagines Shigure with butterflies and all lovey-dovey*

It's not hard actually


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 12, 2006)

Very strange to think of it like that...... 

and u think i should spoiler most of my sig?


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Sep 13, 2006)

I like Frutis basket a lot....
the best thing about this manga are all the boys... I love Kyo, Yuki and moumishi...


----------



## Mojim (Sep 13, 2006)

> I like Frutis basket a lot....
> the best thing about this manga are all the boys... I love Kyo, Yuki and *moumishi*...


You mean Momiji right?  
He's a funny person and a bit weird (likes to dress girls clothes)^^


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 13, 2006)

> its from something called honey and clover
> 
> really nice shoujo series
> 
> but its not as good as furuba, but is very furuba-esce



It's not shoujo it's Josei which is intented towards an older audience.

BTW I think Honey and Clover is better then Furuba and funnier too..


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 13, 2006)

Honey and Clover is actually a pretty good romance series! I recommend those who love Furuba try it out! =D


----------



## Kurenai-neko (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh..Furoba forum~ *glances up* I can answer that question!  

In order of your questions Nihonjin, I'm not to sure about handing the website out publicly so PM me for it. The Manga is more way in depth than the anime, explaining things to a fuller extent and giving them a pretty much happy ending. There's a couple of more chapters till the series ends if I'm not mistaken and hopefully nothing bad happens @_@. The anime splits from the manga somewhere within ep. 25 which is  book 6. Though after that is the earlier episodes in the rest of 6 and up to Chapter 45/46 in 7. ...I'd recommend starting from the beginning of the Manga. It'd make life easier. 
Hope that wasn't too confusing.  

heh. first thread post is useful~ XD
Also, I've seen honey and clover too. I second the recommendation.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 13, 2006)

nihonjin, i have all my stuff in volume form. i don't mind uploading them for you, because most manga sites only have chapters


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 13, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:
			
		

> However, at times the anime is funnier than the manga (Like when Hana and Uo came over :roftl)



That was one of my favorite parts of the anime.  I also like the hotsprings episode.  And the one where the Yuki FC goes to Hana's house.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 14, 2006)

the 20th is ALMOST HERE

6 more days!!!

and MIZA I KNOW YOU (WERE) HERE 

kizu chan i see you too


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 14, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> nihonjin, i have all my stuff in volume form. i don't mind uploading them for you, because most manga sites only have chapters



If you do that for me you'll be my forum hero for this month


----------



## Molekage (Sep 14, 2006)

hehe, sure buddy. what can i start ya off with?

and you use winrar ne?


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 14, 2006)

Upload everythinx XD ^_^' ;p
And yeah, I use winrar ^_^


----------



## Haku (Sep 14, 2006)

*looks around* Hi ppl


----------



## Molekage (Sep 14, 2006)

oi hakufighter. doesn't look like anyone else is around 

and nihonjin i'm just going to keep editing that one post


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 14, 2006)

ZOMG!!!!! FURUBA CHAPTER IN 6 DAYS!!!!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow, is it in six days already? Time sure flies by fast!

I'll be sure to come here and post the chapter as soon as it comes out, unless someone else beats me to it. ^^


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 15, 2006)

moo moo ain't on... at least there's yachi! 

O: wait, what chapters? which chapter?


----------



## kire (Sep 15, 2006)

I need chapters 124, and 127, and 128...
Damn stop tazmo, and Illuminati is only up to 122..
 im catching up!!


----------



## JJ (Sep 15, 2006)

It's like some kind of weird conspiracy about 127.


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 15, 2006)

What happened in 127 again?


----------



## Coconut (Sep 16, 2006)

*Fruit Basket Volumes*

Mole, to relieve you from your volume uploading here are links for volume 1-21
Volume 1: [DK] Digimon Savers 16
Volume 2: [DK] Digimon Savers 16
Volume 3: [DK] Digimon Savers 16
Volume 4: [DK] Digimon Savers 16
Volume 5: [DK] Digimon Savers 16
Volume 6: [DK] Digimon Savers 16
Volume 7: [DK] Digimon Savers 16
Volume 8: [DK] Digimon Savers 16
Volume 9: [DK] Digimon Savers 16
Volume 10: [DK] Digimon Savers 16
Volume 11: [DK] Digimon Savers 16
Volume 12: [DK] Digimon Savers 16
Volume 13: [DK] Digimon Savers 16
Volume 14: Link removed
Volume 15: Link removed
Volume 16: Link removed
Volume 17: Link removed
Volume 18: Link removed
Volume 19: Link removed
Volume 20: Link removed
Volume 21: Link removed
Volume 22: Unfinished


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 16, 2006)

^^Thanks for sharing ru-chan!


----------



## Coconut (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for the rep Yachiru  <3


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 17, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!11 THIS CHAPTER IS FILLED WITH KYOXTOHRU GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's soooooooo cute!!! XD


----------



## Sawako (Sep 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _133_ 



I know! All the KyoxTohru in it was so adorable. And Kyo is smiling more! Yay!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 17, 2006)

wowwww thats pretty early! 

i can't wait!!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 17, 2006)

I know! It came out 4 days early. That's a record! I was surprised to find it out so early. I wasn't even looking, and yet I found it.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 17, 2006)

that was a cool chpter  but i don't get what happened

ru


----------



## Sawako (Sep 17, 2006)

Oh, there's a translation out from the usual place. So now I know what's going on!

Hey Mu!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 17, 2006)

whoa. they never have done it for early releases. you're the best ru!

and wow to what rin was wearing @_@


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 17, 2006)

So much KyoxTohru 

I love this chapter, BUT I HATE THAT SOUMA MAID. You know, the one who kept on saying she was too old in the chapter, she even yelled at Kureno . Not to mention when Akito wanted to make her feel better she just walked away...

Oh, and I loved that Haru came in at the very end and Rin was blushing so much  This was a good chapter, but 129 is the best IMO


----------



## Sawako (Sep 17, 2006)

But... she is old. XD She's going to die pretty soon. It's kind of too late to enjoy life IMO. But that's just me being a pessimist.

Yeah, 129 is still the best chapter ever.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 18, 2006)

meh, thats the uber "ren is teh roxorz" maid right? i don't like her anyway 

129 ftw! though i like now how kyo and tohru are so open about kyo x tohru


----------



## Coconut (Sep 18, 2006)

Can anyone translate 133 ^_^


----------



## Molekage (Sep 18, 2006)

hey coconut, its already out 

Link removed


----------



## Coconut (Sep 18, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> hey coconut, its already out
> 
> Link removed




Thank you so much Mole <3 love


----------



## Sawako (Sep 18, 2006)

...Who's Kunimitsu that was in the last chapter? I don't remember his face or name. Can anyone help me?


----------



## nekocat17 (Sep 18, 2006)

Kunimitsu is the person that works at Kazuma's dojo. He's the one always wearing the martial arts-looking clothes. I think they first show him volume 9ish when Kyo and Tohru visit Kazuma.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 18, 2006)

...

Oh yeah! Now I remember! Thanks Ku. ^^


----------



## Molekage (Sep 19, 2006)

@ coconut for a post a LONG time ago, OH SNAP. you are awesome. i totally didn't see that post!

aka-aka i know you are around somewhere


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 19, 2006)

Here I am!!!  I was just thinking about you and thought I'd drop by. Sorry I haven't been here lately. OOOOOOOOOOOO cool avatar mu-chan!!!

i gtg but ill be back tomorrow to look at ch 133 and say hi. its late right now.


----------



## Coconut (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the upload Yachiru <3 & Mole for translation <3 Pwnsome chapter


----------



## Molekage (Sep 19, 2006)

its one of those chapters where you need the translation for it to kick butt imho


----------



## Sawako (Sep 19, 2006)

Yay for the KyoxTohru in that chapter. It was so sweet. <3


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 19, 2006)

Yea. I liked it a lot. ^^

Hey I have a question:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Was that Akito hugging Shigure on Page 29?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, you're correct, Aka-Aka. ^^ That's who's hugging Shigure. (I'm too lazy to use spoiler tags. XD)


----------



## Molekage (Sep 19, 2006)

so is akito less creepy now? or more? cause shigure akito is kinda weird imo


----------



## Sawako (Sep 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Mu_ 



Yeah, Akito is getting better IMO. And really, you don't like ShigurexAkito? I like the pairing! They both need someone. And this works.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 19, 2006)

fair enough. its just that now that i think about two things about them, it gets a little creepy. 1 is that shigure watcher her grow up. 2 is the whole i*c*st thing :S

but you are right, its kinda cute too


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I thot they looked really cute together in this chapter!!!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm too lazy for spoiler tags. Warning if you haven't caught up the to the manga and you're about to read this post: Don't read it. And probably lots of posts below.

I guess I'm okay with the whole i*c*st thing. I mean there's Hiro + Kisa and Haru + Rin also. And Kureno + Akito for a while. Plus Shigure + Ren.

...

Oh ew. Shigure sleeps with Akito, and then AKITO'S MOMMY?!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 19, 2006)

.... yes. apparently. don't think about it. its better for you mind

and ru are you ok? why is your custom user title "uguu?"


----------



## Sawako (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, I'll try not to think about it. I just realized how sick it is. Or else I realized how sick it was when I first read it and forgot it.

Oh, Uguu is from Kanon. One of the characters says that a lot and it's fun to say. XD


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 19, 2006)

Yachiru, ur new avatar is really nice btw.


----------



## GodofDeath (Sep 20, 2006)

yay new chapter


----------



## Sawako (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks Aka-Aka. ^^ Is that you who repped me saying that then? Just wondering.

And yes, GodofDeath, new chapter! With KyoxTohru! *squee* I can't wait until October. Lost, Kanon, Death Note anime, new chapter! Eee!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 20, 2006)

Random fact: Today was the day the chapter was supposed to come out! But we've already read it and everything. XD


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 20, 2006)

October is sure the month of goodness!!!

Can't wait for the Death Note anime!!


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 20, 2006)

yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

im probably gonna watch death note, then read it.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh yeah, Death Note is a pretty good manga until a certain character dies, and then after that I personally believe it goes downhill, and others believe it went downhill sometime after that too. XD And the ending sucks. I think the person who lost should've won. 

But I think Fruits Basket is a better manga. ^^ Although Death Note is amazing. I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 20, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmm yea.  Thx Ru-chan!


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 20, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, Death Note is a pretty good manga until a certain character dies, and then after that I personally believe it goes downhill, and others believe it went downhill sometime after that too. XD And the ending sucks. I think the person who lost should've won.
> 
> But I think Fruits Basket is a better manga. ^^ Although Death Note is amazing. I'm sure you'll enjoy it!




I really liked Death Note as well.  Although, the ending really did suck.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Death Note ending spoilers_ 



I still can't believe Near won. I *HATE* Near! I so wanted Light to win against him. And I wanted L to win against Light. L > Light >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Near

It's Mikami's stupid fault for going against his god. Otherwise Light so won.



I'm glad I never got mad at Fruits Basket. I would've gotten really mad if it ended up YukixTohru. Ewww.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Death Note Ending_ 



I know.  I was really mad at the end of the manga.  It was very disapointing.  




I've never gotten really mad at furuba either.  Although, I would be happier if some characters were featured more.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, I wish Ritsu was featured more. We barely saw him, huh?

And I'm mad that Momiji doesn't have anyone! That's the only thing I'm mad about.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, Momiji needed someone.  

As for Ritsu, he was probably featured the least out of all of them, wasn't he?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, I can't remember really seeing him besides for the first time Tohru met him.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 20, 2006)

I think that was his one appearance.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, poor Ritsu. I wonder why Takaya just ignored him like that? He's great comedy relief!


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 20, 2006)

He kinda annoyed me a little bit.  But, I guess I might have gotten used to him.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 20, 2006)

agreed to that. same with his mom

furubateers, gotta go!


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 20, 2006)

See ya later mole.  

I think his mom might have been worse.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 20, 2006)

Bye Mu!

Oh, I still can't get used to his mom. But Ritsu I'm fine with.

I wish they showed a romantic development with Ritsu and Shigure's editor, since they're supposed to be paired up at the end. At least that's what I've read.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, that would have been nice.  Oh, well.  How long now til the next chapter?  I forgot to look....


----------



## Sawako (Sep 20, 2006)

I think it's only two weeks, but let me check.

I know it's sometime in October!


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 20, 2006)

At least it is not another month long wait.


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 20, 2006)

I can't wait.


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 21, 2006)

Death Note was good in the FIRST PART. Second part just went downhill and the ending totally SUCKED!!

Anyways, Fruits Basket is like the only manga that ends with something I am satisfied with!!!


----------



## JJ (Sep 21, 2006)

These chapters are coming out fairly quick!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah, I agree, chibi15 (ugh, I had a nickname for you but I can't remember. >< You're just 15 now, sorry XD) about how Fruits Basket is the only manga that has an ending that I was satisfied with. Oh, and Cardcaptor Sakura did too. That, Furuba, and Death Note are the only mangas I've seen the ends to though. The rest are all ongoing! But Furuba is ending very nicely. ^^


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 21, 2006)

I don't know if these was posted before, but it's always good to watch certain things again  Some of my favorite Furuba AMVs I watched on YT:

Furuba Hell
Furuba Hell 2
^^' Subtitles on both though

No subtitles on these:
A Song for Everyone
A Song for Everyone 2

I love the last one  Hatori's song was so sad


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 22, 2006)

i'll check them out tomorrow ^^


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 22, 2006)

zomg why is no one posting here?


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 22, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Yeah, I agree, chibi15 (ugh, I had a nickname for you but I can't remember. >< You're just 15 now, sorry XD) about how Fruits Basket is the only manga that has an ending that I was satisfied with. Oh, and Cardcaptor Sakura did too. That, Furuba, and Death Note are the only mangas I've seen the ends to though. The rest are all ongoing! But Furuba is ending very nicely. ^^




I agree. So far I am pleased with the ending of furuba.  Everything seems to be coming along very well.


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes. I love the ending!!! I haven't had any complaints, which is very unusual. s HI NURIEL!!!!


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 23, 2006)

Hello Waffletime 

Hopefully it keeps going the way it has been.  But, so far so go.


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 23, 2006)

133 I think....Just go back one page, and you can find out. 

Do you guys know anyoe who hangs out in the Blender a lot?


----------



## Mojim (Sep 23, 2006)

@au: au-chan,has Furuba ended??  
I'm still on vol 12.

esca,Suzuhiko,Kori,ram,SNICKERS,RK,and many more that I can't remember


----------



## Coconut (Sep 23, 2006)

FURUBA QUESTIONZ0RZ - I'm not sure if this is a spoiler but i'll treat it as one anyways 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Does Tohru know that Kyo knew her mother and that he was there at the accident?


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 23, 2006)

Coconut: For your question the answer is Yes!! See spoiler for more details


*Spoiler*: __ 



I forgot which chapter was it but when Tohru tried to confess to Kyo, Kyo turns her down and tells her about how he met her mother and how he harmed her and blames himself for it. Tohru saying that she thinks her mother does not blam him even if she does, she can't stop the feelings she had for Kyo. Then I am not sure what happens but Tohru then run into Akito and Akito pushed her off the cliff.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 23, 2006)

All of it happened in chapters 119 (Maybe 118 and 120, but I don't remember)


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 23, 2006)

Are Tohru, Kyo, Yuki, etc. in their last year of high school?


----------



## Shai (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi guys ^_^ what's the latest?
I've not been on in sooo long :'(


----------



## Rori (Sep 23, 2006)

Ch 133 is up? I can't find it anywhere. =[


----------



## Rori (Sep 23, 2006)

I should make a note to check the previous pages. :sweat 

anywho, thanks for getting the link for me.  *downloads*


----------



## Mojim (Sep 23, 2006)

^ Your welcome


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey Azim, my sis was wondering what the latest chapter in one piece was


----------



## Coconut (Sep 24, 2006)

chibi15 said:
			
		

> Coconut: For your question the answer is Yes!! See spoiler for more details
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





			
				NobleByakuya said:
			
		

> All of it happened in chapters 119 (Maybe 118 and 120, but I don't remember)



Thanks alot you guys


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Sep 24, 2006)

Just started reading this series.

and I must say it's pretty good XD


----------



## Rori (Sep 24, 2006)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Akito and Akito pushed her off the cliff.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Akito didn't push her, the cliff collapsed while she was talking to her.


----------



## Shai (Sep 24, 2006)

Oooh 133? cool ^_^
Anyway toodles!


----------



## Rori (Sep 24, 2006)

^ Thanks! 

Curious, how many chapters are actually left untill it's finished?


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Sep 24, 2006)

It should be 135.
Theres talk of Takaya including two chapters from another manga she's recently done in volume 22 so that would mean two chapters from 22 are going to be pushed to 23 (130 and 131). 
Considering the splash page is with chapter 130 too not on 132, it seems it's true. 
With that, chapter 133 would be the forth chapter of that volume meaning it'll end at 135. Takaya said she was going to end the series this year so unless she now does a chapter release for every issue of Hana to Yume she's not going to have enough time to do another volume. 
And really, I don't think there's enough to talk about to push for another five to six chapters. All that's left is for Akito to talk to Ren and theres nothing more to do. To go for another volume is going to be a risk, people are already looking for a ending now. If she drags on too long it won't end Furuba on that high its on now.


----------



## Rori (Sep 24, 2006)

> but but but there MUST be more kyo x tohru



There better be.  

@SSG: Thanks, yeah, I pretty much get ya when you say it can't keep continuing. No matter how much I love it. ;________;


----------



## Molekage (Sep 24, 2006)

ruuu 

is it october yet?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey Mu!

I wish it were October. ;_; New Furuba chapter, Death Note anime, Kanon, Lost, Homecoming... so many good things in October! It needs to come now!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 24, 2006)

hehe, thats exciting.

but its sad to know furuba ends on 135


----------



## Rori (Sep 24, 2006)

> Yuuki: I <3 your Fai avatar!!! *Fai > All*



;D Thanks, & qft. XD



> but its sad to know furuba ends on 135



Yeah. =[ But, I'm happy because new Tsubasa Chronicle chapter.  

And I want more Kyo/Tohru, atleast, in the last chapters. ;_____;


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 24, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Hey Mu!
> 
> I wish it were October. ;_; New Furuba chapter, Death Note anime, Kanon, Lost, Homecoming... so many good things in October! It needs to come now!



I'm so excited for Lost!!  

We are almost there.    I am very excited for the next furuba chapter.


----------



## Rori (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm not too bothered about any YuChi action, I'm not like a huge fan over that pairing, but I guess it makes sense if we were to see them in the last chapter, I guess.

offtopic - Lost! zomg. Apparently about the 6th episode - before it takes a three month break - is going to change the way people think about Lost, forever. o_o


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 24, 2006)

Yuuki said:
			
		

> I'm not too bothered about any YuChi action, I'm not like a huge fan over that pairing, but I guess it makes sense if we were to see them in the last chapter, I guess.
> 
> offtopic - Lost! zomg. Apparently about the 6th episode - before it takes a three month break - is going to change the way people think about Lost, forever. o_o



I hope we get to see a little of everyone in the last chapter.  

More offtopic- You are going to get me really eager for lost now.  So, we only get 6 episodes?  Then a three month break?  I can't wait.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh, so is it official that 135 is the last chapter of Furuba? Well, like Yuuki said, I'll still have Tsubasa chapters. XD

And really, is the 6th episode of Lost going to be that exciting? Oh, I can't wait! 

I hope there's lots of KyoxTohru in the last chapters and not so much YukixMachi, but that's because I still don't like that pairing too much.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 24, 2006)

ru-chan 

Where did it say 135 was the last?  Is this another internet rumor?  Or do we have an offical statement?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey Nu! 

And I was just reading on the last page people saying that 135 would be the last. I don't know if it's official or not.


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Sep 24, 2006)

The only official thing we have to go on is that it'll finish this year. 135 is the final chapter for vol 23 so it makes sense for it to be the last but it's not official its the last volume. We'll find out on the 5th, Hana to Yume will add a banner for a 135 preview saying it's the last if it is.

Off topic: Three months?! When is the third season set to air anyway? We've got the final two eps of season two this week.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 24, 2006)

I guess that makes sense then.  I feel kinda sad that the ending is so close.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 24, 2006)

Aww... so there's only two more chapters left? ;___; I'll miss you Furuba. I think everyone in this thread should start reading Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles when Furuba is done so we can start a thread on it and talk in there. ^^

@SSG: Yeah, Lost will show 6 episodes starting October 4, then a 12 (or 13?) week break, then the rest of the episodes. I can't believe there's no lost for 3 months though. I actually liked the reruns last year, but I just got mad that I didn't know WHEN it would be a rerun or not. *sigh*


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 24, 2006)

^^They are trying to drive us crazy with waiting......

I haven't read Tsbasa yet.  What is it about?


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Sep 24, 2006)

Its sad its ending but then hopefully Takaya can do a new series. And I hope after people have seen how popular Furuba ended up being we'll get her other series liscenced.


----------



## Rori (Sep 24, 2006)

Lost - Well, I heard from my brother, that about the 6th episode, it'll change the way Lost viewers think about Lost, then it'll take a three month break untill like Jan or Feb. I'm pretty sure they took a break like that last year, though.

So it's going to leave us with a major cliffhanger. -____-

/offtopicness. XD

edit- 


> I think everyone in this thread should start reading Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles when Furuba is done so we can start a thread on it and talk in there. ^^



I'm already keeping up with the latest chapters. So that's one in.  XD


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 24, 2006)

Sephiroths samurai girl said:
			
		

> Its sad its ending but then hopefully Takaya can do a new series. And I hope after people have seen how popular Furuba ended up being we'll get her other series liscenced.



That is what I keep hoping.  I would like for her other works to come over.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, I read online that Takaya is already planning out her next manga, so hopefully it'll come out soon after Furuba ends! Maybe the next month!


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Sep 24, 2006)

Yuuki said:
			
		

> Lost - Well, I heard from my brother, that about the 6th episode, it'll change the way Lost viewers think about Lost, then it'll take a three month break untill like Jan or Feb. I'm pretty sure they took a break like that last year, though.
> 
> So it's going to leave us with a major cliffhanger. -____-
> 
> /offtopicness. XD



*Cries* Why must they make us wait for so long?


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 24, 2006)

That would be so nice, if her new manga started this year.  I wonder if she will take a break??


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Sep 24, 2006)

I would think she'll take a break. She's already done some oneshots during this year while doing Furuba so she'll probably start next year.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, my guess will that she needs a year to take a break + plan her whole manga out before starting. I wonder if her new manga will have to do with more food... (since Furuba kind of has to do with Fruits and onigiri XD)


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 24, 2006)

My guess is she will do something completely different.  I can't wait to see what it is.


----------



## Rori (Sep 24, 2006)

Me neither. After Fruits Basket, I'm willing to take a bite at anything new she does.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 24, 2006)

Me too.  Hopefully, once we know when it is coming, we can find a way to get the raw.  It will be tough finding new sources for everything.


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Sep 24, 2006)

The one shot thats going to be included in vol 22 looks pretty funny. The scans I've seen so far are too small to translate but one of the four pannels is about the changing prices of a salon.

(And now I have to go. I've still not done my psychology essay. ><)


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 24, 2006)

^^I don't remember that one at all.   I guess I didn't look close enough.  

See ya later SSG!  Good luck with your essay.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 24, 2006)

Changing prices at a salon?  I'm curious as to what these one shots are now. I don't think I've seen them.


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 24, 2006)

For those interested, Tsubasa Chronical is ONE BIG CLAMP CROSSOVER manga!!!

I am a big Clamp fan so I am up to date with this manga!!!

I really hope the last chapters are about everyone!! I don't really care about YukiXMachi but a little bit won't hurt I guess


----------



## Coconut (Sep 25, 2006)

Where's the Kureno love? Manabe love? 
It would be so funny if Kagura and Momiji got together


----------



## Rori (Sep 25, 2006)

It'd be nice to see most of the other characters, I guess. I think it's just the fact that I want Takaya to spoil us with more Kyo & Tohru. XDD I mean, cmon, for all the KyoxTohru we've waited so long, so we want to see more. 

When is 134 out again? The 4th? That's just terrific, I have to wait untill then for the new Tsubasa Chronicles chapter. ;_________;


----------



## JJ (Sep 25, 2006)

Bubbles mentioned in the FC thread that she is in Japan and that they released the final FB chapter apparently.

Edit: She is wrong sorry.


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 25, 2006)

The next one comes out on Oct 5!!!


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 25, 2006)

Just wondering, are the characters in Tsubasa Chronicles unique or interesting?


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 26, 2006)

Most of the characters from Tsubasa comes from various CLAMP series. They mostly maintain their characteristics from their own series in Tsubasa. Of course they also have original characters made for this series, but mostly they are interesting and/or villians.

Take the main cast for example:
Sakura - CCS
Syaoran - CCS
Mokona - Magic Knight Rayearth
Yuuko - xxxholic
Fye and Kurogane - Original Characters (I think)


----------



## Sawako (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah, Fai and Kurorin (Kurogane XD) are the only original characters. The others are from different CLAMP mangas. They're the same character, but they're not the same character. It's hard to explain. You'll understand more once you start reading. 

The main cast, except for Syaoran who I'm mad at right now because of the latest chapters, are all just as lovable as all of our Furuba characters, IMO. ^^


----------



## Rori (Sep 26, 2006)

Fai's most loveable. XD



> The main cast, except for Syaoran who I'm mad at right now because of the latest chapters



You and me both. ;_____; 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though I am starting to like real Syaoran. XD




--

You know, there really need's to be a Tsubasa Chronicle thread.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 26, 2006)

Yuuki, make the Tsubasa thread so we can talk about it. Yachiru commands you to. XP


*Spoiler*: _Syaoran-related spoilers_ 



Yes. I'm starting to like real Syaoran, but I'm so pissed off at clone Syaoran because of all he did.



Although I don't hate cSyaoran as much as I do Ren from Furuba. She's just the spawn of evil.

And Ren = Akito's mommy if someone can't remember.


----------



## chibi15 (Sep 27, 2006)

New Death Note CM!!!!!!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 27, 2006)

Why is that in the Fruits Basket thread?  15, you should post it in the Death Note thread. ^^


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 27, 2006)

when does death note anime come out?  

and do u guys think hanging out in the blender is a bad habit?


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 27, 2006)

I watched the first episode of the TSC anime (The first 7 minutes xDD I had to go to my temple after that with my parents, I'm Hindu) And I want to watch/read it SO much. Unfortunatley, I want to watch other animes and read other mangas too . Ugh, I'm so busy nowadays, I blame school for giving me too many tests and quizzes in the first month of school >:-O

Anyways, whatever Takaya makes, I'll definitly read it. Even if it starts out slow at first, it'll get better and better. Right? We still need closure from Ritsu, Maneba, Kimi, YukixMachi, Ren (Hardly saw her. But not too fond of her),  Kagura, Arisa, Kureno, Saki and Momijii. 

 makes me sad that there's only two chapter left

Oh, and the Death Note anime should start on October 3rd


----------



## Sawako (Sep 27, 2006)

I hope Ren's closer is that she dies. I hate her.


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 28, 2006)

Yea, same. I hate Ren.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 28, 2006)

chibi15 said:
			
		

> For those interested, Tsubasa Chronical is ONE BIG CLAMP CROSSOVER manga!!!
> 
> I am a big Clamp fan so I am up to date with this manga!!!
> 
> I really hope the last chapters are about everyone!! I don't really care about YukiXMachi but a little bit won't hurt I guess




I'm a huge CLAMP fan as well.  I've read the xxxHolic that crosses with Tsubasa, but I have yet to read Tsubasa.  I'll have the check it out.


----------



## JJ (Sep 28, 2006)

For a moment I nearly forgot this was a FB thread. 

I'm in the "Hate Ren" club as well.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 28, 2006)

God I hate Ren. If it wasn't for her, Akito wouldn't be so fucked up and try to hurt someone 

How the hell did Akira see something in her o__O She won't even hold her own child, that bitch


----------



## Sawako (Sep 28, 2006)

I know, I can't believe that Akira chose her to be the bearer of the new God! And Ren is on the cover for the latest volume, and I'll post a picture when I can find a HQ one. She does look pretty on it, but she's evil!


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 28, 2006)

Did u guys see the Betty FC?  And I got my first neg rep today. 3 in fact.

On the subject of Furuba, I really they come out with a second season of the anime. It would make my life complete.


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Sep 29, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> I know, I can't believe that Akira chose her to be the bearer of the new God! And Ren is on the cover for the latest volume, and I'll post a picture when I can find a HQ one. She does look pretty on it, but she's evil!



Akira didn't chose her to be the bearer of the God, they didn't know their child was going to be the God just like none of the other know.


----------



## Shai (Sep 29, 2006)

o_o There's a Hate Ren Fanclub!
=D I really hate her >__<
She dosen't deserve Haru
I'm not Jelous he's paper :'(
-------> So Jealous <-------


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 29, 2006)

What the...? REN is on the cover? I wanted Akira or Katsuya  Has Kyoko ever been on one? All I know is that all of the former jyuunshi, Akito, Kazuma Tohru, Arisa, and Saki have been on one.


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 29, 2006)

shai_wings said:
			
		

> o_o There's a Hate Ren Fanclub!
> =D I really hate her >__<
> She dosen't deserve Haru
> I'm not Jelous he's paper :'(
> -------> So Jealous <-------



i think ur confusing two characters; the girl who likes haru and akito's mother


----------



## Rori (Sep 29, 2006)

XD Ren & Rin.

I don't see what's wrong with Rin, though. She's one of my faves. XD


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 29, 2006)

I like Rin, I guess... :S She's kinda annoying and a lil emo.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 29, 2006)

How is Rin emo ? o__O At least she has a good semi-relalistic reason


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 30, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmm true..but its just somehting about her  OOOO NB, I haven't repped u before, have i?


----------



## Shai (Sep 30, 2006)

-_- I don't like her either


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 30, 2006)

Waffletime! said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmmm true..but its just somehting about her  OOOO NB, I haven't repped u before, have i?



-checks User CP- Nope, doesn't look like it  

Well, Rin is kind of pissed off for the right reasons. First, her parents never loved her and they disowned her while she was at the hospital. Life was great with Haru and all, BUT, there's always Akito. SHe pushed Rin out of a second story window, told her she was not needed, and made her stay away from Haru. Then Rin tries to find a way to break the curse, and you know the rest of the story 

Err, I just love all of the zodiac members, especially Kureno


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 30, 2006)

I guess the events in her life did take a toll. :S I do feel sorry for her. But everyone tends to like/make friends with different personalities. I have a freind kinda like her; distant, doesn't eat much at school, shops (except at Nordstrom, Bloomingdaels, etc.)


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 30, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:
			
		

> Err, I just love all of the zodiac members, especially Kureno



Me too.  I think all of the characters in furuba are so well done that it makes it hard not to like them, or at least feel for them.


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 1, 2006)

Nuriel!!! A Naruto themed avatar? 

And yes, the Furuba characters were very well developed.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 1, 2006)

I was in the mood for a naruto avi.   

I like the fact that if you open volume one of furuba there is so many things that have changed.  Some manga have very little in the way of character and plot development.


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 1, 2006)

Definitely. s


----------



## Coconut (Oct 3, 2006)

UBER LEET BUMP

My favourist (If that's a word) filler sketch is this one (It's in Volume 9, beginning chapter 49)

I changed the curves on Photoshop so it would be be more whiter ​


----------



## Molekage (Oct 3, 2006)

very nice 

2 days! 

i can't find anything yet...


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Oct 3, 2006)

I see there's still a wait going on  Hi guys!


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 4, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> very nice
> 
> 2 days!
> 
> i can't find anything yet...



I'm getting impatient again for the next chapter.  

Maybe we can get it early again.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 4, 2006)

ru chan must save us!!! she always wins

*misses ru *


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm sure she will find it first.  I haven't been online with here in forever.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah... same here 

but i hope there is more kyo tohru


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah.  Me too.  How many more chapters do we have left?


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 4, 2006)

Is the Furits Basket manga better than the anime? I've enjoyed the anime and if it's just as good, or even better, I would make it a priority to read is ASAP.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 4, 2006)

its definately better. furuba anime was a good anime, but the manga is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 4, 2006)

Next chapter in 2 days???


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 4, 2006)

I thought the next chapter is tommorrow. 

PLEASE have some Ayame in it  It's been too long since we got more than 5 pages of him (I love him too much)


----------



## JJ (Oct 4, 2006)

Keollyn said:
			
		

> Is the Furits Basket manga better than the anime? I've enjoyed the anime and if it's just as good, or even better, I would make it a priority to read is ASAP.



I think the anime was great, but to get the full story you have to read the manga.  Although I keep hoping that maybe someday they might make more of the anime (I doubt it though).


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 4, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:
			
		

> I thought the next chapter is tommorrow.
> 
> PLEASE have some Ayame in it  It's been too long since we got more than 5 pages of him (I love him too much)



u like bishis?


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Oct 5, 2006)

Chapter 134 is out. They're discussing plans for after high school and college.


----------



## chibi15 (Oct 5, 2006)

where to get 134????


----------



## Molekage (Oct 5, 2006)

heres something i garnered from a live journal:
"evidently it focuses mostly on kyo/tohru at the zoo with Uo and Hana, and Yuki talking to Manabe. i do kinda hope that some of the others make an appearance, but i'll have to wait until the scans show up somewhere i have access to."


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 5, 2006)

Waffletime! said:
			
		

> u like bishis?



Who doesn't  xDD


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 5, 2006)

Sephiroths samurai girl said:
			
		

> Chapter 134 is out. They're discussing plans for after high school and college.



   words cannot express my joy


----------



## Molekage (Oct 6, 2006)

sigh. still can't find it. nothing on google, mangahelpers, or live journal


----------



## Shai (Oct 6, 2006)

='(
Nooooooo


----------



## GodofDeath (Oct 6, 2006)

aaaaaaaaawwwwwww still nothing yet i wanna read it


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 6, 2006)

is it out yet?


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 6, 2006)

No x__x

I would kill for even a bad photo of the raw, I just want more Furuba


----------



## Sawako (Oct 6, 2006)

Sorry guys, the RAW is just really late this week. I guess it's what we get for getting it so early last time. ^^

It's strange how there's spoilers for it but no RAW...


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for the spoilers.  Hopefully, we can track down the raw soon.  


EDIT:
134 scans are out.  Let me find a good link and I will post it here.


----------



## GodofDeath (Oct 7, 2006)

hey nuriel pm with the links if you can i aint wanna search the pgs in the morning


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 7, 2006)

The site I use only has partial scans up.  I can send you the link for those though.  I checked a few minutes ago and they had 10 pages up, and just now they had 15.  So, even if they don't have the full chapter.  Keep checking, it will be up soon.


----------



## GodofDeath (Oct 7, 2006)

thx for the link i thought i was gonna go to sleep now all we need is the translation summary place to do the tranlating summarizing


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah, the only summaries I have seen have been very vague.


----------



## Rori (Oct 7, 2006)

I want links too. Please?


----------



## Rori (Oct 7, 2006)

Yachiru; life-saver. 

*downloads*


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm translating it this weekend along with 133. ^^


----------



## Raptor (Oct 7, 2006)

Thank you Yachiru 

*goes back to the shadows


----------



## Molekage (Oct 7, 2006)

how can one person be as awesome as ru???  

thanks yachiru!


----------



## chibi15 (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks soooo much!!!!!!!11


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 7, 2006)

I knew Ayame would be back!!!!!!!

I really wish I knew what was going on though, especially with Saki on page 22 xDDDDD


----------



## chibi15 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Yuki is thinking of going into university to study something and then Ayame comes in and says "run another shop with me" (or something along those lines)

Meanwhile Kyo wants to leave (where ever they live) and travel around the world and of course he asked Tohru to join him!!! (SOOO SWEET!!!! XD)


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

Is the summary out for this chapter yet?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 8, 2006)

nope 

nothing from seph's samurai girl nor shadowland dreams


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

Gosh, this sucks. The RAW was late and now the summary/translation is late. ;_;

Hey Mu. ^^


----------



## Molekage (Oct 8, 2006)

teh ru!!! 

and here i thought i was going to win this time

do you know when the next one comes out?


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

My friend can read a bit of Japanese, and she said that the RAW said the next chapter wouldn't be until November.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 8, 2006)

:amazed

WHAT??!?!?!??!!


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm hoping that she misread it though.  We'll get a confirmation when Shadow Dreams gets it up...


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 8, 2006)

November? And it's already the 8th.

Wait, isn't the next chapter the _last one?_


----------



## Molekage (Oct 8, 2006)

i heard that rumor too, but there isn't enough for a volume right?


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

I have no idea which chapter is the last one anymore. All I know is that it's coming soon.

Although I read that Fruits Basket was supposed to end at the end of this year, so maybe there'll be a chapter in December? I hope it comes out December 9. That's my birthday.


----------



## GodofDeath (Oct 8, 2006)

next chap is november 4
doubt its gonna end on next chap cuz they still gotta do yuki and his chick


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, so it really is true that the next chapter is in November? Thanks for the comfirmation, although it sucks since we have to wait a whole month.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 8, 2006)

che.... furuba waits are killer 

and i 127 still isn't out anywhere


----------



## Molekage (Oct 8, 2006)

still haven't read them

should i do it?


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

YES!

They made me almost die because it's so beautifully done. You're depriving yourself if you don't read them. Just read 129 afterwards and you should be fine!


----------



## Molekage (Oct 8, 2006)

oh ru-chan! i belive you! here it goes!


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

Yay! I'm sure you'll like the chapters even if they are sad. 

So which chapters did you skip over and not read yet, Mu?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 8, 2006)

most of the 120

but i just read them...

wait ru-chan was kyo telling his story to tohru the entire time or were they thought bubbles???

SO SAD! KYO NO BAKA!!!1


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

Umm... I forgot.  

I'll have to reread it later to check. When I feel like being sad.

edit: Although I'm like 90% sure that he was telling it to Tohru. I might be wrong.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah, i think so too. thats why tohru was like i need to be again my mom

129 IS SO MUCH MORE AWESOME WITH THOSE CHAPTERS!!!!!!


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

YES IT WAS! That's why I was all squeeing during 129! It's because of those two chapters too!


----------



## Molekage (Oct 8, 2006)

i've more or less read all the other ones because of shadowland dreams

SO GLAD for 129!!! PURE AWESOME


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes! 129 = best chapter in Fruits Basket! It's a fact.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 8, 2006)

130 was almost the best chapter, but momiji wasn't there


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah, if Momiji was there it would've been even better than 129! It was such a beautiful chapter. I know he's already free, but they could've shown him hanging out with Kagura or something.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 8, 2006)

kagura??? are you admiting kagura x momiji???


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

No! It's just that everyone else seemed to be with someone. Like Kisa was with Hiro. And Haru was with Rin. Ritsu was with her his mom. Kagura was alone.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 8, 2006)

i just just kidding ru 

weren't tori and shigure alone?


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah, but when has Momiji ever hung out with them alone? It's more likely for him to be hanging out with Kagura than them.


----------



## Angel Haiku (Oct 8, 2006)

Im a big Fruits basket fan.I am searching everywhere to buy the Manga!I already finished the Anime.And it's gaining alot of support and fans!


----------



## chibi15 (Oct 8, 2006)

Woot for Summary and a bit of script!!! Sorry for the grammar and mis-spelt words!!

Chapter 134
Let's watch the same fireworks in next year's summer ... just the both of us


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kyo - My bracelet is in her room, in the same place as her mother even now. She knows I want to throw it away, but her heart thinks that.

Tohru - Kyo kun!! Look look, it's a small bore(?)
Kyo - Wow! That's right
Tohru - Kyo, where should we go next? We'll always be together
Kyo - Just go around in order should be ok
Tohru - Really?

------

Uo - I want to see the elephants
Hana - There is no gallery
Kyo - Why did you two come along?
Uo - Stupid. You are just like an elephant. What are you looking at? If you don't want us, at least show us the white bears.
Hana - There is no gallery
Kyo - If you have a problem then go home.
Uo - Stupid, that's the problem! If it's your first date, then go to somewhere more grand or go to the amusement park! At leat to a BIGGER zoo!!!
Kyo - You are so noisy!

-----

Uo - You are afraid of heights aren't you! You are the type that won't go on Ferris Wheel!
Kyo - I don't know!! I never rode on one!! You are mean saying those mean things.
Uo - Elephant
Kyo -You are always saying elephant then I will SHOW you the elephants!!
Tohru - There are cats over there

---

Uo - You are good to elephants and to cats as well
Hana - (I can't translate this part)
Kyo - I'm tired
Tohru - Uo-chan, Hana-chan, I am the one that wants to come here, so we should have gone somewhere else??
Uo - That's wrong, we just want to make fun of Kyo
(I can't translate this part)

-----

Tohru - It's cats so CUTE!!
Uo - Come here
Kyo - You suit black cats
Uo - Looks like using magic

----

Kyo - My broken braclet, on that day, she silently picked it up.

----

Kyo - The bracelet was proof that I was a monster. I think it's ok to throw it away but maybe some day "I shouldn't have throw it away" feelings might have come. Feeling is there. But I can't move. She picked it up for me, She might be trying to protect the present and future me.

---

Even now in a far away place, I want to fly, I want her to pick up all these far far away thoughts

The thoughts of a person wearing a bracelet, all of them

I don't understand

But I do understand one thing

"Love" is not just loving the one in front of you, but both the past and the future

----

She wants to hold it all.

That's what I thought of her.

----

That's what I thought.

Really?? Yuki is going to a far away university??
Yuki - Yes, I will be living by myself then.
Can you really do that?? You won't played too much that you died?

----
(Can't translate)

Are you really ok? How about searching for a house?
How about your guardian? It's going to be your parents?
Yuki - I thought of that but I don't want to ask them. I will talk to my brother.

----

(can't translate)
Yuki - That's right. I have been searching for a place since yesterday.
By bicycle?
Ayame - Thankfulness, Thankfulness the voice of it. The sky filled with blue and burned with green. It's Yuki's new world. (then can't translate)
That's right

----

Ayame - That's create a new Yuki world right here!!!
That's great
Yuki - This is not a place to live!!!
Yuki - If possible, I want to find a normal place.
(can't translate)
Yuki - So what are you going to do? Going to university?
I don't want to go, but after I graduate, I have to learn about my family busniess, so everyone is like "go, go".

----

I might feel like going
If you change your reason to go, then you should go.
Various partime, various experiences that you can't get in university. I feel like a big girl.
Yuki - You said it yourself.
Macchi - It's ok to think of such uncertain things.
(can't translate)
Yuki - You are like a stupid person. 
Yuki, but both of you not going to university, don't you feel uncertain?

----

Yuki - No?
It will make the experience takers mad.

Uo - We walked a lot today
Hana - But it was fun
Tohru - Of course! Let's go to the temple before we go home
Uo - By yourself?
Kyo - I'm tired

---

Kyo - But even that all their personality never changed, even a bit weird
Hana - Your thoughts
Kyo - Don't read them!! 
(can't translate)
Kyo - What?

---

Hana - You got taken along. That's right, one day it will come, I know it.

---

Hana - But even now I am here.

---

Hana - I will forgive you if you call me "Mama"
Kyo - You died???
Uo - Don't make fun of him too much
Hana - I guess
Uo - We like you like this, you are a good person, but a bit stupid.

----

Hana - Even if you are stupid
Uo - Even if you are stupid
Uo - Tohru is our best friend, Nakama and family. We are begging for real.

---

Hana - Leave the father to me.
Kyo - That doesn't relate!!
Tohru - Sorry I am late
Kyo - They both went home
Tohru - Did I make you wait
Kyo - It's alright

----

Kyo - I want to go somewhere now, is it ok with you?
Tohru - I don't mind, where do you want to go?

Machi - I brought meat from my house.

---

Thanks so much!!!
Machi - you are noisy
Yuki - I am glad you came.
It's better if you two are alone right?
Yuki - It's not that! I didn't say that!
You are becoming an adult

---

Yuki - That's what I said
The meat!
Yuki - You were worried about that?

You said it before, so what next?

----

Kyo - When I graduate, I want to leave here. (can't translate)
Kyo - I was running from the world, running and shutting myself off from the wrold. I can't forgive that.

----

Kyo - I want to live with you as a normal human being. I am happy very happy. That's why I want to care about various things even if I am in a different place.

----

Kyo - If it's possible, I want to do it with you.

Side Panel - It's the new road taught by you I want to walk with you - It's Kyo's Proposal?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 8, 2006)

ZOMG 

HE PROPOSED??!?!?!?!??

CHIBI I LOVE YOU


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 8, 2006)

KYO'S PROPOSAL!?!?!?

Please let it be a marriage proposal (Even if they are too young, but Kyoko was in middle school when she met Katsuya, and they got married)


----------



## Molekage (Oct 8, 2006)

SO HAPPY

THERE MIGHT BE A TIMESKIP CHAPTER AFTER ALL


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

KYO'S WHAT?!?!

OMG. I HOPE I'M RIGHT WITH THE TIMESKIP WEDDING!!!


----------



## Molekage (Oct 8, 2006)

if the next chapter is the last one, maybe it will be 100 pages


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

I sure hope so! Then I will be able to predict what will happen in any Takaya manga! 

Actually, maybe not. But that would be cool if I could.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 8, 2006)

but where would be the fun in that?

but i';m glad you predicted kyo x tohru


----------



## suteishi (Oct 8, 2006)

100 pages?

More like 150...

Just because


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

Mu, me too. I'm glad I predicted KyoxTohru. Because that's the best pairing in the whole Furuba world.

suteishi, I would hope for 150 pages, but I think that's too much pressure on the mangaka. It's not like she's a robot!


----------



## suteishi (Oct 8, 2006)

XD

I know...Still that would be amazing.

I'm so happy about the KyoxTohru, I hate when I read something and they end up with freak parings that have nothing to do with the plot lines, or when there's a love triangle 

*Cough*Inuyasha-Kagome-Kikyo*cough*


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, Fruits Basket kind of had a love triangle for a while with Kyo-Tohru-Yuki, but in the end, they solved the love triangle and everyone is happy!


----------



## suteishi (Oct 8, 2006)

I know...


It's not that I hate Yuki, I just found the whole thing kind of weird...

For some reason Yuki reminds me Alot of Akito...I don't know why.

And yes I do know that Akito is a girl (Probably the biggest thing that has happend so far in the series)


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

Yuki reminded you of Akito? Really? Wow, I never thought of them as alike...

But now that you mention it...


----------



## suteishi (Oct 8, 2006)

It's the hair...


Is there a website where I could read Fruba manga? Because the website that I was reading it on Died -tear-


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, no, I don't know any websites where you can read it online. Try looking for an MSN group?

If you want to download them though, you can download them at this website: Death Note


----------



## suteishi (Oct 8, 2006)

THANK-YOU!!!!


-glomps-


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2006)

You're welcome. ^^ Enjoy Furuba!


----------



## SafiMoyo (Oct 8, 2006)

Can someone explain the ending (of the Manga) to me? I didn't understand it... The translation was very bad @_@


----------



## GodofDeath (Oct 8, 2006)

what ending you talking about???
there are still chapters being released so it didnt end


----------



## SafiMoyo (Oct 8, 2006)

GodofDeath said:
			
		

> what ending you talking about???
> there are still chapters being released so it didnt end


Ohhh? Maybe that's why the ending seemed so weird and random

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did someone die? It really seemed like someone died...


----------



## chibi15 (Oct 9, 2006)

No one died!!! It was just my bad translation!

But Kyo was just surprised how freaky Hana looked and thought she was a living zombie!!! XD

Anyways, can't wait for the next chapter!!!


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 9, 2006)

The only people who died in Furuba were Katsuya, Kyoko, Kyo's mom and Akira (All in flashbacks). Anyone dying in Furuba now...I really can't see it. We've been with them for too long


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Oct 9, 2006)

SafiMoyo said:
			
		

> Can someone explain the ending (of the Manga) to me? I didn't understand it... The translation was very bad @_@


Who translated it? Some people try to just run the text through a translation program bubble by bubble but it doesn't give you accurate translations.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 10, 2006)

> And Kyo's proposal is for them to travel the world together, not one of marriage. She hasn't answered him yet so we'll probably start off with that next chapter.


 
Fangirls like to have imaginations


----------



## Molekage (Oct 10, 2006)

don't stress yourself samurai girl! thanks for your hard work!

still no summary from shadowland dreams


----------



## JJ (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh wonderful! More Kyo/Tohru goodness.


----------



## GodofDeath (Oct 10, 2006)

i always thought the site was owned by someone in japan and got the manga and then did the translation or summaries


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 11, 2006)

Still no summary or trans from shadow yet.  

So, is the chapter coming out on Nov. 5th going to be the last???


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 11, 2006)

I can't wait for the translation!!


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 11, 2006)

Me either.  I have read a summary that was decent.  But, I am still eager for the translation.


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Oct 11, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:
			
		

> October 25th? That's my birthday  It'll be a nice birthday present, to actually read two chapters with KyoxTohru


Really? Happy b-day to both of us then. ^^


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Oct 11, 2006)

GodofDeath said:
			
		

> i always thought the site was owned by someone in japan and got the manga and then did the translation or summaries


Which site? Otaku Corner?
Otaku is in the US and I'm in the UK. We get the scans normally but sometimes I can get the mag.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 11, 2006)

rawr. still no shadowland translation

does anyone know what happened to ichi no lj?


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 11, 2006)

It looks like she stopped updating.  If I can find the link, I know of another page where you can download the raws.


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Oct 12, 2006)

Nuriel said:
			
		

> It looks like she stopped updating.  If I can find the link, I know of another page where you can download the raws.


Otaku Corner has the raws if you're still looking for them. ^^


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 14, 2006)

Is the translation out yet?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 14, 2006)

sorry aka-aka, neg to that


----------



## Coconut (Oct 15, 2006)

Sephiroths samurai girl said:


> Otaku Corner has the raws if you're still looking for them. ^^



OHH So you're Seph from Otaku how awesome, I go to your site all the time for Furuba updates. It's pwnage that you come to NF too


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 15, 2006)

I still can't believe we have to wait until Novmber for the new chapter >__<


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 15, 2006)

ZOMG YOU'RE SEPH!!!!!!  I didn't think I'd ever be able to meet you!!!! And you go on this forum, in this thread.!!!!!


----------



## Molekage (Oct 15, 2006)

sorry, none of us can find it either! it just kind of doesn't exist...


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 15, 2006)

argh >.< I can't just skip this chapter, it'll be hole in the whole process. All I know is that the chapter is about Kureno and Arisa. They're are details here: Gear 2 is that amazing
though I really hate reading chapters with raws along side translations.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 15, 2006)

Ahhh! There's a thread!

Furuba>You.

I have the whole anime series -- but the manga's wayyy better. Rin's my favorite, followed by Momiji and Hiro..I don't read online, so I only know what happens from books 1-12 so far -- I'm getting 13 soon.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree.  The manga is way better than the anime.  I have all of the Tokyopop volumes as well.  I think they did a pretty decent job on the translation.

Nice to see a new face around this thread RyRyMini.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, as far as I know, they did, cause I can't read Japanese @_@

However, Australia has 20 volumes out, in English obviously. I may end up buying those -- waiting 3 months seems like forever.

The ending of the anime was really towed up. I'd like a second season, but I don't know if they could fix the damage that they did to the end of it.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 15, 2006)

Australia is up to 20?  I wonder if there is much difference between theirs and ours.  

As for the ending of the anime, I don't see how they could possibly fix that.  You would almost have to pretend that it never happened.


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 15, 2006)

well, I just finished up chapter 132, things I wrapping up quite nicely ^_^ 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I love how the curse is finally broken, it sort of makes you wonder what else they're going to talk about?



so far the only question left in my mind regarding the series is what kind of person shigure really is. His whole persona is really twisted and after 132 chapters I still have no idea what this guy is about.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 15, 2006)

^^I honestly think that is one question we might never get the answer to.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, Shigure's really trying to get closer to Akito, so that may be his reasoning for doing the things he does

by the way, I can't seem to get the scans of 127 from OC  All it says is that I have to log in as Seph-Noir  WTF?

But looking at the pages that were posted, I have to say that I cann't believe this one:


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 15, 2006)

yea, but even that reasoning is a little cryptic. Was he trying to get close to Akito because he really cared about her or just to make Akito think that. And if he really cares about Akito then why'd he sleep with Ren. Shigure is a really confusing character and I'd be really mad if they ended this series without fully explaining what he's about @_@


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 15, 2006)

I believe he slept with Ren because Akito slept with Kureno.  I do think he really cares for Akito though, imo.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 15, 2006)

I thought he splept with Ren because she looks like Akito (When she's older)


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 15, 2006)

Who knows.....  I don't remember where or when I read that.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 15, 2006)

i'm pretty sure nuriel is right on this

shigure loses major points if noble is right. -_-

thats just sick


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 15, 2006)

Would you say Man-whorish too?


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 15, 2006)

then I think shigure did lose major points because I think noble is right. Afterall Akito only slept with Kureno because she thought that Shigure was with Ren (I think any way ^^; ). But then I started to think that maybe Shigure did have feelings for Ren because Ren said that he'd see him looking at her with a look of lust or "wanting" or something like that. Who knows ::sigh::


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 15, 2006)

lol, Shigure just likes to make life interesting.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 15, 2006)

or really sick 

but shigure is really funny. his anime form is better than manga form imo


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 15, 2006)

yea is anime form is a bit more agreeable only because the anime doesn't tell the whole story. But even still in the anime half through I started to get this feeling that something wasn't quite right about him.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 15, 2006)

Shigure was one of my favorite characters in the anime.   He was different in the beginning of the manga though.  Before he got all twisted.


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 15, 2006)

kyonkichi will always be my favorite character =^^=


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 15, 2006)

My favorite character overall is Momiji.


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 15, 2006)

but Momiji lost his cuteness when they aged him up /_\ I missed "little" Momiji, that and his life seems a whole lot sadder now not being able to be with his family or the one he loves.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 16, 2006)

I know.  I agree.  Ru-chan and I have discussed this many a times.  Poor Momiji needs someone.


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 16, 2006)

I just find it weird how for all the people who'd most likely end up really lonely being left alone they hooked them up with someone except Momiji. Even Yuki gon Machi after he came to terms with the fact that his feelings towards Tohru were like a child to his mother. It even seems that newly atoned bitch Akito will be with someone in the end.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 16, 2006)

I know, its sad.  He's such a caring character too.  He deserved to find someone.


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Oct 16, 2006)

Waffletime! said:


> ZOMG YOU'RE SEPH!!!!!!  I didn't think I'd ever be able to meet you!!!! And you go on this forum, in this thread.!!!!!



Hehe, you make me sound like I'm someone famous. ^^ I'm also on Gaia and Stop Tazmo.


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Oct 16, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:


> Well, Shigure's really trying to get closer to Akito, so that may be his reasoning for doing the things he does
> 
> by the way, I can't seem to get the scans of 127 from OC  All it says is that I have to log in as Seph-Noir  WTF?
> 
> But looking at the pages that were posted, I have to say that I cann't believe this one:



If you read my other entries it explains that people started using up my bandwidth without asking and refused to stop so I had to change to a password acount. If you email me I'll send you the pw.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 16, 2006)

stop tazmo has a lot of them. also, coconut has all of them uploaded i think, but noone has found 127 yet.


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 16, 2006)

Sephiroths samurai girl said:


> I'll be working on it after I'm done with 133 and 134. Those tow are taking priority as they're the newest.
> I'm also having my pc taken away today as its got a virus so the translation for 134 is going to slow down a little until I can get it back.


no problem, I ended up reading a chapter summary of 127 so it didn't feel like there was a gap in between events. Luckily it was about Arisa and Kureno and not about Kyo and Tohru (that would have bugged me  ). I'd rather you get 133 and 134 done first since I'm really anticipating those ones.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 16, 2006)

> His whole persona is really twisted and after 132 chapters I still have no idea what this guy is about.


 
I know what you mean, however I'm only like..50 chapters in, and I thought he was a silly, fun loving guy....etc. But then we learn about his previous girlfriends..and at Tohru's parent/guardian conference..I'm like wtf?!


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 16, 2006)

Parent Teacher conferance was one of the most memorable moments in Furuba ^^ Mainly the Yuki-Ayame one though. Don't you just love how Mayu knows the entire -forgets name they had- Trio? I hope they have closure on her and Hatori


----------



## Molekage (Oct 17, 2006)

DEFINATELY. tori is so awesome! the kana story was so sad


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you. ^^
On the blog too if you noticed is the raws for 133 and 134 and soon the translations once I get my home pc back. (It has a virus so had to be taken away.)


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 17, 2006)

Molekage said:


> DEFINATELY. tori is so awesome! the kana story was so sad


 
Yeah, but Kana is better off now, so Hatori can move on (In a way, but he already has) I thought the entire fill-in-the-blank sketch in volume 10 (I think) with Hatori and Maytu was so cute though


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 17, 2006)

> I'm more of a Yuki x Tohru fan than Kyou x Tohru


Same. But I can kinda support Kyoru 'cause Yuki's got Machi..



> Don't you just love how Mayu knows the entire -forgets name they had- Trio?


Mabaduchi? Something like that xD


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 19, 2006)

Yuki and machi know how each other feels, and KyoxTohru is the best shojo pairing ever (Maybe SakuraxSyraoan[sp] too )


----------



## Molekage (Oct 19, 2006)

i would agree with you on that, though my favorite pairing all time is from the shouen manga ranma 1/2 ranma x akane ftw 

also, still no shadowland translation


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 19, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:


> Yuki and machi know how each other feels, and KyoxTohru is the best shojo pairing ever (Maybe SakuraxSyraoan[sp] too )


me too though it's kinda of a three way tie between kyoxtohru, sakuraxsyaoran and sanaxakito. How I love my favorite manga couples and my fravorite bishounens


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Oct 19, 2006)

Molekage said:


> i would agree with you on that, though my favorite pairing all time is from the shouen manga ranma 1/2 ranma x akane ftw
> 
> also, still no shadowland translation



Once I get my home pc back I'll be able to finish off my translation on Otaku Corner.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 19, 2006)

kakoishii said:


> me too though it's kinda of a three way tie between kyoxtohru, sakuraxsyaoran and sanaxakito. How I love my favorite manga couples and my fravorite bishounens


 
What's a show if a bishi doesn't end up with anyone?


----------



## Shai (Oct 19, 2006)

>__<
So sorry first i got a new computer then
I forgot my password
: Sweatdrop:


----------



## Shai (Oct 20, 2006)

Watched Fruits Basket Last Night all warm in bed aaah
Beginning to really love Aya at first he confuessed me to the extreme then he scared me then i began to put up with him and i think now he is oober awesome!
XD


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't know if anyone else posted this or not.  But, it looks like the next chapter will be another kyoxtohru chapter.  Also, we may get to find out a little more about Kyoko's words to Kyo.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 20, 2006)

where'd yea find that nuri? 

also, whens it come out?


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 20, 2006)

Someone translated a banner in Hana to Yume on another message board.  As for the chapter, I can't remember when it comes out again.  It should be soon, shouldn't it???


----------



## Shai (Oct 20, 2006)

>__< What is the latest the furthest i've got to is 132 and that wasn't Kyoru. . .


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 20, 2006)

yay! kyoxtohru chapter gotta love it! I'm really interested in Kyoko's last words to Kyo. I can't believe that Kyoko would said "I won't forgive you." Somehow I feel that whole mess needs to be sorted out.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 20, 2006)

Kyoko would never say she won't forgive someone, remember what Tohru said in chapter 120-ish? Unless you're not that far up yet


----------



## nekocat17 (Oct 21, 2006)

ooh, I really hope that's true. I've been wondering what was up with that line for the longest time and I was afraid the series was going to end without explaining what she really meant with that. *hopes*


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 21, 2006)

no I read that far, but tohru only said something like she couldn't believe her mother would say something like that but if she did she'd have to disagree with her.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 21, 2006)

-sigh- That was such a good KyoxTohru moment though


----------



## Shai (Oct 21, 2006)

I loved it when she shouted
Because I Just Love Kyo!
I was all awwwwwwww T_T


----------



## Sawako (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm too lazy to read through the pages to see if this has been posted yet.



> If you didn't know already or you knew and just wasn't sure as to when or you knew and this is a waste of space (well... whatever, me bads)
> 
> But Manganews.net posted on Wednesday (thus I am late and some of you may have already known) that Fruits Basket will be ending in the No. 24 issue of Hana to Yume that goes on sale November 20th.
> 
> As for us in America, unless TP gets happy around the holidays, I don't think we'll see the last volume here until early 2008 maybe late 2007 (maybe)


Source:


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for posting that Ru-chan.  So, november 20th.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 22, 2006)

thats a FREAKING long time


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 22, 2006)

Don't we have one more chapter before that one or not?  Do have to wait until then for anything?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 22, 2006)

unclear, because there still aren't any good translations out


----------



## chibi15 (Oct 22, 2006)

There will be one in November 5 (I think) and then the last one on November 20.

SOOOOOOO SAD!!!!!! Furuba is ending!!! One less manga to fangirl about!!! T_T


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 22, 2006)

All I have is brief summaries of it.  I wish I knew if the next chapter was nov 20th, or earlier.....


----------



## Coconut (Oct 23, 2006)

shai_wings said:


> I loved it when she shouted
> Because I Just Love Kyo!
> I was all awwwwwwww T_T



What chapter was that  ?


----------



## Shai (Oct 23, 2006)

:'( Everything i lurrrv is ending! :'(


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 23, 2006)

Coconut said:


> What chapter was that  ?


 
Chapter 120, page 24 ^_^


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 24, 2006)

Okay.  I found this while surfing the web.  It is a little info on a project from the creator of furuba:

- Komogomo by Natsuki Takaya, now that is going to finish Fruits Basket Takaya retakes this series of strips that already published in the Hana to Yume Extra which they are centered in two totally opposite young people.

It also had this pic posted:




Anyone else know anything else about this????


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 24, 2006)

As I said before in my FC, he looks just like Kyouya from Ouran


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 24, 2006)

I found this as well, but can't find a translation.....



> Tudo indica que Fruits Basket realmente vá terminar no volume 22 no Japão. O novo indício é o novo mangá de Natsuki Takaya! Sim! Em setembro ela estréia na Bessatsu Hana to Yume (que, de bimestral, se tornará mensal) com o mangá Komogomo, cujo One-Shot já foi publicado anteriormente. A história, infelizmente, não sei do que se trata.



Can anyone translate this???


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 24, 2006)

???? WHat language is that??


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 25, 2006)

I have no clue.  That's why I couldn't get a translation for it.  I was hoping someone could help me out with that.


----------



## Shai (Oct 25, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:


> As I said before in my FC, he looks just like Kyouya from Ouran



Oh yeah o_o


----------



## Rori (Oct 25, 2006)

^ @ the translation: I stuck it through (horrible) babelfish a few times to see which language it was. Seems portuguese.



> Everything indicates that Fruits Basket really goes to finish in volume 22 in Japan. The new indication is new mangá of Natsuki Takaya! Yes! In September estréia it in the Bessatsu Hana you the Yume (that, of bimonthly, one will become monthly) with mangá Komogomo, whose One-Shot already was published previously. The history, unhappyly, I do not know that if it deals with.



I think it's just stating when it finishes.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 25, 2006)

Isn't that old news? The only new things just seem to about the new manga. >__>


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for translating that Yuuki.  I was hoping for more info.....


----------



## Molekage (Oct 26, 2006)

STILL no shadowland dreams summary... i hope nothing is up...


----------



## JJ (Oct 26, 2006)

Long waits are difficult. I'm going to try to remember to put up a FB avatar that week the last chapter comes out.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 26, 2006)

How come there still isn't that translation/summary?


----------



## Coconut (Oct 27, 2006)

9 More Days...


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 27, 2006)

I had found one a while ago (summary), but now I'm having trouble remembering where it was at.  As for a full translation, that I can't seem to find anywhere.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 27, 2006)

Ack, I haven't noticed that November is almost here 

And I know this is off-topic, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO SEPHIROTHS SAMURAI GIRL AND ME XDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday!  

And ya, just a few more days until the next chapter.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 27, 2006)

Happy birthday. ^^

Oh wow, November is almost here. Which means a new Furuba chapter!! Time flies by so quickly, doesn't it?


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 29, 2006)

We are almost there!  

Plus, we only need 151 more posts to get to 5000!


----------



## Sawako (Oct 29, 2006)

Y'know, I have like 1000 posts in here. It's over 1/4 of my overall post count. 

The next chapter is coming out soon! I wonder what will happen in it?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 29, 2006)

still, waiting for the chapter is annoying <_<

and there is no evidence for a 134 summaries at shadowland dreams


----------



## Sawako (Oct 29, 2006)

I wonder why no summary is going up? The chapter's been out!!


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 29, 2006)

I can't find a good summary anywhere.  Ususally you can at least find one somewhere else, but not this time.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 29, 2006)

I know. Now we get no translation at all because of those people.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 29, 2006)

It only takes one person to ruin something good for everyone.  I guess you don't realize how many people read her summaries/translation, until she doesn't do one.....


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, nobody has it.  I wonder why???  ae doesn't have it either.....


----------



## Sawako (Oct 29, 2006)

Maybe there's no good translation of 127 to use? I don't know...


----------



## Molekage (Oct 29, 2006)

yay! furubateers!!  [/late]

which one is 127 again? is it the kyo and his dad one?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 29, 2006)

so who is more screwed up, kyo's pop or ren?


----------



## Sawako (Oct 29, 2006)

IMO, Ren, since I hate her the most. But Kyo's dad is up there.


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 29, 2006)

They're all screwed up.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 29, 2006)

i really hate kyo's dad more mostly because i'm a lot less sympathetic to akito

waffle


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 29, 2006)

I can't stand either one of them >__<

Thye both screwed up their child's lives, obsessed over the death of their spouses and had even more hatred for their child, are completley useless and don't do anything, and most importantly GOT IN THE WAY OF THEIR CHILD'S LOVE!!! To me, it seemed that Kyo's dad slightly held back Kyo from getting Tohru, I don't know why though...

At least there's a couple of good parents in Furuba ^^



> which one is 127 again? is it the kyo and his dad one?


 
Arisa and Kureno ^^ I guess we have to wait for the volume to come out in english 

By the way, what is the Uotoni Gang is your sigs anyways?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 29, 2006)

its for people that post a lot in the furuba thread

like yourself! what color do you want?


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 29, 2006)

Molekage said:


> i really hate kyo's dad more mostly because i'm a lot less sympathetic to akito
> 
> waffle



I agree.  I really dislike kyo's father.  There are characters who annoy me a bit, but he is just really unlikable.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 29, 2006)

yeah, he is pretty much the irresponsible adult that keeps making the world suck more.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 29, 2006)

He just irritates me because he only wants to lock Kyo away in that room.  It is very sad to think that a parent would care so little for their child.  But, then again a lot of the Sohma parents are exactly great are they????


----------



## Molekage (Oct 29, 2006)

yeah, they are mostly messed up. you'd think that they would be able to get past the initial shock.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 29, 2006)

One would think.  I'm not sure which were the worst.  Kyo's father, Yuki's parents (who bascially gave him to Akito), or Momiji's (who couldn't handle it at all).


----------



## Molekage (Oct 29, 2006)

i'd say yuki's parents, because they already had the shock once, and were still horrible people


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 29, 2006)

This is true.  Yuki's parents were pretty bad.  Was it just to Yuki though?  I can't remember how the treated Ayame???


----------



## Molekage (Oct 29, 2006)

they never went into detail about that, but ayame might be so quirky becuase of bad treatment?


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 29, 2006)

Maybe.  But, he isn't the type who would let it show I guess.  Even if something was wrong.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 29, 2006)

i guess you are right. but perhaps thats why he needed to be balanced by tori, so that he had a dominant figure in his life?


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 29, 2006)

Makes sense.  I wondered what made Shigure turn out as devious as he is?  They haven't ever explained his motivations enough to truely understand his character, and the things he has done over the course of the manga.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 30, 2006)

i think he was engineering everything so that he could get akito. he probably figured that tohru would be a big part of freeing everyone from akito's grasp, and then figured that akito would be abandoned. then he could make his move and get her.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 30, 2006)

So, you think everything he did was just a messed up way of gaining Akito's affections?  lol, I guess it worked though.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 30, 2006)

i mean, what else was he striving for in the series. he couldn't get rid of kureno any other way methinks. he had to get akito when she had nowhere else to run...


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 30, 2006)

I think you are correct.  I guess I hadn't really thought through his motivations much.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 30, 2006)

hehe, thanks

so did arisa actually get kureno?


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 30, 2006)

I think so.  Didn't she.  I need to go back and read the last few chapters to be sure.  But, I thought all the couples basically got together.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 30, 2006)

ah, got it. with the notable exceptionf of our long eared friend momiji


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah.  We always come back to this don't we?   Poor momiji needed someone too.


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 30, 2006)

I just wish Momiji could've gotten someone.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah.  Me too.  And with only two chapters left, we probably won't even get to see much more of him at all.


----------



## chibi15 (Oct 30, 2006)

Bleh!!! Furuba is ending soon!!! T_T

But yeah Momiji really needs someone's love!!! Poor Momiji!!!

I don't think Kureno and Uo-chan got together yet, I think Uo-chan gave up on the idea of being with him (or did I remember wrong?)


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 30, 2006)

Maybe Momijii will date one of his new fangirls, or find some he really has a
lot in common with like Yuki 



Molekage said:


> its for people that post a lot in the furuba thread
> 
> like yourself! what color do you want?


 
Really? I feel so honored  I think I'd like a white-gray color ^^


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 30, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:


> Maybe Momijii will date one of his new fangirls, or find some he really has a
> lot in common with like Yuki



lol, I had to read this twice.   I thought at first you were saying he should date Yuki.  :amazed


----------



## JJ (Oct 30, 2006)

chibi15 said:


> Bleh!!! Furuba is ending soon!!! T_T
> 
> But yeah Momiji really needs someone's love!!! Poor Momiji!!!
> 
> I don't think Kureno and Uo-chan got together yet, I think Uo-chan gave up on the idea of being with him (or did I remember wrong?)




I read somewhere that the mysterious chapter 127 that isn't available dealt with the situation of Kureno and Uo-chan. Or maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 30, 2006)

Nuriel said:


> lol, I had to read this twice. I thought at first you were saying he should date Yuki. :amazed


 
 

stupid character limit


----------



## Shai (Nov 1, 2006)

:'( I want Momiji to be with someone
But who is there out there good enough for someone as kind as him?


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 1, 2006)

As long as it's anyone other than Kagura

By the way, NOW IT'S NOVEMBER!! 19 more days untill the new chapter


----------



## Molekage (Nov 1, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:


> Really? I feel so honored  I think I'd like a white-gray color ^^


shoot noble, i didn't see that message. i'll make it for you really soon. ^^


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you~


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 1, 2006)

JediJaina said:


> I read somewhere that the mysterious chapter 127 that isn't available dealt with the situation of Kureno and Uo-chan. Or maybe I'm wrong.




I think you might be right about that.  I'll have to check shadow's translations.

On the same note.  Shadow's page has a summary/translation of 134 posted now.  So, check that out on her page here.


----------



## Coconut (Nov 2, 2006)

Has anybody noticed the change of the way they drew from Chapter 1 till Present Chapter 134? There is such a difference i'm glad they changed the style though


----------



## Molekage (Nov 2, 2006)

yeah, the drawing style is crazy changed. i like the new style more, but it makes them look too only sometimes i think.

THANKS NURI!


----------



## Shai (Nov 2, 2006)

It really did i was like WowZA!
I prefer the new style too.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 2, 2006)

Molekage said:


> yeah, the drawing style is crazy changed. i like the new style more, but it makes them look too only sometimes i think.
> 
> THANKS NURI!



Every manga changes and evolves it's drawing style.  Nothing new under the sun


----------



## Molekage (Nov 2, 2006)

oh man! and there are 2 days until a new chapter!!! 

edit: here noble


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 2, 2006)

I LOVE IT!!!!!! Thanks Molekage  Does this mean I get to call all of you by your Uotani Gang names? 

I don't know why the B is capitalized, but OK!
_________________________________

And I think the new style is really good. So...pretty


----------



## Molekage (Nov 2, 2006)

you're right! i messed up! 

*goes off to fix...* 

fixed!


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 3, 2006)

Molekage said:


> oh man! and there are 2 days until a new chapter!!!



New chapter is out.  I read a summary of it.  I still need to find the raws though.  So, everyone keep an eye open for them.


----------



## Shai (Nov 3, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:


> I LOVE IT!!!!!! Thanks Molekage  Does this mean I get to call all of you by your Uotani Gang names?
> 
> I don't know why the B is capitalized, but OK!
> _________________________________
> ...



 Yesh ye may!
Yay Can't wait for the next chapter >__>


----------



## chibi15 (Nov 3, 2006)

shai_wings: That's a VERY cool signature, where did you find it?

Anyways, I wonder what the new chapter would be about! Can't wait!


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 3, 2006)

Molekage said:


> you're right! i messed up!
> 
> *goes off to fix...*
> 
> fixed!


 

It's still capilized, but I don't really care. 

And I think the new chapter wiill be about KyoxTohru. WE NEED TO KNOW TOHRU'S ANSWER TO KYO'S marriage PROPOSAL!!!


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 3, 2006)

The new chapter is a kyoxtohru chapter.  So, hopefully we will have the scans soon.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh, I read somewhere (I forgot where) that Kyo's proposal was just him proposing their trip that he asked her to go on with him. 

No scans for the next chapter yet though. D:


----------



## Waffletime! (Nov 3, 2006)

xD BU-CHAN!!! 

AAAAAAA I'm so excited bout the next chapter! 

Think, we thought it would have ended months back. We're so fortunate. xD


----------



## Sawako (Nov 3, 2006)

I know, I'm glad that we're getting extra chapters!

I can't wait until the next chapter comes out though!


----------



## Molekage (Nov 4, 2006)

technically its out tomorrow! but i can't find nothing 

and ru ru i miss you


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 4, 2006)

Yachiru said:


> Oh, I read somewhere (I forgot where) that Kyo's proposal was just him proposing their trip that he asked her to go on with him.


 
I think I said this before, but we KyoxTohru fangirls have our own imaginations


----------



## chibi15 (Nov 4, 2006)

Kyo's proposal is asking Tohru to travel around the world with him!!! But to me this seems like a marriage proposal =D


----------



## Coconut (Nov 4, 2006)

Woot, Raw Scans are up provided by Seph's . You need a password from her though but here's some highlights from 135
​The second image is Kyoko and Katsuya =]. Unfortunately, there isn't a translation from neither Seph or Shadowland T_T


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 4, 2006)

KyoxTohru AND KatsuyaxKyoko!?!?!? 

BEST. CHAPTER. EVER. And I haven't even read it yet xDD


----------



## chibi15 (Nov 4, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:


> KyoxTohru AND KatsuyaxKyoko!?!?!?
> 
> BEST. CHAPTER. EVER. And I haven't even read it yet xDD



TOTALLY AGREE!!!!!!!!!! Anyone know the password to read the chapter???


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 4, 2006)

You have to ask Seph for that


----------



## Coconut (Nov 5, 2006)

Great chapter one of the best IMO so next chapter's the last? How sad.. Volume 20 just came out in Australia


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Nov 5, 2006)

Feel free to PM on here too for the pw. ^^

The basics of the chapter is Kyo tells Tohru that Kazuma's friend who owns a Dojo far from their home has given him permission to go there to train. It'll be good experience for when he takes over he's decided. Tohru agrees saying she always wants to be with him and it goes to when Kyoko died.
We learn that what she had wanted to say was "If you don't protect that child(Tohru) I'll never forgive you" but of course it never came out. We learn how he last thoughts were of Tohru and that she was leaving her alone in the world now. Of course she thinks she doesn't want to die. People try to help her but she dies before the ambulance arrives. She wakes up on the beach and someone is walking to her. She gets up and she's young again, it's Katsuya who's reaching out to her and as we see on the cover she takes his hand. The final page says that's shes held on for a long time. It's a really beautiful ending for the chapter IMO and next is officially the last. Out on the 20th.


----------



## Molekage (Nov 5, 2006)

thats beautiful


----------



## Sawako (Nov 5, 2006)

I just read the chapter. Yay for KyoTohru! And now I know that Kyoko didn't hate Kyo, it's just that all her thoughts didn't come out in words.

I wish they would show Momiji though and give him a happy ending. I just think it's really unfair. He was like the only one with a smiling face when they were all cursed, and now he's being punished for that by not getting a happy ending? That sucks!


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 5, 2006)

I loved this last chapter.  I agree with ru-chan that I wish Momiji would have been in it.  If he is not happy in the next chapter, I will be very upset.  

But, great chapter anyway.  I can't wait til the 20th now....


----------



## GodofDeath (Nov 6, 2006)

what this is second to last chap when was it confiirmed this last vol??????


----------



## chibi15 (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!! I totally CRIED in this chapter because Tohru is sooo sweet and KYOXTohru and KATSUYAXKYOKO FTW!!!!!!!! 

I feel so sad now that the next chapter will be the end!!! >_<


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 6, 2006)

Molekage said:


> thats beautiful


 
Exactly. It had me by Kyoko  One more chapter....

The only other single characters are Kazuma, Saki, Kagura, and Momijii.
Kazuma will probably stay alone, so...a Souma-Hana three-way?  just kidding XD


----------



## JJ (Nov 6, 2006)

Alright! Tohru says yes to Kyo! Not a marriage proposal, but it's a start.  What a moving chapter.

I hope she give Momiji some space in the next chapter. He deserves to be happy with someone.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 8, 2006)

chibi15 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!! I totally CRIED in this chapter because Tohru is sooo sweet and KYOXTohru and KATSUYAXKYOKO FTW!!!!!!!!
> 
> I feel so sad now that the next chapter will be the end!!! >_<



This chapter was really good.  These last 20 or so chapters have been excellent.  I will be sad when furuba ends.


----------



## Molekage (Nov 8, 2006)

is there a ddl for the chapter somewhere?

sigh... we all need to get into another manga and go nuts about it like we did on this thread


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 8, 2006)

I'll send you a link to it.


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 8, 2006)

yea anyway is there a download link for 234 out somewhere yet? Been waiting for that one forever.
EDIT: Nuriel if you have 234 please send it to me too!


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 8, 2006)

Sure, no problem.  I have a like that has 134 and 135 on it.  

There are translations for both on shadow's page as well.


----------



## Roll (Nov 8, 2006)

I've seen fruits bascket but have never bothered to watch it is it good anime?


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 8, 2006)

The anime is good.  But, the manga is even better.  The manga is one of my favorites.


----------



## Roll (Nov 8, 2006)

Who is the main charactetr and what is the gene of the story?


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 8, 2006)

The main character is Tohru Honda.  The series is classified I would say as romance, drama, with some comedy thrown in.


----------



## Roll (Nov 8, 2006)

Sounds intresting I think I might buy the manga.


----------



## Molekage (Nov 8, 2006)

its so beautiful 

thanks so much nuri!


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 8, 2006)

No problem.  It was a great chapter.  

@akari-chi ~  It is really worth a read.  It starts out very light and funny.  But, as the story progresses it gets a little angsty.  And with the last chapter coming up in a couple of weeks, there won't be much wait for releases.


----------



## Shai (Nov 8, 2006)

Aww so cute
and sorry for taking so long chibi15 i found it on AA


----------



## chibi15 (Nov 9, 2006)

gotlurk is at Got Lurk


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Nov 9, 2006)

Is there a link to contacting the admins of the site? I'm a little lost on it.


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 9, 2006)

chibi15 said:


> gotlurk is at Got Lurk



I searched there and they only had up to chapter 133.


----------



## JJ (Nov 9, 2006)

Sephiroths samurai girl said:


> Is there a link to contacting the admins of the site? I'm a little lost on it.



They have a report section which says you have to submit it through their forums I believe:

Link removed


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 10, 2006)

regardless, I've been searching for that chapter forever, and though I am a fellow webmistress who doesn't appreciate stealing, I've been so furuba depraved that I really don't care. Point me to a site that keeps up with chapter releasese (*that's NOT gotlurk*), and I'll gladly leave that site for good.


----------



## Waffletime! (Nov 11, 2006)

That was a great chapter.  

But is Hana-chan serious about the "mom" thing? How many times has she met Shishou?


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 11, 2006)

It can't be very many.....  I don't remember for sure though.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2006)

I can't tell if she's serious about that. I want her with Shishou though...


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah.  Me too.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2006)

I mainly want her with Shishou because I think it'll be funny if she was actually Kyo's mom.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 11, 2006)

lol, that would be great.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2006)

Too bad it's the girls who get walked down the aisle by their parents during weddings, because I would LOVE to see Shishou and Hana-chan walk Kyo down the aisle.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 11, 2006)

Yachiru said:


> Too bad it's the girls who get walked down the aisle by their parents during weddings, because I would LOVE to see Shishou and Hana-chan walk Kyo down the aisle.




Somehow I don't think that Kyo would enjoy that much.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2006)

Exactly. I would love to see the reaction on his face if that had to happen.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 11, 2006)

I can't believe we are getting down to the end ru-chan.    At least we'll still have holic.....


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah, but I have a feeling that holic will end soon too. I mean, we've already found out about Himawari and that's been a BIG mystery throughout the manga. Or maybe I'm wrong and it'll go on for awhile.

I wish Fruits Basket didn't have to end. I love it.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 11, 2006)

Don't say that.  I can't lose furuba, death note, and holic in one year.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh, no, I'm sure holic will continue this year, don't worry. ^^ I just can't see it going on for another million years though like One Piece.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 11, 2006)

I see.  Its already up to 122 chapters.  Do you think it will end about the same time as tsubasa?

this is so off-topic......


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah, they cross over with each other a lot so I'm sure they'll end around the same time.

To get back on topic: I wish Fruits Basket crossed over with another manga.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 11, 2006)

lol, which do you think?  honey-chan and momiji together would be good.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2006)

I would love to see Momiji and Honey together in anime form, especially since they have the same VA. That would be interesting.  Plus they're so much alike it's scary. 

If there was an OVA with Momiji and Honey on some sort of adventure to find Usa-chan or something, that would be the best thing EVER.


----------



## Shai (Nov 12, 2006)

If they crossed over and Momiji and Honey where together i would die

For not stopping for breath between awwwwwww


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 12, 2006)

Fruits Basket crossing over with Ouran? 

This might be the best crossover manga next to Tsubasa


----------



## DragonBlade (Nov 12, 2006)

if anyone wants to read it online go to song lyrics


----------



## Sawako (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the link, Dra-Dra! ^^


----------



## Shai (Nov 13, 2006)

=O If they crossed over there would be to much randomness to handle!


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 13, 2006)

This might be off-topic, but does anyone remember what chapter had Ayame and Yuki walking together and Ayame brings up the T-shirts, and then he asks Tohru to take off her clothes xD? Sorry if it's vague


----------



## Sawako (Nov 13, 2006)

No, that's not off topic. It relates to Fruits Basket. ^^

Oh, I know what chapter you're talking about, but I can't place a number or volume or anything. Sorry. D: Maybe someone else could help though?


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 13, 2006)

That's okay ^^ And what I meant about off-topic was since we were all talking about crossovers =P

When I looked at Shadow, it said volume 10 but I couldn't find it at all. Not to mention volume 10 has to do with going to the beach, and not progressing on Yuki and Ayame's relationship, which really happens after or during volume 13-ish


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 13, 2006)

just started to read this, im only on volume 2 and its getting really awesome


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 13, 2006)

wow, that's really far back, you have ways to go before you get to the really good stuff.


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 14, 2006)

ya, i know that im really behind, thats why im trying to catch up and read =D
thx for the link btw


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 14, 2006)

Yachiru said:


> I would love to see Momiji and Honey together in anime form, especially since they have the same VA. That would be interesting.  Plus they're so much alike it's scary.
> 
> If there was an OVA with Momiji and Honey on some sort of adventure to find Usa-chan or something, that would be the best thing EVER.



lol, now that's a good idea.   

Not very long left now until the last chappie.


----------



## Molekage (Nov 14, 2006)

wow, only 6 days @_@

any spoilers out there?


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Nov 14, 2006)

All we've got is a blurb from HtY. Looks like we'll be seeing some future scenes. The blurb just says about KyoRu's and the other Zodiacs future paths.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 14, 2006)

Future paths? Sweet! xDD -feels like a noob-

-gasp- Momijii might get a girlfriend!!


----------



## JJ (Nov 14, 2006)

It almost feels like a Christmas present waiting for this chapter.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 14, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:


> Future paths? Sweet! xDD -feels like a noob-
> 
> -gasp- Momijii might get a girlfriend!!



He'd better.  I'm excited to see this chapter even more now.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 15, 2006)

I would love for Momiji to get a girlfriend! Especially a Tohru-clone girlfriend. That makes me excited for the chapter now!


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 15, 2006)

so this is the last chapter, isn't it?


----------



## Sawako (Nov 15, 2006)

Spoilers for the last chapter (yes, it's confirmed. This is the last chapter)

here


*Spoiler*: __ 



So I was wrong. No timeskip wedding. But timeskip granddaughter!!

I'm somewhat disappointed with this ending though because of Momiji. He doesn't get a happy ending.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 15, 2006)

I was so fangirly until I read Momiji's 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hiro dating Kisa?!


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No happy ending for Momiji.  

I'm very upset about that.


----------



## JJ (Nov 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wished for the wedding, but that was a bit unexpected. Can't wait to see it. That sucks about Momiji though.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I can't wait to see what Kyo/Tohru's grandchild looks like.


----------



## chibi15 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG!!! A granddaughter!!! SO CUTE!!! Can't wait to see it!!!! Aww I so wish Momiji has a happy ending now!! T_T


----------



## Sakura (Nov 16, 2006)

I cannot believe that I've never posted in this thread that's reaching up to 251 pages.

I love Fruits Basket! For one, it's not completely bloody. =D


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 16, 2006)

That's why I like it so much too ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 



Even KIMI has a husband, and Momiji has had more panel-time and a sadder past that was examined more throughly than her's  On the bright side, prety much every other character has someone. ^^;

Maybe we Furubateers should write a fanfic about Momiji getting a girlfriend xDD


----------



## Sakura827 (Nov 16, 2006)

awesome!!!! thanks for the link <3


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 16, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:


> That's why I like it so much too ^^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's a good idea.  If we knew a good artist we could make a doujinshi.


----------



## Shai (Nov 17, 2006)

Noo I'm so sad ='(

I love fruits Basket It feels like it will never end.


----------



## chibi15 (Nov 17, 2006)

But at leat IT WILL BE A GOOD ENDING unlike OTHER mangas out ther *cough*DeathNote*cough*


----------



## Waffletime! (Nov 17, 2006)

I CAN'T BELIEVE ITS OVER! Should I be happy or sad?


----------



## chibi15 (Nov 18, 2006)

OMG!!! When I saw this pic I must share with you guys!! Celebrating a wonderful end of Fruits Basket I present to you the wonderful Trio of Ayame, Shigure and Hatori!!


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 18, 2006)

I stared at that wonderful fanart for hours



Nuriel said:


> That's a good idea. If we knew a good artist we could make a doujinshi.


 
Maybe we could all make Furuba history by making the first ever Momiji doujinshi  Or first Furuba doujinshi, I hardly see any

Anyone here good writer and/or artists?


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 19, 2006)

chibi15 said:


> OMG!!! When I saw this pic I must share with you guys!! Celebrating a wonderful end of Fruits Basket I present to you the wonderful Trio of Ayame, Shigure and Hatori!!



THanks for sharing.  What a pretty picture.  



NobleByakuya said:


> Maybe we could all make Furuba history by making the first ever Momiji doujinshi  Or first Furuba doujinshi, I hardly see any
> 
> Anyone here good writer and/or artists?



A momiji doujinshi would be the way to go I think.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2006)

We should do a Momiji doujinshi, especially because Momiji is one reason why I'm not satisfied with the ending of the manga.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 19, 2006)

I could try to draw Momiji, but I my scanner is broken and I'm not a good artist anywys >__<

I was just thinking, we could all make a doujinshi group and probably become like CLAMP XD They used to be a doujinshi cirle with 12 members in 1989 (Yes, I used Wikipedia)


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2006)

I would love for us to become the next CLAMP. XD Unfortunately I can't draw and I'm not THAT good at writing.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 19, 2006)

Maybe we could ask someone to draw for us  I'm _kinda _OK at writing, but fanfics and doujinshis are not my thing


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2006)

Same here. I always make characters OOC by accident in fanfics, and I don't want to do that to my poor Momiji.


----------



## Molekage (Nov 19, 2006)

the raw isn't our yet right?

and is it really over??


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2006)

Nope, it's not out yet, just spoilers. Unfortunately it's the last chapter, since it shows them waaaay in the future.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 19, 2006)

@Yachiru- That's what always happens to me too, and making characters OOC in a serious fanfic is one of my biggest pet peeves >_<

@Molekage- The chapter is supposed to come on the 20th AKA tomarrow. And it is over 

Wow, I just noticed how I have no life and I'm spending all me time on this thread x__x


----------



## Molekage (Nov 19, 2006)

this thread roxs, so don't worry!

WHERE IS MOMIJI'S SPOILER?????????


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 19, 2006)

Yachiru said:


> Nope, it's not out yet, just spoilers. Unfortunately it's the last chapter, since it shows them waaaay in the future.



I can't wait to see everyone older.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2006)

Same here.

I hope the scans come out soon. I don't know how I feel about the end yet. >< I'm happy, yet disappointed at the same time.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm going to miss having furuba to look forward to every month.  Not many new manga have caught my interest very much, so I am always sad to see an old favorite go away.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm fine with it for now, since I'm still trying to catch up on a few manga (aka X. I'm still on volume 4, haha) and I need to catch up to manga I used to read but stopped reading for some reason (666 Satan and FMA, I think it's because those are monthly so I forgot when chapters came out )

I wish the scans would come out early. I want to see how it ends and whether or not it's a good end or not...


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 19, 2006)

I haven't started 666 Satan yet.  I keep meaning to, I'll get around to it eventually.  

Hopefully, one of us will find the scans fairly quickly.  I'm excited to see them.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, I keep checking where I normally get it, but it's not up yet. ;_;

You should read 666 Satan! It's a good manga. ^^ I need to catch up though...


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 19, 2006)

omg, im so behind. i want to read the last chapter, must hurry and read


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2006)

Just take your time and enjoy the series. If you finish it too quickly you'll be upset that it's over too fast.


----------



## JJ (Nov 20, 2006)

I gotta say that even though it's over, there's always the wonderful world of fanfiction, fanart, and doujinshi's!


----------



## fireofthewill (Nov 20, 2006)

Yay, its over. I'm sorry to you guys who have been reading it for a long time, but I only start on a manga once its over . I can't focus and I spend too much time discussing future possibilities if I'm reading an ongoing manga. Can't wait to start on this; I'll probably start on it during Thanksgiving break and finish it before school starts again  . Can anybody tell me a good place to dl it , thx alot


----------



## Molekage (Nov 20, 2006)

stop tazmo, manga cult, or one of us


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 20, 2006)

Yachiru said:


> You should read 666 Satan! It's a good manga. ^^ I need to catch up though...


 
I've always been meaning to get into that too, but I'm too busy >__< Thank Ayame we're near the holidays, I'll be able to catch up 

And we _will_ have a new manga to get into, isn't Natsuki Takaya coming out with a new manga next year? If it's from the creator of Furuba, you know it should be good ^^


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 20, 2006)

So its over. I am very ripped apart by both cheering and close to crying. Going to miss this great series.


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 21, 2006)

yes... im savoring the moment of reading. i cant believe its over now...


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 21, 2006)

About 136, I cant post full spoilers but I can tell you my opinion of one thing..

*Spoiler*: __ 



Whoa to Kyo and Tohru's granddaughter


----------



## Sawako (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, I can't find the RAW yet. ><

Furuba sets! That sounds like a good idea! Too bad I don't know how to make sigs. ><


----------



## Iria (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so far behind in this manga...but I love Furuba!!

Ok thats all I wanted to say


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 21, 2006)

More of my spoiler filled thoughts about 136

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shame we didn't get to see Momiji play fpr his family, seems empty.
And Akito and Shigure gettng married was whoa...That's all I know for now from some spoiler leechers.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 24, 2006)

Where is everyone? =P

So I suppose there's still no RAW?


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 24, 2006)

Correct XD I did hear from another person from Furuba rama that she/he will buy Hana to Yume if the RAw doesn't come out this weekend.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 25, 2006)

Morning everyone. *yawn* It's too early. Don't ask why I'm up so early.

Good news though! The raw is finally out!!!

there is someone that already has that name

 It's the last chapter...


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yay! T_T Uwwaaaa. I'm only in 3 pages and I'm beggining to cry.


----------



## Molekage (Nov 25, 2006)

thanks ru! yay for raw!

boo for ending 

oh goodness, so beautiful....  and its over


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Beautiful indeed. We get to see Kyo and Tohru's grandchildren and children ^^

Plus, seems Rit-chan cut his hair and Kagura still has complications, heh heh. 

Arisa and Kureno are going great but Hanajima still hasn't given up on kazuma


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 25, 2006)

So beautiful to the end 

I'd like to know what was going on on pages 14 and 15 though


----------



## Molekage (Nov 25, 2006)

what do you do after such a great manga has ended?

i kinda want to stare into space...


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 25, 2006)

What else? Fanfics XD.

But in all seriousness, I dont really know what to do now that Furuba has ended.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Nov 25, 2006)

I love Furuba! But I only read the English versions, because I don't know where to find it online. T__T


----------



## yoshhh (Nov 25, 2006)

yea i just saw the ending today and it was quite sad  

some of my thoughts:

*Spoiler*: __ 




-im glad we get to see more of yuki and him telling tohru what she meant to him
-poor momiji 
-yay more of shigure and akito *love*
-and kyo/tohru together(like we didnt see THAT coming)



but im satisfied with the ending, it wasnt THAT great but it defiently wasnt bad compared to other manga endings..


----------



## yoshhh (Nov 25, 2006)

Cloud Nine said:


> Spoilers!  Thanks so much! I'll go do that now.



sorry just fixed that


----------



## Molekage (Nov 25, 2006)

akito looks pretty in the dress and hat


----------



## Cloud Nine (Nov 25, 2006)

^ Now THAT I'd like to see.


----------



## Molekage (Nov 26, 2006)

read read read, you're almost there!

that scene made me like her a little bit more


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 26, 2006)

> what do you do after such a great manga has ended?
> 
> i kinda want to stare into space...


 
Pick up a CLAMP manga?  



Molekage said:


> akito looks pretty in the dress and hat


 
And she grew her hair too  She looks better than when she was cross-dressing


----------



## Cloud Nine (Nov 26, 2006)

Must...finish...Furuba...! >.<


----------



## Molekage (Nov 26, 2006)

are clamp manga really furuba-ish?


----------



## chibi15 (Nov 26, 2006)

OMG!!! THE TEARS JUST COME OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!! >_< T_T


----------



## Cloud Nine (Nov 26, 2006)

> are clamp manga really furuba-ish?


Never heard that before... O_o


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 28, 2006)

You could read summeries about most of their mangas though


----------



## chibi15 (Nov 28, 2006)

I know, and we are missing 127 as well!! >_<


----------



## JJ (Nov 28, 2006)

That last chapter had me in tears. Glad it was a happy ending.


----------



## Waffletime! (Dec 2, 2006)

Which one was the last chapter?

The one where we felt sad that Momiji had no gf in it?


----------



## Telling Lies (Dec 2, 2006)

I know you guys are in the middle of a conversation, but I love Fruits Basket.  Book 15 is coming out soon.


----------



## GodofDeath (Dec 2, 2006)

can someone pm a site that has the scans and another siite with the translations i havent been on for days so any helpis appreciated


----------



## GodofDeath (Dec 3, 2006)

my bad i forgot to say i wanted the scans of last chap with translations


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 4, 2006)

Go a couple pages back ^^


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 4, 2006)

how many pages? Can't someone just post a link here?


----------



## GodofDeath (Dec 4, 2006)

yea just posting links hurt is easier since its been like 2-3 weeks since the chap came out and this thread gets like millions of post in those weeks


----------



## Prodigy-child (Dec 4, 2006)

[AQS-Anime]​_Negima​_Haru​_OVA​_[600060A7].avi

That site seems to have the RAWS of 135 and 136, kakoishii


----------



## KawaiiHime (Dec 4, 2006)

The translation are coming out before Christmas.


----------



## Rori (Dec 6, 2006)

Err, question, guys. What chapter is the very last one?

What number?


----------



## Prodigy-child (Dec 6, 2006)

Rori ♥ said:


> Err, question, guys. What chapter is the very last one?
> 
> What number?



Final chapter is 136


----------



## Worm Juice (Dec 8, 2006)

are you sure that 136 is the last chapter???


----------



## Sawako (Dec 8, 2006)

Dead_coward, yeah, 136 is the last chapter.

I wish the ending was better though. Oh well.


----------



## Shai (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah was a little dissapointing 
But i just wanted it to go on forever XD


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 10, 2006)

But if it went on forever, the plot would've kept on dragging and there'd be no character devolopment. Still, I think we all NEED to get Momiji a girlfriend  someday, someone will make a fanfic or doujinshi out of this

By the way, does anyone know when Natsuki Takaya is going to release her new manga?


----------



## Shai (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah

Poor Momiji needs someone special.


----------



## JJ (Dec 10, 2006)

I know the ending was a little disappointing, but it was nice ending in comparison to a lot of anime/mangas these days.


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 12, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:


> By the way, does anyone know when Natsuki Takaya is going to release her new manga?



I haven't heard anything new yet.  I'll try to do some looking around.  Maybe there is some new news, somewhere.


----------



## Molekage (Dec 12, 2006)

i dunno, i liked the ending 

but then again i only really cared a lot about kyo and tohru.

momiji gets a girlfriend... if we write fanfiction!


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 12, 2006)

Molekage said:


> i dunno, i liked the ending
> 
> but then again i only really cared a lot about kyo and tohru.
> 
> momiji gets a girlfriend... if we write fanfiction!


 
 How would we start it?


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 12, 2006)

Molekage said:


> i dunno, i liked the ending
> 
> but then again i only really cared a lot about kyo and tohru.
> 
> momiji gets a girlfriend... if we write fanfiction!



We need to do that!


----------



## Guardsman Bass (Dec 13, 2006)

I haven't really been able to follow the manga too well (although I've cheated and looked up its ending), but I own the entire anime as out so far. It's a pretty enjoyable series, although Tohru may be the very definition of what a Mary Sue constitutes (mind you, the _definition_; I don't think she actually IS a mary sue).


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 13, 2006)

Tohru isn't perfect though...

I haven't seen the anime in a while, but she doesn't seem close to one in the manga :/ Maybe some aspects, but other than that, no


----------



## Shai (Dec 19, 2006)

AAAh got Fruits Basket fever

watched it last night and i'm itching to watch it again tonight!


----------



## Telling Lies (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a question....I don't know if it has been asked already, but here I go......Are they making a second part to Fruits Basket?  They have made so many more storylines from when the original anime had stopped.  Just curious.


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Dec 20, 2006)

No, at the beginning of this year both Takaya and Daichi said that there was never and will never be any plans to continue the anime. It was a teaser while she recovered from the op to keep popularity up and that's how its going to stay. ^^

To be honest I don't blame them for not wanting to do anymore. It would be a huge financial risk for them to air another season of something that flopped the first time in Japan.


Oh and to everyone:
I've started work again on the chapters now I'm home from school. I'll be updating 133 and 135 for the last time then starting on 136. ^^ We hope to have at least 133 and 135 done before xmas. So if I don't speak to you all before, have a good Christmas!
(If you love me please visit my DA gallery and comment <3)


----------



## yoshhh (Dec 20, 2006)

even though i have read all the chapters and ending i still try to collect the volumes. so anybody bought vol 15 yet  


cinderella play woo hoo , and yukis past is so sad


----------



## Waffletime! (Dec 22, 2006)

Now that Furuba is over, now what?


----------



## Judgemento (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a question. Where the anime ends what chapter does the manga continue? Because im watching the anime and YouTube has deleted all the episodes D: (Im stuck in episode 22 :/) So im planning to keep on going with the manga and watch the anime when people start uploading episodes 22/3/4/5/6
Sorry if this have been asked and answered ._.


----------



## Judgemento (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you Sephiroths samurai girl for telling me ^___^ Now to go check the whole manga out ~_~


----------



## Molekage (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks ssg. you roxors


----------



## Draffut (Jan 8, 2007)

I am seriously searching for the books after 11 translated everywhere, to no avail.  I got the very ending, but I dont want to skip 10 books.  Any help please?


----------



## mr_yenz (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm so far behind in Furuba. D:
I got addicted to it again. >.<

*loves crack pairings; e.g. Hatori x Tohru (Toriru)*€


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Jan 10, 2007)

I can't believe some idiot has stolen Shadow's translation yet again. >< *growls*
We'll have a non-stolen version of 135 out at the start of next week. ^^


----------



## Draffut (Jan 18, 2007)

Still looking for that 135 and 136 

Any news SSG?


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Jan 19, 2007)

Magic's said not to worry about 135/6 for now so I can focus on studying for my exams that're going on right now. *luffs magic* I'm doing my A-Levels (kind of like your finals but if we don't pass these the rest of our life is screwed) so to be honest I've not found any time yet to even look at the scans. Our school is amazingly sucky for Jan exams and we only get half a day study leave to study for the exams when we get about two months off school in June for exams that are the same difficulty! T.T *Luckily my parents are letting me skip the day before each exam so I get extra study time.*
I'm sorry, I know you guys are waiting patiently for it (unlike some people on other forums. *growl*) but my exams really must come first.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 19, 2007)

No problem.  Real life is far more important then manga.  Whenever you get aroudn to it, give me a PM or soemthing if you dont mind. =)


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Jan 19, 2007)

Ofcourse. ^^ Thank you for being so understanding. <3


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 21, 2007)

I haven't posted in this thread in forever....

Any news on the new manga by Natsuki Takaya yet???


----------



## Shai (Feb 1, 2007)

I havn't posted in forever and a day
After Fruits Basket stopped I totally forgot about this place
XD If anyone recognizes me It's Wu-chan!


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 2, 2007)

I forgot all about this thread :S


----------



## Shai (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah I slowly drifted away which is a shame because it was filled with uber cool people!


----------



## Vanillin (Feb 5, 2007)

I love it.  Although after finishing it, I have to say: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I hated the ending they went with.  Seeing Kyo and Tohru older like that, I just didn't like it.  Plus poor Momiji doesn't get anyone


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 5, 2007)

That was my complaint about the ending as well.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 6, 2007)

He'll be reincarnated in Komogomo and be the biggest pimp at his school


----------



## fennixfire (Feb 13, 2007)

i'm a huge fan. Kyo and Haru are my favorites.


----------



## trunks_lover29 (Feb 13, 2007)

I finished up the manga quite a while ago and I keep waiting for my friends who are reading the english manga to catch up  

I also thought that the ending 
*Spoiler*: __ 



was rather abrupt...I get the feeling that hana to yume was putting pressure on the author to wrap up the story...either that or she was bored.  I am very glad though that kyo and touru got together  and Shigure and Akito...that was really cute


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 13, 2007)

Akito in a girl dress  Damn, she's a girl


----------



## Kanae-chan (Feb 14, 2007)

First off, The MANGA PWNS THE ANIME.

Second off, YES YES YES! I LOVE THE MANGA!


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 16, 2007)

^^Yeah, the anime was good.  But, it did not even compare to the manga.  I love the manga it was one of my favorites.  I miss looking forward to new chapters.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 16, 2007)

It's so sad. It should continue.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 16, 2007)

I miss all the TohruxKyo love


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah.  Its nice that this thread has stayed at least a little active. Most of my posts in this forum came from this thread.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 17, 2007)

Same here


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2007)

I think I've posted like 700+ times.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 17, 2007)

-checks User CP- I only have 100 here


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2007)

lol, I was off, it was 843. That is waaaay too many. 

ru-chan, mu-chan and I used to quite a bit of furuba related posting sprees when new chapters came out.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah, I remember those XD


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 18, 2007)

It is a little hard to keep it active  in here.  There aren't really any furuba doujinshi to keep me happy.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 18, 2007)

I've never found any furuba doujinshis

But I have found little comic strips on DeviantArt


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 18, 2007)

Its a shame that furuba doesn't have all the goodies like Naruto fans get.  It's too hard to locate scans and such for it.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 18, 2007)

I always thought that Furuba was better than Naruto, and would have more dedicated fans, but maybe the more talented ones in fanworks are too lazy to work on anything Furuba-related -.-

EDIT: here's a site with some Furuba links  Links =P


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 18, 2007)

No one seems to be into shoujo series anymore


----------



## Sawako (Feb 22, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> No one seems to be into shoujo series anymore


Well I've never really been into shoujo series that much. Most of the stories aren't that interesting. I actually took a while to actually read Furuba after my friend kept bugging me because I was turned off by the fact it was shoujo.  Maybe that's the reason why it's not that popular and we're having trouble finding Furuba goodies!


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 22, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Maybe that's the reason why it's not that popular and we're having trouble finding Furuba goodies!


 


			
				ME! said:
			
		

> here's a site with some Furuba links  Links =P


 
There's Furuba and CLAMP fanart as well


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Feb 23, 2007)

Chapter 135 for you all. ^^


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

Damn, I'm on my non-downloading laptop D:


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Feb 23, 2007)

Does this help?
Here.
You don't have to download if you can't. ^^


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

Sephiroths samurai girl said:


> Does this help?
> Here.
> You don't have to download if you can't. ^^


 
Thank you so much  -reps-


----------



## SuzyQ (Feb 24, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> I actually took a while to actually read Furuba after my friend kept bugging me because I was turned off by the fact it was shoujo.


Same here. My friend was totally addicted to Furuba and kept telling me to read it. When I finally did I loved it immediately. I think it was Shigure that got me addicted to Furuba. He is just a funny pervert. Much like Jiraya I guess.


----------



## coriander (Feb 24, 2007)

is fruits basket nice? i'm planning on reading the manga...


----------



## Sawako (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, it's a good manga. I recommend it!


----------



## Rhyth (Feb 27, 2007)

Sephiroths samurai girl said:


> Chapter 135 for you all. ^^
> Page 5


Thanks! I've been looking for this and chapter 136...


----------



## Vanillin (Feb 27, 2007)

coriander said:


> is fruits basket nice? i'm planning on reading the manga...



Yeah!  I spent the entire week reading all of it before because I couldn't stop


----------



## Fall n fail (Mar 1, 2007)

gUYS should i read online or buy the volumes becasue they say it´s possible the best romance manga ever. i saw the whole anime last night, damn it´s was good

Plz responde


----------



## Shai (Mar 8, 2007)

I have No Idea how I started reading/watching Furuba! =O


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 8, 2007)

Furuba was the first manga I ever read <3 

Started in 6th Grade, stopped, and then picked it up again last year


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2007)

I own the first three volumes from TokyoPop x_x


----------



## Sawako (Mar 10, 2007)

Eh, TokyoPop isn't THAT bad. I've read a few volumes from them.


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Mar 10, 2007)

It true they're not as bad as Viz can get, but they are one of the worst comercial translators imo. They seem to be getting increasingly worse with Furuba which is worrying, back when it first started the speach was pretty accurate but they're changing it more as the series goes on. There is talk of getting a new translator after vol 16 however which should be interesting.
It's fairly hit and miss with Tokyopop though which is the problem sadly. They have different translators to do different series. So while the translators for Love Hina left bubbles blank, untranslated or just made it up, translators for Pet Shop of Horrors did a fairly nice job.

Oh and I've finally been talking into working on Ouran High School Host Club next once I'm done with Furuba. 
Oh (another oh!) the new fan book is going to be called the Banquet Fan Book and will be released on the 19th of this month. ^^


----------



## Shai (Mar 15, 2007)

It really does feel at times reading them your missing something 
I love Host Club! ^^

"Hey Joe"
I did make a new amv not long ago check it out if you want! ^^


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 15, 2007)

I need to read Ouran, but I've been too lazy to find downloads x__x


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm gonna have to put time out to read the manga. I enjoyed the anime, and I heard that the manga was better in some places.


----------



## Shai (Mar 16, 2007)

I didn't mean to remove my Uotani Gang Bar from my sig,
Was I not the first to get one? =P


----------



## Vampire-Akito (Mar 17, 2007)

i love furuba XD does anypone know how many volumes there are? now i've only collected 4 and i believe VOL 16 will be released next month (if i'm correct)


----------



## JJ (Mar 17, 2007)

I think it's 23 volumes total if I'm correct that were released (or about to be). 

I haven't checked in here in a while.  I hope to put my Uotani bar back up soon. Every time I put a sig up nowadays (save this one), it somehow disappears on me.


----------



## Vampire-Akito (Mar 17, 2007)

thank you JediJaina ^^


----------



## Shai (Mar 17, 2007)

JediJaina said:


> I haven't checked in here in a while.  I hope to put my Uotani bar back up soon. Every time I put a sig up nowadays (save this one), it somehow disappears on me.



I'm not sure I even deserve mine anymore from all the times I leave this FC for so long.

This was the second FC I ever Joined. I can't even remember when I joined I was looking back through the pages but I was rarley on Naruto Forums then that It was pages between pages before I left any comments, I was a super N00b then though  and I would deny it!


----------



## AnimeFreak~71 (Mar 18, 2007)

Lol...omg...I only read one book of fruits basket. It was really good but I forgot about lol.


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Mar 18, 2007)

Woot! Kyoko got the cover for vol 23! The cover for the Banquet book is really cute too.


----------



## Tmb04 (Mar 21, 2007)

Can anyone reccomend a place where I can read this?


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 22, 2007)

I have never read any of the manga. I just watch some of the anime.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 31, 2007)

Ah, one of my favorite manga series. At first I hesitated reading it because I just did not like the artstyle. But after watching the anime I decided to give the manga a try. It really struck me how much darker and deeper the manga goes. It is fantastic seeing the characters change and learn more of each other. My favorite moments were always the interactions between Ayame and Yuki.


----------



## Yuffie (Apr 3, 2007)

Tmb04 said:


> Can anyone reccomend a place where I can read this?



I believe you can read this at mangavolume.com but i'm not so sure...


----------



## JJ (Apr 3, 2007)

Ninja Chuchan said:


> I have never read any of the manga. I just watch some of the anime.



Sadly they're not going to continue the anime it seems so I think Vol 8 is where it goes off after the anime. If you wanted to follow it that way.


----------



## GodofDeath (Apr 9, 2007)

aaaaawwwwwww still no translation on last chp?


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Apr 10, 2007)

Just 15 more pages and its all done. Hopefully it'll be out by the weekend once Magic's done with it.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 12, 2007)

Ah, I see.  I got it through a yahoo group.


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah that's where I found it too. I'll be finishing my translation off today though soyou'll have an accurate one to read. ^^


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 14, 2007)

Great.  We are all eager to read it.


----------



## NarutoGurl10 (Apr 15, 2007)

I love fruits Basket! I just started readiing it and I couldnt put it down lol
The next day I bought the next 4 volumes lol


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh wow, I haven't been here for ages! O:

EDIT: I miss Furuba so much, I have a Shigure sig. ;_;

And great new, SSG!


----------



## Sawako (Apr 15, 2007)

Bad Kimi-chan, don't spam in this thread. Edit it to make it Furuba related. 

Anyway, does anyone know if the new manga by this mangaka has started yet? I miss Furuba and maybe the new manga and make me not miss it as much. XD


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 15, 2007)

Ok, edited. xD I've been spamming in the blender too much.  

Aww, au-chan/Waffles used to go to the blender too. ;_;

*On-Topic:*
The new title of her manga is Komogomo, but I haven't heard ANY news for it at all. ;_; I'm not even sure if a group picked it up yet. :S


----------



## Sawako (Apr 15, 2007)

Maybe it's not out yet. Fruits Basket didn't end that long ago, so I'm not expecting the new manga to be out THAT soon.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh wait, I screwed up my post. <_<;;

I found some RAWs, but they were only pages, and not the whole chapters. ><


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 15, 2007)

I surprised as well that nobody has picked it up yet....

Does anyone know if Komogomo is a short series or is she planning another long series like furuba???


----------



## Fall n fail (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey guys i don?t want sweet anybody with this questionbut where could you find 19 till the 23 online.

big appreciate if your reading this or posting regarding this question =)


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 17, 2007)

Nuriel said:


> I surprised as well that nobody has picked it up yet....
> 
> Does anyone know if Komogomo is a short series or is she planning another long series like furuba???



From what I heard, Komogomo will be a short series. =/

Also, instead of being in the typical manga format, it has 4 panels going down, like Azumanga Daioh.


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Apr 18, 2007)

As far as I know, Komogomo was released last year as a one shot manga. It was apparently published before in Hana to Yume Extra.
The only thing I know for definite is that it's not her new series.
I don't think there's been any mention of when or if she plans on starting a new series.


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Apr 21, 2007)

Chapter 136 for you all:
*this*


----------



## GodofDeath (Apr 21, 2007)

YIPEEEEEEEE ITS OUT

sry for the excitement


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 22, 2007)

Sephiroths samurai girl said:


> Chapter 136 for you all:
> Link removed



Thanks so much.    +reps.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 22, 2007)

@SSG: Oh my, thank you! ^_^


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a question..

Is Rin's name pronounced Reen or Rihn? 'Cause, I thought it was Reen, since Japanese I's usually sound like e's [As in Neji, is pronounced Nejee] but then I watched InuYasha [English Dub, so who really knows], and the Rin on there was pronounced Rihn..=S

Anyone know?


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (Apr 25, 2007)

It's pronounced "Reen". ^^

(If people are confused as to why it's not "Rihn" think of how you say "Shi". It's the same as the english work "She". All other hiragana and katakana in the "i" collumn are pronounced the same way so it's just a case of replacing the first part with a different letter.)


----------



## LadyTerentia (Apr 25, 2007)

I love Fruits Basket so much! I can't believe the manga series is actually over! I really enjoyed it, but I'm always sad when a series comes to an end (hopefully this'll mean they'll make more of the anime?). It's a really sweet story, and I really like what was done with it plotwise. It always kept me guessing as to what was going to happen next.
The Kyou and Tohru pairing was definitely my favorite, but the character I liked best was Kisa. She's so adorable! And my year is the Tiger as well. ^_^


----------



## Kanae-chan (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi. No Doubt you guys have answered this before, buuut...

Where do you get the manga from Japan via internet?

Thanks . I appreciate it!


----------



## Kanae-chan (Apr 29, 2007)

Nuriel said:


> Thanks so much.    +reps.


DOMO ARIGATO!!


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 29, 2007)

The pic of the couple with the baby near the end is it Kyo and Tohru or is it a pic of Tohru's parents?



Probably Tohru's parents. The woman is making an expression that Tohru wouldn't really make.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 29, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> The pic of the couple with the baby near the end is it Kyo and Tohru or is it a pic of Tohru's parents?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Tohru's parents. The woman is making an expression that Tohru wouldn't really make.




It looks like Kyoko (Or however you spell her name =/) and Katsuya, Tohru's parents.

I think Kyo and Tohru had a son, plus that's what baby-Tohru looked like.


----------



## kakoishii (May 1, 2007)

^alright I guess that's understandable


----------



## Sephiroths samurai girl (May 1, 2007)

^^
So what are you studying at college? 
It's kind of like uni over there right? Here we can either go to 6th form or college until we're 18 then go to uni. (Hopefully I'll be starting this October)


----------



## kakoishii (May 2, 2007)

^ I was planning to major in biology at the university of pittsburgh, but the sciences here are so brutal that I ended up doing really horribly in my foundations of biology 2 class ^^;; I'm not looking forward to retaking that next spring, however I still aim to become a pediatrician and go into medicine, right now though we're on summer break (I'm pretty sure our university is the only one that's let out this early).


----------



## kimidoll (May 3, 2007)

I think she wants the manga that was made in Japan, in other words, RAW volumes. 

Maybe you can try Japanese Amazon?


----------



## Sawako (May 3, 2007)

Oh.

Yeah, I would try Amazon.co.jp. It's the only Japanese internet store that i know of, besides for PlayAsia, but that's only for video games, I think.


----------



## Molekage (May 3, 2007)

you can also go for ebay, it sometimes has japanese manga. it does for ranma anyway


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 24, 2007)

I can't believe no one has posted in this thread since the beginning of May......

So, Tokyopop has released up to volume 15 now.  Which is as far as most people I know (except online) have read.  It gets really hard not divulging what happens later.  Does anyone else have this problem???


----------



## Sawako (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah. My friend only reads the American release and I'm having so much trouble not spoiling it for her.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 24, 2007)

It's really hard, especially when Akito comes up.  I find myself sticking up for her.  Then I forget that they don't know half of what has gone on so far.  I remember really disliking Akito back when I first read furuba.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh yeah, when it comes to Akito, I just don't use a pronoun anymore. My friend questioned me once about this, and i just lied and said I didn't realize i was doing that.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 24, 2007)

I have a hard time not using he/she.  I have to make a conscious effort not to use she.  Its tough.  I can't wait until Tokyopop gets that far, then I won't have to worry about that anymore.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah, it really is hard to not use he/she, but I don't to risk it. But I sound so stupid not using it. "Don't worry, you'll start liking Akito more, or at least you won't hate Akito as much, because I used to HATE Akito but then I went from not hating Akito as much to liking Akito! Yes, can you believe I like Akito now? ...You'll see why I like Akito now."


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 25, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Yeah, it really is hard to not use he/she, but I don't to risk it. But I sound so stupid not using it. "Don't worry, you'll start liking Akito more, or at least you won't hate Akito as much, because I used to HATE Akito but then I went from not hating Akito as much to liking Akito! Yes, can you believe I like Akito now? ...You'll see why I like Akito now."



Omg, that really makes me laugh because I've had conversations with people in the past like that. It really makes you feel like an idiot. I wonder if anyone will catch onto that.   

I hope they don't, I remember being really surprised when that was revealed. I don't want to spoil anyone.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, I really don't want to spoil anything, but whenever I think of Akito, I now think "she", so I REALLY can't type he. My brain just doesn't process it. So I have to just keep typing Akito's name.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

Did that whole thing with Akito change your whole opinion of the character like it did for me?


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, it did for me too. When we found out everything about Akito, it really made me start to like her instead of going "OMG I HATE YOU AKITO!!"

It just shows that you can't judge a book by its cover. You have to read the book and find out everything about it before you decide whether or not you like it.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, I remember thinking that she suffered as much as, if not more than anyone else.  I instead decided to dislike her mother.  Rin or Ren???


----------



## JJ (Jun 26, 2007)

Isn't it funny how things change in the course of the manga. We have different perceptions of certain characters, but wow after the Akito revelation it certainly changed for me.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

I can't remember one event completely chaging my outlook on a character, like that did for Akito.  And I can honestly say that I never say it coming.  I don't recall anyone having guessed it either.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree. Learning about Akito's past made me change my opinion about a character more than any other character.

And about her being a girl... honestly, did ANYONE see that coming? Before that happened, if someone told me Akito was a girl, I would've laughed in their face and asked how much they were drinking. 

BTW, Ren = Evilest Mommy Ever, Rin = Haru's cousin/girlfriend


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks.  The Ren/Rin thing always got me all mixed up.  

I liked the Akito revelation though, I actually really ended up liking her in the end.  Now I find myself sticking up for her a lot.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, I can't stand people who hate Akito now.  How can you hate her after all that she's been through? I just want to hug her!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Yeah, I can't stand people who hate Akito now.  How can you hate her after all that she's been through? I just want to hug her!



lol, that is exactly what I meant.  

Off-topic (kinda) ~ I'm glad this thread has been semi-revived here.  We cannot let the furuba thread die.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

Although, I guess I can kind of understand the people who hate Akito for what she did to the other characters if they don't think her dark past is an excuse for it, but I kind of think it is. So I forgive her for everything she's done to everyone.

And yes, I agree, I love how the thread is revived! We cannot let it die!  Too many great memories in here.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

Yep.  This thread made me actually start posting.  I was such a lurker before you and mole.  

On-topic~I loved seeing Akito dressed as a girl at the end of the series.  It was very sweet I thought.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

Same here, actually.  I lurked so much, then I posted once in this thread... and just started coming back. Now look at my post count! 

And yes! I loved seeing her dressed up as a girl in the end. I bet that's been her secret dream. To finally dress up as a girl.

Although, I still think the monkey (his name is slipping my mind!!) still looks more like a girl than Akito. In fact, I almost said "her name" just now instead of "his name".


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, I have a ton of posts in this thread.  If it ever got deleted I'm not sure if I would even have over 1,000.

Ritsu is the monkey.  He does look a lot like a girl, moreso than Akito.  I still think his character is kinda annoying though.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh right, Ritsu! I wanted to say Risa was her name, I don't know why. Is there a Risa in Furuba?

And YES. He's SO annoying! It was bad enough that his mom was like that, but when I saw he was like that too... 

And yeah, Mu and I have over 1000 posts in here, and you have over 800, so you would lose your senior membership if this thread was deleted.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

His mom was even worse, if that's possible.  

Yikes, I need to post some other places.  That would really suck if I lost senoir membership.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

Don't worry, they shouldn't trash this thread. We're staying on topic.

Yes, I can't believe that his mom was so annoying. I wonder if her husband is like that too! (have we met her husband? Is he even alive?) I laugh at some of my friends because they're year of the monkey and they're stuck with Ritsu as their sign.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

We never met Ritsu's father.  Not that I can remember anyway.  At least Ritsu's mom stuck by him though.  That's more than I can say than some of the other Sohma parents.  Like poor Yuki or Momiji.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

I know. People like Ritsu and Tiger Girl (oh my, I need to reread Furuba. Names are slippining my mind  Pretty soon I won't remember Tohru's name! ) are lucky that their parents still love them. I really don't understand why people like Momiji's mom hated them so much. It's not their fault that they're cursed! Love them for who they are! You can't abandon your child for a little defect!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

What was the tiger girls name??? 

I'll have to look that one up.....

Yuki's mom was pretty horrible though.  Didn't she basically sell him to Akito?


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, Yuki's mom was horrible for because she basically sold him out to Akito, like you said. And Yuki got traumatized from that. Was Yuki's mom that bad to Ayame? Ayame seems pretty happy...


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

No, she treated Ayame better than Yuki.  I'm not sure why though.  Was that ever explained at all.  I'm afraid that I can't remember.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

Ah, sorry for disappearing, Nu! My internet decide take like 5 minutes to load a page, so I just gave up. It should be fine now though. o_o

And I can't remember if it was explained either. x_x Someday when I'm not lazy, I'll go back and reread the whole series so I can remember. Maybe Yuki's mom just got pissed that she got cursed with two of the zodiac people, so she decided to take her anger out on Yuki.


----------



## Nikitaa (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey guys, oinin this convo 
I got to say.. I was once a big Furuba-fan but.. dunno, after some time, I forgot to check the newest chapters :sweat
Did one of you guys already read the whole manga? And can someone tell me the most important things? =/ Like the ending.. =O And.. Hm, I can only recall the Cinderella play  (lol.. that was ages ago).. and the story of how Tohru's mum and Kyou met.. But I forgot.. =| What happened between them? Lol.. thanks in advance ^^v


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 27, 2007)

I want to be in the convo too. ;o; I missed it. XD

@Mai: I think all of have read the whole manga, so we'll be able to help you. :3


*Spoiler*: _The most important thing about the ending_ 



The curse was removed when the cat [Kyo] found love with Tohru, I believe. 

Then all their lives got better and Kyo and Tohru have a child in the end, in the very distant future.
I'm forgetting a lot though. DX


----------



## Nikitaa (Jun 27, 2007)

Yay, an answer ;w;

Hm, I think it's okay if I don't put the following in spoilers, assuming everyone (except me) knows already about the ending :sweat

So.. that's how the curse disappeared? It was that 'simple'? But why~?
Oh.. now I'm gettin interested in Furuba again, there are so many things I want to know >o<''

Like.. that.. guy (can't believe I forgot his name :sweat).. you know, one of the cursed ones with only one eye left..who had to erase the memories of his ex-girlfriend.. what happened to him? Did he also find a happy ending? T_T His story was so sad 

And I just scanned through the convo and yeah.. at least I can still recall Akito being a girl. But why do you all pity her? I really used to hate her.. so what's _her_ excuse for havin been shitty to the other members?

And is Yuki still in love with.. M.. M..? (Forget her name )
And what about Momiji? I bet he has already found a new girl he loves. But it was just so cute how he loved Tohru ^w^


*Spoiler*: __ 




Where can I get some scans?


----------



## Nikitaa (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the answers ^_^v

I hope Hatori has found at least happiness..  He was one of my fave characters.. I really liked the chapter when he got reminded of his ex-girlfriend while he was with Tohru and it began to snow 

Hm, I still don't like Akito but that's because I've just seen her bad side T_T But that sounds sad.. so why did she always dress like a boy? =O Oh and btw, did she had something with.. Shigure? :| >,>

Thanks for the link, I'll check it out when the holidays finally begin ^_^v


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 27, 2007)

Mai said:


> Thanks for the answers ^_^v
> 
> I hope Hatori has found at least happiness..  He was one of my fave characters.. I really liked the chapter when he got reminded of his ex-girlfriend while he was with Tohru and it began to snow
> 
> ...



No problem, anything for a fellow Furuba and Sasuke fan. ^_^

I think he did seem a bit happy at the end.. he was already a bit happy knowing that his ex was alright. I actually have that entire volume at home, sitting on my shelf just feet away from me. x3
My favorite is actually Ayame though.. just 'cause.

Why Akito dressed like a boy is because of her mother because she was jealous of her daughter. :/ Long story, I think.
Yeah, she and Shigure get together in the end. =3


----------



## IzunaUchiha (Jun 27, 2007)

I love fruits basket. i havent gone through the whole manga yet though...


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 27, 2007)

Read the rest of the manga, it's waaay better than the anime! =D


----------



## Nikitaa (Jun 27, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Ayame is Yuki's brother.  He's the one with really long hair and was the snake of the zodiac. :3
> 
> Haku? Who's that? D:
> I need to re-read Furuba and get a new set! >O<I think it's about volume two.  The last couple of chapters~
> ...



Aaah, now I remember!! Damn, I thought of Ayame being a girl all along.. just because of the name. It would make a pretty nice name for a girl.. but haha. ^^ Shot me, I had to think about a second who YUKI is. Haha, guess that's probably cos I prefer Kyou over Yuki =P 

Waah, sorry, my bad. Not Haku (lol, too much Naruto), but Haru. Right? That one with white hair and reminds of a cow ^^v 

Oh, Akito is that old? O,O I always thought she was like 12 >,<'' And Shigure really loved her while she _was_ being shit to the others?

Btw, did the Mangaka already made a new series? ^^v


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 27, 2007)

Mai said:


> Aaah, now I remember!! Damn, I thought of Ayame being a girl all along.. just because of the name. It would make a pretty nice name for a girl.. but haha. ^^ Shot me, I had to think about a second who YUKI is. Haha, guess that's probably cos I prefer Kyou over Yuki =P
> 
> Waah, sorry, my bad. Not Haku (lol, too much Naruto), but Haru. Right? That one with white hair and reminds of a cow ^^v
> 
> ...



Yeah, that happens I guess. XDDD

O_O I think you need to read the series again. xDDD

Yep, that's Haru. =3

Haha, she's not that young. ^_~

And yes, I think she did. =]


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 27, 2007)

I thought it was Komogomo? :\

I can't find any of her work outside of Furuba.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 27, 2007)

What's Komogomo? I haven't heard of it before. I've heard of Twinkle Stars before, and I know it's out, I just can't find it!


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 27, 2007)

I think Komogomo is just a one shot by her, but that's all I know.

I've never heard of Twinkle Stars before though. :x


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 27, 2007)

Ru, I can try tomorrow or tonight~


----------



## Sawako (Jun 28, 2007)

Really? You're the best!


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 28, 2007)

:3!

I can only try though. ^_^;
Just give me a couple hours later though, I need to do some math work~


----------



## Sawako (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh yeah, go finish your math homework first. You're still in school? 

Oh yes, getting back on topic...

A while ago I got my sister into the anime (she doesn't read manga because she's weird) by just telling her the title, because she LOVES fruits and thought it would be all about an actual fruit basket.


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 28, 2007)

Summer school, my mom's making me. xp

Wow, really? XD 
When I picked it up, I already knew a bit about it because my friend got me into it.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh God, I'm so sorry that you're in summer school. 

And yes, really. I still managed to get my sister to watch the anime once she realized it had nothing to do with fruits though.  Except she's a YukixTohru fan which makes me mad.  I was like "Noo... KyoxTohru FTW!! "


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 28, 2007)

It's okay, I'll survive, it's only a month. x3

Pssh. KyoxTohru ftw. >O<
YukixMachi makes so much more sense.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh okay, it's only a month. Good thing it's not the whole summer or anything!

Yes! KyoxTohru and YukixMachi FTW! Plus YukixTohru doesn't work out. Yuki sees Tohru as his mommy. And now I want fanart of Tohru holding a baby Yuki.


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 28, 2007)

That would be strange fanart! T.T XD

I'm happy with all the pairings in the end, but Momiji needed SOMEONE in the end. D:


----------



## Sawako (Jun 28, 2007)

I know!! After Furuba ended, that was my one complaint. Momiji is my favorite character in the whole series and he gets NOTHING. He doesn't get to let his own sister know that they're related! I was hoping he would get his family back at least.

It's not fair. He's the only one who smiled while going through everything... why is he the only one left punished?


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 28, 2007)

Because life in shoujo manga is cruel, Ru. 

I'm sure that his life got somewhat better after the end, he has a ton of good things in his life waiting for him. ;]


----------



## Sawako (Jun 28, 2007)

I was secretly hoping that Momiji's unhappy ending would have the mangaka start a sequel where Momiji fell in love with a girl who looked and acted exactly like Tohru and they lived happily ever after.  But that's probably not the case.


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 28, 2007)

A sequel for Furuba would be weird though. x3



> girl who looked and acted exactly like Tohru and they lived happily ever after.



That's freaky. O.O;


----------



## Sawako (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, I know it's freaky, but I just felt so bad that Momiji fell in love with Tohru and didn't get her.  And yeah, a Furuba sequel would be weird too, but the more Furuba the better, right?


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll stick with the occasional re-reading of a chapter. ^.~

I think he had a crush, not fell in love. x3
He can have any girl now. XD


----------



## Sawako (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, either way, Momiji still liked her and I felt bad that he didn't get her, even though I'm a KyoxTohru fan.

And yes, Momiji can have any girl he wants now!  I hope he did get one though...


----------



## trunks_lover29 (Jun 28, 2007)

I usually just get mine from Link removed


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 28, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> I know!! After Furuba ended, that was my one complaint. Momiji is my favorite character in the whole series and he gets NOTHING. He doesn't get to let his own sister know that they're related! I was hoping he would get his family back at least.
> 
> It's not fair. He's the only one who smiled while going through everything... why is he the only one left punished?



I always felt the same way.  I wish he would have gotten Tohru.  *Sorry Kyo*  Anyway, I felt like in her rush to finish the manga, that the mangaka kinda forgot about poor Momiji.


----------



## Frambuesa (Jun 28, 2007)

I CRIED LIKE A BABY AT THE END !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sawako (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, I was pretty sad at the end too, but I don't know if I cried or not.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 1, 2007)

I didn't cry but, it did make me very sad.  It was like an end of an era.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't normally cry in manga, but I was sad that it was it. Furuba is over. ;w;


----------



## Sawako (Jul 1, 2007)

I cried during Kyo's past.  But I think that's the only time I cried during Furuba.

Sad pasts tend to make me cry. I've cried a lot during One Piece and stuff because of their sad pasts.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 1, 2007)

Most of their pasts were sad. ;w;

Rin/Isuzu had the fake parents who "cared", Momiji's mother despised him, Kyo's parents were the American equivalent of "white trash" [from what I can remember], Akito's mother hated her, Tohru's is obvious duh...
Makes me sad just remembering.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 1, 2007)

Why does everyone have to have a sad past?  I want a manga where every single character has a nice, happy past.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 1, 2007)

But the manga is better and everyone was brought closer together because of their pasts. ;w;

I mean, Haru and Rin met each other 'cause of Rin's parents, remember?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 1, 2007)

Besides Momiji, the only past that I thought was really sad was Yuki's.  His story was really depressing.


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Jul 1, 2007)

is this series good and worth reading?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 2, 2007)

We all think so.  I can honestly say that I was truely hooked on it while it was still being released.  The characterizations in this series are really good.  It is a tad dramatic at times, but breaks it up with a good laugh.  Furuba is probably my all time favorite shojo series, and probably in the running to be one of my favorite manga series.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 2, 2007)

Yes, this series is definately worth reading! It's one of my favorite series. It's probably in my top 10!


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 2, 2007)

Furuba is one of the best shoujo mangas out there, so yes, I recommend it! ^w^


----------



## Sawako (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's my favorite shoujo, but I haven't read a lot of shoujo, so...


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 2, 2007)

It is in my top five manga actually.  There are only a few that rank above it for me.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2007)

Which manga rank above it? I know One Piece, but what else?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

Maybe Naruto.  But, Naruto is a current obsession of mine.  Even with how kinda annoying it has been lately.


----------



## Jayka (Jul 3, 2007)

Fruits Basket is a great series. My favourite character is Kyou!

It has been my favourite manga for a while  But I prefer others now, like Fushigi Yugi Genbu Kaiden, Ouran High School Host Club and FMA. 
I think that is because Fruits Basket consists of a lot of serious talking and stuff. I miss the comedy and action, especially when the story nears his end.

Yet I have all 16 volumes that has so far been published and I plan to get the whole series


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

^^I have all of the published volumes as well.  I picked up the anime too.  But, I agree with what you say about how series it gets towards the end.  I got where I missed the funny switching to animal form jokes that they did towards the beginning.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah, I kind of miss the animal form jokes, but think about it... if they kept doing it, it would've gotten really old to the point that it wouldn't be funny anymore. That's why I'm kind of glad they stopped it. Although I wish it happened again right before the end.  Oh well.

And yes, I did miss the comedy in the series overall, but don't you just love all the drama? I loved that part of Fruits Basket too!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

The drama in furuba was really good.  By the end of each chapter, you were dying for the next.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2007)

I hate how those chapters were either bi-monthly or just monthly. That was a cruel break. I remember that.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

It was really annoying for a bit there.  Especiallly when you got close to the end.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2007)

Me too. I think half of these posts have us saying "WHEN IS THE NEXT CHAPTER?!?! " somewhere in it.  I wish Furuba was a weekly manga. Oh well, it's not like it matters now anyway.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 3, 2007)

I remember how we were all anticipating for the end. We were all also always praying that the next chapter wouldn't be the last~

Oh well. Furuba ended well. :>


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

^^So, true.  I remember that well.  I just felt a tad let down at the ending.  It seemed like some loose-ends could have been tied up better.  I felt like the ending was rushed.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 3, 2007)

Well.. that's what doujinshis and good fanfics are for. ^.~


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah, I felt like the ending was kind of rushed, and I kind of hate how we don't find out how the others ended up. We only saw old Tohru and old Kyo and their grandchild.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah.  I actually haven't read any furuba doujinshi.  I tried a few fanfics but, it was hard to find good ones.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 3, 2007)

I have given up on fanfics and doujinshis, but they are fun sometimes. v.v


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2007)

I avoid fanfics because of all the horrible fanfics I've read in the past. They weren't Furuba ones (they were CCS ones) but still... the world is filled with bad fanfic writers, and I just don't know how to find good ones.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 3, 2007)

Not to mention that a lot just stick in these idiotic plot holes, stupid lines that these characters would NEVER say...

Ugh, it's horrible.
Not to mention self inserts so they can pair themselves up with these characters. ;/


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

I HATE self-inserts.  Nothing really annoys me more about fanfics.  

There also was an abundance of yaoi furuba fanfics.  Which on some pairings I don't mind, with furuba it seemed so out of place.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2007)

Those OC characters that are just self-inserts. I hate those too!

And yeah, I don't like yaoi in Furuba. The only pairing i might approve of is ShigurexAyame, but they both have the women they love, so I can't actually see them together.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

I saw way too many kyoxyuki fanfics.  I was always so puzzled about those.  Oh, well.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2007)

KyoxYuki? 

Well, I guess it leaves it open for Momiji to get Tohru, but...

No, just no. Kyo and Yuki...


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah.  I never understood that one at all.  There could be worse though.

*needs a change in topic desperately*


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 3, 2007)

Lmao. XD

Let's change the topic to the other non-Sohma characters. Like the rest of Yuki's friends, Tohru's friends and family, and everyone else I'm forgetting about. =D

Out of all of those non-Sohma characters, Machi's brother is my favorite. I forgot his name though...


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh yeah, I love Machi's brother!

However, Hanajima, Tohru's friend, is probably my favorite non-Sohma character. Especially because her past is really interesting and made me cry and want to hug her. 

@Nu; What's Kakuro?


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't know anything about any of Natsuki Takaya's new works. :/

Btw, sorry Ru, I couldn't find scans. ;_;

Yeah, I loved Hana-chan. She was so awesome.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

Sorry its Kakeru.  Machi's brother.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 3, 2007)

Ah, okay. I just loved that guy.

He was mean to Tohru at first, but he apologized and had good intentions at least.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh yeah, that's his name! I can't believe I forgot.

Seriously, I need to reread this series.  I'm too lazy though.

And I have to go now. Bye, everyone!  Have a happy 4th of July tomorrow too, in case I can't get on.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 3, 2007)

I think I'll re-read it so I can have a new set. xD

Bye bye Ru~


----------



## Sawako (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh yes, a new Furuba set sounds great. I need to see if my sister will give me my Furuba episodes back so I can make a set out of it.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 4, 2007)

Knowing your skills, I bet it'll be super awesome. ^.^v

Do you know which episodes you want to use?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 4, 2007)

No idea. It's been a while since I watched the anime, so I can't remember what happened in each episode.

Oh, and totally off topic, but about your avy/sig... even the sig goes over the size limit for sigs (1 MB) so it'll be a while until I can figure something out. Again, so sorry for the delay!


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 4, 2007)

No episodes come into my mind either. >w<

If you can't do it, then it's fine. Don't do it. ^.~
I'd change it in a flash anyways. XD


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 4, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Oh yes, a new Furuba set sounds great. I need to see if my sister will give me my Furuba episodes back so I can make a set out of it.




I haven't done a new furuba set in a while.  I might try to dig something up too.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, I made my simple Furuba set. ^.^;

I love the Arisa x Kureno [is that his name? ;/] pairing.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 5, 2007)

^^I like the new avi.  

I haven't done a black/white set in a while.

And yes, that is his name.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 7, 2007)

Kimi, stop changing your avi.  I missed your Furuba set.

And yeah, Uotani is with Kureno. ^^


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry, I just like changing them to these pretty girls I keep finding pics of. 

I actually have another Furuba set, I think I'll use it now~ XD

@Nu: Thank you. ^.^


----------



## Sawako (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh yay! Another Furuba set! It's love.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank you, ru. x333

You should make a gif set too. O:

I think I'll go through some more chapters tomorrow and make another~


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 8, 2007)

I need to make a new furuba set, I just haven't had time to poke around the manga to find a pic to use....


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 8, 2007)

Nu, do you want to use one of my former ones? ;/

Edit: Volume/Chapter covers are good stocks as well.


----------



## Gene (Jul 8, 2007)

I just finished the anime and I heard the manga goes beyond it. I was wondering what chapter/volume I should start with if I were to read the manga.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 8, 2007)

@Kimi-chan; I would, but my sister has my DVDs with Furuba episodes and left them in her apartment which is an hour drive from here, and she doesn't want to drive there to just get the disc, and I don't want to redownload them.

@Gene; First of all, :rofl at the YouTube video in your sig. Wawawasuremono...
And, I can't remember which chapter the anime left off of, but I would highly recommend just reading it from the beginning again. This manga is just great, and you should just relive the whole story!


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 9, 2007)

@Gene: Volume 5 is where the anime left off. Some material from vol. 6 is in the anime as well, but it's all screwed up in the timeline thing. ^.^;

@Ru: Ah, I see. ;p
Oh well... x3


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 10, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Nu, do you want to use one of my former ones? ;/
> 
> Edit: Volume/Chapter covers are good stocks as well.



I might.  What do you have?

@Gene~And with everyone else, I agree you should read the entire furuba manga.  I think it is way better than the anime.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 12, 2007)

@Nu: Agg, sorry, I kind of lost most of my avatars and stuff. 
._.

I have just these though, I uploaded them before I lost everything.


*Spoiler*: __ 















I think anything from volume 6+ can make good stock though. ^.^


----------



## Sawako (Jul 12, 2007)

Kimi-chan, that's a nice set you have there!


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 12, 2007)

You mean this one or whatever I had last? XD

I actually like this avatar a lot. :3

On-topic: So was there anything you guys wish you could change about Furuba?

Sorry, that was all I could think of in a desperate attempt to be on-topic lmao. xD;


----------



## Sawako (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh, I actually meant the Furuba set.  But I like your current set too!

On-topic: Hmm... something I could change about Furuba? Obviously Momiji's situation. Either I would've had him happily join his family, and have his sister know for a fact that they're real siblings at least. Also, I would've introduced another love interest for him right after he found out about KyoxTohru, so that could've given enough time for him to fall in love with that girl and for him to be happy. I don't like how in the end, the one zodiac who tried to always look on the bright side never got on the bright side. Even characters like the monkey girl boy, who's name I forget, got a woman!

You?


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 12, 2007)

Ah, okay, thanks. XD;

We always seem to go back to the Momiji situation, maybe we should make him a FC. 

I'm not sure what I would change. Probably put in Ayame in there some more, and let him have a more stable relationship with Yuki. He was barely there for him when Yuki needed him the most, and that just made me sad thinking about how both brothers were just so distant because of their over-controlling mother.
Also, he had such a great personality and was practically connected to everyone; he also had a great love interest in Mimi [I believe that's what her name is] and I thought that Natsuki Takaya should've expanded on that.

I mean, yes it's great that Tohru, Yuki, Kyo and Yuki all found love and stuff, but the other characters needed some more.. expansion so to speak.

Yeah, something like that. xD;


----------



## Sawako (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, someday Momiji will have an FC. I think Nu was supposed to make that, while I made the KyoxTohru FC, and Mu made the Kyo FC or something, but I'm the only one who went through with making the FC. 

And yes! We need more Ayame. And his love interest is Mine. I remember because I would always read her name as the word "mine" and be like "Waaaait. That's NOT how you pronounce it." 

Yeah, the other characters needed more expansion, especially with their love interests. I know some things were just really random to me, like monkey boy and Shigure's editor.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 12, 2007)

I made the Natsuki Takaya FC too. xDDD

Lmao, I remember thinking that too. XDD

Haha, Monkey Boy = Ritsu. Not sure about the editor though.
Yeah, I think they need some attention, but their characters aren't *that* important.

They should've fast-forwarded to the Hiro x Kisa wedding though. x333


----------



## Sawako (Jul 12, 2007)

They needed to fast-forward to a KyoxTohru and YukixMachi double wedding!  That's what I was hoping would be the last chapter. And it was supposed to be 100 pages too. That was my prediction!


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 12, 2007)

A double wedding sounds kinda cheesy though. xDDD

A 100 page chapter? Sweet. @__@


----------



## Sawako (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, maybe not a double wedding, but KyoxTohru wedding at least.

And yes, it was supposed to be 100 pages. I kept predicting that, along with other things which did turn out right (I can't remember what), but that last prediction was wrong.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 12, 2007)

But we all know that those two would be married, I'd rather see another chapter focusing on someone else, you know? ;/

I wish that prediction was right. 100 pages seems like it could give EVERYONE closure.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, that's why I wanted 100 pages. It would've been enough for a good end. The end just felt so rushed to me! Plus we don't even get to see what happens to the others. We know Kyo and Tohru grow old and happy, but what about the rest?


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 12, 2007)

I guess we're supposed to assume everyone else has a happy ending. :/

I'm not very satisfied with that though, to be honest.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 12, 2007)

Same here. I hate those open endings where you just assume things. I need to know for a fact that my Momiji found a girlfriend and is happy, otherwise I'll just assume the worst!


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 12, 2007)

I can't believe Natsuki Takaya didn't give Momiji any closure. I mean, he must've had a large fanbase in Japan as well with his sad past.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 12, 2007)

Actually, Kyo is the most popular in Japan. But Momiji IS one of the more popular characters, and he was one of the more major characters in the manga. I'm really surprised at well he didn't get any closure. That makes me mad. It's like Takaya got amnesia and forget Momiji exists.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 12, 2007)

do not hug me!


----------



## Freiza (Jul 12, 2007)

do not hug me!


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 12, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Actually, Kyo is the most popular in Japan. But Momiji IS one of the more popular characters, and he was one of the more major characters in the manga. I'm really surprised at well he didn't get any closure. That makes me mad. It's like Takaya got amnesia and forget Momiji exists.



She forgot half the cast. :/

It's bad enough she forgot the minor zodiac members like Ritsu, but even the ones who've been with us since the beginning like Momiji and Kaugra?

:/


----------



## Sawako (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, Kagura wasn't that major since she just kind of... disappeared after awhile, but yes, it's so sad to have so many forgotten characters.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't know, Kagura was a bit important to Kyo's life. She was his first friend after all.

So many characters needs to be expanded on more. >_<


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 13, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> @Nu: Agg, sorry, I kind of lost most of my avatars and stuff.
> ._.
> 
> I have just these though, I uploaded them before I lost everything.
> ...



Thanks for sharing these.  Very nice work.  Much better than anything I could make, making avi/sigs is not my best talent.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm glad you like them, Nu. ^.^

That's not true, I love your sets! >.<


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 13, 2007)

A lot of mine were a gift from another member.  She made me quite a few in all my favorite characters.  

I have no talent for avi making.  

And as for ru-chan's prediction.  Her 100 page chapter would have been great.  I wish the mangaka would have read her suggestions.  I would have been happier with more closure from some of the characters as well.  Basically, what you guys mentioned above.  Especially Momiji.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 13, 2007)

Ah, that's okay though. ^.^

100 page chapter.. still sounds like a good idea; everyone would be included then. And I don't mean short little cameos.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah.  Have you found anything on Natsuki Takaya's new manga yet?  I can't believe that I haven't found any scans of it yet.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 13, 2007)

Ah, sadly no. D:

I think no one can see past Fruits Basket for her. :/

To be honest, I'm not *that* interested in her new works, mostly just Nana and some other drama mangas for me.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh, well.  I'll find it eventually.  

As for furuba's ending.  I felt it was rushed.  It was almost like she up and decided to hurry up and finish the manga as quickly as possible.  So, all of the loose ends had to be tied up, in as short a time as possible.  I think that might be why we ended up having poor story resolution for some of the characters.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 13, 2007)

I know what you mean; I guess we all agree that the ending was rushed and Natsuki Takaya didn't have the time to write a proper ending for whatever reason.

Maybe she'll let us know what happens to the others in some special omake chapter, you'll never know.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 13, 2007)

Maybe.  That would be nice.  I'll probably forget about it long before it happens though.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 13, 2007)

XD

Natsuki Takaya can still work her shoujo magic any day.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 13, 2007)

Hopefully she will soon.  Otherwise xxxHOLiC will take over for me...   

I miss furuba though.  The artwork was so pretty.  I love the way she draws her characters.  I haven't found another manga quite like it to get into yet.

You changed your avi again already?  That was fast.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Jul 13, 2007)

I was starting to get into this but how many mangas are out currently?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2007)

There are 23 volumes total in the series.  16 of which have been released by Tokyopop.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Maybe she'll let us know what happens to the others in some special omake chapter, you'll never know.


A special omake chapter! :amazed I would love for her to do that! Maybe she can do it on a week that she's taking a break from her new manga!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Maybe she'll let us know what happens to the others in some special omake chapter, you'll never know.


A special omake chapter! :amazed I would love for her to do that! Maybe she can do it on a week that she's taking a break from her new manga!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2007)

^^We can only hope.  What magazine is her new manga published in?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's the same one as Fruits Basket is in, but I'm not sure since I haven't found any scans of it yet...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh, I finalllly finished the series, and I have to agree, it felt rushed much to my disappointment. I do kind of like how things played out with Akito and Shigure, but the rest I didn't really have much interest in sadly.


----------



## Horizon (Jul 15, 2007)

I actually really liked the ending...it really moved me to tears. I have never cried so much over something in my entire life. ;~;
I do have to agree though...that it was slightly rushed, however while i was reading it i didn't realize, now looking back i do.
Ah! I was caught up in the moment!


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 16, 2007)

I think I found another Natsuki Takaya manga. O:


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 17, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> I think I found another Natsuki Takaya manga. O:



OMG!!!  I'm so excited, I think you might be right.  That looks like it.  The artwork looks a tad different than the furuba style, but still very much her's.  

I'm off to read it now, there is 5 chapters posted to that webpage at the link you gave.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 18, 2007)

Glad you like it, Nu! =D

Also, the name on the manga cover is, "Takaya Natsuki" and I recognized the title as one of her's.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 18, 2007)

I guess what it is, is a collection of some of her one-shot stories.  A couple of them are quite cute actually.  A few of them are in a quite old-fashioned looking shojo style, quite different than what I am used to seeing from her.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 18, 2007)

It seems interesting enough. I haven't gotten the chance to read it yet though, maybe later.   I wonder if we can all find some of her other works now. x3


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2007)

She hasn't done that many has she???

I like the very first one the best actually.  It was pretty adorable.  It was around 50 pages total.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 19, 2007)

Ohh, I like nice long stories like that, actually. O:

Yeah, I know she's done more. I think Wiki may have more information on the rest of her mangas.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2007)

The shortest one they have posted there is 35 pages.  Most of them are around 45 or so.

I'll check out her wiki entry.  I can't remember the last time I looked there under her name or furuba.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 19, 2007)

Last time I was there, I saw quite a few pre-Furuba names.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2007)

From Wikipedia



> Gen'ei Musō (幻影夢想, Gen'ei Musō?), 1994 - 1997
> Tsubasa o Motsu Mono (翼を持つ者, Tsubasa o Motsu Mono?), 1995 - 1998 ("Those With Wings")
> Boku ga Utau to Kimi wa Warau kara (僕が唄うと君は笑うから, Boku ga Utau to Kimi wa Warau kara?), 1998, short story collection ("Because When I Sing, You Smile")
> Fruits Basket (フルーツバスケット, Furūtsubasuketto?), 1998 - 2006
> ...


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 19, 2007)

Ah, yeah, seems like the list I saw before. 

I actually want to read  Tsubasa o Motsu Mono. Seems interesting. ^.^


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 19, 2007)

Ah, good luck with that.

Komogomo looks interesting, but I'm not sure about Twinkle Star.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't even know much about Twinkle Star, just what they had on wiki.  So, who knows....


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 19, 2007)

I think Ru might know a bit about it, she was looking for scans before.

If it's a romantic drama, I'll so be all over it. I love that genre, haha.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 20, 2007)

Nah, I actually don't know anything about Twinkle Stars that's not on Wiki, since I haven't actually been able to read it yet. 

Oh, and by the way, I've found a few scans for Tsubasa Wo Motsu Mo.
here

But they don't have all the chapters there. I think there's like six volumes...


----------



## Sawako (Jul 20, 2007)

We need to get a mod to change the name of this thread to "Natsuki Takaya's manga" 

I haven't read Tsubasa Wo Motsu Mo yet, since I just found the link yesterday. Tell me if it's good!

And yes, this is related to Furuba because... Ayame told us to read these mangas.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 20, 2007)

Haha, thread starters can actually change the thread title now, but I think the OP is inactive.

My evil internet won't let the downloads finish. >[
I'll still try though! XD

Ayame? I know you're not talking about the character, right? XD


----------



## Sawako (Jul 20, 2007)

Tsk tsk, go post in that thread. Stop being lazy. Cry about the million breaks we're having with Nu and me.

...I had a Yuuko avy?  I... don't remember this.  Oh well. But yay for it getting you into Holic!

No, you're not an idiot. I didn't specify what Ayame I was talking about!

But now that I think about it, it would be Risa (tiger girl) who would tell us to read the manga. Her and Tohru watched anime together, remember?


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 20, 2007)

Haha, I'll get caught up with it soon then, I have about 5 chapters to read. 

Yeah, you did! I even have the original stock for it. XD

Omg, I remember.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 22, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> We need to get a mod to change the name of this thread to "Natsuki Takaya's manga"



THat is a pretty good idea.  Maybe we could get one to do that.  It will give loads more that we can talk about in here, without worrying about ot posts as much.

Quick question, in what volume was the Akito secret exposed?  I'm trying to figure out how much longer until tokyopop gets there.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 23, 2007)

When Akito's secret was exposed? Umm... I'm not sure.  I don't have the chapters on my computer anymore, and Wikipedia isn't helpful. *kicks it*


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 23, 2007)

Ah, I don't think I remember either! XD

I know that it was Kureno who revealed it, and it was just a bit after he was introduced and revealed to be free of the curse. I'm guessing maybe around 18-20-ish?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm going to take a random guess and say volume 17. 

I think it was around chapter 90 though. I can't remember...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 23, 2007)

Akito's gender can be seen in the last page of ch 97...yes, volume 17.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 27, 2007)

/Attempt to bump. >.>;

To be honest, I thought it was a relief to know that Akito was a woman. I mean, in the third or so volume, Shigure looks like he's leaning down to kiss Akito and I thought he was a bit gay. XD;
Not that it would be wrong or anything, but it confused me with his p*d*p**** tendencies with high school girls.

Plus, does Akito *really* look like a man anyways? I thought she was an extreme bishounen. ;/

I have to say though, she had a great male voice in the English dub, haha.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 23, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

